# Cosa ne pensate



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2015)

Dell'attentato di Parigi?

Mi ha fatto venir in mente una frase di mio nonno.

"Noi dobbiamo fare finta, perchè loro fanno sul serio!"

Poi mi viene in mente una frase di Durkheim sui simboli nelle religioni.

Recita piuttosto così:

" I riti non hanno nessun scopo pratico, ma hanno un ENORME significato per le persone che vi aderiscono!"

Ho visto persone fare enormi sacrifici pur di soddisfare i loro adempimenti religiosi.
Ho visto un ragazzo del paese mettere via i suoi risparmi per due anni.
L'ho visto mettersi nei casini con la questura perchè inviò l'originale e non copia del permesso di soggiorno all'ambasciata dell'Arabia Saudita.

Cosa aveva da fare ?
Niente di che, andare alla Mecca.

Gli occidentali sono in grado di comprendere, di "sentire", che "peso" enorme avevano quelle vignette in quel contesto?

Di fa presto per noi dire, libertà di espressione, si fa prestissimo.

Ma dovremmo anche riflettere noi occidentali che ci siamo arrivati con il prezzo di due guerre mondiali alla libertà di espressione.

Del resto neanche le BR scherzavano con il loro diritto di espressione.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

penso che purtroppo queste nuove generazioni di islamici nate in occidente possono avere una sorta di desiderio di rivalsa che diventa odio insensato, terreno fertile per essere manovrati
in pratica questi fatti sono il fallimento dell'integrazione, che non è di per sè una politica sbagliata, però purtroppo ormai il mondo è in guerra, impossibile negare l'evidenza


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> penso che purtroppo queste nuove generazioni di islamici nate in occidente possono avere una sorta di desiderio di rivalsa che diventa odio insensato, terreno fertile per essere manovrati
> in pratica questi fatti sono il fallimento dell'integrazione, che non è di per sè una politica sbagliata, però purtroppo ormai il mondo è in guerra, impossibile negare l'evidenza


Purtroppo crescono cosi fin da bambini. Con questa forma mentis. Odiano ma nn sanno nemmeno cosa e perché.  Cioè bambini che a 4 anni giocano a palla con le teste mozzate dei ribelli...boh...non ho capito cosa ci si aspetta. ..


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

la guerra, da sempre, porta benessere.
Il benessere che abbiamo/abbiamo avuto è frutto di guerre.
Nulla di cui meravigliarsi.

Ah, riguardo all'attentato: trovo troppo stupido farsi odiare (o temere?) con atti del genere.
Sono controproducenti anche per la "causa".
Quindi non so cosa pensare.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> penso che purtroppo queste nuove generazioni di islamici nate in occidente possono avere una sorta di desiderio di rivalsa che diventa odio insensato, terreno fertile per essere manovrati
> in pratica questi fatti sono il fallimento dell'integrazione, che non è di per sè una politica sbagliata, però purtroppo ormai il mondo è in guerra, impossibile negare l'evidenza


sono manovrati quanto noi lo siamo dai mass media?


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ormai il mondo è in guerra, impossibile negare l'evidenza


Su questo si comincia a essere d'accordo tutti: laici, cattolici, papi, diversamente indottrinati. In altri tempi non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di altri pretesti. Ora, forse, si aspetta di sovraccaricare ulteriormente il sistema prima di dare il segnale: stavolta, di morti abbiamo bisogno di farne veramente tanti.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2015)

hanno subito rispolverato la fallaci


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> hanno subito rispolverato la fallaci


Beh se ne accorgono solo ora eh?
Almeno la Fallaci era andata a vedere COME sono le faccendine e non parlava così tanto per...

Voi parlate di odio verso di noi occidentali...
E mi viene in mente una frase del Vangelo...

" Proruppero allora in grida altissime e si turarono le orecchie..."

Nel sinedrio si stracciarono le vesti quella volta...

Ora la pecca di noi occidentali è solo questa: NON conoscere i contenuti delle religioni.

E la loro storia.

Non puoi decidere di abbracciare il credo ebraico!
Appartieni al popolo eletto solo per via di natura e carne.

Il cristiano ha il mandato di andare a predicare la buona novella...

L'Islamico ortodosso ( e sono più di un miliardo al mondo gli islamici) ha il mandato 

di CONVERTIRE all'Islam.

Non è odio...

Ma è bene per noi saperlo...

Noi siamo per loro gli infedeli.

E figuriamoci se possono tollerare che gli infedeli possano sbeffeggiare l'Islam.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questo si comincia a essere d'accordo tutti: laici, cattolici, papi, diversamente indottrinati. In altri tempi non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di altri pretesti. Ora, forse, si aspetta di sovraccaricare ulteriormente il sistema prima di dare il segnale: stavolta, di morti abbiamo bisogno di farne veramente tanti.



Chi ha dato le armi alla SIria?

Chi ha dato l'uranio all'Iran?

Chi ha fatto l'amicone con Saddam?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ormai il mondo è in guerra, impossibile negare l'evidenza


L'ennesima guerra in cui finanziamo il nemico. Proseguiamo a fossilizzarci per anni su banalità cancellabili con un click (spread, debito pubblico, pareggio di bilancio, Ucraina, Tsipras, ecc.), ma se l'occidente non chiude i rubinetti del denaro con cui finanzia i propri aggressori (commerciali e militari) credo che la previsione di Houellebecq sia anche troppo rosea.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi ha dato le armi alla SIria?
> Chi ha dato l'uranio all'Iran?
> Chi ha fatto l'amicone con Saddam?


Quella è moneta di scambio, sempre stato. Piuttosto, sono completamente d'accordo sul te sul fatto che da queste parti si ignora o si è dimenticata la sostanza della nostra appartenenza al mondo cristiano. Dico nostra per esteso, ma capita stesso che, pur ateo militante, riesca a vedermi più cristiano di molti cattolici all'europea. Ma a parte questo, il punto è che come dici tu la contrapposizione culturale è assolutamente reale anche se qui si fa i finti tonti.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

Probabilmente c'è qualche genio americano dietro.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi ha dato le armi alla SIria?
> 
> Chi ha dato l'uranio all'Iran?
> 
> Chi ha fatto l'amicone con Saddam?


Caro amico il momento e'grave.La Francia  e'costretta a schierare,l'esercito per le citta'.Le teste di cuoio,stanno facendo centinaia di perquisizioni.
E in questo momento,e'probabile che ci sia attivita' congiunta,Iran-Usa,per distruggere Isis.
appena il Califfato,cessera'di esistere,tutto si sistemera'.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro amico il momento e'grave.La Francia e'costretta a schierare,l'esercito per le citta'.Le teste di cuoio,stanno facendo centinaia di perquisizioni.
> E in questo momento,e'probabile che ci sia attivita' congiunta,Iran-Usa,per distruggere Isis.
> appena il Califfato,cessera'di esistere,tutto si sistemera'.


Ma perchè, perchè, PERCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE' con capisci mai un cazzo, porco te ed il Whiskas che mai ti va per traverso? E lascialo perdere sto nano di merda, no? Quante volte devo ripetertelo? Gattaccio coglione.


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro amico il momento e'grave.La Francia  e'costretta a schierare,l'esercito per le citta'.Le teste di cuoio,stanno facendo centinaia di perquisizioni.
> *E in questo momento,e'probabile che ci sia attivita' congiunta,Iran-Usa,per distruggere Isis.
> appena il Califfato,cessera'di esistere,tutto si sistemera'.*


No appena cesserà di esistere bisognerà trovare un nuovo nemico "debole" (o presunto tale) da combattere ...


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè, perchè, PERCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE' con capisci mai un cazzo, porco te ed il Whiskas che mai ti va per traverso? E lascialo perdere sto nano di merda, no? Quante volte devo ripetertelo? Gattaccio coglione.


ma le virgole le mette a casaccio oppure sono una curva gaussiana o, magari, messe secondo la teoria del caos?


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente c'è qualche genio americano dietro.



sono contenta che qualcun'altro lo pensi o mi preoccuperei di essere vittima della sindrome complottista, ma ho vissuto troppo gli anni di piombo (anche in Spagna ci sono stati, eccome) per non sentire odore di bruciato. I servizi deviati sono noiosi, una formula funziona e ogni tanto la ripropongono. LePen, Salveenee and others sulla rampa di lancio!


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> L'ennesima guerra in cui finanziamo il nemico. Proseguiamo a fossilizzarci per anni su banalità cancellabili con un click (spread, debito pubblico, pareggio di bilancio, Ucraina, Tsipras, ecc.), ma se l'occidente non chiude i rubinetti del denaro con cui finanzia i propri aggressori (commerciali e militari) credo che la previsione di Houellebecq sia anche troppo rosea.



ma infatti è colpa nostra...ora per es. il prezzo del petrolio si sta abbassando per la crisi, tra qualche mese riprenderà a salire perchè appunto ci sarà una ripresa dei consumi dovuta al prezzo basso, e via così:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Dell'attentato di Parigi?
> 
> Mi ha fatto venir in mente una frase di mio nonno.
> 
> ...


E tu nonno che faceva?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu nonno che faceva?



:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu nonno che faceva?


Capo reparto in azienda
Nel suo piccolo è riuscito a proteggere e salvare due famiglie di operai di religione ebraica.
Prima durante le leggi razziali, e poi con i nazisti nel quartiere.
Non è impresa da poco.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Purtroppo crescono cosi fin da bambini. Con questa forma mentis. Odiano ma nn sanno nemmeno cosa e perché.  Cioè* bambini che a 4 anni giocano a palla con le teste mozzate dei ribelli.*..boh...non ho capito cosa ci si aspetta. ..



ma non in occidente...per questo dicevo che l'integrazione ha fallito, almeno con questi soggetti GIOVANI, che invece avrebbero dovuto assimilare una cultura di tolleranza religiosa
cioè noi siamo arrivati all'assurdo di togliere i crocefissi dalle scuole e non festeggiare il natale perchè sennò poverini i bambini islamici, ma sticazzi!!!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non in occidente...per questo dicevo che l'integrazione ha fallito, almeno con questi soggetti GIOVANI, che invece avrebbero dovuto assimilare una cultura di tolleranza religiosa
> cioè noi siamo arrivati all'assurdo di togliere i crocefissi dalle scuole e non festeggiare il natale perchè sennò poverini i bambini islamici, ma sticazzi!!!


No? ne sei sicura?
perche qui lo fanno....


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> No? ne sei sicura?
> perche qui lo fanno....



a londra? non lo sapevo...e poi che succede? 
come mai non gli hanno ancora raso al suolo le moschee?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a londra? non lo sapevo...e poi che succede?
> come mai non gli hanno ancora raso al suolo le moschee?


sono passate un po di notizie di gente a casa che si fa i selfi con teste mozzate e bambini....per jon parlare di quel giovane militare sgozzato per strada...qui intendo tutto UK non solo london


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non in occidente...per questo dicevo che l'integrazione ha fallito, almeno con questi soggetti GIOVANI, che invece avrebbero dovuto assimilare una cultura di tolleranza religiosa
> cioè noi siamo arrivati all'assurdo di togliere i crocefissi dalle scuole e non festeggiare il natale perchè sennò poverini i bambini islamici, ma sticazzi!!!


Appunto.
Siamo arrivati all'assurdo.

E lo abbiamo fatto proprio perchè tanto quei crocefissi per noi non avevano più un gran significato.
Ma per loro invece si.

Il problema non è tanto la tolleranza religiosa, quanto prendere atto che noi siamo gli infedeli.

No balle eh?
Quando ero al liceo vi era un ragazzo del Marocco che studiava.
Una sera ci raccontò dei racconti che faceva sua nonna a lui bambino.

Insegnava la nonna che i cristiani mangiano i bambini.

Si fa presto a fare presa sui giovani:
loro non hanno storia alle spalle.

Noi vediamo dei terroristi, loro vedono sè stessi come martiri della fede.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a londra? non lo sapevo...e poi che succede?
> come mai non gli hanno ancora raso al suolo le moschee?


Ricordiamoci dell'attentato alla metropolitana.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Siamo arrivati all'assurdo.
> 
> E lo abbiamo fatto proprio perchè tanto quei crocefissi per noi non avevano più un gran significato.
> ...


si fa presto se rimangono nell'ignoranza e nella mancanza di informazioni, cosa ormai difficile, con internet
ad es. alcuni giovani anche europei sono partiti per il califfato, salvo poi tornare indietro o tentare di farlo


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Però*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Capo reparto in azienda
> Nel suo piccolo è riuscito a proteggere e salvare due famiglie di operai di religione ebraica.
> Prima durante le leggi razziali, e poi con i nazisti nel quartiere.
> Non è impresa da poco.


Quanto si è preso?non mi scrivere che tu nonno lo ha fatto aggratis....


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> si fa presto se rimangono nell'ignoranza e nella mancanza di informazioni, cosa ormai difficile, con internet
> ad es. alcuni giovani anche europei sono partiti per il califfato, salvo poi tornare indietro *o tentare di farlo*


andare è molto più semplice che tornare mi sa.
io comunque sono d'accordo con te. l'integrazione è fallimentare.
ok le manovre degli usa ecc. ma i singoli individui nati e cresciuti in paesi occidentali lo fanno di loro iniziativa.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricordiamoci dell'attentato alla metropolitana.


noi (nella nostra compagnia) abbiamo perso due colleghi in quell attentato e altre due collghe hanno perso le figlie....
loro sono scese la fermata prima e si sono salvate , le figlie dovevano scendere ad aldgate, e boom....
davvero una trgedia...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non in occidente...per questo dicevo che l'integrazione ha fallito, almeno con questi soggetti GIOVANI, che invece avrebbero dovuto assimilare una cultura di tolleranza religiosa
> cioè noi siamo arrivati all'assurdo di togliere i crocefissi dalle scuole e non festeggiare il natale perchè sennò poverini i bambini islamici, ma sticazzi!!!




E bene fece Salvini(che Dio lo protegga)a portare,cola'un crocefisso gigante.E il preside,chissa'perche'fece retromarcia....


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma le virgole le mette a casaccio oppure sono una curva gaussiana o, magari, messe secondo la teoria del caos?


Sono messe esattamente dove devono stare.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> andare è molto più semplice che tornare mi sa.
> io comunque sono d'accordo con te. *l'integrazione è fallimentare.*
> ok le manovre degli usa ecc. ma* i singoli individui nati e cresciuti in paesi occidentali lo fanno di loro iniziativa.*



non del tutto, certamente in questi casi sì

tuttavia negli usa sono scoppiati nuovi casini non per la religione ma per il colore della pelle, anche se da loro coesistono parecchie religioni, più che da noi


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non del tutto, certamente in questi casi sì
> 
> tuttavia negli usa sono scoppiati nuovi casini non per la religione ma per il colore della pelle, anche se da loro coesistono parecchie religioni, più che da noi


ma sì, non del tutto, concordo con te anche nel dire che il principio in sé sarebbe positivo, però se gli esiti sono questi qualcosa non funziona.
io poi non ho una grande tolleranza nei confronti delle religioni, figuriamoci nei confronti dell'islam (anche quello definito moderato, che in realtà è più secolarizzato e basta).

con il riferimento agli usa volevo dire che sicuramente ci sono flussi di denaro e interessi, manovre e tutto l'armamentario solito, ma la decisione dei singoli che prendono e partono, magari anche in disaccordo con le famiglie, non riguarda questo aspetto.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

penso ci sia una percentuale di sociopatici in tutte le società, che dipendendo del periodo e del background "abbracciano" uno od altro fanatismo. Adesso è di moda l'Isis.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> cioè noi siamo arrivati all'assurdo di togliere i crocefissi dalle scuole e non festeggiare il natale perchè sennò poverini i bambini islamici, ma sticazzi!!!


Veramente l'idea di togliere crocifissi e altri simboli religiosi dai luoghi pubblici vorrebbe proprio incoraggiare a spostare il confronto religioso/filosofico fuori dalle istituzioni, che dovrebbero funzionare allo stesso modo per tutti.

Ma mi rendo conto che siamo (quasi) tutti, ancora, allo stesso livello di inettitudine civica. Sia di qua che di là.

Ripeto, comunque, che l'analfabetismo religioso occidentale non è meno vergognoso dell'integralismo mediorientale. Insomma, per quanto mi riguarda, cristiani & musulmani (dei giorni nostri) "una faccia una razza".


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

comunque tutto questo ha poca importanza, poichè la fine del mondo è vicina. Deve essere per forza vicina.
Ecco la prova: http://www.resapubblica.it/scienze-tecnologia/tostapane-selfie-autoscatti-a-colazione/


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> comunque tutto questo ha poca importanza, poichè la fine del mondo è vicina. *Deve essere per forza vicina.*


Me lo auguro davvero. Incrocio le dita.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Veramente l'idea di togliere crocifissi e altri simboli religiosi dai luoghi pubblici vorrebbe proprio incoraggiare a spostare il confronto religioso/filosofico fuori dalle istituzioni, che dovrebbero funzionare allo stesso modo per tutti.
> 
> Ma mi rendo conto che siamo (quasi) tutti, ancora, allo stesso livello di inettitudine civica. Sia di qua che di là.
> 
> Ripeto, comunque, che l'analfabetismo religioso occidentale non è meno vergognoso dell'integralismo mediorientale. Insomma, per quanto mi riguarda, cristiani & musulmani (dei giorni nostri) "una faccia una razza".


Giorgio, ma COSA CAZZO DEVI INCORAGGIARE? Ma che cazzo stai dicendo? Oh? Ma che cazzo mi rappresenta che i bambini dell'asilo fanno una cazzo di recita di Natale e non possono CAZZO DIRE CHE E' NATALE? Ma che cazzo siamo veramente un paese di SOTTOSVILUPPATI? Cazzo?


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Veramente l'idea di togliere crocifissi e altri simboli religiosi dai luoghi pubblici vorrebbe proprio incoraggiare a spostare il confronto religioso/filosofico fuori dalle istituzioni, che dovrebbero funzionare allo stesso modo per tutti.
> 
> Ma mi rendo conto che siamo (quasi) tutti, ancora, allo stesso livello di inettitudine civica. Sia di qua che di là.
> 
> Ripeto, comunque, che l'analfabetismo religioso occidentale non è meno vergognoso dell'integralismo mediorientale. Insomma, per quanto mi riguarda, cristiani & musulmani (dei giorni nostri) "una faccia una razza".


Togliere il crocifisso da un paese cristiano è  mancanza di rispetto agli cristiani invece.Il crocifisso non è un oggetto qualsiasi tipo un quadro che può  non piacere...Certe richieste hanno del assurdo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Togliere il crocifisso da un paese cristiano è  mancanza di rispetto agli cristiani invece.Il crocifisso non è un oggetto qualsiasi tipo un quadro che può  non piacere...Certe richieste hanno del assurdo.


Ma a quanto pare sono proprio i cristiani a non fregarsene più di Cristo eh?

Ma provate a dire ad un Islamico che la loro religione è mutuata dalla Cristiana la quale a sua volta è mutuata da quella ebraica...provate...poi mi dite...


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a quanto pare sono proprio i cristiani a non fregarsene più di Cristo eh?
> 
> Ma provate a dire ad un Islamico che la loro religione è mutuata dalla Cristiana la quale a sua volta è mutuata da quella ebraica...provate...poi mi dite...


guarda che il petrolietto che ti pippi a colazione -e che ti fa sragionare- proviene dai temibili paesi arabi.
In tempo di guerra ed in tempo di pace.
Pure se fanno finta di baruffare con noi/USA/etc


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto si è preso?non mi scrivere che tu nonno lo ha fatto aggratis....


Si è preso che i tedeschi gli dissero...
Guarda che noi sappiamo di quei due...fa in maniera che continuino a fare finta
perchè altrimenti noi siamo "costretti" a fare sul serio...

Si è preso che el paron non aveva seccature...
Lui era capo reparto...e doveva far lavorare quel reparto...

Un po' sai come quelli che convivono facendo finta di essere sposati
perchè loro, ahimè, non credono nell'istituzione del matrimonio...e della famiglia...
su cui si basa parte della costituzione italiana...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Togliere il crocifisso da un paese cristiano è mancanza di rispetto agli cristiani invece.Il crocifisso non è un oggetto qualsiasi tipo un quadro che può non piacere...Certe richieste hanno del assurdo.


Vorrei ricordare comunque che la prima causa per far togliere i crocefissi dalle aule in Italia fu indetta da una persona di fede protestante.
Comunque.
Io non sono cattolica ma non mi danno assolutamente fastidio i crocefissi alle pareti.
Mai sentito che abbiano causato danni a qualcuno.
Non mi darebbe noia neppure se a fianco ci fosse una rappresentazione iconografica di altra religione.
Non credo però che sia necessaria o utile la presenza di una qualsivoglia immagine religiosa in una scuola laica.
Insomma per me potevano pure lasciarli i crocefissi ma non ne sento la mancanza.
Quello che invece mi da molta noia è che appese alle pareti delle scuole di questo Paese ci siano cartine che rappresentano l'Europa del 1948, con tanto di scritta URSS.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> guarda che il petrolietto che ti pippi a colazione -e che ti fa sragionare- proviene dai temibili paesi arabi.
> In tempo di guerra ed in tempo di pace.
> Pure se fanno finta di baruffare con noi/USA/etc


L'acqua è calda?


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Qualsiasi società pacifica si fonda sul presupposto che in essa la  stragrande maggioranza degli individui (comprese le minoranze) condivida  i valori di fondo comuni.
Nella nostra società i valori della pluralità, della democrazia, della  tolleranza, della libertà di scelta e di parola, dell' uguaglianza tra  le componenti e tra i generi, non è condivisa da tutti, nè  quelli che  già vivono da noi, nè quelli che vengono da altri paesi.
L'integrazione e la multiculturalità ho il dubbio che da qualche tempo a  questa parte sia fallita, concettualmente per una faccenda di valori  condivisi e praticamente per quello che i fatti di questi ultimi tempi  ci hanno mostrato.
Un caro amico, poco tempo fà mi diceva che nessuno in fondo gli aveva  chiesto se volesse vivere in una società multiculturale, nessuno lo  aveva fatto sciegliere, semplicemente ci hanno messo difronte al dato di  fatto diceva.
Democrazia non significa solo mettere in pratica i valori, significa anche ascoltare i bisogni. (Vedi Torvergata)
Tra l'altro dov'è questo fantasmagorico islam moderato tanto citato dai  politici quanto evanescente nella sua azione e nei sui protagonisti?
Credo  purtroppo che la codardia dei politici sfocerà di nuovo, quì in  occidente, in una nuova regressione verso la croce uncinata....... Un  nuovo futuro di tragedie. :unhappy:


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'acqua è calda?


non saprei, Conte Lapalisse.
Secondo te?


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

parlando di petrolio, adesso dovrebbe salire?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

Un Cittadino di Adro diversi anni fa ha detto:
			
		

> Il sonno della ragione genera mostri.
> 
> Io sono per la legalità. Per tutti e per sempre. Per me quelli che non
> pagano sono tutti uguali, quando non pagano un pasto, ma anche quando
> ...


Il fatto più preoccupante è che sembra che a compiere tutto questo siano stati dei Franco/Algerini di seconda generazione, nati e cresciuti in Francia, e che in terra araba non ci avevano messo mai piede.

Il passo nel quote è la lettera aperta di un cittadino al comune di Adro che aveva deciso di sospendere la mensa a 40 bambini extracomunitari.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> parlando di petrolio, adesso dovrebbe salire?


Non nell'immediato. È una manovra di dumping per rendere non conveniente l'estrazione dell'olio di scisto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il fatto più preoccupante è che sembra che a compiere tutto questo siano stati dei Franco/Algerini di seconda generazione, nati e cresciuti in Francia, e che in terra araba non ci avevano messo mai piede.
> 
> Il passo nel quote è la lettera aperta di un cittadino al comune di Adro che aveva deciso di sospendere la mensa a 40 bambini extracomunitari.


ci si dimentica sempre che il 75% delle persone di fede islamica NON sono arabi.
E avessi sentito qualcuno chiedersi come mai l'islamismo fa proseliti ed il cattolicesimo li perde.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei ricordare comunque che la prima causa per far togliere i crocefissi dalle aule in Italia fu indetta da una persona di fede protestante.
> Comunque.
> Io non sono cattolica ma non mi danno assolutamente fastidio i crocefissi alle pareti.
> Mai sentito che abbiano causato danni a qualcuno.
> ...


Sbri io son cristiana ortodossa.Da me,da sempre associata al paese è  la parola ortodossia....Fa parte proprio del identita del paese.Saremmo integralisti o nazionalisti o illusi noi ma è così. Ma nonostante la minoranza musulmana da noi sia cospicua non si sono mai sollevate certe questioni.Anzi hanno permesso la costruzione di moschee vere e proprie.Ma mai hanno chiesto di levare i crocifissi.


----------



## Palladiano (8 Gennaio 2015)

i musulmani riconoscono benissimo le origini ebraico cristiane
tant'è che danno  importanza a Abramo come antenato di maometto per mezzo di ismaele moltissima a Giuseppe (ysuf) figlio di giacobbe, e udite udite a Gesù, che anchessi considerano un messia sebbene non dio.

insomma non si sorprenderebbero.

ma sono OT?


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci si dimentica sempre che il 75% delle persone di fede islamica NON sono arabi.
> *E avessi sentito qualcuno chiedersi come mai l'islamismo fa proseliti ed il cattolicesimo li perde*.


Perchè a parte oblighi esteriori ti consente di fare che cazzo vuoi senza fare i conti con la tua coscienza?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sbri io son cristiana ortodossa.Da me,da sempre associata al paese è la parola ortodossia....Fa parte proprio del identita del paese.Saremmo integralisti o nazionalisti o illusi noi ma è così. Ma nonostante la minoranza musulmana da noi sia cospicua non si sono mai sollevate certe questioni.Anzi hanno permesso la costruzione di moschee vere e proprie.Ma mai hanno chiesto di levare i crocifissi.


Guarda, io sono per il rispetto di tutte le religioni allo stesso modo, visto che non appartengo più a nessuna.
Però in una scuola secondo me non si devono fare questioni di fazione politica o religiosa.
La scuola deve essere fuori da tematiche di fede o credo.
Detto questo non è un'immagine, che peraltro in questo Paese per ovvi motivi è presente ovunque, che può impedire l'integrazione di qualcuno che ha una fede diversa.
Se quell'immagine rappresenta anche parte della storia e della cultura di un Paese, non si può contestare.
Se questo avviene e vi si dà seguito, è perchè si ha un'idea dell'integrazione sbagliata.
Se vogliamo integrarci dobbiamo accettare gli uni le usanze degli altri per quanto possibile.
Rendere la diversità varietà.
Se una professoressa di una scuola toglie il crocefisso dalla parete perchè crede di aiutare l'integrazione di un alunno, non capisce una beata: i suoi compagni lo vedranno a maggior ragione come diverso.
Sarebbe meglio spiegare la storia del Paese di quell'alunno.
Peccato che questo, a volte, non sia alla portata dei professori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè a parte oblighi esteriori ti consente di fare che cazzo vuoi senza fare i conti con la tua coscienza?


temo sia il contrario. Pensaci.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei ricordare comunque che la prima causa per far togliere i crocefissi dalle aule in Italia fu indetta da una persona di fede protestante.
> Comunque.
> Io non sono cattolica ma non mi danno assolutamente fastidio i crocefissi alle pareti.
> Mai sentito che abbiano causato danni a qualcuno.
> ...


Cara Boldrinova de noantri, non centra nulla essere credenti o meno. Gesù crocifisso rappresenta umana sofferenza, speranza per gli ultimi, umana pietà, resistenza all’ingiustizia, laicità ("date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare") e perdono. Anche chi considera il Vangelo un romanzo fantasy, dovrebbe prendere atto che costituisce la spina dorsale della civiltà, che si creda o meno.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, io sono per il rispetto di tutte le religioni allo stesso modo, visto che non appartengo più a nessuna.
> Però in una scuola secondo me non si devono fare questioni di fazione politica o religiosa.
> La scuola deve essere fuori da tematiche di fede o credo.
> Detto questo non è un'immagine, che peraltro in questo Paese per ovvi motivi è presente ovunque, che può impedire l'integrazione di qualcuno che ha una fede diversa.
> ...


Concordo.Un insegnante dovrebbe insegnare il rispetto a prescindere dal credo religioso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cara Boldrinova de noantri, non centra nulla essere credenti o meno. Gesù crocifisso rappresenta umana sofferenza, speranza per gli ultimi, umana pietà, resistenza all’ingiustizia, laicità ("date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare") e perdono. Anche chi considera il Vangelo un romanzo fantasy, dovrebbe prendere atto che costituisce la spina dorsale della civiltà, che si creda o meno.


tesò, a parte che sto a ddì da qualche post che a me non da assolutamente fastidio, dopo mi sono spiegata meglio. Deve essere difeso come simbolo culturale ma non di fede.


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo sia il contrario. Pensaci.


Ci ho pensato e a lungo anche.
Guarda che parlo di coscienza, con la C maiuscola, non vuoti precetti e cerimonie inutili.
Io non vado in chiesa, non sono praticante nè devoto.
Ho letto diverse cose sull' islam, conosco molti di loro, alcuni bene.
Il messaggio di Cristo per me non ha eguali.
Non sentirai mai dire a nessuno di loro di "amare i tuoi nemici, di perdonare.
E sono anche abbastanza stanco di chi "nomina il nome di Dio invano" cioè se ne serve per i suoi fini impugnando un mitra.
(Benigni docet).


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato e a lungo anche.
> Guarda che parlo di coscienza, con la C maiuscola, non vuoti precetti e cerimonie inutili.
> Io non vado in chiesa, non sono praticante nè devoto.
> Ho letto diverse cose sull' islam, conosco molti di loro, alcuni bene.
> ...


Sarei d'accordo su tutto se il messaggio cristiano fosse messo in pratica dai cattolici. Almeno dalla maggior parte dei cattolici mi basterebbe il 50%, dai.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato e a lungo anche.
> Guarda che parlo di coscienza, con la C maiuscola, non vuoti precetti e cerimonie inutili.
> Io non vado in chiesa, non sono praticante nè devoto.
> Ho letto diverse cose sull' islam, conosco molti di loro, alcuni bene.
> ...


Forse Sbri si riferiva al sacramento della confessione. Fai le peggio porcate, poi te ne penti e vai in cielo. E tutti in punto di morte si pentono eh, ma sul serio, chè solo così ha valori. A questo punto rimangono fregati i morti por incidente o la morte subita (non tie break ) 
Ma anche il battesimo è bello ipocrita. Credo recentemente abbiano ammorbidito, ma prima il discorso Limbo e innocenti o giusti non battezzati faceva rabbrividire.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

E poi parlare di Cristo, una delle figure più luminose della storia (ammesso sia esistito, ma i Vangeli sono luce) non è lo stesso che parlare di cattolicesimo o cristianesimo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il fatto più preoccupante è che sembra che a compiere tutto questo siano stati dei Franco/Algerini di seconda generazione, nati e cresciuti in Francia, e che in terra araba non ci avevano messo mai piede.
> 
> Il passo nel quote è la lettera aperta di un cittadino al comune di Adro che aveva deciso di sospendere la mensa a 40 bambini extracomunitari.


Qual'è il nesso tra Adro e Parigi? Dai per scontato che tutti i terroristi siano stati in precedenza dei reietti in occidente?


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sarei d'accordo su tutto se il messaggio cristiano fosse messo in pratica dai cattolici. Almeno dalla maggior parte dei cattolici mi basterebbe il 50%, dai.


Sbagli cara, il messaggio è buono a prescindere, non ha importanza quanti riescono più o meno bene a metterlo in pratica. (La quantità non fa' la bontà).
Il messaggio di Cristo si rivolge attraverso la nostra coscienza dubbiosa a ciascuno di noi, singolarmente, non alla nostra compagine sociale.
Ecco perchè io vedo con sospetto l'ingerenza delle religioni nella politica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Forse Sbri si riferiva al sacramento della confessione. Fai le peggio porcate, poi te ne penti e vai in cielo. E tutti in punto di morte si pentono eh, ma sul serio, chè solo così ha valori. A questo punto rimangono fregati i morti por incidente o la morte subita (non tie break )
> Ma anche il battesimo è bello ipocrita. Credo recentemente abbiano ammorbidito, ma prima il discorso Limbo e innocenti o giusti non battezzati faceva rabbrividire.


Mi riferivo a diverse cosette, in realtà.
Cosette a cui sta mettendo mano anche l'attuale Pontefice, un paio di martellate per correggere il tiro le sta dando anche se credo non ce la possa fare neanche lui a ricorreggere il tiro.
Ma non voglio appunto fare una discussione di fede.
Le discussioni di fede sono utili solo tra teologi, perchè diventano esercizio per la mente.
Per il resto è bene che ciascuno creda in ciò che vuole, almeno io non voglio convertire nessuno.
però... ecco, la cosa per la quale io non farò mai parte di nessun credo è che non riesco a concepire di dover credere senza mettere in dubbio, senza interrogarmi.
Il problema non è credere in un Dio piuttosto che in un altro, piuttosto che in nessuno.
Il problema è nel credere ciecamente alle parole di un uomo.
E' sempre quello il problema.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Qual'è il nesso tra Adro e Parigi? Dai per scontato che tutti i terroristi siano stati in precedenza dei reietti in occidente?


Il nesso è che quei due sono nati e cresciuti a Parigi. Solo quello. 

Il fanatismo attecchisce su terreno fertile.

Quando leggo l'Integrazione ha fallito sento un leggero fastidio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sbagli cara, il messaggio è buono a prescindere, non ha importanza quanti riescono più o meno bene a metterlo in pratica. (La quantità non fa' la bontà).
> Il messaggio di Cristo si rivolge attraverso la nostra coscienza dubbiosa a ciascuno di noi, singolarmente, non alla nostra compagine sociale.
> Ecco perchè io vedo con sospetto l'ingerenza delle religioni nella politica.


eh ma caro, se io faccio la vergine dai candidi manti ma sono uscita da un postribolo, non è il fatto che non sia vergine il peccato: è l'ipocrisia.
Ricordiamo che l'unica volta che il Cristo si è arrabbiato era nel tempio, eh?


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Forse Sbri si riferiva al sacramento della confessione. Fai le peggio porcate, *poi te ne penti* e vai in cielo. E tutti in punto di morte si pentono eh, ma sul serio, chè solo così ha valori. A questo punto rimangono fregati i morti por incidente o la morte subita (non tie break )
> Ma anche il battesimo è bello ipocrita. Credo recentemente abbiano ammorbidito, ma prima il discorso Limbo e innocenti o giusti non battezzati faceva rabbrividire.


Il neretto è il punto.
Ho conosciuto persone rose dal pentimento.
Hai voglia di vuote formule di assoluzione.

Mio nonno mi raccontava sempre un aneddoto, il guidatore del calesse di un noto proprietario terriero, a differenza di tutti gli altri contadini non si toglieva mai il cappello passando davanti al cimitero o ai capitelli della Madonna. Quando il ricccone gli chiese se fosse stato ateo egli rispose: - Tutt'altro, però sono consapevole che Lui (puntando il dito contro il cielo) non può essere ingannato da inutili moine. -


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma caro, se io faccio la vergine dai candidi manti ma sono uscita da un postribolo, non è il fatto che non sia vergine il peccato: è l'ipocrisia.
> Ricordiamo che l'unica volta che il Cristo si è arrabbiato era nel tempio, eh?


Non hai nemmeno letto quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Qual'è il nesso tra Adro e Parigi? *Dai per scontato che tutti i terroristi siano stati in precedenza dei reietti in occidente?*



No. Ma sul perché l'ISIS riesca a fare facile proselitismo fra le generazioni di musulmani nati e cresciuti in occidente qualche domanda, ed esame di coscienza, me lo farei.

In teoria fare proselitismo fra quelli dovrebbe essere più difficile.


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il nesso è che quei due sono nati e cresciuti a Parigi. Solo quello.
> 
> Il fanatismo attecchisce su terreno fertile.
> 
> Quando leggo l'Integrazione ha fallito sento un leggero fastidio.



mbé, qualcosa che ha fallito c'è.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mbé, qualcosa che ha fallito c'è.



Ovvio. E' sotto gli occhi di tutti. 

Ma ho come il sentore che si scrive: L'integrazione ha fallito. Ma in realtà si deve leggere: Sono loro che non si sono voluti integrare. Sono fanatici.


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Ma sul perché l'ISIS riesca a fare facile proselitismo fra le generazioni di musulmani nati e cresciuti in occidente qualche domanda, ed esame di coscienza, me lo farei.
> 
> In teoria fare proselitismo fra quelli dovrebbe essere più difficile.


No, è più facile perchè sono sradicati dalla loro identità.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Ma non farsi qualche domanda sul perché l'ISIS riesca a fare facile proselitismo fra le generazioni di musulmani nati e cresciuti in occidente qualche domanda, ed esame di coscienza, me lo farei.
> 
> In teoria fare proselitismo fra quelli dovrebbe essere più difficile.


per la religione. e' strumento piu forte di tutti,e la usano con i giovani soprattutto, gli inculcano ideali falsi in testa.
qui a londra hanno adescato un sacco di giovani ragazze e ragazzi (ne saranno partiti almeno 500 dagli UK)  cosi, facendoli credere in qualcosa di sbagliato ma che funziona, promettendo loro cose che non esistono ma che loro cercano... senno non partirebbero. e manco a dire che i genitori hanno qualche influenza...i genitori di due ragazze partite to join ISIS erano disperati.

aggiungo: su internet....facebook e twitter, cosi li adescano.
e non sai quanti poi vorrebbero tornare indietro e non possono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non hai nemmeno letto quello che ho scritto.


No l'ho letto: secondo me stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa da angolazioni diverse.
Ci riprovo.
Il messaggio cristiano è complesso.
Per semplificare(e lui era uno che cercava di farsi capire) il Cristo ha detto: ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso, non avrai altro comandamento più importante di questo.
Quello che sto dicendo io è : se chi si professa la religione cattolica si attenesse a questo, non si starebbe a discutere della paura di chi è diverso da noi, ma staremmo a discutere di come placare la paura che l'altro ha di noi, perchè ci vede diversi.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giorgio, ma COSA CAZZO DEVI INCORAGGIARE? Ma che cazzo stai dicendo? Oh? Ma che cazzo mi rappresenta che i bambini dell'asilo fanno una cazzo di recita di Natale e non possono CAZZO DIRE CHE E' NATALE? Ma che cazzo siamo veramente un paese di SOTTOSVILUPPATI? Cazzo?


Non ci siamo capiti, presumibilmente mi sono spiegato male io. 

E' tutta una recita, quella dei simboli di culto nei luoghi pubblici. Perchè fa comodo a tutti professarsi questo e quello. Che di cristiani (quelli che si stracciano le vesti quando uno dice che in un luogo che per statuto è laico non dovrebbe metter piede la religione), cristiani consapevoli, persone di religione, che si prendono quotidianamente la responsabilità delle proprie scelte di vita, ce n'è gran poche.

Non ditemi che credete veramente che la massa di coloro che si professano cattolici in questo paese, abbiano veramente la minima cognizione di quanto questo significa. E' pura estetica, è "bella figura", è ancora una volta Schettino. E in questo modo, un modo di vivere, una scelta profonda e completa come quella di vivere da cristiani, di avere un credo, di agire le proprie convinzioni nella vita di tutti i giorni, perde di qualsiasi forza e peso in una società carnevalesca in cui la religione diventa poco più di una tessera di appartenenza.

Ho un collega molto religioso, che si occupa di catechismo, segue personalmente i gruppi parrocchiali frequentati dai propri figli e con cui parlo spesso (e molto apertamente, visto che non si fa certo le fisime di avere o non avere un'icona sacra in un posto che non sia casa propria) di quanto triste è diventata la deriva dell'opportunismo religioso. Lui stesso mi faceva notare che, per quanto assieme a moglie e conoscenti si faccia il mazzo per smuovere la parrocchia ad organizzare eventi di aggregazione e partecipazione, non cava un ragno dal buco: al di fuori dei bambini, che vengono mandati a presenziare alle varie attività parrocchiali - che sono gratuite mentre una baby sitter costa - l'unica occasione di frequentare altri adulti che non siano già attivamente impegnati su quel piano sia la messa domenicale, che ormai consiste in una parata dimostrativa. Diceva che quasi invidia i testimoni di Geova, che ormai hanno più interlocutori (consenzienti o meno) di chi cerchi di vivere quotidianamente la propria cristianità.

E da quello che vedo io, 9 su 10 di coloro che conosco e si professano cattolici non dimostrano minimamente la propria fede: intendo dire che se fossero atei non cambierebbe una virgola delle loro giornate. E non dovrebbe essere, la propria fede, una scelta che cambia la vita? Insomma, se credere o non credere all'atto pratico cambiasse davvero così poco, di cosa staremmo parlando?

La mia opinione è che siano pochissimi coloro che vivono da adulti e con cognizione di causa la propria fede, e che sempre meno siano in grado di trasmettere alle nuove generazioni il senso del proprio credo. Quando il primo luogo in cui vivere la propria religiosità dovrebbe essere casa propria, la propria famiglia. Se così fosse, sono certo non cambierebbe così tanto trovare o non trovare un pezzo di legno e plastica sul luogo di lavoro, a scuola e persino in ospedale. Perchè ci si sentirebbe forti delle proprie convinzioni a prescindere da quanto propagandano media e politici. Il cristianesimo non è alla canna del gas per scarsa visibilità dei propri simboli votivi, è questo il punto centrale del discorso. Trovo anzi che attaccarsi alle apparenze per paura di soccombere alla sostanza sia esattamente lo stesso atteggiamento di quei disadattati che trovano intollerabile una vignetta satirica.

In ogni caso, giratela come volete, ma a livello istituzionale è mio diritto "essere italiano" a prescindere dal mio credo e dalla mia filosofia. Ed è così per chiunque "goda" della mia medesima nazionalità. Solo di questo dovrebbero preoccuparsi di essere rappresentative le istutizioni. La partecipazione ad una coffessione, dal mio punto di vista, non dovrebbe avere rappresentazioni oltre la sfera comunitaria e privata. Se le regole fossero chiare, non solo non ci si sentirebbe di "star offendendo la sensibilità di alcuno", ma si avrebbero anche molte meno fisime ipocrite e false a* rispondere istantaneamente a calci in culo* a chi cerchi proditoriamente di attaccare le proprie scelte di vita.

Aggiungo, ma queste sono solo considerazioni personali che spero non offendano nessuno, che il messaggio cristiano è ancora - dopo millenni - forte, chiaro e inequivocabile: dovrebbe far potente chi desidera abbracciarne il significato, mentre a far la guerra dei crocefissi mi sembra siano soprattutto politici e mammolette. O quantomeno, persone piuttosto insicure, se addirittura una posizione come la mia può suonare così minacciosa.

PS - Non consideravo nemmeno, nel mio discorso, questioni come l'abolizione delle recite di Natale in nome del politically correct, come del resto la manomissione delle fiabe in cui il lupo è cattivo *perchè *sbrana o il boicottaggio della Nutella negli Stati Uniti. Mi sembra assolutamente improduttivo cercare di argomentare la pura idiozia.


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio. E' sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> 
> Ma ho come il sentore che si scrive: L'integrazione ha fallito. Ma in realtà si deve leggere: Sono loro che non si sono voluti integrare. Sono fanatici.


onesta, io lo penso. se la religione non conosce secolarizzazione è ovvio che sia integralista.
non sono gli unici e quello che vuoi, ma lo sono.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No, è più facile perchè sono sradicati dalla loro identità.


Ma se nasco e cresco a Roma da genitori marocchini, ad esempio, quale sradicato dalla mia identità. Dovrei essere un Romano più colorato, e basta, o no ? 

Conosco la vita di Roma. Non quella di Rabat. Cazzo me ne dovrebbe fregare di Rabat.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

ahhhh lasciando stare la religione ... basta molto meno. 
Quanti italiani, spagnoli, portoghesi ecc.  ho visto che non sono stati capaci ad integrarsi ... 

Un tema molto complesso ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

Per me il Corano invece in tutto questo non c'entra una mazza o comunque non è così fondamentale.

Se sparo in faccia ad un povero agente agonizzante che chiede pietà, non è perché sono fanatico, è perché odio. Odio tanto. Il Corano, e quindi la religione, è solo un detonatore che serve ad innescare bombe che non sono state assemblate dalla (sola) religione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti, presumibilmente mi sono spiegato male io.
> 
> E' tutta una recita, quella dei simboli di culto nei luoghi pubblici. Perchè fa comodo a tutti professarsi questo e quello. Che di cristiani (quelli che si stracciano le vesti quando uno dice che in un luogo che per statuto è laico non dovrebbe metter piede la religione), cristiani consapevoli, persone di religione, che si prendono quotidianamente la responsabilità delle proprie scelte di vita, ce n'è gran poche.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No l'ho letto: secondo me stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa da angolazioni diverse.
> Ci riprovo.
> Il messaggio cristiano è complesso.
> Per semplificare(e lui era uno che cercava di farsi capire) il Cristo ha detto: ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso, non avrai altro comandamento più importante di questo.
> Quello che sto dicendo io è : se chi si professa la religione cattolica si attenesse a questo, non si starebbe a discutere della paura di chi è diverso da noi, ma staremmo a discutere di come placare la paura che l'altro ha di noi, perchè ci vede diversi.


Si, anche.
Quello che intendevo dire è però questo:
Semmai un domani verremo giudicati lo saremo -p e r s o n a l m e n t e- , per quanto di buono siamo riusciti di fare, sforzandoci noi, da soli. Per quanto amore saremo stati in grado di dare, comprendendo noi stessi e gli altri, cosa che per altro ritengo sia nella nostra natura, vivere per gli altri.
E non ci sono scusanti collettive in questo, non conta quante volte siamo andati a messa, quante volte siamo andati a confessarci o a comunicarci, la "religio" non conta nulla capisci.
Chi crede sarà da   s o l o  davanti a Dio.

Ammazza sto diventando tetro.... ma è tutta colpa vostra.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

comunque, casualmente, uno dei supposti terroristi dimentica la carta d'identità nell'auto e vengono beccati.
A tempo di record.

Ogni zelante terrorista va sempre in giro con la carta di identità quando va a fare attentati?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me il Corano invece in tutto questo non c'entra una mazza o comunque non è così fondamentale.
> 
> Se sparo in faccia ad un povero agente agonizzante che chiede pietà, non è perché sono fanatico, è perché odio. Odio tanto. Il Corano, e quindi la religione, è solo un detonatore che serve ad innescare bombe che non sono state assemblate dalla (sola) religione.


io non sono un'antropologa... però. La massa segue i modelli, le persone hanno quasi sempre il bisogno di credere in qualcosa.
Noi abbiamo  da una parte gente che in nome di una religione che ha mostrato le sue debolezze e contraddizioni  ha ghettizzato altra gente, contrariamente a quello che la sua stessa religione impone(comandamento, non un consiglio) e dall'altra una religione che invece con la sua coerenza, pur nell'assurdità di quello che propone, dà comunque un'immagine di 'purezza', di fedeltà agli ideali, in antitesi ad un mondo che E' corrotto. 
Non c'è da meravigliarsi se questi ultimi fanno adepti e i primi li perdono(e attenzione, sono proprio gli integralisti che fanno adepti). 
Gli adepti non si fanno perchè uno ha letto il Vangelo o il Corano, si fanno dando qualcosa in cui credere a gente che non ha nulla in cui credere, e questo riesce quando i modelli reali che si propongono sono coerenti a ciò che viene predicato, nel bene e nel male.
Tanto il male viene sempre considerato necessario per arrivare al bene.
Ha funzionato così anche con le dittature.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti, presumibilmente mi sono spiegato male io.
> 
> E' tutta una recita, quella dei simboli di culto nei luoghi pubblici. Perchè fa comodo a tutti professarsi questo e quello. Che di cristiani (quelli che si stracciano le vesti quando uno dice che in un luogo che per statuto è laico non dovrebbe metter piede la religione), cristiani consapevoli, persone di religione, che si prendono quotidianamente la responsabilità delle proprie scelte di vita, ce n'è gran poche.
> 
> ...


Forse non è chiaro: io ti ho capito benissimo. Sei tu che non hai capito cosa intendessi io, ovvero: credere o non credere a Dio, Allah, Jeova, Budda, gli alieni o chissà cos'altro è affare di ognuno, cioè sono cazzo suoi se crede o meno o è un buon cristiano piuttosto che no. Il problema, esattamente come hai scritto nell'ultimo PS, è l'idiozia che accomuna questo paese e quest'Europa di mentecatti senza nerbo.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Togliere il crocifisso *da un paese cristiano* è  mancanza di rispetto agli cristiani invece.Il crocifisso non è un oggetto qualsiasi tipo un quadro che può  non piacere...Certe richieste hanno del assurdo.


L'Italia* non è un paese cristiano*,* porca puttana*! E' scritto nella Costituzione!! E' un paese laico!!! Tu probabilmente intendi dire che l'86% dei residenti è iscritto in un registro che attesta l'adesione alla Chiesa Catolica tramite sacramento battesimale. Numero che viene continuamente strumentalizzato a fine politico. Cito da Wikipedia: _"Questo metodo non tiene conto però di chi abbandona ogni tipo di fede e di chi professa apertamente l'ateismo, che conta nel paese, secondo alcune stime, almeno 9 milioni di cittadini._ _Questo problema statistico si evidenzia in maniera importante in particolare per la Chiesa cattolica. Secondo il 46/o rapporto annuale CENSIS si considererebbe cattolico il 63,8% degli italiani, ma se vogliamo far riferimento a chi effettivamente frequenta costantemente i riti e le assemblee religiose, i Cattolici praticanti sono indicativamente circa il 36% degli italiani."_

Insomma, non sappiano nemmeno quanti siano di preciso, in Italia, i cattolici praticanti. Diciamo pure siano il 50% della popolazione. Diciamo anche che una parte concorda sul fatto che la questione dei crocefissi nei luoghi pubblici sia uno specchietto per le allodole, e che il reale problema sia quello di riposizionare la propria identità cristiana in un momento di grave crisi sociale e culturale per l'intero Paese. Girala come vuoi, ma c'è qualche decina di milioni di persone che ha il diritto e si aspetta di vivere nello stesso Paese, senza alcun vincolo religioso o filosofico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, anche.
> Quello che intendevo dire è però questo:
> Semmai un domani verremo giudicati lo saremo -p e r s o n a l m e n t e- , per quanto di buono siamo riusciti di fare, sforzandoci noi, da soli. Per quanto amore saremo stati in grado di dare, comprendendo noi stessi e gli altri, cosa che per altro ritengo sia nella nostra natura, vivere per gli altri.
> E non ci sono scusanti collettive in questo, non conta quante volte siamo andati a messa, quante volte siamo andati a confessarci o a comunicarci, la "religio" non conta nulla capisci.
> ...


Io non so se ci sarà qualcuno a giudicarmi un domani, ma non ne ho paura perchè mi giudico già ora. Quello che ho sbagliato ce l'ho davanti agli occhi. Capisco e condivido appieno ciò che dici.
Ma è buffo che questo pensiero appartenga a due persone che non abbracciano una fede


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se nasco e cresco a Roma da genitori marocchini, ad esempio, quale sradicato dalla mia identità. Dovrei essere un Romano più colorato, e basta, o no ?
> 
> Conosco la vita di Roma. Non quella di Rabat. Cazzo me ne dovrebbe fregare di Rabat.


Tanti infatti ci riescono, alcuni purtroppo no, (guarda che non lo dico io eh. ) Sentirsi sradicati non è un aspetto così raro nè ininfluente nella formazione di neo terroristi.
Attaccare un giornale che pubblica vignette contro la mia religione non è forse in fondo un urlo disperato e feroce per ribadire la mia appartenenza?
A volte faccio fatica persino io radicarmi in questa società che tutto mastica e tutto sputa,   figuriamoci un figlio di immigrati che vive la costante dicotomia ed attrito tra le sue tradizioni famigliari e la soc. occidentale.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cara Boldrinova de noantri, non centra nulla essere credenti o meno. Gesù crocifisso rappresenta umana sofferenza, speranza per gli ultimi, umana pietà, resistenza all’ingiustizia, laicità ("date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare") e perdono. Anche chi considera il Vangelo un romanzo fantasy, dovrebbe prendere atto che costituisce la spina dorsale della civiltà, che si creda o meno.


Ma cosa cazzo stai dicendo???? Ma sei serio?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me il Corano invece in tutto questo non c'entra una mazza o comunque non è così fondamentale.
> 
> Se sparo in faccia ad un povero agente agonizzante che chiede pietà, non è perché sono fanatico, è perché odio. Odio tanto. Il Corano, e quindi la religione, è solo un detonatore che serve ad innescare bombe che non sono state assemblate dalla (sola) religione.


Rivedersi "La Haine" di Kassovitz: crescere nella banlieu parigina in una società spietata e nihilista come è la nostra e in posizione marginale marginalissima. Essere un nessuno per 360 giorni all'anno. Essere ignorante e coltivare la propria ignoranza. Non avere nessuna idea di cosa significhi concretamente democrazia, per non averne gli strumenti e, avendoli, scegliere qualcosa di più comodo per contare qualcosa, convinti che votare non serva a un cazzo. L'estremismo è la punta avanzata di qualcosa che è nell'aria e respiriamo tutti.

Propongo la rilettura, che è sempre più attuale (serve solo sostituire un paio di parole, ma ci siamo) di Kant (grassetto mio):


_Illuminismo è l’uscita dell’uomo dalla minorità di cui è egli stesso colpevole. Minorità è _l'incapacità di servirsi del proprio intelletto senza la guida di un altro. _Colpevole è _questa minorità, quando la sua causa non stia nella mancanza di intelletto, bensì nella mancanza di decisione e di coraggio nel servirsi del proprio intelletto senza la guida d'un altro. _Sapere aude! _Abbi il coraggio di usare il tuo _proprio _intelletto! Questa _è _dunque la parola d'ordine dell'illuminismo.
*Pigrizia e viltà* sono le cause per le quali una così gran parte degli uomini, dopo che la natura li ha da lungo tempo affrancati dall'altrui guida _(naturaliter maiorennes), _rimane tuttavia volentieri minorenne a vita, e per le quali ad altri diviene così facile erigersi a loro tutori. E così comodo essere minorenni. Se ho un libro che ragiona per me, un direttore spirituale che ha coscienza per me, un medico che sceglie la dieta per me, ecc., non ho certo bisogno di darmi da fare io stesso. Non ho bisogno di pensare, se soltanto posso pagare: altri già si incaricheranno per me di questa fastidiosa occupazione. A che la stragrande parte degli uomini (fra cui tutto il bel sesso) consideri il passo verso la maggiorità, già di per sé difficile, anche molto pericoloso, ci pensano già quei tutori, che tanto benevolmente si sono incaricati della loro sorveglianza. Dopo che in un primo tempo hanno istupiditi i loro animali domestici, e premurosamente evitato che tali pacifiche creature facessero anche solo un passo fuori dal girello da bambini nel quale le hanno imprigionate, mostrano loro il pericolo che le minaccia se tentassero di andare da sole. Ora, questo pericolo non _è _poi così grande, poiché questi, a prezzo di qualche caduta, imparerebbero certo infine a camminare; ma un esempio di questo tipo rende tuttavia timorosi e scoraggia di solito ogni tentativo ulteriore.
È dunque difficile per ogni uomo, da solo, trarsi fuori da una minorità divenuta per lui quasi natura. Egli _è _giunto persino ad amarla, ed _è, _così com'è, realmente incapace di servirsi del proprio intelletto, poiché non gli _è _stato mai permesso di farne il tentativo. Precetti e formule, questi strumenti meccanici di un uso razionale, o meglio, di un cattivo uso razionale delle sue doti naturali, sono i ceppi di una permanente minorità. Chi pure se ne svincolasse, farebbe solo un salto incerto anche sul fossato più stretto, perché non _è _abituato ad un libero movimento di tal genere. Perciò sono solo pochi quelli ai quali sia riuscito, con il lavoro sul proprio spirito, a districarsi dalla minorità e tuttavia a camminare con passo sicuro.


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me il Corano invece in tutto questo non c'entra una mazza o comunque non è così fondamentale.
> 
> Se sparo in faccia ad un povero agente agonizzante che chiede pietà, non è perché sono fanatico, è perché odio. Odio tanto. Il Corano, e quindi la religione, è solo un detonatore che serve ad innescare bombe che non sono state assemblate dalla (sola) religione.


ma come non è fondamentale, dai.
in tanti paesi a maggioranza musulmana c'è la shari'a, l'applicazione della legge del corano come legge dello stato.
c'entra eccome, altroché.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> L'Italia* non è un paese cristiano*, porca puttana! E' scritto nella Costituzione!! E' un paese laico!!! Tu probabilmente intendi dire che l'86% dei residenti è iscritto in un registro che attesta l'adesione alla Chiesa Catolica tramite sacramento battesimale. Numero che viene continuamente strumentalizzato a fine politico. Cito da Wikipedia: _"Questo metodo non tiene conto però di chi abbandona ogni tipo di fede e di chi professa apertamente l'ateismo, che conta nel paese, secondo alcune stime, almeno 9 milioni di cittadini._ _Questo problema statistico si evidenzia in maniera importante in particolare per la Chiesa cattolica. Secondo il 46/o rapporto annuale CENSIS si considererebbe cattolico il 63,8% degli italiani, ma se vogliamo far riferimento a chi effettivamente frequenta costantemente i riti e le assemblee religiose, i Cattolici praticanti sono indicativamente circa il 36% degli italiani."_
> 
> Insomma, non sappiano nemmeno quanti siano di preciso, in Italia, i cattolici praticanti. Diciamo pure siano il 50% della popolazione. Diciamo anche che una parte concorda sul fatto che la questione dei crocefissi nei luoghi pubblici sia uno specchietto per le allodole, e che il reale problema sia quello di riposizionare la propria identità cristiana in un momento di grave crisi sociale e culturale per l'intero Paese. Girala come vuoi, ma c'è qualche decina di milioni di persone che ha il diritto e si aspetta di vivere nello stesso Paese, senza alcun vincolo religioso o filosofico.


Giorgino... Eratò è greca di origine, magari a scuola avrà letto la sua di costituzione, non ti arrabbiare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tanti infatti ci riescono, alcuni purtroppo no, (guarda che non lo dico io eh. ) Sentirsi sradicati non è un aspetto così raro nè ininfluente nella formazione di neo terroristi.
> *Attaccare un giornale che pubblica vignette contro la mia religione non è forse in fondo un urlo disperato e feroce per ribadire la mia appartenenza?*
> A volte faccio fatica persino io radicarmi in questa società che tutto mastica e tutto sputa,   figuriamoci un figlio di immigrati che vive la costante dicotomia ed attrito tra le sue tradizioni famigliari e la soc. occidentale.



direi proprio di no


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non sono un'antropologa... però. La massa segue i modelli, le persone hanno quasi sempre il bisogno di credere in qualcosa.
> Noi abbiamo  da una parte gente che in nome di una religione che ha mostrato le sue debolezze e contraddizioni  ha ghettizzato altra gente, contrariamente a quello che la sua stessa religione impone(comandamento, non un consiglio) e dall'altra una religione che invece con la sua coerenza, pur nell'assurdità di quello che propone, dà comunque un'immagine di 'purezza', di fedeltà agli ideali, in antitesi ad un mondo che E' corrotto.
> Non c'è da meravigliarsi se questi ultimi fanno adepti e i primi li perdono(e attenzione, sono proprio gli integralisti che fanno adepti).
> Gli adepti non si fanno perchè uno ha letto il Vangelo o il Corano, si fanno dando qualcosa in cui credere a gente che non ha nulla in cui credere, e questo riesce quando i modelli reali che si propongono sono coerenti a ciò che viene predicato, nel bene e nel male.
> ...


Però perché attecchisce ? E' questo su cui pongo lo questione. Non su quello che scrivi tu che è sacrosanto.

E' più facile che attecchisca sul Franco/Algerino che da ragazzino a scuola la norma era sporco negro o su quello che non gli hanno mai rotto il cazzo sul colore della pelle.

E' più facile che attecchisca sul ragazzino Franco/Algerino terrorizzato perché un gruppo di stronzi ha dato fuoco alla roulotte in cui mamma e papà vivevano appena arrivati in Francia o sul ragazzino che nessuno ha mai costretto a cambiare strada perché se passo da quella via mi gonfiano di botte solo perché sono nero.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Quanto ai crocefissi*

Esaltare un crocefisso è credere in una religione di morte che esalta il sangue e promuove i sensi di colpa. Bella roba.
(Lo so che Gesù è un figo, ecc., ma qui si parla di religione, non di personalità di pace).


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Esaltare un crocefisso è credere in una religione di morte che esalta il sangue e promuove i sensi di colpa. Bella roba.
> (Lo so che Gesù è un figo, ecc., ma qui si parla di religione, non di personalità di pace).


quoto pero piu che sensi di colpa, e' la penitenza


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giorgino... Eratò è greca di origine, magari a scuola avrà letto la sua di costituzione, non ti arrabbiare


Eh, l'ho capito. Ma allora non venga - incolpevolmente, lo riconosco, ma la sostanza non cambia - a ribadire una falsità che peraltro è viscidamente sfruttata a fine politico da non so nemmeno quanto!


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> direi proprio di no


E perchè? per passare una mattina diversa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però perché attecchisce ? E' questo su cui pongo lo questione. Non su quello che scrivi tu che è sacrosanto.
> 
> E' più facile che attecchisca sul Franco/Algerino che da ragazzino a scuola la norma era sporco negro o su quello che non gli hanno mai rotto il cazzo sul colore della pelle.
> 
> E' più facile che attecchisca sul ragazzino Franco/Algerino terrorizzato perché un gruppo di stronzi ha dato fuoco alla roulotte in cui mamma e papà vivevano appena arrivati in Francia o sul ragazzino che nessuno ha mai costretto a cambiare strada perché se passo da quella via mi gonfiano di botte solo perché sono nero.


è più facile che attecchisca in chi :
- non ha spirito critico
- ha bisogno di riconoscersi in un gruppo per sentire di appartenere a qualcuno, per non sentirsi solo
- ha un vuoto di valori, ovvero non ha proprio trovato i valori di riferimento o li sta cercando
- ha bisogno di riconoscersi in un credo per la propria sicurezza
io mi meraviglio solo di come il fenomeno in Italia non sia ancora dilagato.:singleeye:
Ah, c'è x-factor. Vabbè.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è più facile che attecchisca in chi :
> - non ha spirito critico
> - ha bisogno di riconoscersi in un gruppo per sentire di appartenere a qualcuno, per non sentirsi solo
> - ha un vuoto di valori, ovvero non ha proprio trovato i valori di riferimento o li sta cercando
> ...


Checché se ne dica, gli Italiani non sono cinici. Sono individualisti, cazzari, ma non cinici. I Francesi e i Britannici lo sono di tendenza moltissimo. Serve il cinismo per odiare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Esaltare un crocefisso *è credere in una religione di morte che esalta il sangue e promuove i sensi di colpa. Bella roba.
> (Lo so che Gesù è un figo, ecc., ma qui si parla di religione, non di personalità di pace).



eh, ma in effetti non mi sembra che il crocifisso ai nostri tempi venga particolarmente esaltato, se non a fini politici.
come dire....strumentalizzato.

chi crede veramente in quell'uomo-dio crocifisso ne ha una concezione un po' (molto) diversa dall'esaltazione in piazza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Checché se ne dica, gli Italiani non sono cinici. Sono individualisti, cazzari, ma non cinici. I Francesi e i Britannici lo sono di tendenza moltissimo. Serve il cinismo per odiare.


oh beh, nel ventennio le piazze erano piene di entusiasti che acclamavano senza capire un accidente, eh?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però perché attecchisce ? E' questo su cui pongo lo questione. Non su quello che scrivi tu che è sacrosanto.
> 
> E' più facile che attecchisca sul Franco/Algerino che da ragazzino a scuola la norma era sporco negro o su quello che non gli hanno mai rotto il cazzo sul colore della pelle.
> 
> E' più facile che attecchisca sul ragazzino Franco/Algerino terrorizzato perché un gruppo di stronzi ha dato fuoco alla roulotte in cui mamma e papà vivevano appena arrivati in Francia o sul ragazzino che nessuno ha mai costretto a cambiare strada perché se passo da quella via mi gonfiano di botte solo perché sono nero.


Dimenticavo.

E' più facile che attecchisca sul ragazzino Franco/Algerino al quale la sera il telegiornale francese vuole far credere che una bomba su una scuola o un ospedale in Palestina e solo un deragliamento (purtroppo ste cose succedono che ce vulimm ffà, la prossima volta staremo più attenti) di quello che l'Occidente chiama missione di pace.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è più facile che attecchisca in chi :
> - non ha spirito critico
> - ha bisogno di riconoscersi in un gruppo per sentire di appartenere a qualcuno, per non sentirsi solo
> - ha un vuoto di valori, ovvero non ha proprio trovato i valori di riferimento o li sta cercando
> ...


Quoto. E mi fai rivalutare certe stronzate televisive[emoji16]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E perchè? per passare una mattina diversa?


no, per strumentalizzare quel senso di appartenenza e asservirlo a fini molto meno nobili di preservare pacificamente le proprie radici.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> L'Italia* non è un paese cristiano*,* porca puttana*! E' scritto nella Costituzione!! E' un paese laico!!! Tu probabilmente intendi dire che l'86% dei residenti è iscritto in un registro che attesta l'adesione alla Chiesa Catolica tramite sacramento battesimale. Numero che viene continuamente strumentalizzato a fine politico. Cito da Wikipedia: _"Questo metodo non tiene conto però di chi abbandona ogni tipo di fede e di chi professa apertamente l'ateismo, che conta nel paese, secondo alcune stime, almeno 9 milioni di cittadini._ _Questo problema statistico si evidenzia in maniera importante in particolare per la Chiesa cattolica. Secondo il 46/o rapporto annuale CENSIS si considererebbe cattolico il 63,8% degli italiani, ma se vogliamo far riferimento a chi effettivamente frequenta costantemente i riti e le assemblee religiose, i Cattolici praticanti sono indicativamente circa il 36% degli italiani."_
> 
> Insomma, non sappiano nemmeno quanti siano di preciso, in Italia, i cattolici praticanti. Diciamo pure siano il 50% della popolazione. Diciamo anche che una parte concorda sul fatto che la questione dei crocefissi nei luoghi pubblici sia uno specchietto per le allodole, e che il reale problema sia quello di riposizionare la propria identità cristiana in un momento di grave crisi sociale e culturale per l'intero Paese. Girala come vuoi, ma c'è qualche decina di milioni di persone che ha il diritto e si aspetta di vivere nello stesso Paese, senza alcun vincolo religioso o filosofico.


Giorgio, il fatto che l'Italia non sarebbe un paese cristiano (cattolico) perchè sulla costituzione non c'è scritto è una tale scemenza che pare scritta da un altro. Spero tu te ne renda conto.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> quoto pero piu che sensi di colpa, e' la penitenza


no, la "nostra" fede si basa sui sensi di colpa. Che ci vengono instillati da quando nasciamo.
E anche, ancora peggio, sull'essere in ogni caso peccatori.
E, ancora peggio del peggio, solo la totale devozione a chi rappresenta la Dio ci può salvare.

Da quando esiste la Chiesa è stata un'escalation di soprusi in nome di questo.

La penitenza a confronto è acqua di rose, anche quando veniva ottenuta con l'autodafè.


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dimenticavo.
> 
> E' più facile che attecchisca sul ragazzino Franco/Algerino al quale la sera il telegiornale francese vuole far credere che una bomba su una scuola o un ospedale in Palestina e solo un deragliamento (purtroppo ste cose succedono che ce vulimm ffà, la prossima volta staremo più attenti) di quello che l'Occidente chiama missione di pace.



torno a farti notare che in nome dell'islam si commettono crimini brutali (contro bambini, donne, gay , oppositori ec.) anche laddove è religione di maggioranza.
come in iran o in arabia saudita o dove è (paesi dove infatti non andrei mai, ma nemmeno per turismo).


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, per strumentalizzare quel senso di appartenenza e asservirlo a fini molto meno nobili di preservare pacificamente le proprie radici.


Guarda che non sono degli intellettuali. Sono 3 disperati ignoranti come talpe.
(Chiedo scusa alle talpe).


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, la "nostra" fede si basa sui sensi di colpa. Che ci vengono instillati da quando nasciamo.
> E anche, ancora peggio, sull'essere in ogni caso peccatori.
> E, ancora peggio del peggio, solo la totale devozione a chi rappresenta la Dio ci può salvare.
> 
> ...


ma la nostra fede dice che possiamo sbagliare , basta poi fare penitenza.
cioe' in teoria secondo loro quando fai la cazzata vai in chiesa ti confessi e il parroco ti congeda con una paio di ave maria e padre nostro.
finisce li....dove sono i sensi di colpa? i fedeli, o lameno quelli con cui mi sono confrontata io sull argomento, non hanno mica i ssensi di colpa se si fanno tutti i padre nostro e ave maria...
e' questa la cosa grave e bada bene che non dipende dalla confessione....
nel senso, fa parte dei dieci comandamenti la fedelta.....e' un comandamnertoi. dio ti sta comandando....non puoi dicubbidire....sembra una cosa gravissima...
e invece mi perdoni padre perche ho peccato, ho tradito mia moglie milioni di volte...
su caro, 10000 ave maria, e 500 padre nostro, mettici anche un atto di dolore giusto in caso...e vai in pace...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> torno a farti notare che in nome dell'islam si commettono crimini brutali (contro bambini, donne, gay , oppositori ec.) anche laddove è religione di maggioranza.
> come in iran o in arabia saudita o dove è (paesi dove infatti non andrei mai, ma nemmeno per turismo).


è giusto, ma lì appunto la cultura(orrida e non condivisibile) di riferimento è quwlla. Ma qui no, noi reputiamo di essere arrivati a un livello di progresso nel rispetto reciproco e nella tutela dei diritti che rende il nostro un mondo migliore.
E allora come mai questi ragazzi, cresciuti qui, vogliono distruggere questo mondo per renderlo invece uguale a quello?
E' questa la domanda che bisogna farsi, secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma la nostra fede dice che possiamo sbagliare , basta poi fare penitenza.
> cioe' in teoria secondo loro quando fai la cazzata vai in chiesa ti confessi e il parroco ti congeda con una paio di ave maria e padre nostro.
> finisce li....dove sono i sensi di colpa? i fedeli, o lameno quelli con cui mi sono confrontata io sull argomento, non hanno mica i ssensi di colpa se si fanno tutti i padre nostro e ave maria...
> e' questa la cosa grave e bada bene che non dipende dalla confessione....
> ...


scusa Caciottima ma la fede cattolica dice che per essere assolti bisogna avere il rimorso per la colpa e l'intenzione di non ripetere il peccato.
Questo in teoria.
Poi che in pratica... è un altro discorso.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Gennaio 2015)

Mi scuso per l'autocitazione, ma forse Sbri ha perso il passaggio.



Fantastica ha detto:


> Rivedersi "La Haine" di Kassovitz: crescere nella banlieu parigina in una società spietata e nihilista come è la nostra e in posizione marginale marginalissima. Essere un nessuno per 360 giorni all'anno. Essere ignorante e coltivare la propria ignoranza. Non avere nessuna idea di cosa significhi concretamente democrazia, per non averne gli strumenti e, avendoli, scegliere qualcosa di più comodo per contare qualcosa, convinti che votare non serva a un cazzo. L'estremismo è la punta avanzata di qualcosa che è nell'aria e respiriamo tutti.


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi scuso per l'autocitazione, ma forse Sbri ha perso il passaggio.


Fantastica, ho finito i verdi per te.
Sottoscrivo.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Caciottima ma la fede cattolica dice che per essere assolti bisogna avere il rimorso per la colpa e l'intenzione di non ripetere il peccato.
> Questo in teoria.
> Poi che in pratica... è un altro discorso.


eh lo so hai ragione. purtroppo molti fedeli (non tutti) sono convinti che siccome Dio e Gesu parlano attravrso il papa, i preti, le foche monache etc etc (e vedi che per loro la parola di Dio e' oro colato) se e' il parroco ad assolverli anche suggerendo un po di pentimenti vero e qualche senso di colpa, l outcome sara' comunque che per mezzo degli ave maria e atti di dolore tu ti sei pentito, lo dici....mio dio mi pento e mi dolgo con tutto il cuore...
quindi ammetti il peccato, ti spiace, ne soffri , ti senti in colpa ma solo nei confronti di dio (perche peccando ho meritato i TUOI castighi, non quelli della moglie, e molto piu perche ho offeso TE non la moglie con le corna)...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi scuso per l'autocitazione, ma forse Sbri ha perso il passaggio.


hai fatto bene, grazie, effettivamente me lo ero persa.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> torno a farti notare che in nome dell'islam si commettono crimini brutali (contro bambini, donne, gay , oppositori ec.) anche laddove è religione di maggioranza.
> come in iran o in arabia saudita o dove è (paesi dove infatti non andrei mai, ma nemmeno per turismo).


Ma mica ti vogliono eh?
Fai la mia prova
Tu prova a vedere che permessi ti ci vogliono per entrare in quei paesi e poi mi dici.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo stai dicendo???? Ma sei serio?


Cosa non ti quadra?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

cioe' l atto di dolore e' una roba allucinante comunque


----------



## Fantastica (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh beh, nel ventennio le piazze erano piene di entusiasti che acclamavano senza capire un accidente, eh?


Ecco: la differenza è che invece i Tedeschi che acclamavano Hitler capivano benissimo. E così chi aderì a Vichy. Secoli di colonialismo hanno convinto Francesi e Britannnici della loro potenza. Vent'anni di fascismo hanno convinto gli Italiani della loro inettitudine e cialtroneria.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è giusto, ma lì appunto la cultura(orrida e non condivisibile) di riferimento è quwlla. Ma qui no, noi reputiamo di essere arrivati a un livello di progresso nel rispetto reciproco e nella tutela dei diritti che rende il nostro un mondo migliore.
> E allora come mai questi ragazzi, cresciuti qui, vogliono distruggere questo mondo per renderlo invece uguale a quello?
> E' questa la domanda che bisogna farsi, secondo me.


Se è vero il detto la mia libertà finisce dove inizia la tua, allora è vero anche che la mia libertà di espressione finisce dove essa offende la tua sensibilità e SOPRATTUTTO il tuo credo religioso.

Ma vi è il diritto alla satira ? OK

Si legga:Hodgart La satira

E si scoprirà che la satira storicamente data è rivolta ai politici e alle donne, MA mai vi è stata satira sulla religione.
Si scoprirà che c'è stato un mare di satira su Eva, ma non certo sulla Madonna!!!

Altrimenti è come dire che il mio preside che sospese il mio compagno perchè lo udì bestemmiare, vietò un diritto di espressione no? Ed era un preside oscurantista talebano!

Osserviamo poi la satira politica, mai ammessa dai dittatori.
Tu fai Satira sul baffone di Stalin? Ok, ben che ti vada il gulag ti aspetta.

E vediamo tutti che figura di merda il film sul capo della Corea del Nord.

Ma si può essere così superficiali da pensare di poter fare un film che mette alla berlina quel personaggio e credere che lui la prenda con spirito?


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giorgio, il fatto che l'Italia non sarebbe un paese cristiano (cattolico) perchè sulla costituzione non c'è scritto è una tale scemenza che pare scritta da un altro. Spero tu te ne renda conto.



Occhio che c'è il trucco. Non è che nella Costituzione non c'è scritto, è che c'è proprio scritto il contrario! E qualsiasi emanazione pratica del patto di Costituzione dello stato, Codice compreso, è semplicemente una fila di parole messe per iscritto. Eppure, a furia di fottertene di quelle parole messe per iscritto, a un certo punto ti capitano a casa, verso le sei del mattino, i Carabinieri. 

Poi, è chiaro che quel 50% di italiani cui ti riferisci indirettamente giochi, consapevolmente o meno, a rendere questo paese una teocrazia di fatto, ma se decidiamo che la cosa ci sta bene così, allora quello dei crocefissi diventa veramente un problema minore. Perchè vorrebbe dire che sotto sotto siamo "musulmani" anche noi (e allora farebbero bene quelli dell'ISIS ad accomodarsi nel salotto buono, come fossero a casa loro). Insomma, chiamate i SuperBestFriend di South Park e che ci pensino loro! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaicegAwPis


----------



## Fantastica (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se è vero il detto la mia libertà finisce dove inizia la tua, allora è vero anche che la mia libertà di espressione finisce dove essa offende la tua sensibilità e SOPRATTUTTO il tuo credo religioso.
> 
> Ma vi è il diritto alla satira ? OK
> 
> ...


Sai che c'è? Che non tutti sono vigliacchi e ci sono ancora persone in QUESTA fottutissima civiltà occidentale che se ne fregano di aggredire A PAROLE alcunché e chicchessia. Vaffanculo, conte. Sei misero come la tua religione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E da quello che vedo io, 9 su 10 di coloro che conosco e si professano cattolici non dimostrano minimamente la propria fede: intendo dire che se fossero atei non cambierebbe una virgola delle loro giornate.


Rafforza quello che dicevo: cattolici o atei, abbiamo una società fondata sui principi del Vangelo. Non c'entra un cazzo professarsi cattolico o ateo. Baciapile o cattolico adulto. Sentinella o ciellino affarista. L'occidente è fondato su quello (a cui si è sovrapposti un sistema capitalista). Integrarsi significa integrarsi a quello. Le radici cristiane su cui si è dibattuto non è andare alla Messa, ma prendere atto che quel bagaglio di valori, ha guidato il nostro patto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Mi sa che abbiamo dimostrato di aver fallito, come società.
Non lo dico per sollevare dalle responsabilità che si è macchiato col sangue.
Ma perchè mi piacerebbe che quel sangue servisse almeno a farci pensare.
A farci pensare che se io vedo, e lo vedo, il ragazzo che guarda con aria sfrontata, di sfida, mentre fa un piccolo atto vandalico, sicuro che nessuno gli dirà nulla perchè protetto dal branco, non sono stata in grado di fargli capire che quello che sta danneggiando è anche suo.
Che questa terra è anche sua adesso, che è la sua casa e ne deve avere cura, non la deve radere al suolo.
Una società in cui i giovani diventano adepti di un culto di morte e distruzione, che futuro può avere?
E se ci identifichiamo l'un l'altro come nemici come faremo a convivere?
E se non sarà possibile convivere chi se ne andrà, e a che prezzo?
Quando cominceranno altri giovani ad organizzarsi per annientare questi?
E non è tanto una questione di religione, ma di mancanza di felicità.
Se uno è felice, sereno, ha una vita piena, ha la prospettiva di un futuro, non pensa ad andare in giro ad ammazzare la gente.
L'odio si sviluppa nel vuoto.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Caciottima ma la fede cattolica dice che per essere assolti bisogna avere il rimorso per la colpa e l'intenzione di non ripetere il peccato.
> Questo in teoria.
> Poi che in pratica... è un altro discorso.


esattevolmente.

Comunque negli anni la Chiesa ha cambiato modus operandi adeguandosi ai tempi... si è "evoluta" nel modo di plagiare la gente.
Chessò... fino alla fine dei secoli in cui governavano palesemente usavano il pugno di ferro e le armi.
I peccati e/o le grazie erano cose da pagare a caro prezzo, economico e non. Condannavano anche cose che non capivano -e questo lo sapeva bene Giordano Bruno- inventandosi pecceti come la stregoneria etc.
Poi sono passati al farsi difendere sempre più subdolamente, ovvero ai nostri giorni (o dai patti lateranensi?) in cui si ammantano di buonismo ipocrita e come possono ti inculano. Pure loro ora fanno così, è costume farlo e si adeguano.
La Vaticano spa non teme la crisi.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Rafforza quello che dicevo: cattolici o atei, abbiamo una società fondata sui principi del Vangelo. Non c'entra un cazzo professarsi cattolico o ateo. Baciapile o cattolico adulto. Sentinella o ciellino affarista. L'occidente è fondato su quello (a cui si è sovrapposti un sistema capitalista). Integrarsi significa integrarsi a quello. Le radici cristiane su cui si è dibattuto non è andare alla Messa, ma prendere atto che quel bagaglio di valori, ha guidato il nostro patto.


Bene. Proviamo un attimo a dimenticarci 'ste cazzo di radici evengeliche e rispolveriamo un po' di sano illuminismo. Abbiamo bisogno di quello più che mai DOPO ieri. E se permetti il MEGLIO della civiltà occidentale non l'hanno fatto i cristiani. Tantomeno i musulmani. E se gli Ebrei fossero più numerosi e non avessero secoli di persecuzione alle spalle, sarebbero tanto migliori? Le religioni sono merda, da qualunque parte le guardi, _salvo che nel cuore_.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco: la differenza è che invece i Tedeschi che acclamavano Hitler capivano benissimo. E così chi aderì a Vichy. Secoli di colonialismo hanno convinto Francesi e Britannnici della loro potenza. Vent'anni di fascismo hanno convinto gli Italiani della loro inettitudine e cialtroneria.


Ok parliamo di quei tedeschi.
Avevano alternativa?

Osserviamo da vicino e discutiamo alquanto, andiamo a vedere che cosa era la macchina da propaganda di Goebbels.

Tutte le persone tedesche NON disposte a osannare adolf, fuggirono pì che in pressia, dalla Germania.

Spiace dirtelo, ma chi non osannava Hitler finiva drito drito ai campi di sterminio.

Non si può mai parlare di libertà di espressione sotto una dittatura, perchè ogni dittatura investe enormi energie, si legga a sto proposito Junger, nel reprimere ogni minima forma di dissenso.

QUello che resta da capire è più in là.
Come sia stato possibile che un paese in ginocchio dopo la prima guerra mondiale, che finì con un enorme mal parata per i tedeschi, in pochi anni abbia seguito un poro stupido fallito caporal maggiore cacciato dall'accademia, che dormiva nei dormitori pubblici, e farneticava nelle birrerie di Monaco...

Basta leggere Mein Kampf, per capire che Adolf guardava COERENTEMENTE attraverso una lente molto distorcente.

Ti cito un passo che spiega come mai i soldati nazisti erano così determinati...

Cito: " Quando si combatte ogni giorno con la morte, sotto il vento e la pioggia, in mezzo a tutte le difficoltà il soldato non completamente sicuro di sè si può scoraggiare e allora a trattenerlo non basta lo spauracchio della prigione, occorre porre davanti ai suoi occhi la pena di morte. La recluta specialmente, vede nella reclusione un evadere dalla morte e la preferisce senz'altro alla guerra: lì sarà al sicuro"

E mia cara quando le cose si misero male, Goebbels, reclutò cani e porci, donne e bambini...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se è vero il detto la mia libertà finisce dove inizia la tua, allora è vero anche che la mia libertà di espressione finisce dove essa offende la tua sensibilità e SOPRATTUTTO il tuo credo religioso.
> 
> Ma vi è il diritto alla satira ? OK
> 
> ...


quindi è corretto: li hanno ammazzati perchè hanno disegnato per primi. ok.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cosa non ti quadra?


"umana sofferenza, speranza per gli ultimi, umana pietà, resistenza all’ingiustizia"

Ma che è, Holly e Benji??! Cosa c'entra quanto sopra con la "rivoluzione" cristiana? Che secondo te attorno all'anno 0 nessuno ci aveva ancora mai scritto una sceneggiatura sull'umana sofferenza? Sul "perdono", ecco, ci avviciniamo di più al nocciolo della questione, ma davvero, lascia stare...l'umanità è un tantino a Cristo, ed era roba già vista e sentita ai tempi dei Sumeri...

Comunque spero di non intervenire oltre in questo thread. Stiamo toccando qualcosa di così pericolosamente irrazionale che me ne tiro fuori. Chiedo solo, a chi sente toccati i propri idoli da mani impure (come quelle del sottoscritto), di chiedersi di cosa abbia così fottutamente paura...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Occhio che c'è il trucco. Non è che nella Costituzione non c'è scritto, è che c'è proprio scritto il contrario! E qualsiasi emanazione pratica del patto di Costituzione dello stato, Codice compreso, è semplicemente una fila di parole messe per iscritto. Eppure, a furia di fottertene di quelle parole messe per iscritto, a un certo punto ti capitano a casa, verso le sei del mattino, i Carabinieri.
> 
> Poi, è chiaro che quel 50% di italiani cui ti riferisci indirettamente giochi, consapevolmente o meno, a rendere questo paese una teocrazia di fatto, ma se decidiamo che la cosa ci sta bene così, allora quello dei crocefissi diventa veramente un problema minore. Perchè vorrebbe dire che sotto sotto siamo "musulmani" anche noi (e allora farebbero bene quelli dell'ISIS ad accomodarsi nel salotto buono, come fossero a casa loro). Insomma, chiamate i SuperBestFriend di South Park e che ci pensino loro!
> 
> ...


Porca puttana, Giorgio, sulla Costituzione grazie al cazzo che non c'è scritto. Ma manco siamo una teocrazia. Lo siamo stati, in passato. Adesso non siamo manco quello. Ma se cazzo non si può dire "Natale" o "Gesù Bambino" o fare la "festa dell'Arcobaleno" al posto di festeggiare il Natale in una scuola materna per non offendere (?) qualcuno vuol dire che tra le cose che non siamo più DI SICURO non figura l'essere dei vigliacchi ipocriti.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Rafforza quello che dicevo: cattolici o atei, abbiamo una società fondata sui principi del Vangelo. Non c'entra un cazzo professarsi cattolico o ateo. Baciapile o cattolico adulto. Sentinella o ciellino affarista. L'occidente è fondato su quello (a cui si è sovrapposti un sistema capitalista). Integrarsi significa integrarsi a quello. Le radici cristiane su cui si è dibattuto non è andare alla Messa, ma prendere atto che quel bagaglio di valori, ha guidato il nostro patto.


Beh basterebbe parlare delle dodici stelle della bandiera europea e andare a ritroso con gli studi di Max Weber sull'etica protestante e l'economia.

Il messaggio di Cristo è universale ed è rivolto ad ogni uomo.

Per un cristiano ogni uomo è il prossimo.
( cosa diversa per gli ebrei e rimando alla lettura del deuteronomio, per capire come loro la pensano).

L'occidente usa i numeri degli arabi.

Per il resto non hanno prodotto niente, e se non ci fosse stato il petrolio con il dio denaro...sarebbero ancora là...

Come mai in Palestina c'era il deserto e poi dove sono andati gli ebrei la terra riarsa risorse?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi è corretto: li hanno ammazzati perchè hanno disegnato per primi. ok.


NO.
NOn è corretto.
Io dico solo che data la situazione contemporanea, dato l'11 settembre, data AL QUaida e compagnia bella...
Era come buttare benzina sul fuoco...

Sono stati ammazzati anche e non solo perchè, hanno fornito un agognato pretesto.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok parliamo di quei tedeschi.
> Avevano alternativa?
> 
> Osserviamo da vicino e discutiamo alquanto, andiamo a vedere che cosa era la macchina da propaganda di Goebbels.
> ...


prego???? non e' vero. non e' chi non osannava adolfo, ma chi gli remava contro....
perche nelle campagne tra monowitz e birkenau , i poveri contadini che si svegliavano la mattina con la puzza di corpi bruciati col cavolo che li aiutavano gli ebrei a nascondersi o che si ribellavano. pero li senti intervistati oggi che spaesati ti dicono: ma, noi..eravamo li inermi....che potevamo fare?
cazzo se si poteva fare.
c'era la scelta conte, non giustifichiamo sta cosa te prego. c'era si la scelta


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> prego???? non e' vero. non e' chi non osannava adolfo, ma chi gli remava contro....
> perche nelle campagne tra monowitz e birkenau , i poveri contadini che si svegliavano la mattina con la puzza di corpi bruciati col cavolo che li aiutavano gli ebrei a nascondersi o che si ribellavano. pero li senti intervistati oggi che spaesati ti dicono: ma, noi..eravamo li inermi....che potevamo fare?
> cazzo se si poteva fare.
> c'era la scelta conte, non giustifichiamo sta cosa te prego. c'era si la scelta



Sotto il nazismo?

La scelta era:
O seguire il Fuhrer
o mettersi contro di lui.

Se quei contadini dicevano solo a...
finivano pure loro bruciati...


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

Rispondo solo a queste due cazzate eclatanti:


contepinceton ha detto:


> Per il resto non hanno prodotto niente, e se non ci fosse stato il petrolio con il dio denaro...sarebbero ancora là...


ne sei sicuro? Prova ad ampliare l'angolo di orientamento dei tuoi paraocchi e magari scoprirai che il Mediterraneo intero ha avuto benefici dalla cultura araba. L'Italia forse più di tutti.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai in Palestina c'era il deserto e poi dove sono andati gli ebrei la terra riarsa risorse?


con i soldi si ottiene tutto.
La domanda è come si ottengono i soldi e come è nato lo stato di Israele... ma questo devi scoprirlo da solo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> NOn è corretto.
> Io dico solo che data la situazione contemporanea, dato l'11 settembre, data AL QUaida e compagnia bella...
> Era come buttare benzina sul fuoco...
> ...


come le donne in minigonna che vengono stuprate. eccheccazzo, se la sono cercata.
La prossima volta vedrai che disegnano la vita di Maometto, fanno le Sure a fumetti.
maremma maiala.
Ma non è che a questo mondo tutti siano lì attenti a dire solo quello che piace agli ltri e a non dar fastidio a nessuno, eh?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sotto il nazismo?
> 
> La scelta era:
> O seguire il Fuhrer
> ...


eh be....e quindi? la scelta c era, si e' scelto di non fare nulla....
menomale che abbiamo avuto personaggi come perlasca....
perche scusa se tu fossi stato contadino nelle campagne di auschwitz cosa avresti fatto? lo gnorri? il vago? 
tu forse si.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come le donne in minigonna che vengono stuprate. eccheccazzo, se la sono cercata.
> La prossima volta vedrai che disegnano la vita di Maometto, fanno le Sure a fumetti.
> maremma maiala.
> Ma non è che a questo mondo tutti siano lì attenti a dire solo quello che piace agli ltri e a non dar fastidio a nessuno, eh?


Vedi ricorda il nonno, bisogna far finta, perchè loro fanno sul serio.

Beh che ti credi mia cara?
Mia moglie quest'estate è andata con figlia in villaggio turistico in tunisia no?

Scritto nero su bianco eh?
Dentro il villaggio è tutto permesso, fuori è tutto a vostro rischio e pericolo, scritto nero su bianco.

Se il mondo è fatto rotondo, inutile ostinarsi a volerlo quadrato.

Se parliamo di stupro, meglio conoscere certe realtà no?
Per noi è un delitto contro la persona, per loro contro la proprietà, combatti piuttosto contro un mondo che considera la donna poco più che un animale.

E se vai in Iran, puoi piangere anche in aramaico, non ti vesti come piace a te, ma come decidono loro.

Provare per credere.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Rafforza quello che dicevo: cattolici o atei, abbiamo una società fondata sui principi del Vangelo. Non c'entra un cazzo professarsi cattolico o ateo. Baciapile o cattolico adulto. Sentinella o ciellino affarista. L'occidente è fondato su quello (a cui si è sovrapposti un sistema capitalista). Integrarsi significa integrarsi a quello. Le radici cristiane su cui si è dibattuto non è andare alla Messa, ma prendere atto che quel bagaglio di valori, ha guidato il nostro patto.


Sulle origini cristiane della nostra civiltà non c'è il minimo dubbio. La Storia è una. Ma non imbrogliarmi le carte (e in realtà lo stai facendo!) come quando sostenevo che mai su questo pianeta sono stati generati tanti figli e non è certo dal punto di vista demografico che dobbiamo preoccuparci. I cristiani hanno fatto più morti dei nazisti e dei comunisti messi assieme, dice anche la Storia. Cristianesimo ed Islam hanno radici comuni e li accomuna gran parte delle proprie rispettive storie. Sono le derive visionarie, opportunistiche e basate sull'ignoranza dei sofferenti, quelle che determinano da sempre le dinamiche sanguinarie dell'uno e dell'altro mondo.

Questo detto, non permetterti nemmeno di asserire che avere una fede o non averla non cambi completamente il senso dell'esistenza di una persona, perchè saresti così in malafede da non meritare nemmeno di essere letto. Se mai ne hai avuta una, di fede, in vita tua, dovresti sapere che non c'è atomo del tuo corpo e riflesso della tua coscienza che non ne venga inondato. E posso anche non credere, ma non mi è mai venuto in mente di non dedicare immenso rispetto a chi intraprende con sincerità e umiltà un percorso di crescita spirituale. Il tuo mi sembra sofismo, deboluccio e fine a stesso.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> eh be....e quindi? la scelta c era, si e' scelto di non fare nulla....
> menomale che abbiamo avuto personaggi come perlasca....
> perche scusa se tu fossi stato contadino nelle campagne di auschwitz cosa avresti fatto? lo gnorri? il vago?
> tu forse si.


Fa na roba invece di cianciare e basta con il culo degli altri.
Va in Palestina.

Poi torni e ci racconti come è.

Ok?

Ma occhio che là non fingono ma fanno sul serio.

Se io ero un contadino di auschwitz nel 1940 forse anzi sicuramente manco sapevo leggere nè scrivere, e lavoravo quindici ore al giorno per un piatto di minestra. Manco neanche sapevo che c'era la guerra.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si è preso che i tedeschi gli dissero...
> Guarda che noi sappiamo di quei due...fa in maniera che continuino a fare finta
> perchè altrimenti noi siamo "costretti" a fare sul serio...
> 
> ...


Ho capito...un pò come quelli che si sposano in chiesa,promettono fedeltà,e poi dopo 6 mesi girano senza mutande con le chiappe al vento....e nel tuo caso non deve essere stato proprio uno spettacolo edificante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito...un pò come quelli che si sposano in chiesa,promettono fedeltà,e poi dopo 6 mesi girano senza mutande con le chiappe al vento....e nel tuo caso non deve essere stato proprio uno spettacolo edificante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma almeno si sono assunti dei diritti e dei doveri presso la società e lo stato italiano.
E si tirano su, cognati e suoceri per davvero.


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> NOn è corretto.
> Io dico solo che data la situazione contemporanea, dato l'11 settembre, data AL QUaida e compagnia bella...
> Era come buttare benzina sul fuoco...
> ...


qualunque cosa è un pretesto, le religioni non hanno alcuna logica e l'islam meno di tutte.
sostanzialmente stai dicendo, con un fiume di parole e di citazioni, che chi si fa i cazzi suoi campa cent'anni.
capirai.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bene. Proviamo un attimo a dimenticarci 'ste cazzo di radici evengeliche e rispolveriamo un po' di sano illuminismo. Abbiamo bisogno di quello più che mai DOPO ieri. E se permetti il MEGLIO della civiltà occidentale non l'hanno fatto i cristiani. Tantomeno i musulmani. E se gli Ebrei fossero più numerosi e non avessero secoli di persecuzione alle spalle, sarebbero tanto migliori? Le religioni sono merda, da qualunque parte le guardi, _salvo che nel cuore_.


Ammettiamo pure che Gesù Cristo non sia un personaggio realmente esistito e che il Vangelo sia un fantasy e depuriamolo anche da orpelli liturgici, madri vergini, falegnami cuckold, ecc.: più illuminista del messaggio attribuito al personaggio Gesù Cristo chi cazzo c'è, scusate? Basterebbe dire che ha diffuso l'idea dell'uguaglianza fra gli uomini, fino ad allora assente. 

Voi confondete il messaggio e i suoi principii (che è quello su cui mi concentro io) con la pratica cattolica, clericale, papale, ciellina, blablabla e le relative azioni e distorsioni (di cui non mi frega un cazzo).
Confondete "Il capitale" di Marx con quello che succede nella Corea del nord dei Kim.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi ricorda il nonno, bisogna far finta, perchè loro fanno sul serio.
> 
> Beh che ti credi mia cara?
> Mia moglie quest'estate è andata con figlia in villaggio turistico in tunisia no?
> ...


invece pensa se tu fossi nato a Sparta qualche secoletto addietro: sai che bella scampagnata ti saresti fatto, da neonato, sul monte Taigeto? 
Provare per credere!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi ricorda il nonno, bisogna far finta, perchè loro fanno sul serio.
> 
> Beh che ti credi mia cara?
> Mia moglie quest'estate è andata con figlia in villaggio turistico in tunisia no?
> ...


ma non si sta mica parlando di andare là per convincerli a vivere come qua.
Il problema è che chi vive qua vorrebbe vivere come là.
E se qua è meglio di là, come mai?
Cosa è che non vediamo?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ammettiamo pure che Gesù Cristo non sia un personaggio realmente esistito e che il Vangelo sia un fantasy e depuriamolo anche da orpelli liturgici, madri vergini, falegnami cuckold, ecc.: più illuminista del messaggio attribuito al personaggio Gesù Cristo chi cazzo c'è, scusate? Basterebbe dire che ha diffuso l'idea dell'uguaglianza fra gli uomini, fino ad allora assente.
> 
> Voi confondete il messaggio e i suoi principii (che è quello su cui mi concentro io) con la pratica cattolica, clericale, papale, ciellina, blablabla e le relative azioni e distorsioni (di cui non mi frega un cazzo).
> Confondete *"Il capitale" di Marx *con quello che succede nella Corea del nord dei Kim.


Bella merda pure quella.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> torno a farti notare che in nome dell'islam si commettono crimini brutali (contro bambini, donne, gay , oppositori ec.) anche laddove è religione di maggioranza.
> come in iran o in arabia saudita o dove è (paesi dove infatti non andrei mai, ma nemmeno per turismo).


...osti sono commossa, e non è da me


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Ah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno si sono assunti dei diritti e dei doveri presso la società e lo stato italiano.
> E si tirano su, cognati e suoceri per davvero.


Eh certo....:rotfl::rotfl:sti cazzi della fede e della chiesa,e sti cazzi pure della moglie...:rotfl::rotfl:!Ti giuro che leggere da te di diritti e doveri poi........


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fa na roba invece di cianciare e basta con il culo degli altri.
> Va in Palestina.
> 
> Poi torni e ci racconti come è.
> ...


tu forse sei mal informato al riguardo. 
non ciancio di nulla. se parlo e' perche sono stata li con ex deportati che mi hanno racco9ntato, mi sono documentata , mi sono informata...

ciancia meno te


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Veramente l'idea di togliere crocifissi e altri simboli religiosi dai luoghi pubblici vorrebbe proprio incoraggiare a spostare il confronto religioso/filosofico fuori dalle istituzioni, che dovrebbero funzionare allo stesso modo per tutti.
> 
> Ma mi rendo conto che siamo (quasi) tutti, ancora, allo stesso livello di inettitudine civica. Sia di qua che di là.
> 
> Ripeto, comunque, che l'analfabetismo religioso occidentale non è meno vergognoso dell'integralismo mediorientale. Insomma, per quanto mi riguarda, cristiani & musulmani (dei giorni nostri) "una faccia una razza".



ma secondo te ha senso togliere i crocefissi dalle scuole e non festeggiare la nascita di Cristo in un Paese dove ad ogni cantone c'è una chiesa o una cappella? noi siamo ANCHE questo, con le nostre tradizioni e i nostri cristi e le nostre madonne, con i cimiteri (alcuni bellissimi tra l'altro) e le processioni delle feste paesane...o vuoi renderci un popolo senza radici? ma i nostri bambini sono forse figli di n.n.?


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana, Giorgio, sulla Costituzione grazie al cazzo che non c'è scritto. Ma manco siamo una teocrazia. Lo siamo stati, in passato. Adesso non siamo manco quello. Ma se cazzo non si può dire "Natale" o "Gesù Bambino" o fare la "festa dell'Arcobaleno" al posto di festeggiare il Natale in una scuola materna per non offendere (?) qualcuno vuol dire che tra le cose che non siamo più DI SICURO non figura l'essere dei vigliacchi ipocriti.


Ma non potrei essere maggiormente d'accordo! Molti anni fa lavoravo in una ditta il cui ufficio marketing, ritenendosi illuminato, decise di modificare il solito materiale destinato ai dipendenti (biglietti, pacchetti&sacchetti, festoni, cazzate varie) sostituendo la dicitura "Buon Natale" a quella più generica di "Buone Feste". Lo ricordo perchè ai tempi ero il loro grafico, e mi venne chiesto di modificare anche l'aspetto del materiale (niente rosso e bianco, palle e palline, stelle, neve e quant'altro) perchè non fosse riconducibile alle festività cattoliche (e anche qui, ci sarebbe una bella digressione ma lasciamo stare). La decisione fu presa perchè circa il 30% del personale era di origine mista, non necessariamente di religione musulmana. Il lavoro in qualche modo riuscii a realizzarlo, ma quando consegnai personalmente ad alcuni dei colleghi extracomunitari con cui avevo un rapporto amichevole (quindi consegna a mano invece dell'invio per posta) tutta quella carta sprecata, prima ci rimasero male (si aspettavano qualcosa di natalizio, visto che la festa che si celebrava era quella! E dissero che sarebbe loro piaciuto imparare le nostre tradizioni!), poi quando gli spiegai lo scrupolo che si era fatto chi mi dava ordini restarono semplicemente increduli (salvo poi ridere per qualche decina di minuti dando del coglione all'illuminato) e chiesero a me che senso aveva quello che avevamo fatto. Io ovviamente ancora non l'ho capito che senso aveva.

Il nocciolo del mio discorso iniziale era però un altro: in questo paese gli integralisti da temere non sono necessariamente musulmani. Più spesso mi scontro con l'idiozia di alcuni sedicenti cattolici che non sanno nemmeno da che parte dovrebbero stare, ma nel dubbio si premurano di indicarmi da che parte dovrei spostarmi io. Io non la vedo questa immensa differenza "culturale" tra Italia e Iran, ad esempio: soprattutto da quando hanno cominciato a pubblicare immagini che testimoniano come negli ambienti meno esposti all'indigenza e alla miseria la loro società sia la copia carbone della nostra. Certo, sto esagerando volutamente, ma il mio non mi sembra un completo delirio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ammettiamo pure che Gesù Cristo non sia un personaggio realmente esistito e che il Vangelo sia un fantasy e depuriamolo anche da orpelli liturgici, madri vergini, falegnami cuckold, ecc.: più illuminista del messaggio attribuito al personaggio Gesù Cristo chi cazzo c'è, scusate? Basterebbe dire che ha diffuso l'idea dell'uguaglianza fra gli uomini, fino ad allora assente.
> 
> Voi confondete il messaggio e i suoi principii (che è quello su cui mi concentro io) con la pratica cattolica, clericale, papale, ciellina, blablabla e le relative azioni e distorsioni (di cui non mi frega un cazzo).
> Confondete "Il capitale" di Marx con quello che succede nella Corea del nord dei Kim.


Quoto


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è giusto, ma lì appunto la cultura(orrida e non condivisibile) di riferimento è quwlla. Ma qui no, noi reputiamo di essere arrivati a un livello di progresso nel rispetto reciproco e nella tutela dei diritti che rende il nostro un mondo migliore.
> E allora come mai questi ragazzi, cresciuti qui, vogliono distruggere questo mondo per renderlo invece uguale a quello?
> E' questa la domanda che bisogna farsi, secondo me.


sbri, dai, devo anche rispondere?
sono le famiglie. molto, molto spesso.
in alcuni casi no, infatti mi colpì una madre molto preoccupata per il figlio partito per la siria, ma tipo stava con il padre, quindi torniamo lì.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> qualunque cosa è un pretesto, le religioni non hanno alcuna logica e l'islam meno di tutte.
> sostanzialmente stai dicendo,* con un fiume di parole e di citazioni*, che chi si fa i cazzi suoi campa cent'anni.
> capirai.


Non rovinargli pure questo cavallo di battaglia nuovo nuovo.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma non potrei essere maggiormente d'accordo! Molti anni fa lavoravo in una ditta il cui ufficio marketing, ritenendosi illuminato, decise di modificare il solito materiale destinato ai dipendenti (biglietti, pacchetti&sacchetti, festoni, cazzate varie) sostituendo la dicitura "Buon Natale" a quella più generica di "Buone Feste". Lo ricordo perchè ai tempi ero il loro grafico, e mi venne chiesto di modificare anche l'aspetto del materiale (niente rosso e bianco, palle e palline, stelle, neve e quant'altro) perchè non fosse riconducibile alle festività cattoliche (e anche qui, ci sarebbe una bella digressione ma lasciamo stare). La decisione fu presa perchè circa il 30% del personale era di origine mista, non necessariamente di religione musulmana. Il lavoro in qualche modo riuscii a realizzarlo, ma quando consegnai personalmente ad alcuni dei colleghi extracomunitari con cui avevo un rapporto amichevole (quindi consegna a mano invece dell'invio per posta) tutta quella carta sprecata, prima ci rimasero male (si aspettavano qualcosa di natalizio, visto che la festa che si celebrava era quella! E dissero che sarebbe loro piaciuto imparare le nostre tradizioni!), poi quando gli spiegai lo scrupolo che si era fatto chi mi dava ordini restarono semplicemente increduli (salvo poi ridere per qualche decina di minuti dando del coglione all'illuminato) e chiesero a me che senso aveva quello che avevamo fatto. Io ovviamente ancora non l'ho capito che senso aveva.
> 
> Il nocciolo del mio discorso iniziale era però un altro: in questo paese gli integralisti da temere non sono necessariamente musulmani. Più spesso mi scontro con l'idiozia di alcuni sedicenti cattolici che non sanno nemmeno da che parte dovrebbero stare, ma nel dubbio si premurano di indicarmi da che parte dovrei spostarmi io. Io non la vedo questa immensa differenza "culturale" tra Italia e Iran, ad esempio: soprattutto da quando hanno cominciato a pubblicare immagini che testimoniano come negli ambienti meno esposti all'indigenza e alla miseria la loro società sia la copia carbone della nostra. Certo, sto esagerando volutamente, ma il mio non mi sembra un completo delirio.



hai paura del Papa?
è il capo


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma non potrei essere maggiormente d'accordo! Molti anni fa lavoravo in una ditta il cui ufficio marketing, ritenendosi illuminato, decise di modificare il solito materiale destinato ai dipendenti (biglietti, pacchetti&sacchetti, festoni, cazzate varie) sostituendo la dicitura "Buon Natale" a quella più generica di "Buone Feste". Lo ricordo perchè ai tempi ero il loro grafico, e mi venne chiesto di modificare anche l'aspetto del materiale (niente rosso e bianco, palle e palline, stelle, neve e quant'altro) perchè non fosse riconducibile alle festività cattoliche (e anche qui, ci sarebbe una bella digressione ma lasciamo stare). La decisione fu presa perchè circa il 30% del personale era di origine mista, non necessariamente di religione musulmana. Il lavoro in qualche modo riuscii a realizzarlo, ma quando consegnai personalmente ad alcuni dei colleghi extracomunitari con cui avevo un rapporto amichevole (quindi consegna a mano invece dell'invio per posta) tutta quella carta sprecata, prima ci rimasero male (si aspettavano qualcosa di natalizio, visto che la festa che si celebrava era quella! E dissero che sarebbe loro piaciuto imparare le nostre tradizioni!), poi quando gli spiegai lo scrupolo che si era fatto chi mi dava ordini restarono semplicemente increduli (salvo poi ridere per qualche decina di minuti dando del coglione all'illuminato) e chiesero a me che senso aveva quello che avevamo fatto. Io ovviamente ancora non l'ho capito che senso aveva.
> 
> Il nocciolo del mio discorso iniziale era però un altro: in questo paese gli integralisti da temere non sono necessariamente musulmani. Più spesso mi scontro con l'idiozia di alcuni sedicenti cattolici che non sanno nemmeno da che parte dovrebbero stare, ma nel dubbio si premurano di indicarmi da che parte dovrei spostarmi io. Io non la vedo questa immensa differenza "culturale" tra Italia e Iran, ad esempio: soprattutto da quando hanno cominciato a pubblicare immagini che testimoniano come negli ambienti meno esposti all'indigenza e alla miseria la loro società sia la copia carbone della nostra. Certo, sto esagerando volutamente, ma il mio non mi sembra un completo delirio.


Gli integralismi sono sempre da temere da qualsiasi parte provengano. Non necessariamente religiosi ma anche politici o quant'altro E' evidente che sono il contrario del famoso buon senso.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è giusto, ma lì appunto la cultura(orrida e non condivisibile) di riferimento è quwlla. Ma qui no, noi reputiamo di essere arrivati a un livello di progresso nel rispetto reciproco e nella tutela dei diritti che rende il nostro un mondo migliore.
> *E allora come mai questi ragazzi, cresciuti qui, vogliono distruggere questo mondo per renderlo invece uguale a quello?*
> E' questa la domanda che bisogna farsi, secondo me.


perchè secondo me hanno sviluppato un insensato sentimento di rivalsa ed orgoglio islamico, che consiste nel non riuscire a combinare niente di buono qui e quindi ad imbracciare le armi, detto in sintesi


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sbri, dai, devo anche rispondere?
> sono le famiglie. molto, molto spesso.
> in alcuni casi no, infatti mi colpì una madre molto preoccupata per il figlio partito per la siria, ma tipo stava con il padre, quindi torniamo lì.


Magari fosse così facile. Per me il discorso è molto molto più ampio, e sicuramente la famiglia vi svolge un ruolo fondamentale, ma non è l'unico motivo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella merda pure quella.


Ho utilizzato apposta quella merda come esempio perchè ai radical chic tocca il cuore.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> perchè secondo me hanno sviluppato un insensato sentimento di rivalsa ed orgoglio islamico, che consiste nel non riuscire a combinare niente di buono qui e quindi ad imbracciare le armi, detto in sintesi



Ciao

a volte, anzi, spesso, hanno invece una bella carriera accademica e sono pure ben sistemati. 
Il malanno che ti può prendere, si chiama identità. 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sbri, dai, devo anche rispondere?
> sono le famiglie. molto, molto spesso.
> in alcuni casi no, infatti mi colpì una madre molto preoccupata per il figlio partito per la siria, ma tipo stava con il padre, quindi torniamo lì.


abbi pazienza Dalida, però:
se io sto bene in un posto, se mi sento accettato, se mi sento di far parte di una nazione, se la società in cui vivo rispecchia i miei ideali almeno in parte, la famiglia può dirmi pure che gli asini volano, ma non può negarmi quello che vedo e che sento.
E comunque è solo spostare l'obbiettivo: come mai la famiglia che è venuta qui *per riuscire a sopravvivere *vuole la distruzione di questo mondo occidentale, democratico, rispettoso? 
Allora sono tutti matti, pazzi, bacati in testa senza speranza.
Quindi da mettere tutti in condizione di non nuocere, per sempre.
Perchè non ci sono mica alternative, eh? Se la responsabilità di questo stato di cose è esclusivamente in una cultura, nell'essenza di un popolo... con buona pace del messaggio cristiano, ce ne dobbiamo liberare.
O no?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari fosse così facile. Per me il discorso è molto molto più ampio, e sicuramente la famiglia vi svolge un ruolo fondamentale, ma non è l'unico motivo.



Ciao

non è l'unico e a volte ciò che ci circonda ha anche un suo peso non da sottovalutare. 
Ho visto vite spezzate, divenuti veri delinquenti, disadattati ecc. per la ricerca d'identità, 
di appartenenza ... tra culture nanche così distanti. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> perchè secondo me hanno sviluppato un insensato sentimento di rivalsa ed orgoglio islamico, che consiste nel non riuscire a combinare niente di buono qui e quindi ad imbracciare le armi, detto in sintesi


rivalsa contro cosa?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbi pazienza Dalida, però:
> se io sto bene in un posto, se mi sento accettato, se mi sento di far parte di una nazione, se la società in cui vivo rispecchia i miei ideali almeno in parte, la famiglia può dirmi pure che gli asini volano, ma non può negarmi quello che vedo e che sento.
> E comunque è solo spostare l'obbiettivo: come mai la famiglia che è venuta qui *per riuscire a sopravvivere *vuole la distruzione di questo mondo occidentale, democratico, rispettoso?
> Allora sono tutti matti, pazzi, bacati in testa senza speranza.
> ...


Per me si può anche chiudere il thread :up:

Scherzo. Solo un modo colorito per dire che sposo totalmente le idee e le convinzione di Sbri.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> L'Italia* non è un paese cristiano*,* porca puttana*! E' scritto nella Costituzione!! E' un paese laico!!! Tu probabilmente intendi dire che l'86% dei residenti è iscritto in un registro che attesta l'adesione alla Chiesa Catolica tramite sacramento battesimale. Numero che viene continuamente strumentalizzato a fine politico. Cito da Wikipedia: _"Questo metodo non tiene conto però di chi abbandona ogni tipo di fede e di chi professa apertamente l'ateismo, che conta nel paese, secondo alcune stime, almeno 9 milioni di cittadini._ _Questo problema statistico si evidenzia in maniera importante in particolare per la Chiesa cattolica. Secondo il 46/o rapporto annuale CENSIS si considererebbe cattolico il 63,8% degli italiani, ma se vogliamo far riferimento a chi effettivamente frequenta costantemente i riti e le assemblee religiose, i Cattolici praticanti sono indicativamente circa il 36% degli italiani."_
> 
> Insomma, non sappiano nemmeno quanti siano di preciso, in Italia, i cattolici praticanti. Diciamo pure siano il 50% della popolazione. Diciamo anche che una parte concorda sul fatto che la questione dei crocefissi nei luoghi pubblici sia uno specchietto per le allodole, e che il reale problema sia quello di riposizionare la propria identità cristiana in un momento di grave crisi sociale e culturale per l'intero Paese. Girala come vuoi, ma c'è qualche decina di milioni di persone che ha il diritto e si aspetta di vivere nello stesso Paese, senza alcun vincolo religioso o filosofico.


Cioè  la semplice presenza di un crocifisso in un luogo pubblico rappresenta per te un vincolo religioso?Addirittura? E se fosse come dici tu,che il crocifisso "è  uno specchietto per le allodole " allora il problema non è  il crocifisso,il problema son le allodole....e in questo caso il problema non lo risolvi togliendo un crocifisso perche il tutto va ben oltre la religione


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non si sta mica parlando di andare là per convincerli a vivere come qua.
> Il problema è che chi vive qua vorrebbe vivere come là.
> E se qua è meglio di là, come mai?
> Cosa è che non vediamo?


Ma porca miseria, come fai a dire che qua è meglio di là?
Per te è meglio di là per loro no...

Vediamo un altra esperienza islamica molto forte: Malcom X.

Se vedi la storia di quest'uomo impari che l'Islam è purificazione dalle schiavitù materiali dell'occidente.

Vediamo è come se dicessi a San Francesco, ma come fai tu che hai tutto a mollare tutto e andare a vivere come un poveraccio?

Sono tante le cose che noi NON vediamo.
Ma pretendiamo di vedere: questo è il nostro guaio.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria, come fai a dire che qua è meglio di là?
> Per te è meglio di là per loro no...
> 
> Vediamo un altra esperienza islamica molto forte: Malcom X.
> ...


Conte, giungi a una conclusione, e se puoi, esponicela come se fossimo un platea di bambini di tre o quattro anni.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

Ma la famiglia che viene qua non viene qua per non essere più musulmana. Porca puttana. Vogliono stare bene economicamente, ma le loro tradizioni e la loro cultura se le portano dietro intatte o quasi. Se uno era un cazzo di esaltato lì lo sarà pure qui. Non è che cambia cultura. E la seconda generazione rischia d'essere pure, per assurdo, più esalta della prima, come accade nelle banlieu.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ammettiamo pure che Gesù Cristo non sia un personaggio realmente esistito e che il Vangelo sia un fantasy e depuriamolo anche da orpelli liturgici, madri vergini, falegnami cuckold, ecc.: più illuminista del messaggio attribuito al personaggio Gesù Cristo chi cazzo c'è, scusate? Basterebbe dire che ha diffuso l'idea dell'uguaglianza fra gli uomini, fino ad allora assente.
> 
> Voi confondete il messaggio e i suoi principii (che è quello su cui mi concentro io) con la pratica cattolica, clericale, papale, ciellina, blablabla e le relative azioni e distorsioni (di cui non mi frega un cazzo).
> Confondete "Il capitale" di Marx con quello che succede nella Corea del nord dei Kim.


Non è stato il primo a dirlo. Ha tentato di riformare l'ebraismo dei suoi tempi. È finita per lui come sappiamo. Poi un certo Saulo ha preso i suoi seguaci e le sue idee (quelle che gli parevano) e ha fondato una religione universale.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, giungi a una conclusione, e se puoi, esponicela come se fossimo un platea di bambini di tre o quattro anni.


Dagli tempo no?a 3 anni mica facile arrivare a conclusioni.....!:rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rivalsa contro cosa?



contro noi indigeni
le seconde o terze generazioni che sono nate in europa secondo me possono sviluppare un odio contro la popolazione autoctona, proprio perchè loro non lo sono ab origine o comunque sentono di non farne parte

poi dai, prendersela con la satira, cioè con chi sbeffeggia un po' tutto, è da limitati, oltre ad essere tipico delle dittature di ogni colore


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la famiglia che viene qua non viene qua per non essere più musulmana. Porca puttana. Vogliono stare bene economicamente, ma le loro tradizioni e la loro cultura se le portano dietro intatte o quasi. Se uno era un cazzo di esaltato lì lo sarà pure qui. Non è che cambia cultura. E la seconda generazione rischia d'essere pure, per assurdo, più esalta della prima, come accade nelle banlieu.


Quoto


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la famiglia che viene qua non viene qua per non essere più musulmana. Porca puttana. Vogliono stare bene economicamente, ma le loro tradizioni e la loro cultura se le portano dietro intatte o quasi. Se uno era un cazzo di esaltato lì lo sarà pure qui. Non è che cambia cultura. E la seconda generazione rischia d'essere pure, per assurdo, più esalta della prima, come accade nelle banlieu.



Questo si. Vero. Il problema è la seconda e terza generazione. Vive una spaccatura di non poco conto.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Questo si. Vero. Il problema è la seconda e terza generazione. Vive una spaccatura di non poco conto.


Il problema è quando non si integrano. Le generazioni successive, dico. E può succedere per enne fattori, vuoi economici, vuoi sociali, vuoi per causa loro, della famiglia o della società che li emargina. Ecco dove fomenta l'odio.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Rispondo solo a queste due cazzate eclatanti:
> 
> 
> ne sei sicuro? Prova ad ampliare l'angolo di orientamento dei tuoi paraocchi e magari scoprirai che il Mediterraneo intero ha avuto benefici dalla cultura araba. L'Italia forse più di tutti.
> ...


Me la stai fornendo in un piatto d'argento eh?
Infatti il PIL procapite di Tripoli è il doppio di AMburgo eh?
Infatti il bacino del Mediterraneo è la zona più industrializzata, pacifica, evoluta, istruita dell'Europa no?
Ha fatto la fortuna della Merkel!

Tu dici a me dei paraocchi e liquidi la questione del sionismo con il denaro?

Da non credere eh?

Il casin della Palestina spiega anch'esso certe cose che noi non vediamo.

Ma parliamone che sentiamo qua i professoroni dell'aria fritta.

Buon senso avrebbe voluto che gli ebrei fossero andati dall'ONU e avessero detto.
Ora basta, vogliamo stare anche noi in uno stato.
E magari l'ONU diceva, vediamo, pigliatevi che so mezza Australia e nessuno là vi perseguiterà.

NO.
Loro vogliono andare in Palestina.
In mezzo a 4 beduini smarsi...rimasti lì nei secoli, dopo che i romani cacciarono fora tutti quanti...

La Palestina.

La Palestina ha un' enorme significato per gli ebrei, perchè è la terra che Dio ha dato a loro, facendoli uscire dalla schiavitù dell'Egitto.

Bon ok allora andate là.
Bon ecco gli ebrei oggi Israeliani si sono ficcati in un posto circondato da persone e popoli con cui da entrambe le parti è praticamente impossibile integrarsi.

Ok Israeliano ora sei nella terra promessa, là dove furono le dodici tribù d'Israele, ma porca miseria, ogni giorno quando prendi un bus non sai se dentro non ci sia per caso qualche martire della fede islamica lì pronto a farsi saltare per aria dopo una lunga preparazione ascetica.

E per un ebreo è impossibile integrarsi.
Egli sa di appartenere al popolo eletto.
E in vita mia non ho mai visto e conosciuto una cultura più pregna di simboli, segni, tradizioni, e mai visto un popolo così unito nell'aiutarsi vicendevolmente.
E ne hanno passate davvero di tutti i colori.

Palestina: terra bagnata dal sangue di Cristo
non c'è più stata pace laggiù.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, giungi a una conclusione, e se puoi, esponicela come se fossimo un platea di bambini di tre o quattro anni.


Perchè?


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbi pazienza Dalida, però:
> se io sto bene in un posto, se mi sento accettato, se mi sento di far parte di una nazione, se la società in cui vivo rispecchia i miei ideali almeno in parte, la famiglia può dirmi pure che gli asini volano, ma non può negarmi quello che vedo e che sento.
> E comunque è solo spostare l'obbiettivo: come mai la famiglia che è venuta qui *per riuscire a sopravvivere *vuole la distruzione di questo mondo occidentale, democratico, rispettoso?
> Allora sono tutti matti, pazzi, bacati in testa senza speranza.
> ...


Lo sta dicendo Sienne adesso, lo ho detto io prima, la cosa più importante per qualsiasi umano è avere una identità certa, non la pancia piena.

Non eslusivamente, non esiste esclusivamente. Però in parte sì.
Le culture non sono tutte uguali.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cioè  la semplice presenza di un crocifisso in un luogo pubblico rappresenta per te un vincolo religioso?Addirittura? E se fosse come dici tu,che il crocifisso "è  uno specchietto per le allodole " allora il problema non è  il crocifisso,il problema son le allodole....


Ma certo. E' la dittatura delle minoranze.

Negli uffici pubblici c'è pure la bandiera della UE e io non mi sento europeo. Juncker lo vorrei sparato, appeso in piazzale Loreto e sputazzato. Milioni la pensano come me.
In tutti i Municipi del Veneto c'è la bandiera dell'Italia e una grossa minoranza (se non la maggioranza) voterebbe la secessione. 
Il Comune di Carrù patrocina la "Fiera del bue grasso" e io sono vegetariano. Tanti sono vegetariani come me.

Lo Stato non mi tutela. Che cazzo facciamo?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?


Perché parli, Citi Goebbels, Malcolm X e tuo nonno. Parli di questo e di quello, metti una marea di bistecche al fuoco me non ne togli una. Riesce difficile capire il Contepensiero sull'argomento. Io almeno non riesco a capirlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai paura del Papa?
> è il capo


Ti dirò che avevo pensato di scrivergli, visto che ha l'abitudine di richiamarti a casa. Ma poi ho rinunciato, non avendo ancora inquadrato quanto basta il personaggio.

Poi, noi sappiamo solo di quelli che ricevono una telefonata di saluto; non di quelli cui a un certo punto è sembrato di scorgere un fascio sottile di luce rossa che attraverso la finestra ti risale il busto fino ad arrivare in fronte e....

:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema è quando non si integrano. Le generazioni successive, dico. E può succedere per enne fattori, vuoi economici, vuoi sociali, vuoi per causa loro, della famiglia o della società che li emargina. Ecco dove fomenta l'odio.



Non è proprio odio. È proprio quel voler sentirsi "interi" / "partecipe", 
come dire, una identità (che io ho rinunciato a cercarla), che ti porta a fare di tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria, come fai a dire che qua è meglio di là?
> Per te è meglio di là per loro no...
> 
> Vediamo un altra esperienza islamica molto forte: Malcom X.
> ...


se io scappo da un posto perchè non riesco a viverci e vado in un altro e lì ci vivo e ci cresco i figli che prima non sarei riuscito ad avere, SECONDO ME, sto meglio.
Altrimenti potevo restare dov'ero.
Poi non sono sempre le famiglie.
Anzi: conosco una famiglia che si è spaccata proprio perchè alcuni componenti hanno cominciato a frequentare ambienti integralisti.
La storia di Malcom X è legata all'islam come conseguenza alle lotte per i diritti degli afroamericani.
Lui come tanti era il discendente di schiavi, obbligati a convertirsi al cattolicesimo, le donne violentate dai padroni cattolici etc, etc. Probabilmente nella villaggio di origine dei suoi avi manco c'era la religione islamica, ma era un modo di identificarsi con una religione che 'poteva' essere quella dei suoi avi. Volevano fondare la nazione nera per permettere l'avanzamento sociale delle persone di colore... era tutta un'altra roba secondo me.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti dirò che avevo pensato di scrivergli, visto che ha l'abitudine di richiamarti a casa. Ma poi ho rinunciato, non avendo ancora inquadrato quanto basta il personaggio.
> 
> Poi, noi sappiamo solo di quelli che ricevono una telefonata di saluto; non di quelli cui a un certo punto è sembrato di scorgere un fascio sottile di luce rossa che attraverso la finestra ti risale il busto fino ad arrivare in fronte e....
> 
> :unhappy:



il Papa è in realtà un cecchino professionista?
o ho capito male?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non è stato il primo a dirlo. Ha tentato di riformare l'ebraismo dei suoi tempi. È finita per lui come sappiamo. Poi un certo Saulo ha preso i suoi seguaci e le sue idee (quelle che gli parevano) e ha fondato una religione universale.


E ben vorria vedere eh?
COn il sberlon che ga ciapà....
Pensava di vedere eh? Era un convintissimo Saulo...

La religione è universale nel senso che è rivolta a ciacun uomo...

Cristo non venne a riformare, ma a dare compimento.
Riguardo la legge dice che neppure uno iota va cambiato e chi insegna di cambiare la legge sia considerato minimo.

Non crediate che io sia venuto ad abolire...

Piuttosto Cristo se la prendeva con certe forme esteriori dell'ebraismo, ma ti posso assicurare che il contenuto dell'ebraismo è profondissimo.

cito a memoria questo passo di Michea:

Uomo, ti è stato insegnato ciò che è buono
e ciò che richiede il Signore da te:
praticare la giustizia,
amare la pietà,
camminare umilmente con il tuo Dio.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se io scappo da un posto perchè non riesco a viverci e vado in un altro e lì ci vivo e ci cresco i figli che prima non sarei riuscito ad avere, SECONDO ME, sto meglio.
> Altrimenti potevo restare dov'ero.
> Poi non sono sempre le famiglie.
> Anzi: conosco una famiglia che si è spaccata proprio perchè alcuni componenti hanno cominciato a frequentare ambienti integralisti.
> ...


La cosa buffa è che gli arabi hanno sempre commerciato con gli schiavi


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma certo. E' la dittatura delle minoranze.
> 
> Negli uffici pubblici c'è pure la bandiera della UE e io non mi sento europeo. Juncker lo vorrei sparato, appeso in piazzale Loreto e sputazzato. Milioni la pensano come me.
> In tutti i Municipi del Veneto c'è la bandiera dell'Italia e una grossa minoranza (se non la maggioranza) voterebbe la secessione.
> ...


In molti municipi sventola accanto a quella italiana, quella del leon.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma certo. E' la dittatura delle minoranze.Negli uffici pubblici c'è pure la bandiera della UE e io non mi sento europeo. Juncker lo vorrei sparato, appeso in piazzale Loreto e sputazzato. Milioni la pensano come me.In tutti i Municipi del Veneto c'è la bandiera dell'Italia e una grossa minoranza (se non la maggioranza) voterebbe la secessione. Il Comune di Carrù patrocina la "Fiera del bue grasso" e io sono vegetariano. Tanti sono vegetariani come me.Lo Stato non mi tutela. Che cazzo facciamo?


Ti capisco.Io non son cattolica ma devo sopportare l'Angelus del Papa,non son italiana e obbligo me stessa a parlare e scrivere in Italiano.Basta cazzo!!!Imparatevi il greco e non rompete le palle!Mi sento discriminata!


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Me la stai fornendo in un piatto d'argento eh?
> Infatti il PIL procapite di Tripoli è il doppio di AMburgo eh?
> Infatti il bacino del Mediterraneo è la zona più industrializzata, pacifica, evoluta, istruita dell'Europa no?
> Ha fatto la fortuna della Merkel!
> ...


come arginare un fiume in piena di cazzate come quelle che leggo?
Fai riferimenti alla Diaspora e mi sa che neanche sai cosa è... ma va a cagarti.
Tra l'altro non sai nemmeno che i primi a scacciare chi viveva in quella zona furono proprio i giudei: scacciarono i Peleset, ovvero i Filistei.

Non sai nemmeno perchè ed in che modo, già prima che nascesse lo stato di Israele, i "poveri" coloni sono andati li. Ri-vai a cagarti.

Poi trovo strano come tu riconosca i diritti (i doveri mai?) del popolo "eletto" (e su questo termine nutro forti dubbi) e non quelli dei palestinesi. Per questo cagati, e poi prenditi a schiaffi da solo.

Non perdo altro tempo nel tentare di profumarti: merda sei e merda resti.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se io scappo da un posto perchè non riesco a viverci e vado in un altro e lì ci vivo e ci cresco i figli che prima non sarei riuscito ad avere, SECONDO ME, sto meglio.
> Altrimenti potevo restare dov'ero.
> Poi non sono sempre le famiglie.
> Anzi: conosco una famiglia che si è spaccata proprio perchè alcuni componenti hanno cominciato a frequentare ambienti integralisti.
> ...


Ehm
Malcom è un nero.
Un tossico e puttaniere.
Finisce in carcere ed è lì che conosce l'Islam.
E si converte.
Lì impara che per emanciparsi dall'uomo bianco, devo essere migliore, più virtuoso dell'uomo bianco.

Parliamo sovente qui dentro di scelte.
Ok.
Io per anni ho avuto i vicini islamici del Bangladesh.

Lui ha scelto che dato che si vive in Italia bisogna "emanciparsi".
E credimi non è stato facile.

Perchè per me è significato togliere montagne di cose che noi diamo per scontate.

L'esempio più eclatante fu la gravidanza di sua moglie.
L'USLL ha il suo programma no?
E paffete ecco il problema il ginecologo.

Guarda che quando io e mia moglie andavamo a cena a casa sua ed eravamo ospiti si stava alle loro usanze:
Loro in piedi ci servono e non stanno a tavola con noi. Poi mangeranno i nostri avanzi.

Ecco lui non sapeva che nella nostra cultura "il medico" è asessuato.
Quindi il ginecologo che ti visita non sta toccando tua moglie e lei non fa peccato contro di te, ma sta solo proteggendo la vita di tuo figlio.

Ho imparato un sacco di cose da lui. 
Un sacco.

Loro dicono che Maometto capitò in quella terra, e non in un'altra perchè là c'erano uomini malvagi.

E che non ti racconti di quando portammo qua suo fratello.

La prima cosa, te lo giuro, la prima cosa che gli disse, fu...
Guarda che qui le donne si vestono in maniera diversa, guarda che qui usano ad andare in giro da sole, ecc...ecc..ecc...GUAI a te se ne tocchi una.

Da noi mi diceva, è bene che un uomo si sposi presto, perchè così non è attratto da altre donne.

E che non ti dica del matrimonio.
Ci si sposa sconosciuti e ci si impara ad amare dopo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> come arginare un fiume in piena di cazzate come quelle che leggo?
> Fai riferimenti alla Diaspora e mi sa che neanche sai cosa è... ma va a cagarti.
> Tra l'altro non sai nemmeno che i primi a scacciare chi viveva in quella zona furono proprio i giudei: scacciarono i Peleset, ovvero i Filistei.
> 
> ...


COn te qui dentro mi sento più sicuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo sta dicendo Sienne adesso, lo ho detto io prima, la cosa più importante per qualsiasi umano è avere una identità certa, non la pancia piena.
> 
> Non eslusivamente, non esiste esclusivamente. Però in parte sì.
> Le culture non sono tutte uguali.


ma io non sto parlando di pancia piena.
Io sto parlando di una società aperta, liberale democratica, rispettosa.
Una società che li ha accettati, fatti sentire parte integrante, uguali a noi.
Se stai in un paradiso del genere come fai ad odiarlo?
Secondo me c'è qualcosa che tocca.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> come arginare un fiume in piena di cazzate come quelle che leggo?
> Fai riferimenti alla Diaspora e mi sa che neanche sai cosa è... ma va a cagarti.
> Tra l'altro non sai nemmeno che i primi a scacciare chi viveva in quella zona furono proprio i giudei: scacciarono i Peleset, ovvero i Filistei.
> 
> ...


Perchè i Palestinesi hanno cominciato a rognare che vogliono anche loro uno stato, solo dopo che fu fatto quello di Israele eh?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io non sto parlando di pancia piena.
> Io sto parlando di una società aperta, liberale democratica, rispettosa.
> Una società che li ha accettati, fatti sentire parte integrante, uguali a noi.
> Se stai in un paradiso del genere come fai ad odiarlo?
> Secondo me c'è qualcosa che tocca.


Bon immagina la controcultura che predica...
Mi raccomando non farti fregare, loro faranno di tutto per sedurti, per farti sentire parte integrante, uguale a loro, 
ossia figli di Satana...mi raccomando non farti fregare che le armi del maligno sono subdole...

E adducono a loro favore tutti i mali prodotti da questa società così detta aperta, liberale e democratica...

Un po' via come scriveva Marx contro il capitale eh?
O hitler contro la borghesia eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti capisco.Io non son cattolica ma devo sopportare l'Angelus del Papa,non son italiana e obbligo me stessa a parlare e scrivere in Italiano.Basta cazzo!!!Imparatevi il greco e non rompete le palle!Mi sento discriminata!


torniamo al politeismo? Era così bello avere degli dei che facevano le stesse cazzate che facciamo noi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon immagina la controcultura che predica...
> Mi raccomando non farti fregare, loro faranno di tutto per sedurti, per farti sentire parte integrante, uguale a loro,
> ossia figli di Satana...mi raccomando non farti fregare che le armi del maligno sono subdole...
> 
> ...


o i cattolici contro i comunisti, eh?


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La cosa buffa è che gli arabi hanno sempre commerciato con gli schiavi


Eh ma per conto di chi? te lo dico io: degli Inglesi.
Loro erano quelli che facevano materialmente il ratto di persone, ma per commissione degli inglesi.

Altra cosa buffa: i corsari saraceni che infestavano il Mediteraneo e l'Italia, lo sai da chi erano mandati?
A volte dalla Francia, a volte dall'Inghilterra. E per andare contro la Spagna, che all'epoca dominava il meridione italiano.

E noi, già allora, odiavamo i "mandati", non i mandanti.
Erano i saraceni i cattivi, per noi, come ora lo sono gli islamici.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2015)

.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io non sto parlando di pancia piena.
> *Io sto parlando di una società aperta, liberale democratica, rispettosa.
> Una società che li ha accettati, fatti sentire parte integrante, uguali a noi.
> Se stai in un paradiso del genere come fai ad odiarlo?*
> Secondo me c'è qualcosa che tocca.



Ciao

non è così. Non ti fanno sentire uguali. Non è così.
Il quotidiano è pieno di esempi, che ti fanno notare, che sei differente. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè i Palestinesi hanno cominciato a rognare che vogliono anche loro uno stato, solo dopo che fu fatto quello di Israele eh?


I palestinesi sono passati dai turchi agli inglesi agli israeliani. Il pasticcio lì è originato dal colonialismo, ancora una volta. E dal fondamentalismo religioso del Eretz Israel. Ma va, che adesso che ci penso è cominciato con Tito e la sua deportazione. E pure  il mio amato Adriano ha fallito li.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Esaltare un crocefisso è credere in una religione di morte che esalta il sangue e promuove i sensi di colpa. Bella roba.
> (Lo so che Gesù è un figo, ecc., ma qui si parla di religione, non di personalità di pace).


Gli è che anche la figura di Gesù nei secoli è stata strumentalizzata, la Chiesa ha fatto più danni che la grandine in nome di un Dio che da misericordioso è stato dipinto come colui che punisce e condanna. Sete di potere e dominazione non solo spirituale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Me la stai fornendo in un piatto d'argento eh?
> Infatti il PIL procapite di Tripoli è il doppio di AMburgo eh?
> Infatti il bacino del Mediterraneo è la zona più industrializzata, pacifica, evoluta, istruita dell'Europa no?
> Ha fatto la fortuna della Merkel!
> ...


stai facendo satira? Occhio eh, che se poi te la cerchi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è così. Non ti fanno sentire uguali. Non è così.
> Il quotidiano è pieno di esempi, che ti fanno notare, che sei differente.
> ...


OHHHHH.
Due ora ci ho messo.
Ma finalmente qualcuno l'ha scritto.
Sienne, grazie di esistere.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Eh ma per conto di chi? te lo dico io: degli Inglesi.
> Loro erano quelli che facevano materialmente il ratto di persone, ma per commissione degli inglesi.
> 
> Altra cosa buffa: i corsari saraceni che infestavano il Mediteraneo e l'Italia, lo sai da chi erano mandati?
> ...


Verissimo. Poi ho appena finito di leggere il saggio su Lepanto. Scritto molto bene, si legge di un fiato. Illuminante. Sapevo assai poco dei turchi.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cioè la semplice presenza di un crocifisso in un luogo pubblico rappresenta per te un vincolo religioso?Addirittura?


Indubitabilmente. Fosse un calendario di Eva Green non rappresenterebbe un vincolo religioso.



> E se fosse come dici tu,che il crocifisso "è uno specchietto per le allodole " allora il problema non è il crocifisso,il problema son le allodole....e in questo caso il problema non lo risolvi togliendo un crocifisso perche il tutto va ben oltre la religione


Qui ti do completamente ragione.

Ma il problema, per come la vedo io, è il seguente. Se io non credo - per niente, nessun dubbio - il crocefisso diventa simbolo di una forma di disagio mentale che consiste nel ritenere esistenti su un piano parallelo e sovrannaturale una o più creature divine, che comunicano coi mortali tramite telepatia proponendo loro, ad esempio, di immolare i primogeniti. 

In questo paese, una percentuale variabile tra il 35% e il 65% della popolazione ritiene esistenti queste creature sovrannaturali, a volte ne sente le voci ed in alcuni casi davvero estremi ascolta anche le di loro proposte d'immolazione.

Questa porzione di cittadinanza propone che il simbolo di questa diffusissima forma di disagio mentale venga diffuso nelle strutture pubbliche e istituzionali di un paese laico, spesso sollevandosi a rivolta contro qualsiasi simbolo di altra differente forma di disagio mentale o burla concordata (ad esempio, il Pastafarianesimo). Insomma, la loro è più bella.

Questa porzione di cittadinanza legittima e corrobora l'ingerenza di una nazione straniera nella politica interna di uno Stato laico, soprattutto su tematiche di enorme interesse per quanto riguarda la sfera esistenziale e filosofica individuale (aborto, eutanasia, sessualità, ecc.); forte di precedenti accordi tra questa nazione straniera e lo Stato laico in cui quasi 10 milioni di atei e agnostici risiedono e vivono, una cerchia di funzionari e addetti pubblici e privati esercita costantemente una leva politica ed economica volta a far pendere gli equilibri del Paese a vantaggio della medesima porzione di cittadinanza (e naturalmente della suddetta nazione straniera).

Dopo tanta premessa, la domanda è: non dovrebbero essere sufficienti i luoghi di culto, per i culti? Questo per dirla educatamente...ma prova un attimo a immedesimarti in quel 25%-65% della popolazione italiana secondo la quale, fondamentalmente, chi crede in una qualche forma di divinità non è dissimile da un cinquenne che attende Babbo Natale sotto l'albero...con la differenza di veder condizionata pesantemente la propria esistenza da dogmi cui non ha mai scelto di aderire. Non è piacevole, te l'assicuro. In questo senso, il crocefisso è addirittura un memo che accompagna chi subisce le suddette ingerenze anche in luoghi di fondamentale importanza come scuole e ospedali. Riesci a capire il mio punto di vista?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OHHHHH.
> Due ora ci ho messo.
> Ma finalmente qualcuno l'ha scritto.
> Sienne, grazie di esistere.



Ciao

 ... un piacere.


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> o i cattolici contro i comunisti, eh?


SI
Pensa che ho letto a casa di amici un foglio del 1949 che parlava della scomunica di chi sposava un comunista.
Ste robe fanno ridere a noi...ma a quell'epoca no eh?

Ce la prendiamo tanto con gli islamici

Ma che cosa era quel cattolicesimo eh?
Un Dio là con la sciopa che ti vede.

Tutto era adulterio, peccato...

E le nostre nonne venete?
Rossetto? Putana
Bar? Putana
Ballare? Putana
Fumare? Putana

Il confessore poi doveva scavare nella coscienza...e tutto era male, peccato...lussuria, depravazione...

Cioè per converso Marx mi dice...Conte la religione oppio dei popoli, io gli rispondo, ah te parli ben ti...falso giudeo...magari che la nostra la fusse solo che oppio...la xè anca papavero e camomilla...vin recioto e graspia...ostia


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> torniamo al politeismo? Era così bello avere degli dei che facevano le stesse cazzate che facciamo noi...


Si.Una figata.Mi regalarono un bel quadro in Grecia con le 12 divinità...Adesso lo metto in salotto e guai a chi si permette di storcere il naso


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> I palestinesi sono passati dai turchi agli inglesi agli israeliani. Il pasticcio lì è originato dal colonialismo, ancora una volta. E dal fondamentalismo religioso del Eretz Israel. Ma va, che adesso che ci penso è cominciato con Tito e la sua deportazione. E pure  il mio amato Adriano ha fallito li.


no, Adriano è arrivato per secondo...
(lo adoro pure io)


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai facendo satira? Occhio eh, che se poi te la cerchi...


Ben dai però i spara con gli sciopeti de sugaro...
Fo per finta...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> I palestinesi sono passati dai turchi agli inglesi agli israeliani. Il pasticcio lì è originato dal colonialismo, ancora una volta. E dal fondamentalismo religioso del Eretz Israel. Ma va, che adesso che ci penso è cominciato con Tito e la sua deportazione. *E pure  il mio amato Adriano ha fallito li.*


Ma dove? Nel Maccabi Haifa?


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> il Papa è in realtà un cecchino professionista?
> o ho capito male?


Ma no, la Chiesa ha le sue maestranze specializzate da millenni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si.Una figata.Mi regalarono un bel quadro in Grecia con le 12 divinità...Adesso lo metto in salotto e guai a chi si permette di storcere il naso


che bello, che poi pensavano soprattutto a mangiare bere e tr... ehm, a divertirsi.
Ogni tanto una guerricciola ma erano perlopiù assedi, qualche duello, un paio di navi andate a fondo.
Proprio dei giocherelloni.
Mai che uno abbia detto: sterminiamo tutti gli uomini.
Che poi uno ti perseguitava ma ce n'era un altro che ti aiutava, li chiamavi e venivano. Bei tempi.


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io non sto parlando di pancia piena.
> Io sto parlando di una società aperta, liberale democratica, rispettosa.
> Una società che li ha accettati, fatti sentire parte integrante, uguali a noi.
> Se stai in un paradiso del genere come fai ad odiarlo?
> Secondo me c'è qualcosa che tocca.


Forse bisognerebbe provare a crescere in una banlieu, dove vali meno di zero,  come diceva prima Fanty.
La ns società è anche esasperatamente competitiva e sicuramente imperfetta, nichilista.
Credo sia facile rigettandola cercare di riscoprire in tutti i modi la propria identità spezzata dall' immigrazione adossandole tutta la negatività e l'esasperazione di una vita che si percepisce vuota ed inutile.
Con questo non voglio assolutamente giustificare (ci mancherebbe altro) ma dare una delle possibili chiavi di lettura.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Verissimo. Poi ho appena finito di leggere il saggio su Lepanto. Scritto molto bene, si legge di un fiato. Illuminante. Sapevo assai poco dei turchi.


Fioi de can

portare gli ottomani in europa...

non se pole...non se pole...


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma dove? Nel Maccabi Haifa?


Fondando il club Elia Capitolina.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> il Papa è in realtà un cecchino professionista?
> o ho capito male?


Il papa è un gesuita.
Prima si apre gli occhi su questo meglio è.

Per tutti.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fioi de can
> 
> portare gli ottomani in europa...
> 
> non se pole...non se pole...


Leggilo. Scritto da un veneziano. Ma è imparciale. Alla fine si tifa per i turchi


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Leggilo. Scritto da un veneziano. Ma è imparciale. Alla fine si tifa per i turchi


Si lo farò...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse bisognerebbe provare a crescere in una banlieu, dove vali meno di zero, come diceva prima Fanty.
> La ns società è anche esasperatamente competitiva e sicuramente imperfetta, nichilista.
> Credo sia facile rigettandola cercare di riscoprire in tutti i modi la propria identità spezzata dall' immigrazione adossandole tutta la negatività e l'esasperazione di una vita che si percepisce vuota ed inutile.
> Con questo non voglio assolutamente giustificare (ci mancherebbe altro) ma dare una delle possibili chiavi di lettura.


Io mi ricordo un film interpretato da Manfredi sugli italiani emigrati in svizzera che ti dava un po' l'idea di come ci si sente ad essere il parìa della situazione... anche lì non eravamo integratissimissimi. Pure in Belgio.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Verissimo. Poi ho appena finito di leggere il saggio su Lepanto. Scritto molto bene, si legge di un fiato. Illuminante. Sapevo assai poco dei turchi.


Premessa: Contedestafavainfluenzata, vedi cosa accade quando si dialoga con persone intelligenti? O anche, sempllicemente, normali?

Io pure ne sapevo nulla fino a poco tempo fa, quando mi sono perso in uno vei miei viaggi internettiani e mi sono documentato.
Io non dico che gli ebrei sono cattivi ed i palestinesi/islamici/etc i buoni, ma neanche il contrario.
Purtroppo (come però è normale) la storia viene scritta da chi vince, e cambia da paese in Paese.. a seconda di quello che vogliono che impariamo.
Poi, per errore, magari scopri che ad esempio Garibaldi non era l'eroe che ci hanno detto a scuola e che magari era un pupazzetto pure lui.
Non sappiamo cosa insegnano a quella gente, cosa li condizioni etc.
A malapena, e raramente, ci accorgiamo dei condizionamenti nostri...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Rispondo solo a queste due cazzate eclatanti:
> 
> 
> ne sei sicuro? Prova ad ampliare l'angolo di orientamento dei tuoi paraocchi e magari scoprirai che il Mediterraneo intero ha avuto benefici dalla cultura araba. L'Italia forse più di tutti.


Mi tocca quotarti alla grande cazzo ! Fenici, sumeri, egizi,ittiti ... Ma la Storia  ?  non si conosce mi sembra


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma nel suo caso culo e testa non sono la stessa cosa...?


a giudicare il livello di purulenza.. sì!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse bisognerebbe provare a crescere in una banlieu, dove vali meno di zero,  come diceva prima Fanty.
> La ns società è anche esasperatamente competitiva e sicuramente imperfetta, nichilista.
> Credo sia facile rigettandola cercare di riscoprire in tutti i modi la propria identità spezzata dall' immigrazione adossandole tutta la negatività e l'esasperazione di una vita che si percepisce vuota ed inutile.
> Con questo non voglio assolutamente giustificare (ci mancherebbe altro) ma dare una delle possibili chiavi di lettura.


Cumolo di idiozie buoniste,e'ora di piantarla,e rimandarli a casa.In Francia sono piu'loro,dei francesi.
Poi signor frate,prova a girare con una catenina al collo per Tunisi,e vedi come sono buoni loro.........


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Premessa: Contedestafavainfluenzata, vedi cosa accade quando si dialoga con persone intelligenti? O anche, sempllicemente, normali?
> 
> Io pure ne sapevo nulla fino a poco tempo fa, quando mi sono perso in uno vei miei viaggi internettiani e mi sono documentato.
> Io non dico che gli ebrei sono cattivi ed i palestinesi/islamici/etc i buoni, ma neanche il contrario.
> ...


un ladro di cavalli. Infatti gli avevano tagliato un orecchio come riconoscimento e lui apposta si fece crescere i capelli. Poi sicuramente era uno a cui piaceva il rischio, ma era una testolina.
Tu non puoi saperlo ma io e lui EBBIMO una liason.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Approffito della discussione, che è veramente interessante, per chiedere se qualcuno ha letto o sentito della tesi di uno storico sul nuovo medioevo in cui stiamo scivolando. Lessi qualcosa su un giornale nei primi anni novanta e veramente in tante cose ha azzeccato (purtroppo) altro che Wanna Marchi...


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti capisco.Io non son cattolica ma devo sopportare l'Angelus del Papa,non son italiana e obbligo me stessa a parlare e scrivere in Italiano.Basta cazzo!!!Imparatevi il greco e non rompete le palle!Mi sento discriminata!


Beh, ma tu hai patria dove sentirti a casa. Puoi pure tornarci, anche se qui ovviamente sei squisita ospite. Il mio Paese, invece, è proprio questo.

Rispondo a te perchè non capisco se il Presidente sia in malafede o incasini semplicemente i piani di discussione.

Non puoi mettere assieme le conseguenze di nascere di un un contesto politico ed economico (che sono anch'esse vergognosamente viziate, sia chiaro), quali il dover adottare una moneta anzichè un'altra, o il soffrire la mancanza di piste di sci sul territorio nazionale della tua terra natia con il problema di essere boicottato sul piano di scelte esistenziali delicatissime.

Guarda l'Irlanda, paese cattolicissimo in cui la vita di una donna vale sicuramente meno rispetto al dogma della sacralità della vita. Non è che le donne irlandesi non abortiscano, è che devono andare a farlo in UK. E non solo perchè difficilmente troverebbero qualcuno disposto ad operarle in patria, ma anche perchè il solo farne richiesta per vie ufficiali costituirebbe una discriminazione profondissima.

Sai che in alcuni paesi degli Stati Uniti un ateo non può nemmeno candidarsi alle cariche pubbliche? Dico, nemmeno candidarsi! Se fosse semplicemente non gradito, probabilmente nessuno lo voterebbe e morta lì. Invece non può nemmeno candidarsi, perchè *è un diverso*!

Capisci dove voglio arrivare?


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti alla grande cazzo ! Fenici, sumeri, egizi,ittiti ... Ma la Storia  ?  non si conosce mi sembra


Anche dai greci, dai normanni, dai goti e dai vandali se è per questo.
Please non strumentalizzate la storia, la discussione diventa infinita.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti alla grande cazzo ! Fenici, sumeri, egizi,ittiti ... Ma la Storia  ?  non si conosce mi sembra


nooo.. non sono nessuno! 
Mica sono loro, o i Babilonesi, che costruivano città ed altre cose immense quando noi accendevamo ancora il fuoco con le pietre...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Capisci dove voglio arrivare?


Io no. Approfondisci, se vuoi, per favore.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche dai greci, dai normanni, dai goti e dai vandali se è per questo.
> Please non strumentalizzate la storia, la discussione diventa infinita.


loro sono arivati dopo. Un bel po' dopo.
Ciao ni'.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche dai greci, dai normanni, dai goti e dai vandali se è per questo.
> Please non strumentalizzate la storia, la discussione diventa infinita.


Senza la storia non si capisce niente. E poi si finisce per dire "ma quanto sono cattivi ma perché se noi siamo tanto bravi". Infatti per manipolare meglio le masse si sa che le discipline umanistiche sono le prime a cadere sotto le forbici. Lo fanno nelle dittature da sempre. Ma anche qualche democrazia non scherza


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io no. Approfondisci, se vuoi, per favore.


No, con te no. Mi spiace, sei l'unico del forum e in quasi due anni di permanenza con cui non riesco a discutere. Non riesco a capire se sei in qualche modo schierato, ma è successo più di una volta che indirizzassi la tua retorica a invalidare la mia posizione a prescindere dai contenuti. Anzi, a volte hai contrapposto informazioni fasulle alle mie (e pure non ho pretesa di infallibilità), e mi riferisco al thread sul non avere figli, soprattutto. O come sopra, hai deviato e decontestualizzato il discorso utilizzando come sponda ipotetiche posizioni comuni a quelle di Eratò. Mi spiace, ma il tuo modo di fare mi sembra scorretto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, con te no. Mi spiace, sei l'unico del forum e in quasi due anni di permanenza con cui non riesco a discutere. Non riesco a capire se sei in qualche modo schierato, ma è successo più di una volta che indirizzassi la tua retorica a invalidare la mia posizione a prescindere dai contenuti. Anzi, a volte hai contrapposto informazioni fasulle alle mie (e pure non ho pretesa di infallibilità), e mi riferisco al thread sul non avere figli, soprattutto. O come sopra, hai deviato e decontestualizzato il discorso utilizzando come sponda ipotetiche posizioni comuni a quelle di Eratò. Mi spiace, ma il tuo modo di fare mi sembra scorretto.


:mili:


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Senza la storia non si capisce niente. E poi si finisce per dire "ma quanto sono cattivi ma perché se noi siamo tanto bravi". Infatti per manipolare meglio le masse si sa che le discipline umanistiche sono le prime a cadere sotto le forbici. Lo fanno nelle dittature da sempre. Ma anche qualche democrazia non scherza


forse tu in quanto spagnola (sei spagnola, no?) apprezzerai più di me "omaggio alla Catalogna" di Orwell.
Lo scrivo in riferimento alla democrazia.


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> loro sono arivati dopo. Un bel po' dopo.
> Ciao ni'.


Arrivare primi non significa niente.
La civiltà megalitica con questo concetto dovrebbe essere allora la più importante...
Lo ho citato altre volte, se potete leggetevi "Armi acciaio e malattie" di Jared Diamond. (Premio Pulitzer)
Spiega molte cosette interessanti sulla nascita delle civiltà e sul perchè della loro affermazione.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> forse tu in quanto spagnola (sei spagnola, no?) apprezzerai più di me "omaggio alla Catalogna" di Orwell.
> Lo scrivo in riferimento alla democrazia.


Mi vergogno a dire che non l'ho letto anche se lo conosco.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

che gli arabi abbiano diffuso a suo tempo cultura a iosa è vero, ma è altrettanto vero che da alcuni anni esistano alcune organizzazioni a stampo paramilitare collegate o meno tra loro e volte a seminare morte in pratica ovunque
e comunque gli stessi arabi si auto-opprimono, mica tutti sono d'accordo a sottostare a queste dittature religiose che imperversano qua e là
cioè, in alcuni stati hanno vietato il film su mosè, ma vi pare?:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Arrivare primi non significa niente.
> La civiltà megalitica con questo concetto dovrebbe essere allora la più importante...
> Lo ho citato altre volte, se potete leggetevi "Armi acciaio e malattie" di Jared Diamond. (Premio Pulitzer)
> Spiega molte cosette interessanti sulla nascita delle civiltà e sul perchè della loro affermazione.


se arrivare primi non significa niente allora perchè appellarsi alla Diaspora (bravissimi a trovare termini azzeccati e ad usarli per ricatti piagnucolanti) ed alla Terra Promessa?
Poi ne hanno tanti altri di "fil rouge" astutamente congeniati per sembrare sempre vittime.
Magari se lo chiedono pure tutti gli abitanti di quella zona (ebrei e palestinesi, intendo) che hanno avuto morti tra parenti, nonni, bisnonni etc che ci hanno lasciato le penne. E che siccome non sono rincoglioniti come noi che ci facciamo fare di tutto e da tuti gli Stati, s'incazzano e prendono le armi.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che bello, che poi pensavano soprattutto a mangiare bere e tr... ehm, a divertirsi.
> Ogni tanto una guerricciola ma erano perlopiù assedi, qualche duello, un paio di navi andate a fondo.
> Proprio dei giocherelloni.
> Mai che uno abbia detto: sterminiamo tutti gli uomini.
> Che poi uno ti perseguitava ma ce n'era un altro che ti aiutava, li chiamavi e venivano. Bei tempi.


Ma erano divinità per bene quelle che ti credi?Ogni tanto Zeus tuonava poi Atina gli dava qualche saggio consiglio e tornava in sè.Ma il grosso lo faceva Afrodite che sapeva tranquilizzarlo per bene....Poseidone era gelosetto a vedere tutto quella bellezza attorno a Zeus e faceva qualche complotto con Marte.Era (che era minerva?) s'intossicava e che te lo dico a fare!Poi alla fine mandavano tutti a fanculo il fato e s'oganizzavano il festino da Dioniso....Quella era vita!


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mi vergogno a dire che non l'ho letto anche se lo conosco.


maddai, addirittura vergognarti! 
Beh comunque se ti capita leggilo.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> che gli arabi abbiano diffuso a suo tempo cultura a iosa è vero, ma è altrettanto vero che da alcuni anni esistano alcune organizzazioni a stampo paramilitare collegate o meno tra loro e volte a seminare morte in pratica ovunque
> e comunque gli stessi arabi si auto-opprimono, mica tutti sono d'accordo a sottostare a queste dittature religiose che imperversano qua e là
> cioè, in alcuni stati hanno vietato il film su mosè, ma vi pare?:singleeye:


Pantera perdi tempo.......questi dementi,stanno giustificando,i terroristi.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sulla vicenda crociffisso ho paura che stiamo facendo come gli ultimi scrittori romani nel Tardo Impero: " contemplazione della tradizione come oggetto culturale immanente" (cit). Di fonte alla decadenza guardavano al passato tentando di tornare ai principi  che erano stati le basi "vincenti" per secoli.  Ecco così siamo messi.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se arrivare primi non significa niente allora perchè appellarsi alla Diaspora (bravissimi a trovare termini azzeccati e ad usarli per ricatti piagnucolanti) ed alla Terra Promessa?
> Poi ne hanno tanti altri di "fil rouge" astutamente congeniati per sembrare sempre vittime.
> Magari se lo chiedono pure tutti gli abitanti di quella zona (ebrei e palestinesi, intendo) che hanno avuto morti tra parenti, nonni, bisnonni etc che ci hanno lasciato le penne. E che siccome non sono rincoglioniti come noi che ci facciamo fare di tutto e da tuti gli Stati, s'incazzano e prendono le armi.


mi sembra che di morti ne abbiamo avuti una marea pure noi, dai, che dici?


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pantera perdi tempo.......questi dementi,stanno giustificando,i terroristi.


Dio mio perdonalo perché non sa quello che dice


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sulla vicenda crociffisso ho paura che stiamo facendo come gli ultimi scrittori romani nel Tardo Impero: " contemplazione della tradizione come oggetto culturale immanente" (cit). Di fonte alla decadenza guardavano al passato tentando di tornare ai principi  che erano stati le basi "vincenti" per secoli.  Ecco così siamo messi.



e invece sulle vignette come siamo messi?
no perchè a Parigi della gente è morta per quello:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pantera perdi tempo.......questi dementi,stanno giustificando,i terroristi.


non, capisci, un, cazzo.
Mi, sembra, chiaro.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sulla vicenda crociffisso ho paura che stiamo facendo come gli ultimi scrittori romani nel Tardo Impero: " contemplazione della tradizione come oggetto culturale immanente" (cit). Di fonte alla decadenza guardavano al passato tentando di tornare ai principi  che erano stati le basi "vincenti" per secoli.  Ecco così siamo messi.


Tipo la fede nunziale al dito, no? Ce l'hai/avevi?


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e invece sulle vignette come siamo messi?
> no perchè a Parigi della gente è morta per quello:singleeye:


E tu approffittando della loro morte per sparare razzismo fai il loro gioco


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non, capisci, un, cazzo.
> Mi, sembra, chiaro.


Dai compagno,passi lunghi e ben distesi


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche dai greci, dai normanni, dai goti e dai vandali se è per questo.
> Please non strumentalizzate la storia, la discussione diventa infinita.


 Che sono arrivati dopo appunto ... l'origine della storia intendo, i sumeri 4000 a.c per dire, la valle Mesopotamica, il  luogo dove sono sorte le prime civiltà veramente organizzate.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sulla vicenda crociffisso ho paura che stiamo facendo come gli ultimi scrittori romani nel Tardo Impero: " contemplazione della tradizione come oggetto culturale immanente" (cit). Di fonte alla decadenza guardavano al passato tentando di tornare ai principi  che erano stati le basi "vincenti" per secoli.  Ecco così siamo messi.


Questo accade quando qualsiasi alternativa, futura o presente (o anche semplicemente cercare di capire come funzionano le cose altrove) fa troppa paura per essere considerata reale. Anche quando riguarda la semplice libertà altrui.

Sempre quando lavoravo in quella ditta che mi commissionò i festoni natalizi senza riferimenti al Natale, ebbi per un periodo un vicino di scrivania (ingegnere, eh!) che sembrava sinceramente convinto che l'omosessualità avrebbe inesorabilmente portato all'estinzione del genere umano. Ora, visto che non credo possibile conseguire una laurea in ingegneria (e senza grande difficoltà) e credere a una fregnaccia simile, io propenderei per una meccanica difensiva inconscia.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> nooo.. non sono nessuno!
> Mica sono loro, o i Babilonesi, che costruivano città ed altre cose immense quando noi accendevamo ancora il fuoco con le pietre...


E la divisione delle leggi in codici, la matematica, l'alfabeto... Mi fermo qui


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Tipo la fede nunziale al dito, no? Ce l'hai/avevi?


Mai voluto sposarmi. Venti anni di convivenza. Mai l'avrei portata. Con me sbagli soggetto, non sono pariolina nè radical chic nè zoccola. Solo uno spirito libero e abituata ad avere opinioni mie


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra che di morti ne abbiamo avuti una marea pure noi, dai, che dici?


mannaggialepantere... FREEEEE! Sveglia! 
certo che ne abbiamo avuti pure noi e, se ti riferisci a quelli che sono andati a fare le Crociate... beh... in guerra si muore.
Loro erano solo pupazzetti, poveracci. Ed ignoranti, sennò i pretazzi non li avrebbero abbindolati.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non, capisci, un, cazzo.
> Mi, sembra, chiaro.


Le virgole non sono casuali immagino


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Pausa sigaretta per tutti?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pausa sigaretta per tutti?


Io prendo un  caffè che non fumo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mai voluto sposarmi. Venti anni di convivenza. Mai l'avrei portata. Con me sbagli soggetto, non sono pariolina nè radical chic nè zoccola. Solo uno spirito libero e abituata ad avere opinioni mie


Non ho nulla contro le zoccole (anzi) e non so cosa sia una pariolina. Pure io tendo ad sentirmi spirito libero e tendo ad avere opinioni mie. La parola "contemplazione" riferita al crocifisso riguarda i cattolici, in particolare quelli praticanti. Altra cosa è riconoscere quello che c'è dietro al simbolo, senza bisogno di guardarlo, contemplarlo e praticargli salamelecchi.


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se arrivare primi non significa niente allora perchè appellarsi alla Diaspora (bravissimi a trovare termini azzeccati e ad usarli per ricatti piagnucolanti) ed alla Terra Promessa?
> Poi ne hanno tanti altri di "fil rouge" astutamente congeniati per sembrare sempre vittime.
> Magari se lo chiedono pure tutti gli abitanti di quella zona (ebrei e palestinesi, intendo) che hanno avuto morti tra parenti, nonni, bisnonni etc che ci hanno lasciato le penne. E che siccome non sono rincoglioniti come noi che ci facciamo fare di tutto e da tuti gli Stati, s'incazzano e prendono le armi.


Secondo me sei sul piano inclinato pericolosissimo della scelta semplificativa di vedere solo alcune cose.
Questo non credo che ti avvicini alla verità o alla maggiore comprensione.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Io*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io prendo un  caffè che non fumo


Io un succo di frutto all'albicocca o un the freddo al limone grazie.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pausa sigaretta per tutti?


Non prendo bene che si insinui che tollero o giustifico il terrorismo. Ho conoscenti morti di terrorismo, io. Tento di usare il cervello, io.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non prendo bene che si insinui che tollero o giustifico il terrorismo. Ho conoscenti morti di terrorismo, io. Tento di usare il cervello, io.


Eh? Che c'entra con la sigaretta?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pausa sigaretta per tutti?



Ciao

ci sto ... con un buon caffè 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, ma tu hai patria dove sentirti a casa. Puoi pure tornarci, anche se qui ovviamente sei squisita ospite. Il mio Paese, invece, è proprio questo.
> 
> Rispondo a te perchè non capisco se il Presidente sia in malafede o incasini semplicemente i piani di discussione.
> 
> ...


Io ti ho capito ma quello che non ha capito sei tu.Quello che ti sto dicendo è  che il problema non è  la religione e il crocifisso, il corano o il Buddha. ..il problema è  nella testa degli individui che ragionano solo in base al loro credo religioso arrivando addirittura al delirio.Il problema è  anche la perdita della capacità critica e la propaganda degli Stati che spesso si basano proprio sul credo religioso per produrre individui fanatici e integralisti....Ed è  là  che s'iserisce l'educazione scolastica e l'insegnamento da parte della famiglia.Del resto nel mio post in risposya a President,scherzavo ovviamente...ma un po' di orgoglio nazionale italiano l'ho svegliato.Grazie del ospitalità


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non ho nulla contro le zoccole (anzi) e non so cosa sia una pariolina. Pure io tendo ad sentirmi spirito libero e tendo ad avere opinioni mie. La parola "contemplazione" riferita al crocifisso riguarda i cattolici, in particolare quelli praticanti. Altra cosa è riconoscere quello che c'è dietro al simbolo, senza bisogno di guardarlo, contemplarlo e praticargli salamelecchi.


Fai finta di non capire? Attaccarsi al simbolo e alla tradizione in questo modo e ridurre l'identità di una civiltà a quello è il finale.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai compagno,passi lunghi e ben distesi


è, tipico, dei, coglioni, confondere, chi, la, pensa, diversamente, da, lui, per, un, compagno.
Non, hai, bisogno, di, darmi, altre, conferme, circa, il, cosa, sei.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io un succo di frutto all'albicocca o un the freddo al limone grazie.


Allora rilancio con un succo di frutta alla pera


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh? Che c'entra con la sigaretta?


Mi sono infuriata con due utenti in due minuti... se fumassi sarebbe il momento della pausa sigaretta[emoji126] [emoji126]


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E tu approffittando della loro morte per sparare razzismo fai il loro gioco



osti meno male che sono io a sparare:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le virgole non sono casuali immagino


io imparo dal mio interlocutore!


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me sei sul piano inclinato pericolosissimo della scelta semplificativa di vedere solo alcune cose.
> Questo non credo che ti avvicini alla verità o alla maggiore comprensione.


il vero pericolosissimo piano inclinato è la limitatezza della capacità di comunicazione, mia per primo.
E questo vale pure per l'argomento della discussione.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pantera perdi tempo.......questi dementi,stanno giustificando,i terroristi.


non sono dementi, hanno perso di vista il nocciolo della questione: morire per delle vignette satiriche è allucinante, per noi europei

...si può dire noi europei o è troppo razzista?


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> osti meno male che sono io a sparare:singleeye:



Se i Crociati avessero finito il lavoro..........ora sarebbe una pacchia!!!!!!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mannaggialepantere... FREEEEE! Sveglia!
> certo che ne abbiamo avuti pure noi e, se ti riferisci a quelli che sono andati a fare le Crociate... beh... in guerra si muore.
> Loro erano solo pupazzetti, poveracci. Ed ignoranti, sennò i pretazzi non li avrebbero abbindolati.


mi riferivo a un po' tutte le guerre nelle quali abbiamo largamente partecipato un po' con e contro tutti


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Se i Crociati avessero finito il lavoro..........ora sarebbe una pacchia!!!!!!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:



osti ma a te salvini ti fa il solletico


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non sono dementi, hanno perso di vista il nocciolo della questione: morire per delle vignette satiriche è allucinante, per noi europei
> 
> ...si può dire noi europei o è troppo razzista?


Puoi abbindolare i tuoi discorsi con tutte le faccette divertite che vuoi. Sono raccappricianti lo stesso. Io sono europea e orgogliosa di esserlo e che le mie radici siano multipli. Anch'io sono Charlie. Qua si tentava di capire che cazzo si potrebbe fare perchè non succeda più. Tu e il tuo amichetto dite le Crociate. Ditelo chiaro e tondo e meno faccette e meno sarcasmi


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mi sono infuriata con due utenti in due minuti... se fumassi sarebbe il momento della pausa sigaretta[emoji126] [emoji126]


Ah, ecco. Temevo ritenessi che ti avessi dato della terrorista....


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ah, ecco. Temevo ritenessi che ti avessi dato della terrorista....


Tu no... sono rinco ma a tanto non arrivo


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi riferivo a un po' tutte le guerre nelle quali abbiamo largamente partecipato un po' con e contro tutti


tutte le guerre hanno in comune una sola cosa: tanta povera gente morta per colpa di pochi stronzi ambiziosi.
E ambiziosi per loro interessi personali. Poi bisogna anche cercare quel è stato il vero motivo di una guerra...

Oggi le guerre non si combattono più come prima, apertamente (almeno in Europa), ma in modo più subdoli.
E chi muore? Sempre noi povera gente, e sempre per colpa di pochi stronzi.

Guardati il film "Starship troopers", che sotto l'apparente filmetto da due soldi dice molte cose.
inutile che lo consigli al Contedestafava oppure a quell'idiotazzo di Lothar, semialfabetizzato che vuol fare la voce grossa.
Tanto non capirebbero un cazzo comunque.


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Puoi abbindolare i tuoi discorsi con tutte le faccette divertite che vuoi. Sono raccappricianti lo stesso. Io sono europea e orgogliosa di esserlo e che le mie radici siano multipli. Anch'io sono Charlie. Qua si tentava di capire che cazzo si potrebbe fare perchè non succeda più. Tu e il tuo amichetto dite le Crociate. Ditelo chiaro e tondo e meno faccette e meno sarcasmi



io scherzo col mio "amichetto" perchè mi è simpatico, fattene una ragione
al di là di questo che ti infastidisce così tanto, ho scritto in precedenza post seri e non razzisti, se non hai voglia di leggere non sparare cazzate a caso
oppure continua in solitaria, come vuoi


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tutte le guerre hanno in comune una sola cosa: tanta povera gente morta per colpa di pochi stronzi ambiziosi.
> E ambiziosi per loro interessi personali. *Poi bisogna anche cercare quel è stato il vero motivo di una guerra..*.
> 
> Oggi le guerre non si combattono più come prima, apertamente (almeno in Europa), ma in modo più subdoli.
> ...



i soldi et similia, che altro?

vorrei solo che non sfuggisse il punto di quanto è assurdo un attacco paramilitare a dei vignettisti...


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Se i Crociati avessero finito il lavoro..........ora sarebbe una pacchia!!!!!!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


pensa che bello se ci fosse ancora l'inquisizione!
Ti ci vedo bene impalato ben benino, infilzato dal buco del culo!
Eh sì, perchè la moda di impalare è nata proprio dai Crociati e non dai temibili islamici, povero il mio mentecatto coglionazzo!


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> i soldi et similia, che altro?
> 
> vorrei solo che non sfuggisse il punto di quanto è assurdo un attacco paramilitare a dei vignettisti...


e questo chi può negarlo? E chi lo nega?
Solo che il lasciare la carta di identità (che porterà all'identificazione ed arresto) nell'auto usata per il bliz mi sembra un po' troppo casuale...
Mi dispiace per i vignettisti, ovvio, ma vorrei sapere chi davvero li ha uccisi, questo sì. I mandanti, intendo, per questo ho tirato su la manfrina dei pirati saraceni.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

la satira, mette in ridicolo ... e dietro c'è sempre del moralismo ... 
Non è per nulla innocuo ... se tocca "disagi" profondi ... 


sienne


----------



## free (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e questo chi può negarlo? E chi lo nega?
> Solo che il lasciare la carta di identità (che porterà all'identificazione ed arresto) nell'auto usata per il bliz mi sembra un po' troppo casuale...
> Mi dispiace per i vignettisti, ovvio, ma vorrei sapere chi davvero li ha uccisi, questo sì. I mandanti, intendo, per questo ho tirato su la manfrina dei pirati saraceni.


http://www.lastampa.it/2014/08/21/e...e-miliardi-UfDueKARAxYnPOuEhOTfoM/pagina.html

per il caso particolare dei vignettisti, credo che fossero già da un po' sulla lista nera (non mi ricordo come si chiama: quella per cui qualsiasi islamico può uccidere i nominati), comunque indubbiamente rimane il fatto che qualcuno li ha addestrati e armati fino ai denti


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari fosse così facile. Per me il discorso è molto molto più ampio, e sicuramente la famiglia vi svolge un ruolo fondamentale, ma non è l'unico motivo.


ok, ce ne sono anche altri. sicuramente la famiglia è uno dei fattori più importanti.
mi pare ovvio che il problema dell'integrazione è che non può mai essere unilaterale.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> tutte le guerre hanno in comune una sola cosa: tanta povera gente morta per colpa di pochi stronzi ambiziosi.
> E ambiziosi per loro interessi personali. Poi bisogna anche cercare quel è stato il vero motivo di una guerra...
> 
> _Oggi le guerre non si combattono più come prima, apertamente (almeno in Europa), ma in modo più subdoli._
> ...


Concordo.Se ne stanno combattendo tante sottobanco e la guerra fredda non è  mai finita....Ci illudiamo da anni di vivere in uno stato di pace apparente.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, ce ne sono anche altri. sicuramente la famiglia è uno dei fattori più importanti.
> mi pare ovvio che il problema dell'integrazione è che non può mai essere unilaterale.



Ciao

l'incontro non c'è neanche tra culture europee. Passi sopra su tante cose,
ma te lo fanno notare di continuo. Anche nella stessa famiglia, se si è di culture differenti. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Non erano prottetti? C'era da settimane un'allarme sicurezza. La loro sede, già aggredita in passato. Non ho letto tutto, non so se avessero scolta. Se non l'avevano, che si nasconde dietro? Non è da pensare male?


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbi pazienza Dalida, però:
> se io sto bene in un posto, se mi sento accettato, se mi sento di far parte di una nazione, se la società in cui vivo rispecchia i miei ideali almeno in parte, la famiglia può dirmi pure che gli asini volano, ma non può negarmi quello che vedo e che sento.
> E comunque è solo spostare l'obbiettivo: come mai la famiglia che è venuta qui *per riuscire a sopravvivere *vuole la distruzione di questo mondo occidentale, democratico, rispettoso?
> Allora sono tutti matti, pazzi, bacati in testa senza speranza.
> ...


non credo che partano tutti sparati per venire a distruggere la società (che poi non sto descrivendo come il paese delle meraviglie), ma è evidente che se arrivi in un posto perché ritieni di stare meglio economicamente ma ti limiti a quello e non adotti anche altri aspetti di quella cultura non cambia niente.
è pure per ciò, secondo me, che i ragazzi sono più integralisti. sono in cerca di identità e coerenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mai voluto sposarmi. Venti anni di convivenza. Mai l'avrei portata. Con me sbagli soggetto, non sono pariolina nè radical chic *nè zoccola*. Solo uno spirito libero e abituata ad avere opinioni mie


Peccato.


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'incontro non c'è neanche tra culture europee. Passi sopra su tante cose,
> ma te lo fanno notare di continuo. Anche nella stessa famiglia, se si è di culture differenti.
> ...


ciao sienne. non ho molte esperienze di prima mano in quel senso, quelle poche che ho confermano ciò che dici.


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la famiglia che viene qua non viene qua per non essere più musulmana. Porca puttana. Vogliono stare bene economicamente, ma le loro tradizioni e la loro cultura se le portano dietro intatte o quasi. Se uno era un cazzo di esaltato lì lo sarà pure qui. Non è che cambia cultura. E la seconda generazione rischia d'essere pure, per assurdo, più esalta della prima, come accade nelle banlieu.


ecco.
perfetto.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Peccato.


Posso sempre cambiare idea... flap flap... per una bella manciata di buone ragioni... (il gergo è quello lo so... )


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è così. Non ti fanno sentire uguali. Non è così.
> Il quotidiano è pieno di esempi, che ti fanno notare, che sei differente.
> ...


Ma ridurre tutto al fatto che questa società non li ha "accettati" è assurdo. Non è così. E' uno dei motivi sicuramente, in certi casi, l'ho scritto anche prima, ma NON E' CHE ADESSO E' TUTTA COLPA NOSTRA, eh? Eh no.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito ma quello che non ha capito sei tu.Quello che ti sto dicendo è  che il problema non è  la religione e il crocifisso, il corano o il Buddha. ..il problema è  nella testa degli individui che ragionano solo in base al loro credo religioso arrivando addirittura al delirio.Il problema è  anche la perdita della capacità critica e la propaganda degli Stati che spesso si basano proprio sul credo religioso per produrre individui fanatici e integralisti....Ed è  là  che s'iserisce l'educazione scolastica e l'insegnamento da parte della famiglia.Del resto nel mio post in risposya a President,scherzavo ovviamente...ma un po' di orgoglio nazionale italiano l'ho svegliato.Grazie del ospitalità


Quello che credo io è che le religioni di Stato conducano *inevitabilmente *a tal delirio! Ed il protocollo attivo in questo paese non potrebbe fare eccezione, per questo sono così drastico a riguardo!

E guarda che io te la invidio, un'altra terra natìa! Come dicevo sopra, non ci vedo particolarmente distanti dall'Iran in questo momento storico! Mio nonno mi parlava spesso della Patria, ma io di quest'Italia mi vergogno. Non sai quanto vorrei avere una casa di riserva adesso!! Mi sa che l'ospitalità sarò io a chiedertela, se continua così..... 

E riguardo President, tranquilla, sono io che sono scettico nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, ce ne sono anche altri. sicuramente la famiglia è uno dei fattori più importanti.
> mi pare ovvio che il problema dell'integrazione è che non può mai essere unilaterale.


Ci sono cinesi a Roma (li rimasi basita) che hanno negozi avviati da anni ma di Italiano non sanno neanche dire "voglio un bicchiere d'acqua"....dell'integrazione non gli frega nulla.Non la vogliono.Conoscevo una Peruviana che è  stata aiutata e ospitata da una famiglia italiana : sparlava del Europa e della decadenza dei suoi valori.Se disprezzi il paese dove vivi,se non ci vedi niente di positivo perché  chiuso mentalmente non riuscirai mai ad integrarti....


----------



## Dalida (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OHHHHH.
> Due ora ci ho messo.
> Ma finalmente qualcuno l'ha scritto.
> Sienne, grazie di esistere.


sbri, ma quello che dice sienne  chiaro, è giusto e quello che vuoi.
ripeto però: è una cosa unilaterale? cioè, sei uguale a me, peace&love? e allora vale anche il contrario.
in italia il razzismo c'è, la xenofobia, come no, ma non è ovviamente solo quella la causa, e una causa endogena non può non essere presa in considerazione.
proprio non ha senso pensarlo.


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2014/08/21/e...e-miliardi-UfDueKARAxYnPOuEhOTfoM/pagina.html
> 
> per il caso particolare dei vignettisti, credo che fossero già da un po' sulla lista nera (non mi ricordo come si chiama: quella per cui qualsiasi islamico può uccidere i nominati), comunque indubbiamente rimane il fatto che qualcuno li ha addestrati e armati fino ai denti


ho letto e mi appello al 5 emendamento, perchè qualsiasi cosa io scriva verrebbe presa per gombloddista!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Posso sempre cambiare idea... flap flap... per una bella manciata di buone ragioni... (il gergo è quello lo so... )


Tipo?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ridurre tutto al fatto che questa società non li ha "accettati" è assurdo. Non è così. E' uno dei motivi sicuramente, in certi casi, l'ho scritto anche prima, ma NON E' CHE ADESSO E' TUTTA COLPA NOSTRA, eh? Eh no.



Non sto dicendo questo. Sto dicendo, che l'assenza di una identità, non l'acquisti con l'integrazione. Perché l'integrazione non esiste su questo piano. È una bufala. Si deve creare una identità che sta sopra le parti. E nessuno ti aiuta in ciò. Non ci sono esempi, non ci sono letture ... non c'è un cazzo a riguardo.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo?


Non ho pensato ancora a quante rose ti chiederei... flap flap... forse in considerazione della conoscenza virtuale ti farei un low budget, ma non dirlo in giro eh che poi chiedono tutti lo sconto...


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non erano prottetti? C'era da settimane un'allarme sicurezza. La loro sede, già aggredita in passato. Non ho letto tutto, non so se avessero scolta. Se non l'avevano, che si nasconde dietro? Non è da pensare male?


sei gombloddista pure tu!  
Che strano che il Qatar abbia interessi con gli USA...
Gli USA, quelli che hanno fatto un gran putiferio ma che poi hanno trovato le armi chimiche di Saddam


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> sei gombloddista pure tu!
> Che strano che il Qatar abbia interessi con gli USA...
> Gli USA, quelli che hanno fatto un gran putiferio ma che poi hanno trovato le armi chimiche di Saddam


Sto diventando gomblottista pure io..  i tempismi mi mandano fuori di testa poi.. e questi che sembravano militari e poi lasciano la carta con la fotina... ci provocano aoh[emoji2]


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sto diventando gomblottista pure io..  i tempismi mi mandano fuori di testa poi.. e questi che sembravano militari e poi lasciano la carta con la fotina... ci provocano aoh[emoji2]


Mi sento come Mel Gibson in quel film... come si chiamava?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo questo. Sto dicendo, che l'assenza di una identità, non l'acquisti con l'integrazione. Perché l'integrazione non esiste su questo piano. È una bufala. Si deve creare una identità che sta sopra le parti. E nessuno ti aiuta in ciò. Non ci sono esempi, non ci sono letture ... non c'è un cazzo a riguardo.


Sienne il punto è che non viviamo in un'utopia. Un utopista potrebbe pensare che la colpa sia da addossare alla società, la nostra società dico, che non è perfetta al punto di non accogliere l'immigrazione integrandola senza scossoni. Ovvio che non è così, ed è pure ovvio che non la pensassi a quella maniera. Problemi d'integrazione ci sono e ci saranno sempre. Quello che accade è che chi gioca sopra le parti non lo fa per l'interesse di tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non ho pensato ancora a quante rose ti chiederei... flap flap... forse in considerazione della conoscenza virtuale ti farei un low budget, ma non dirlo in giro eh che poi chiedono tutti lo sconto...


Non vado a pagamento. Cioè pagando.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non vado a pagamento. Cioè pagando.


Ah parlavamo non di troie ma di porche [emoji12]


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ah parlavamo non di troie ma di porche [emoji12]


Certo.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo.


Allora ritiro tutto e qualcuno ha hakerato il mio profilo[emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne il punto è che non viviamo in un'utopia. Un utopista potrebbe pensare che la colpa sia da addossare alla società, la nostra società dico, che non è perfetta al punto di non accogliere l'immigrazione integrandola senza scossoni. Ovvio che non è così, ed è pure ovvio che non la pensassi a quella maniera. Problemi d'integrazione ci sono e ci saranno sempre. Quello che accade è che chi gioca sopra le parti non lo fa per l'interesse di tutti.



Certo che non lo fa. E punta proprio su questo disorientamento o sete di appartenenza, amplificando e storcendo una realtà di vita che neanche conoscono. Questo intendevo sin dall'inizio. Questa ricerca ti porta a fare di tutto. Non è una questione che si risolve con l'integrazione. Ma con l'inclusione di più culture. E in gran parte funziona sempre meglio. Bisogna pure dirlo.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Certo che non lo fa. E punta proprio su questo disorientamento o sete di appartenenza, amplificando e storcendo una realtà di vita che neanche conoscono. Questo intendevo sin dall'inizio. Questa ricerca ti porta a fare di tutto. Non è una questione che si risolve con l'integrazione. Ma con l'inclusione di più culture. E in gran parte funziona sempre meglio. Bisogna pure dirlo.


Anch'io credo che l'integrazione stia funzionando, a grandi numeri. Il terrorismo serve a quello, a stravolgere una maggioranza pacifica, tentare di imporre le ragioni di una minoranza.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che credo io è che le religioni di Stato conducano *inevitabilmente *a tal delirio! Ed il protocollo attivo in questo paese non potrebbe fare eccezione, per questo sono così drastico a riguardo!
> 
> E guarda che io te la invidio, un'altra terra natìa! Come dicevo sopra, non ci vedo particolarmente distanti dall'Iran in questo momento storico! Mio nonno mi parlava spesso della Patria, ma io di quest'Italia mi vergogno. Non sai quanto vorrei avere una casa di riserva adesso!! Mi sa che l'ospitalità sarò io a chiedertela, se continua così.....
> 
> E riguardo President, tranquilla, sono io che sono scettico nei suoi confronti.


Ma i governi che usano la religione (e non solo) per manipolare i popoli puntano sui piu deboli ed ignoranti...Percio che dico che l'educazione scolastica fin dalla più  tenera età  e l'insegnamento della famiglia sono di fondamentale importanza per preservare le generazioni future,per portare al apertura mentale e allo sviluppo  della capacità  critica.I governi e gli staticercheranno  e troveranno sempre mezzi di manipolazione ma ciò  che non devono trovare sono persone  manipolabili....


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Anch'io credo che l'integrazione stia funzionando, a grandi numeri. Il terrorismo serve a quello, a stravolgere una maggioranza pacifica, tentare di imporre le ragioni di una minoranza.



Ciao 

si, credo anch'io. Poi vivo in un paese piccolo, con culture e lingue differenti già di suo e un numero di stranieri da capogiro. Veramente, non ve lo potete immaginare. Ma funziona, prendendo il modello dell'inclusione e nello stesso tempo chiare distinzioni. Perché ci sono, ma ciò non ti dovrebbe escludere ma arricchire e includere. Un capovolgimento insomma, che una società multiculturale richiede alla fine ... ma affinché passa nel sentire, ci vogliono ancora molti anni ...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Allora ritiro tutto e qualcuno ha hakerato il mio profilo[emoji16] [emoji16]


E quindi sei porca?


----------



## zadig (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Anch'io credo che l'integrazione stia funzionando, a grandi numeri. Il terrorismo serve a quello, a stravolgere una maggioranza pacifica, tentare di imporre le ragioni di una minoranza.


oppura serve al divide et impera.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Anch'io credo che l'integrazione stia funzionando, a grandi numeri. Il terrorismo serve a quello, a stravolgere una maggioranza pacifica, tentare di imporre le ragioni di una minoranza.



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cumolo di idiozie buoniste,e'ora di piantarla,e rimandarli a casa.In Francia sono piu'loro,dei francesi.
> Poi signor frate,prova a girare con una catenina al collo per Tunisi,e vedi come sono buoni loro.........


Non hai capito un cazzo.
Non hai capito un centesimo di quello che ho scritto, non hai letto i miei interventi.
"Signor frate" va' a dirlo a tuo fratello.
E impara la buona educazione.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma i governi che usano la religione (e non solo) per manipolare i popoli puntano sui piu deboli ed ignoranti...Percio che dico che l'educazione scolastica fin dalla più tenera età e l'insegnamento della famiglia sono di fondamentale importanza per preservare le generazioni future,per portare al apertura mentale e allo sviluppo della capacità critica.I governi e gli staticercheranno e troveranno sempre mezzi di manipolazione ma ciò che non devono trovare sono persone manipolabili....


Motivo in più per esimerli dall'appropriarsi di simboli ed ideologie: l'individuo manifesta il proprio orientamento tramite il voto in conseguenza ad un processo di analisi privato e personale. Su alcuni temi, uno Stato dovrebbe semplicemente interrogare i propri cittadini, non proporre un orientamento politico (univoco).

Ho letto - credo che fosse Dawkins - sulla condizione di alcune scuole primarie private, di fascia anche facoltosa, negli US. Di come, essendo una sola la "posizione" proposta sul tema religioso, si sperimenti la discriminazione contemporaneamente all'apprendimento delle basi della logica. Certo, certi ambienti ultraconservatori statunitensi producono incubi a qualsiasi età e per ogni reddito, ma l'idea è che anche mentre ci scanniamo in questo thread, nel mondo (certamente nel paese occidentale che più si è arrogato di rappresentare il "sentimento democratico" nel mondo) si stanno preparando altre leve di giovani faziosi.

Io, dopo i 14 anni, non ho mai frequentato le ore di "Religione" a scuola. Avrei voluto evitare anche prima, ma già così è stata una conquista. Frequentavo scuole pubbliche, eppure gli "insegnanti" erano preti o suore. E naturalmente non si studiava Storia delle Religioni, si "studiava" sempre quella. Come se i genitori non bastassero o non fossero sufficientemente competenti a preparare un ragazzino a formare una parte così importante della propria personalità: E il problema è che probabilmente è vero che non lo sono. Perchè loro stessi non hanno la minima consapevolezza di appartenere a una cultura millenaria, e se l'avessero fondamentalmente non saprebbero che farsene. E sai perchè (secondo me)? Perchè professare una fede, rispettare un Credo, diffondere un messaggio coerente e condiviso è difficile, implica sacrificio, dedizione e onestà! E la maggior parte dei battenti bandiera cristiana (diciamo pure cattolica), dalle nostre parti, ritengono sia la "tessera" che attesta l'appartenenza al club la cosa importante. Delle implicazioni, ritengono di poter fare a meno. Religione e spiritualità risentono in questo paese (e gran parte d'Europa, credo) rimasto senza identità di un analfabetismo enorme, probabilmente irrecuperabile.

Ma è un circolo vizioso: la famiglia è alla frutta non per le deviazioni pro o contro cui "tocca" legiferare in questi anni, ma perchè chi la costituisce non ha niente o quasi niente da offrire a dei contenitori di cultura (i bambini e i giovanissimi) che sono potenzialmente più capienti e più plastici dei genitori stessi. Come si fa a insegnare a vivere in una società che non ha forma nè identità? E' naturale che la deriva in questo modo si trasmetta e amplifichi: lo sviluppo naturale di questa deriva sarà per forza una trasformazione, ma come sappiamo queste trasformazioni nascono col botto (altrimenti non c'è trasformazione, vedi caso Italia).

Ma sto cominciando a ribadire l'ovvio.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Motivo in più per esimerli dall'appropriarsi di simboli ed ideologie: l'individuo manifesta il proprio orientamento tramite il voto in conseguenza ad un processo di analisi privato e personale. *Su alcuni temi, uno Stato dovrebbe semplicemente interrogare i propri cittadini, non proporre un orientamento politico (univoco)*.
> 
> Ho letto - credo che fosse Dawkins - sulla condizione di alcune scuole primarie private, di fascia anche facoltosa, negli US. Di come, essendo una sola la "posizione" proposta sul tema religioso, si sperimenti la discriminazione contemporaneamente all'apprendimento delle basi della logica. Certo, certi ambienti ultraconservatori statunitensi producono incubi a qualsiasi età e per ogni reddito, ma l'idea è che anche mentre ci scanniamo in questo thread, nel mondo (certamente nel paese occidentale che più si è arrogato di rappresentare il "sentimento democratico" nel mondo) si stanno preparando altre leve di giovani faziosi.
> 
> ...


Per esempio?


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> oppura serve al divide et impera.


Tante volte si... noi ci cappiamo fratello[emoji2] (piazza delle cinque lune, GRAPO) attenzione che ci spiano[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi sei porca?


Domanda di riserva?[emoji2]


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Domanda di riserva?[emoji2]


Ah, che brutta risposta.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, che brutta risposta.


Sono timida, io. E Lei tanto tanto cattivo (ma non brutto)


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono timida, io. E Lei tanto tanto cattivo (ma non brutto)


Quello assolutamente no. Anzi. Cattivo sì, molto.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Motivo in più per esimerli dall'appropriarsi di simboli ed ideologie: l'individuo manifesta il proprio orientamento tramite il voto in conseguenza ad un processo di analisi privato e personale. Su alcuni temi, uno Stato dovrebbe semplicemente interrogare i propri cittadini, non proporre un orientamento politico (univoco).
> 
> Ho letto - credo che fosse Dawkins - sulla condizione di alcune scuole primarie private, di fascia anche facoltosa, negli US. Di come, essendo una sola la "posizione" proposta sul tema religioso, si sperimenti la discriminazione contemporaneamente all'apprendimento delle basi della logica. Certo, certi ambienti ultraconservatori statunitensi producono incubi a qualsiasi età e per ogni reddito, ma l'idea è che anche mentre ci scanniamo in questo thread, nel mondo (certamente nel paese occidentale che più si è arrogato di rappresentare il "sentimento democratico" nel mondo) si stanno preparando altre leve di giovani faziosi.
> 
> ...



Ma vedi però  che hai sviluppato una capacità  critica e un pensiero individuale nonostante gli insegnanti preti o suore e nonostante quelle poche ore di religione seguite?Perché  hai letto,conosciuto,approfondito...ed è  questo che bisogna fare con le generazioni future,insegnare di approfondire ogni singolo pensiero,valutarlo con diverse prospettive,criticarlo e vederne il buono e il cattivo e non adottarlo semplicemente o ignorarlo solo perché un adulto ne ha parlato...io credo che ci sono degli adolescenti cosi e di loro mi fido.


----------



## Zod (8 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non in occidente...per questo dicevo che l'integrazione ha fallito, almeno con questi soggetti GIOVANI, che invece avrebbero dovuto assimilare una cultura di tolleranza religiosa
> cioè noi siamo *arrivati all'assurdo di togliere i crocefissi dalle scuole *e non festeggiare il natale perchè sennò poverini i bambini islamici, ma sticazzi!!!


La scuola non dovrebbe essere laica?

E comunque anche gli estremisti cattolici non scherzano. Ricordo i cinema incendiati per la proiezione del film "L'ultima tentazione di Cristo". Poi si potrebbe ragionare su tante altre cose che non rendono affatto i Cattolici migliori dei Musulmani. Si semina ciò che si raccoglie, e l'occidente di merda ne ha seminata veramente parecchia in giro per il mondo.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per esempio?


Da noi direi per cominciare tutto quanto riguardi orientamento spirituale e sessuale che possa impattare sui servizi pubblici: unioni civili, assistenza sanitaria e fine vita, e tutto ciò che di simile ti viene in mente, ad esempio. Non solo qualsiasi discussione politica parte da una posizione faziosa, ma quando addirittura esistono servizi in contrasto con la morale cattolica, vengono taciuti o boicottati.

Non parlo necessariamente di cosette come l'obiezione di coscienza laddove l'interruzione di gravidanza è garantita per legge; ad esempio, io sono riuscito a sapere soltanto l'anno scorso quale sia l'iter per organizzare una cerimonia funebre laica nella mia città: non ci fosse internet, sospetto che avrei potuto non riuscire a documentarmi a riguardo.

Se siamo ancora ai trucchetti per cosette di questo calibro (addetti dei rispettivi uffici pubblici che si permettono di chiederti perchè vuoi fare quello che vuoi fare!), come può un malato terminale o afflitto da patologia degenerativa sperare che si riesca ad affrontare apertamente un argomento come l'eutanasia?


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Da noi direi per cominciare tutto quanto riguardi orientamento spirituale e sessuale che possa impattare sui servizi pubblici: unioni civili, assistenza sanitaria e fine vita, e tutto ciò che di simile ti viene in mente, ad esempio. Non solo qualsiasi discussione politica parte da una posizione faziosa, ma quando addirittura esistono servizi in contrasto con la morale cattolica, vengono taciuti o boicottati.
> 
> Non parlo necessariamente di cosette come l'obiezione di coscienza laddove l'interruzione di gravidanza è garantita per legge; ad esempio, io sono riuscito a sapere soltanto l'anno scorso quale sia l'iter per organizzare una cerimonia funebre laica nella mia città: non ci fosse internet, sospetto che avrei potuto non riuscire a documentarmi a riguardo.
> 
> Se siamo ancora ai trucchetti per cosette di questo calibro (addetti dei rispettivi uffici pubblici che si permettono di chiederti perchè vuoi fare quello che vuoi fare!), *come può un malato terminale o afflitto da patologia degenerativa sperare che si riesca ad affrontare apertamente un argomento come l'eutanasia?*



Ecco questo è  un altro argomento spinoso....


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La scuola non dovrebbe essere laica?
> 
> E comunque anche gli estremisti cattolici non scherzano. Ricordo i cinema incendiati per la proiezione del film "L'ultima tentazione di Cristo". Poi si potrebbe ragionare su tante altre cose che non rendono affatto i Cattolici migliori dei Musulmani. Si semina ciò che si raccoglie, *e l'occidente di merda* ne ha seminata veramente parecchia in giro per il mondo.



Non potrei comunque pensare di andare a vivere in nessun altro posto.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Da noi direi per cominciare tutto quanto riguardi orientamento spirituale e sessuale che possa impattare sui servizi pubblici: unioni civili, assistenza sanitaria e fine vita, e tutto ciò che di simile ti viene in mente, ad esempio. Non solo qualsiasi discussione politica parte da una posizione faziosa, ma quando addirittura esistono servizi in contrasto con la morale cattolica, vengono taciuti o boicottati.
> 
> Non parlo necessariamente di cosette come l'obiezione di coscienza laddove l'interruzione di gravidanza è garantita per legge; ad esempio, *io sono riuscito a sapere soltanto l'anno scorso quale sia l'iter per organizzare una cerimonia funebre laica nella mia città*: non ci fosse internet, sospetto che avrei potuto non riuscire a documentarmi a riguardo.
> 
> Se siamo ancora ai trucchetti per cosette di questo calibro (addetti dei rispettivi uffici pubblici che si permettono di chiederti perchè vuoi fare quello che vuoi fare!), come può un malato terminale o afflitto da patologia degenerativa sperare che si riesca ad affrontare apertamente un argomento come l'eutanasia?


Ma già ti prepari?


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma già ti prepari?


Sì. Almeno sapere come si fa! Che se ti prendi all'ultimo, ti fottono anche a morire!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì. Almeno sapere come si fa! Che se ti prendi all'ultimo, ti fottono anche a morire!


Io non penserei al mio funerale neanche morto. (...)


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non penserei al mio funerale neanche morto. (...)


Ti dirò, mi piacerebbe finire in terra nuda, o meglio ancora (senza preavviso) in bosco. D'altra parte, se proprio qualcuno sentisse il bisogno di celebrare sa solo lui cosa, almeno non fare anche l'ultima comparsata su questa terra come un disagiato.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti dirò, mi piacerebbe finire in terra nuda, o meglio ancora (senza preavviso) in bosco. D'altra parte, se proprio qualcuno sentisse il bisogno di celebrare sa solo lui cosa, almeno non fare anche l'ultima comparsata su questa terra come un disagiato.



Ciao

ma ci sono i boschi funebri (non so come si dice), dove acquisti un albero e lì verrà sparsa la tua cenere. 
È più che altro per dare un luogo, per chi rimane ... e farti visita.


sienne


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma ci sono i boschi funebri (non so come si dice), dove acquisti un albero e lì verrà sparsa la tua cenere.
> È più che altro per dare un luogo, per chi rimane ... e farti visita.
> ...


Ragazzi, la discussione sta prendendo una brutta piega


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> ma ci sono i boschi funebri (non so come si dice), dove acquisti un albero e lì verrà sparsa la tua cenere.
> È più che altro per dare un luogo, per chi rimane ... e farti visita.


Non lo sapevo!!! 

 Credo che tu mi abbia appena sistemato la sepoltura, sienne.

PS - Non è che l'albero mi costa un mutuo?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo!!!
> 
> Credo che tu mi abbia appena sistemato la sepoltura, sienne.
> 
> PS - Non è che l'albero mi costa un mutuo?



Ciao

:rotfl: ... nessun mutuo. 


Domani vedo come si dice in italiano. Dove abito abbiamo due "boschi funebri" belli grandi. 
Gli alberi hanno dei numeri, nessun nome inciso. E un albero può essere diviso da più persone. 
C'è posto per tutti ... 




sienne


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ragazzi, la discussione sta prendendo una brutta piega



Ciao

 ... le mie ceneri vorrei che vengano versate nell'oceano atlantico. 


sienne


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... le mie ceneri vorrei che vengano versate nell'oceano atlantico.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne.

Due anni fa' è morto il mio papà, ha manifestato la volontà di essere cremato e di far mettere le sue ceneri nella tomba di mia nonna ( la sua amata mamma).
Abbiamo fatto come lui ha chiesto.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello assolutamente no. Anzi. Cattivo sì, molto.


Dimmi che sei come Matthew McConaughey in True Detective! ti prego ti prego ti prego [emoji2]


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dimmi che sei come Matthew McConaughey in True Detective! ti prego ti prego ti prego [emoji2]


Madooona!E da mo' che lo dico : ha l'avatar di Clint ma in realta è  mago Oteeeeelmaaaaa!


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dimmi che sei come Matthew McConaughey in True Detective! ti prego ti prego ti prego [emoji2]


Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Buonanotte!!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dimmi che sei come Matthew McConaughey in True Detective! ti prego ti prego ti prego [emoji2]


Ma il tipo di personaggio che interpreta o l'attore? Comunque True Detective mai visto. Io sono piu' il Nicholson di Shining.


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Buonanotte!!


Dai diglielo pure tu!A me non mi credono


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il tipo di personaggio che interpreta o l'attore? Comunque True Detective mai visto. Io sono piu' il Nicholson di Shining.



"Wendyyy,Weeendyyyy":scared::scared::scared:


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Aoh ragazze! Sogniamo no? È il bello del virtuale...


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Aoh ragazze! Sogniamo no? È il bello del virtuale...


Ma JB quando sclera usa molte più parole di quelle che usa Rust in 8 puntate...


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Aoh ragazze! Sogniamo no? È il bello del virtuale...


Certo...anche Jack Nicholson è affascinante


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma JB quando sclera usa molte più parole di quelle che usa Rust in 8 puntate...


Allora Gracco? Ma qua scende di molto il livello estetico...


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Allora Gracco? Ma qua scende di molto il livello estetico...


E chi è Gracco?


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E chi è Gracco?


Il fighetto di Masterchef[emoji12]


----------



## Eratò (8 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il fighetto di Masterchef[emoji12]


Ahhh!Dici Cracco....Quello mi piace tanto anche a me.


----------



## drusilla (8 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ahhh!Dici Cracco....Quello mi piace tanto anche a me.


Cavolo io l'ho chiamato sempre Gracco[emoji16] anvedi a pensare sempre alla storia?[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sbri, ma quello che dice sienne  chiaro, è giusto e quello che vuoi.
> ripeto però: è una cosa unilaterale? cioè, sei uguale a me, peace&love? e allora vale anche il contrario.
> in italia il razzismo c'è, la xenofobia, come no, ma non è ovviamente solo quella la causa, e una causa endogena non può non essere presa in considerazione.
> proprio non ha senso pensarlo.



Non ci può essere una causa per un odio così profondo, per un impulso così orribile ad uccidere e con tanto disprezzo. Ma ci sono delle cause se una aberrazione del genere attecchisce in Europa nel paese dell'uguaglianza della libertà e della fratellanza. Ovvio che se la nostra società ha fallito nell'integrazione non si può imputare a questo una strage. Fatta peraltro con armi da guerra che non si trovano al supermercato e che quindi presuppone una organizzazione di un certo tipo alle spalle. Ma guardate chi sta cavalcando quanto è accaduto. Invece delle riflessioni che sono state fatte qui, sui media si è parlato di fare una guerra. Come se una guerra fosse una soluzione all'odio. Per quelli che hanno aderito a questa follia ormai non c'è più nulla da fare ma dovremmo impegnarci perché sempre meno gente ci finisca dentro, secondo me.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La scuola non dovrebbe essere laica?
> 
> E comunque anche gli estremisti cattolici non scherzano. Ricordo i cinema incendiati per la proiezione del film "L'ultima tentazione di Cristo". Poi si potrebbe ragionare su tante altre cose che non rendono affatto i Cattolici migliori dei Musulmani. Si semina ciò che si raccoglie, e l'occidente di merda ne ha seminata veramente parecchia in giro per il mondo.


Questo Paese non merita uno,come te.torna da dove vieni


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Premessa: Contedestafavainfluenzata, vedi cosa accade quando si dialoga con persone intelligenti? O anche, sempllicemente, normali?
> 
> Io pure ne sapevo nulla fino a poco tempo fa, quando mi sono perso in uno vei miei viaggi internettiani e mi sono documentato.
> Io non dico che gli ebrei sono cattivi ed i palestinesi/islamici/etc i buoni, ma neanche il contrario.
> ...


Ma mio caro sapiente
Ognuno è libero di credere a quel che gli pare no?
Se tu avessi macinato un minimo di epistemiologia, sapresti che hai postato una cozzaglia di luoghi comuni.
E continui a ricascarci dentro, perchè ne hai bisogno.

Tu parla seriamente con uno storico e vedrai che non è affatto come affermi.

Vallo a dire a Galimberti che la storia viene scritta da chi vince e scoprirai che non esiste mai per uno storico
LA storia...ma l'insieme indefinito delle storie....

La prima cosa che ti direbbe un Galimberti è:

Ha ragione Tucidide o Senofonte?

Dici bene a malapena ci accorgiamo dei condizionamenti nostri...

Che del resto sono l'unica cosa che vi fa parlare per partito preso, e mai per convinzione.

Anche il più villico dei marrani
sa che qualsiasi storia
cambia

a seconda del punto di vista con cui la guardi.

Ora nel caso di Parigi il mio sforzo massimo è vederla dal punto di vista degli attentatori.

( che è l'unico che mi interessa).


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Questo Paese non merita uno,come te.torna da dove vieni


Dalla Statale 16?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Questo Paese non merita uno,come te.torna da dove vieni


Vengo dalla Luna


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti alla grande cazzo ! Fenici, sumeri, egizi,ittiti ... Ma la Storia  ?  non si conosce mi sembra


Andiamo a vedere oggi a che sviluppo è la terra dei Fenici?
E quella degli Egiziani?:facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andiamo a vedere oggi a che sviluppo è la terra dei Fenici?
> E quella degli Egiziani?:facepalm:


Basta guardare il nostro,paese che ormai è al tracollo generale


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, ma tu hai patria dove sentirti a casa. Puoi pure tornarci, anche se qui ovviamente sei squisita ospite. Il mio Paese, invece, è proprio questo.
> 
> Rispondo a te perchè non capisco se il Presidente sia in malafede o incasini semplicemente i piani di discussione.
> 
> ...


Alla questione dell'Irlanda del Nord.
Altro bel casin impiantà.



spleen ha detto:


> Anche dai greci, dai normanni, dai goti e dai vandali se è per questo.
> Please non strumentalizzate la storia, la discussione diventa infinita.


I greci culla della civiltà...
Culla del sapere e della filosofia...

Varda come sono ridotti...

Se la Merkel non li tiene per i capelli 

finiscono tutti a Patrasso...



Zod ha detto:


> La scuola non dovrebbe essere laica?
> 
> E comunque anche gli estremisti cattolici non scherzano. Ricordo i cinema incendiati per la proiezione del film "L'ultima tentazione di Cristo". Poi si potrebbe ragionare su tante altre cose che non rendono affatto i Cattolici migliori dei Musulmani. Si semina ciò che si raccoglie, e l'occidente di merda ne ha seminata veramente parecchia in giro per il mondo.


Pian però prima del nostro occidente metti prima la merda degli USA...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ci può essere una causa per un odio così profondo, per un impulso così orribile ad uccidere e con tanto disprezzo. Ma ci sono delle cause se una aberrazione del genere attecchisce in Europa nel paese dell'uguaglianza della libertà e della fratellanza. Ovvio che se la nostra società ha fallito nell'integrazione non si può imputare a questo una strage. Fatta peraltro con armi da guerra che non si trovano al supermercato e che quindi presuppone una organizzazione di un certo tipo alle spalle. Ma guardate chi sta cavalcando quanto è accaduto. Invece delle riflessioni che sono state fatte qui, sui media si è parlato di fare una guerra. Come se una guerra fosse una soluzione all'odio. Per quelli che hanno aderito a questa follia ormai non c'è più nulla da fare ma dovremmo impegnarci perché sempre meno gente ci finisca dentro, secondo me.


Per me quelle vignette hanno il potere di vanificare molti sforzi di integrazione.

Ma dici bene: bisogna fare in modo di non finirci dentro.

Ti ricordi Clinton e gli accordi raggiunti tra Arafat e Rabin?

A uccidere Rabin non fu un palestinese...

Adesso si fa casino no?
Perchè la cosa fa notizia mentre che dire di tutti i morti innocenti colpevoli di non essere islamici?

Quegli operai?
I copti in Siria?

Loro non avevano ingiuriato


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Basta guardare il nostro,paese che ormai è al tracollo generale


Ben cara...speta...c'è ne di strada...ancora eh?...


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Insomma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mio caro sapiente
> Ognuno è libero di credere a quel che gli pare no?
> Se tu avessi macinato un minimo di epistemiologia, sapresti che hai postato una cozzaglia di luoghi comuni.
> E continui a ricascarci dentro, perchè ne hai bisogno.
> ...


Vederla dal punto di vista deglia attentatori? Che è l'unico che ti interessa?tu sei tutto scemo.....,e secondo me dovresti andare a farti curare da qualche parte,E SECONDO ME DOVREBBERO SBATTERTI FUORI DA STO CAZZO DI POSTO PERCHè OGNI COSA CHE SCRIVi E OFFENSIVA DELLA NOSTRA INTELLIGENZA... AMESSO CHE QUI DENTRO CI POSSA ESSERE GENTE ILTELLIGENTE..Spesso quando ti leggo mi prendono i brividi e penso che se questo paese è ridotto una merda è per la gente come te.COSA CAZZO c'è da capire?bisogna UCCIDERE 12 PERSONE PER QUALCHE VIGNETTA SATIRICA DEL CAZZO?bisogna GIUSTIZIARE UN POLIZIOTTO CON UN COLPO IN TESTA QUANDO ERA NELL'IMPOSSIBILITà DI REAGIRE?CORAGGIOSI sti arabi del cazzo vero?ADESSO vediamo quando saranno scovati dai reparti speciali francesi queste DUE MERDE COSA FARANNO...!Bel coraggio del cazzo sparare su gente inerme vero?BEL PUNTO DI VISTA QUELLO DI ATTENTATORI DEL GENERE.Io continuo a sostenere che TU SEI un IMBECILLE,ma è ancora PIù imbecille chi continua a darti spago.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un ladro di cavalli. Infatti gli avevano tagliato un orecchio come riconoscimento e lui apposta si fece crescere i capelli. Poi sicuramente era uno a cui piaceva il rischio, ma era una testolina.
> Tu non puoi saperlo ma io e lui EBBIMO una liason.


e scommetto che lo hai mollato tu, per poi abbassarsi di livello e mettersi con quella sciacquetta di Anita...


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Tante volte si... noi ci cappiamo fratello[emoji2] (piazza delle cinque lune, GRAPO) attenzione che ci spiano[emoji12] [emoji12]


Cos'è la GRAPO? E soprattutto, che ha combinato di eclatante?
Googlando ho trovato solo una pagina wiki in spagnolo... e tradurla abbastanza per capire qualcosa non è esattamente il mio forte!


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mio caro sapiente
> Ognuno è libero di credere a quel che gli pare no?
> Se tu avessi macinato un minimo di epistemiologia, sapresti che hai postato una cozzaglia di luoghi comuni.
> E continui a ricascarci dentro, perchè ne hai bisogno.
> ...


verissimo, non ho macinato nulla di epistemIologia: conosco solo il termine esatto.
Tu mi sa che invece la conosci parecchio, quindi puoi tranquillamente aggiungerci una "i" di rinforzo. 
Sai coglionazzo, più leggo gente di un certo tipo (come te, per capirci) che fa continui riferimenti a filosofi etc etc, più sono convinto siano dei cretini ignoranti, e che cercano di mascherare la propria ignoranza con citazioni. Invano, però. Dura poco per chi legge quell'illusione di essere colti, continua a perdurate solo all'idiota che si spaccia per tale.


"_Che del resto sono l'unica cosa che vi fa parlare per partito preso, e mai per convinzione._"

Carina questa frase, meglio di un coming out dell'ottusità becera ed ignorante. E lo dice quel "vi".
Non credo riuscirai a notarlo, ma tu e quel tuo collega coglione ed ignorante di lothar siete quelli che davvero parlate per partito preso.
Pure il tuo razzismo demmerda è parlare per partito preso. Becero ed ignorante ancora di più.

Ti regalo un consiglio, mezz'uomo massiccio ed incazzato: meglio se torni a pulire latrine con la lingua, che è più utile alla comunità e ti risparmi ulteriori figure demmerda.


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Cos'è la GRAPO? E soprattutto, che ha combinato di eclatante?
> Googlando ho trovato solo una pagina wiki in spagnolo... e tradurla abbastanza per capire qualcosa non è esattamente il mio forte!


Vedi? Quando ho tempo spiego. Erano tipo le brigate rosse di noantri. Opportune anche loro nei loro colpi. Puzzavano lontano un miglio di servizi segreti diciamo deviati


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Vedi? Quando ho tempo spiego. Erano tipo le brigate rosse di noantri. Opportune anche loro nei loro colpi. Puzzavano lontano un miglio di servizi segreti diciamo deviati


ah, allora ho capito cosa intendevi.
Non la collegavo a servizi segreti, ma solo a terroristi antifascisti.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> verissimo, non ho macinato nulla di epistemIologia: conosco solo il termine esatto.
> Tu mi sa che invece la conosci parecchio, quindi puoi tranquillamente aggiungerci una "i" di rinforzo.
> Sai coglionazzo, più leggo gente di un certo tipo (come te, per capirci) che fa continui riferimenti a filosofi etc etc, più sono convinto siano dei cretini ignoranti, e che cercano di mascherare la propria ignoranza con citazioni. Invano, però. Dura poco per chi legge quell'illusione di essere colti, continua a perdurate solo all'idiota che si spaccia per tale.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Adesso ti invito ad ulteriore riflessione.Il conte ha 46 cazzi di anni..ed ha una figlia... a te non da i brividi pensare che questi soggetti girano per l'italia a piede libero?ci rendiamo conto dei danni che fanno?


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ah, allora ho capito cosa intendevi.
> Non la collegavo a servizi segreti, ma solo a terroristi antifascisti.


Sono stati deliziosi anni di merda, guarda


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Adesso ti invito ad ulteriore riflessione.Il conte ha 46 cazzi di anni..ed ha una figlia... a te non da i brividi pensare che questi soggetti girano per l'italia a piede libero?ci rendiamo conto dei danni che fanno?


ho la soluzione!
Si prendono tutti questi idioti dello stampo del conte e di lothar, poi si impiegano in lavori socialmente utili al posto degli immigrati che tanto detestano.
Oviamente devono vivere nelle medesime condizioni di quegli immigrati...


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono stati deliziosi anni di merda, guarda


probabilmente anni in cui un gruppo di corrotti voleva prendere il posto di altri corrotti.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Il poliziotto freddato a sangue freddo era magrebino di seconda generazione


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco questo è  un altro argomento spinoso....


Spinoso solo per una minoranza piccola di testa, che purtroppo per ora detta legge e non capisco perché
L.a maggior parte di noi italiani per esempio, è d' accordo ad una legge sull' eutanasia che consegni il nostro fine vita non alle mani di sconosciuti ma a chi, quella vita, l' ha vissuta.

E via così
.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il poliziotto freddato a sangue freddo era magrebino di seconda generazione


Dovremmo capire il punto di vista di quella merda che ha sparato ad un uomo ferito che implorava di non sparare.....capito?


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovremmo capire il punto di vista di quella merda che ha sparato ad un uomo ferito che implorava di non sparare.....capito?


ed a cui non era necessario sparare ancora, poichè inerme. E poi erano mascherati (ma con carta di identità casualmente dimenticata in auto... )


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì. Almeno sapere come si fa! Che se ti prendi all'ultimo, ti fottono anche a morire!


Da quando sto con Mattia ho lasciato tutto scritto.
Figurati.
Lui mi farebbe un funerale con vescovi e papi, rosari, piangenti, bare aperte, canti liturgici, rosari e benedizioni fino alla quarta generazione.
Io.
Organi lasciati. Funzione laica. Cremata e spargimento ceneri.
In effetti  avrei voluto dopo l' espianto di quello che gli serve, far spedire il mio cadaverino dal dottor Bass  nella sua clinica dei corpi.
Mi sarebbe " piaciuto" che il mio corpo fosse usato da lui ma Mattia dopo essersi documentato è andato in crisi e dopo giorni di discussioni ho ceduto.
Quindi niente clinica ma OK al resto.


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Spinoso solo per una minoranza piccola di testa, che purtroppo per ora detta legge e non capisco perché
> L.a maggior parte di noi italiani per esempio, è d' accordo ad una legge sull' eutanasia che consegni il nostro fine vita non alle mani di sconosciuti ma a chi, quella vita, l' ha vissuta.
> 
> E via così
> .


Io ho fatto un esperienza al hospice e ho notato che anche per molti medici è un argomento tabù...Sono a favore del eutanasia.A un certo punto non ha senso stare tra la vita e la morte quando neanche l'idromorfone fa effetto e si sta solo in attesa della morte.I parenti poi sono molto restii anche alla sedazione in quanto s'illudono di poter ancora interagire...


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Da quando sto con Mattia ho lasciato tutto scritto.
> Figurati.
> Lui mi farebbe un funerale con vescovi e papi, rosari, piangenti, bare aperte, canti liturgici, rosari e benedizioni fino alla quarta generazione.
> Io.
> ...


e lo chanel?


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao


cortile di pace ... 

Bello non è vero? Tradotto dalla parola tedesca cimitero, 
che è composta da queste due parole. 
Suscita altre associazioni ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovremmo capire il punto di vista di quella merda che ha sparato ad un uomo ferito che implorava di non sparare.....capito?


I due terroristi per me sono solo da catturare e far restare in carcere duro forever


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Io*



zadig ha detto:


> ed a cui non era necessario sparare ancora, poichè inerme. E poi erano mascherati (ma con carta di identità casualmente dimenticata in auto... )


Io spero che vengano presi vivi.....possono anche consegnarli a me.... mi devono anche consegnare mamme,sorelle,padri e fratelli....il mio canale comunicativo sarebbe decisamente poco incline al diaologo e alle comprensione.....un po come il loro....


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La scuola non dovrebbe essere laica?
> 
> E comunque anche gli estremisti cattolici non scherzano. Ricordo i cinema incendiati per la proiezione del film "L'ultima tentazione di Cristo". Poi si potrebbe ragionare su tante altre cose che non rendono affatto i Cattolici migliori dei Musulmani. Si semina ciò che si raccoglie, e l'occidente di merda ne ha seminata veramente parecchia in giro per il mondo.



ma mi spieghi il senso di togliere i simboli religiosi e il natale dalle scuole quando in Italia ad ogni angolo trovi una chiesa? sono le nostre tradizioni, è la nostra storia...allora secondo te arrivano da noi gli stranieri e noi ci dobbiamo adattare a loro in questo modo finto e sciocco? il senso quale sarebbe? altrimenti si offendono e ci rimangono male? ma sticazzi!

noi occidentali saremmo anche delle merdacce, intanto noi stiamo qua a disquisire per es. dell'art. 18, mentre loro non sanno nemmeno cosa sia un sindacato...per non parlare di come usano i proventi del petrolio, pochissimi ricconi che lasciano il resto della popolazione nella miseria e nell'ignoranza (che poi sono la base dell'integralismo, pensa un po'!)... e noi merdacce, e anche tu:singleeye:, però partecipiamo a una discussione come questa su un forum a tema (e che tema!), invece di disquisire di pietre sul forum lapidazione.net! 
ma per piacere...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi il senso di togliere i simboli religiosi e il natale dalle scuole quando in Italia ad ogni angolo trovi una chiesa? sono le nostre tradizioni, è la nostra storia...allora secondo te arrivano da noi gli stranieri e noi ci dobbiamo adattare a loro in questo modo finto e sciocco? il senso quale sarebbe? altrimenti si offendono e ci rimangono male? ma sticazzi!
> 
> noi occidentali saremmo anche delle merdacce, intanto noi stiamo qua a disquisire per es. dell'art. 18, mentre loro non sanno nemmeno cosa sia un sindacato...per non parlare di come usano i proventi del petrolio, pochissimi ricconi che lasciano il resto della popolazione nella miseria e nell'ignoranza (che poi sono la base dell'integralismo, pensa un po'!)... e noi merdacce, e anche tu:singleeye:, però partecipiamo a una discussione come questa su un forum a tema (e che tema!), *invece di disquisire di pietre sul forum lapidazione.net!
> *ma per piacere...


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

ascoltavo santoro ieri sera , trovo sempre interessanti le opinioni di  rula jebreal


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi il senso di togliere i simboli religiosi e il natale dalle scuole quando in Italia ad ogni angolo trovi una chiesa? sono le nostre tradizioni, è la nostra storia...allora secondo te arrivano da noi gli stranieri e noi ci dobbiamo adattare a loro in questo modo finto e sciocco? il senso quale sarebbe? altrimenti si offendono e ci rimangono male? ma sticazzi!
> 
> noi occidentali saremmo anche delle merdacce, intanto noi stiamo qua a disquisire per es. dell'art. 18, mentre loro non sanno nemmeno cosa sia un sindacato...per non parlare di come usano i proventi del petrolio, pochissimi ricconi che lasciano il resto della popolazione nella miseria e nell'ignoranza (che poi sono la base dell'integralismo, pensa un po'!)... e noi merdacce, e anche tu:singleeye:, però partecipiamo a una discussione come questa su un forum a tema (e che tema!), invece di disquisire di pietre sul forum lapidazione.net!
> ma per piacere...



Quoto.


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e lo chanel?


Ho chiesto nella bara crematoria una canna, una confezione di Chanel, la foto dei miei gatti, le mie ciglia finte piumate rosa e brillantini sparsi su tutto il mio cadaverino, capelli compresi.

Figurati se mi faccio cremare senza queste cose.
Sacrilegio!


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque io mi sto chiedendo da ieri, come mai, visto che l'intelligence francese sembra tra le più fighe d' Europa come mai pur cconoscendo e seguendo i soggetti in questione, non si sia accorta di un cazzo.
Cioè.
Stiamo messi bene a sicurezza.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho chiesto nella bara crematoria una canna, una confezione di Chanel, la foto dei miei gatti, le mie ciglia finte piumate rosa e brillantini sparsi su tutto il mio cadaverino, capelli compresi.
> 
> Figurati se mi faccio cremare senza queste cose.
> Sacrilegio!


mi sa che ti copierò... a parte lo chanel e le ciglia finte.
E ci aggiungo una boccia di buon vino rosso (col cavatappi, sennò m'incazzo)


----------



## Dalida (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi il senso di togliere i simboli religiosi e il natale dalle scuole quando in Italia ad ogni angolo trovi una chiesa? sono le nostre tradizioni, è la nostra storia...allora secondo te arrivano da noi gli stranieri e noi ci dobbiamo adattare a loro in questo modo finto e sciocco? il senso quale sarebbe? altrimenti si offendono e ci rimangono male? ma sticazzi!
> 
> noi occidentali saremmo anche delle merdacce, intanto noi stiamo qua a disquisire per es. dell'art. 18, mentre loro non sanno nemmeno cosa sia un sindacato...per non parlare di come usano i proventi del petrolio, pochissimi ricconi che lasciano il resto della popolazione nella miseria e nell'ignoranza (che poi sono la base dell'integralismo, pensa un po'!)... e noi merdacce, e anche tu:singleeye:, però partecipiamo a una discussione come questa su un forum a tema (e che tema!), *invece di disquisire di pietre sul forum lapidazione.net!
> *ma per piacere...




muoio.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi il senso di togliere i simboli religiosi e il natale dalle scuole quando in Italia ad ogni angolo trovi una chiesa? sono le nostre tradizioni, è la nostra storia...allora secondo te arrivano da noi gli stranieri e noi ci dobbiamo adattare a loro in questo modo finto e sciocco? il senso quale sarebbe? altrimenti si offendono e ci rimangono male? ma sticazzi!
> 
> noi occidentali saremmo anche delle merdacce, intanto noi stiamo qua a disquisire per es. dell'art. 18, mentre loro non sanno nemmeno cosa sia un sindacato...per non parlare di come usano i proventi del petrolio, pochissimi ricconi che lasciano il resto della popolazione nella miseria e nell'ignoranza (che poi sono la base dell'integralismo, pensa un po'!)... e noi merdacce, e anche tu:singleeye:, però partecipiamo a una discussione come questa su un forum a tema (e che tema!), invece di disquisire di pietre sul forum lapidazione.net!
> ma per piacere...


:applauso:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque io mi sto chiedendo da ieri, come mai, visto che l'intelligence francese sembra tra le più fighe d' Europa come mai pur cconoscendo e seguendo i soggetti in questione, non si sia accorta di un cazzo.
> Cioè.
> Stiamo messi bene a sicurezza.


Le intelligence non sono infallibili e talvolta (spesso)  nemmeno così limpide e lineari


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero che vengano presi vivi.....possono anche consegnarli a me.... mi devono anche consegnare mamme,sorelle,padri e fratelli....il mio canale comunicativo sarebbe decisamente poco incline al diaologo e alle comprensione.....un po come il loro....


Sara'difficile,quei porci schifosi,non si faranno prendere vivi.Ma la cosa vomitevole,e'leggere che in questo forum,c'e'chi li scusa.
E chi avrebbe dovuto bannarli,all'istante,fa'lo struzzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sara'difficile,quei porci schifosi,non si faranno prendere vivi.Ma la cosa vomitevole,e'leggere che in questo forum,c'e'chi li scusa.
> E chi avrebbe dovuto bannarli,all'istante,fa'lo struzzo.


E quindi avrebbero dovuto bannare l'amico tuo Massiccio come Pochi?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Sara'difficile,quei porci schifosi,non si faranno prendere vivi.Ma la cosa vomitevole,e'leggere che in questo forum,c'e'chi li scusa.
> E chi avrebbe dovuto bannarli,all'istante,fa'lo struzzo.


Saresti così gentile da farmi notare chi può avere scusato due merde del genere?chi può scusare du terroristi che uccidono dodici innocenti?chi può scusare chi uccide una persona per terra ferita e non più in grado di difendersi?


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sara'difficile,quei porci schifosi,non si faranno prendere vivi.Ma la cosa vomitevole,e'leggere che in questo forum,c'e'chi li scusa.
> E chi avrebbe dovuto bannarli,all'istante,fa'lo struzzo.


Lothar, vai a studiare la differenza tra "comprendere" e "giustificare". E', diciamo, la base della decenza conversativa.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Lothar, vai a studiare la differenza tra "comprendere" e "giustificare". E', diciamo, la base della decenza conversativa.


Davanti ad una cosa del genere io faccio fatica pure a comprendere.Cosa dovrei comprendere?sparare ad un uomo in terra che implora di non far fuoco?cazzo che palle sti arabi di merda....


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saresti così gentile da farmi notare chi può avere scusato due merde del genere?chi può scusare du terroristi che uccidono dodici innocenti?chi può scusare chi uccide una persona per terra ferita e non più in grado di difendersi?


non farci caso.
Lui è come uno stronzo che galleggia nell'acqua: pensa di essere autonomo, invece vaga con le correnti.
Pensa di avere idee, ma sono solo le mosche a ronzare nella parte che emerge.
Il conte ha 46 anni, questo magari è del 57... 
Stesso impiego del conte.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lothar, vai a studiare la differenza tra "comprendere" e "giustificare". E', diciamo, la base della decenza conversativa.



Senti l'unica comprensione,e'una bella atomica,che distrugga il loro schifoso mondo.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti l'unica comprensione,e'una bella atomica,che distrugga il loro schifoso mondo.


merdina, ringrazia, anche, per, te, stesso, che, in, questo, forum, non, ci, sia, moderazione.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

e c'è chi ride e scherza, perché ritiene Lothare e il Conte simpatici. 

Incomprensibile ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti l'unica comprensione,e'una bella atomica,che distrugga il loro schifoso mondo.


Comprendere significa CAPIRE o cercare di capire. E non è per niente la stessa cosa di giustificare.
L'ignoranza si dimostra esattamente in questa incapacità. Ma se è troppo difficile per te, pazienza.

Intanto, sono morti altri due poliziotti, ci sono venti feriti e un uomo in ostaggio nelle mani di quei due assassini.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sara'difficile,quei porci schifosi,non si faranno prendere vivi.Ma la cosa vomitevole,e'leggere che in questo forum,c'e'chi li sc.
> E chi avrebbe dovuto bannarli,all'istante,fa'lo struzzo.


? 
Eh?  Chi li ha scusati qui dentro fammi capire


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Comprendere significa CAPIRE o cercare di capire. E non è per niente la stessa cosa di giustificare.
> L'ignoranza si dimostra esattamente in questa incapacità. Ma se è troppo difficile per te, pazienza.
> 
> Intanto, sono morti altri due poliziotti, ci sono venti feriti e un uomo in ostaggio nelle mani di quei due assassini.


Si fanta,ma cosa c'è da capire davanti ad un gesto tanto vile?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ?
> Eh?  Chi li ha scusati qui dentro fammi capire


Ho chiesto anche io la stessa cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davanti ad una cosa del genere io faccio fatica pure a comprendere.Cosa dovrei comprendere?sparare ad un uomo in terra che implora di non far fuoco?cazzo che palle sti arabi di merda....


La violenza che si esprime senza pietas nei confronti di chi subisce non è mai comprensibile ne giustificabile


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si fanta,ma cosa c'è da capire davanti ad un gesto tanto vile?


E' infatti da CONDANNARE, senza nessuna pietà. Ma mi permetti di domandarmi perché è stato compiuto? Da dove viene questo odio? Capire è questo: domandarsi le cause. Lo scopo è cercare di fare delle azioni che permettano di scongiurare che quei delitti si ripetano. Se non usano il cervello coloro che ce l'hanno, chi lo deve usare? Gli assassini?


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Anche qui,come in molte altre cose della vita che colpiscono il proprio sentire senza avere l' oggettività, fare un calderone è facile.
Quando all università feci religioni comparate, mi accostati al Corano in maniera un po' chiusa, ed erano anni che il terrorismo islamico così come  lo conosciamo oggi, era ancora in divenire.
Il Corano è come la Bibbia.
Il messaggio è universale ma ognuno ci legge quello che vuole.
Storicamente poi i musulmani, sono "giovani" e non hanno 2000 anni di storia come il cristianesimo e in piú non hanno neppure una valida alternativa sscolastica, in genere, alle scuole coraniche.
Detto  questo, io non riesco comunque a mettere sotto processo un intera religione di cui noi occidentali non sappiamo nulla e parliamo per sentito dire e nemmeno dire che tutti i musulmani sono una razza di rabbiosi bastardi.
Lo sono gli integralisti, gentaglia da fulminare immediatamente.
E ve lo dico proprio con il cuore in mano.
Se li prendono i due, spero vivamente che NON li facciano fuori, perché  sarebbe uno sfregio verso il massacro che hanno fatto a Parigi.
Non devono diventare martiri.
Questo devono impedirlo.
Sarebbe uno smacco.

E dico un ultima cosa.
Mi fa ribrezzo pensare che qualcuno non possa fare satira su tutto
Pensare che in qualche modo " se la siano cercata" è da vomito.
Per me.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche qui,come in molte altre cose della vita che colpiscono il proprio sentire senza avere l' oggettività, fare un calderone è facile.
> Quando all università feci religioni comparate, mi accostati al Corano in maniera un po' chiusa, ed erano anni che il terrorismo islamico così come  lo conosciamo oggi, era ancora in divenire.
> Il Corano è come la Bibbia.
> Il messaggio è universale ma ognuno ci legge quello che vuole.
> ...


Quoto con furore.
Ma sulle religioni permettetemi di citare un ormai defunto intellettuale francese.
"Voi,  i cristiani, gli ebrei, i musulmani, i buddisti, gli scintoisti, gli  avventisti, i panteisti, i testimoni di questo e di quello, i satanisti,  i guru, i maghi, le streghe, i santoni, quelli che tagliano la pelle  del pistolino ai bambini, quelli che  cuciono la passerina alle bambine, quelli che pregano ginocchioni,  quelli che pregano a quattro zampe, quelli che pregano su una gamba  sola, quelli che non mangiano questo e quello, quelli che si segnano con  la destra, quelli che si segnano con la sinistra, quelli che si votano  al Diavolo, perché delusi da Dio, quelli che pregano per far piovere,  quelli che pregano per vincere al lotto, quelli che pregano perché non  sia Aids, quelli che si cibano del loro Dio fatto a rondelle, quelli che  fanno l’elemosina per guadagnarsi il cielo, quelli che lapidano il  capro espiatorio, quelli che sgozzano le pecore, quelli che credono di  sopravvivere nei loro figli, quelli che credono di sopravvivere nelle  loro opere, quelli che non vogliono discendere dalla scimmia, quelli che  benedicono gli eserciti, quelli che benedicono le battute di caccia,  quelli che cominceranno a vivere dopo la morte. Tutti voi, che non  potete vivere senza un Babbo Natale e senza un Padre castigatore. Tutti  voi, che non potete sopportare di non essere altro che vermi di terra  con un cervello. Tutti voi, che vi siete fabbricati un Dio “perfetto” e  “buono” tanto stupido, tanto meschino, tanto sanguinario, tanto geloso,  tanto avido di lodi quanto il piu’ stupido, il piu’ meschino, il piu’  sanguinario, il più geloso, il più avido di lodi tra voi. Voi, oh, tutti  voi. Non rompeteci i coglioni! Fate i vostri salamelecchi nella vostra  capanna, chiudete bene la porta e soprattutto non corrompete i nostri  ragazzi. Non rompeteci i coglioni!"
François Cavanna


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



Fantastica ha detto:


> E' infatti da CONDANNARE, senza nessuna pietà. Ma mi permetti di domandarmi perché è stato compiuto? Da dove viene questo odio? Capire è questo: domandarsi le cause. Lo scopo è cercare di fare delle azioni che permettano di scongiurare che quei delitti si ripetano. Se non usano il cervello coloro che ce l'hanno, chi lo deve usare? Gli assassini?


Porsi degli interrogativi e lecito oltre che giusto.A me sembra tutto dannatamente chiaro.Questi sono integralisti ed esaltati,incivili ed ignoranti,non hanno nessun rispetto per la diversità e per la vita degli altri.Su queste cose sono integralista pure io,li farei sparire dalla faccia della terra.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti l'unica comprensione,e'una bella atomica,che distrugga il loro schifoso mondo.


Lothar porco zio ma lo capisci che questa tua affermazione non ti distingue da chi vorresti sterminare :facepalm:


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma sulle religioni permettetemi di citare un ormai defunto intellettuale francese.


Ho finito i verdi. Quindi ti mando un bacio!


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lothar porco zio ma lo capisci che questa tua affermazione non ti distingue da chi vorresti sterminare :facepalm:


Non lo capisce. E il problema è che non lo capiscono neanche gli altri italoiraniani.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Porsi degli interrogativi e lecito oltre che giusto.A me sembra tutto dannatamente chiaro.Questi sono integralisti ed esaltati,incivili ed ignoranti,non hanno nessun rispetto per la diversità e per la vita degli altri.Su queste cose sono integralista pure io,li farei sparire dalla faccia della terra.


Tu reagisci di pancia (mi piace, perché sei integro!), ma se tutti reagissero come te, proprio le ragioni per cui tu ti batti sarebbero annientate. 
E' un po' come quando alcuni ti dicono "loro vengono qui e pretendono di costruire le loro moschee; invece se tu vai là ti ammazzano": è un discorso del cazzo. Perché non è che "loro pretendono", ma è che "NOI DIAMO la nostra libertà e civiltà a loro", proprio perché SIAMO così. Insomma, se ammazzi chi ammazza è la barbarie.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche qui,come in molte altre cose della vita che colpiscono il proprio sentire senza avere l' oggettività, iiufare un calderone è facile.
> Quando all università feci religioni comparate, mi accostati al Corano in maniera un po' chiusa, ed erano anni che il terrorismo islamico così come  lo conosciamo oggi, era ancora in divenire.
> Il Corano è come la Bibbia.
> Il messaggio è universale ma ognuno ci legge quello che vuole.
> ...


Quoto!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu reagisci di pancia (mi piace, perché sei integro!), ma se tutti reagissero come te, proprio le ragioni per cui tu ti batti sarebbero annientate.
> E' un po' come quando alcuni ti dicono "loro vengono qui e pretendono di costruire le loro moschee; invece se tu vai là ti ammazzano": è un discorso del cazzo. Perché non è che "loro pretendono", ma è che "NOI DIAMO la nostra libertà e civiltà a loro", proprio perché SIAMO così. Insomma, se ammazzi chi ammazza è la barbarie.


Io ammazzo loro perchè loro ammazzeranno noi.....!


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu reagisci di pancia (mi piace, perché sei integro!), ma se tutti reagissero come te, proprio le ragioni per cui tu ti batti sarebbero annientate.
> E' un po' come quando alcuni ti dicono "loro vengono qui e pretendono di costruire le loro moschee; invece se tu vai là ti ammazzano": è un discorso del cazzo. Perché non è che "loro pretendono", ma è che "NOI DIAMO la nostra libertà e civiltà a loro", proprio perché SIAMO così. Insomma*, se ammazzi chi ammazza è la barbarie*.


sacrosanto


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi il senso di togliere i simboli religiosi e il natale dalle scuole quando in Italia ad ogni angolo trovi una chiesa? sono le nostre tradizioni, è la nostra storia...allora secondo te arrivano da noi gli stranieri e noi ci dobbiamo adattare a loro in questo modo finto e sciocco? il senso quale sarebbe? altrimenti si offendono e ci rimangono male? ma sticazzi!


Su questa cosa noto che si fa ancora casino, anche qui. Le chiese SONO luoghi di culto, lì CI VANNO i simboli religiosi! Se a me non sta bene, non entro in chiesa. Non è che vado lì a rompere i coglioni.

A scuola, invece, ci dovrebbero andare tutti! Ergo? Se non vuoi fare la recita di Natale, la scuola dovrebbe proporti un'attività alternativa, fosse anche pulire i cessi! Ma quello è compito della scuola. Se io non voglio fare l'ora di religione, dovrebbe fornirmi un'alternativa. Ai miei tempi, era andare ai giardinetti a leggere Dylan Dog. Neanche all'interno dell'istituto, mi lasciavano stare. E' questa l'idiozia!

E per il resto, le leggi ci sono. Poi noi siamo ipocriti e coglioni, e qui hai 10.000 volte ragione. Ma è lo stesso problema per cui ogni anno si inasprisce la pena per chi procura un incidente stradale sotto l'effetto di alcol e/o stupefacenti, quando basterebbe far applicare le leggi esistenti! Prova tu in Svizzera a fare inversione a U con la striscia continua.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e c'è chi ride e scherza, perché ritiene Lothare e il Conte simpatici.
> 
> ...


la simpatia e l'antipatia sono cose soggettive, no?
Neanche essere d'accorto o in disaccordo può essere negativo. Anzi, può essere stimolante e costruttivo.
Ma è necessaria una minima dose di buon senso ed intelligenze per interagire con le altre persone affinchè ne nasca un dialogo.
Ora... con gente come quella, che possibilità si ha di farlo? Sotto zero percentuale.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ammazzo loro perchè loro ammazzeranno noi.....!


Un assassino è dentro chiunque. Sarebbe meglio che mi ammazzassi, quasi ti do l'indirizzo, eh.
E non esistono "noi" e "loro", ma solo "noi".


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Fanta*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu reagisci di pancia (mi piace, perché sei integro!), ma se tutti reagissero come te, proprio le ragioni per cui tu ti batti sarebbero annientate.
> E' un po' come quando alcuni ti dicono "loro vengono qui e pretendono di costruire le loro moschee; invece se tu vai là ti ammazzano": è un discorso del cazzo. Perché non è che "loro pretendono", ma è che "NOI DIAMO la nostra libertà e civiltà a loro", proprio perché SIAMO così. Insomma, se ammazzi chi ammazza è la barbarie.


E aggiungo.Quello che scrivi è giusto ma il mondo non è perfetto.La teoria è una cosa,la pratica è un'altra cosa.Davanti ad un soggetto armato che non esita a sparare per dare il colpo di grazia ad un altro uomo in terra che implora di non sparare,io smetto di capire o cercare di capire....non esiterei a sparare per uccidere..pre difendere la vita di quell'uomo ferito e indifeso.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Un assassino è dentro chiunque. Sarebbe meglio che mi ammazzassi, quasi ti do l'indirizzo, eh.
> E non esistono "noi" e "loro", ma solo "noi".


Sarebbe meglio.Dal momento che tu uccidi io divento io e tu diventi tu....!


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E aggiungo.Quello che scrivi è giusto ma il mondo non è perfetto.La teoria è una cosa,la pratica è un'altra cosa.Davanti ad un soggetto armato che non esita a sparare per dare il colpo di grazia ad un altro uomo in terra che implora di non sparare,io smetto di capire o cercare di capire....non esiterei a sparare per uccidere..pre difendere la vita di quell'uomo ferito e indifeso.


E lo farei anche io. Ma tu stai dscrivendo un'azione di guerra. In quella situazione non avrei esitato un secondo. E penso che la legge mi avrebbe assolto o condannato a pena lieve.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un assassino è dentro chiunque. Sarebbe meglio che mi ammazzassi, quasi ti do l'indirizzo, eh.
> E non esistono "noi" e "loro", ma solo "noi".


Ma cosa cazzo stai dicendo. Fantastica su.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Fanta*



Fantastica ha detto:


> E lo farei anche io. Ma tu stai dscrivendo un'azione di guerra. In quella situazione non avrei esitato un secondo. E penso che la legge mi avrebbe assolto o condannato a pena lieve.


Il nostro ordinamento giuridico ti avrebbe assolto con formula piena.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E aggiungo.Quello che scrivi è giusto ma il mondo non è perfetto.La teoria è una cosa,la pratica è un'altra cosa.Davanti ad un soggetto armato che non esita a sparare per dare il colpo di grazia ad un altro uomo in terra che implora di non sparare,io smetto di capire o cercare di capire....non esiterei a sparare per uccidere..pre difendere la vita di quell'uomo ferito e indifeso.


se sei presente ok, neanche io esiterei.
Ma farlo dopo ore ed ore che il poveraccio è stato ammazzato?
Io preferirei fargli desiderare la morte, a mezzo di carcere ultra duro, lo lascerei a mangiarsi per anni la propria merda.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comprendere significa CAPIRE o cercare di capire. E non è per niente la stessa cosa di giustificare.
> L'ignoranza si dimostra esattamente in questa incapacità. Ma se è troppo difficile per te, pazienza.
> 
> Intanto, sono morti altri due poliziotti, ci sono venti feriti e un uomo in ostaggio nelle mani di quei due assassini.


Era quello che cercavo di dire ieri.
Ci sono un miliardo e 320milioni di islamici nel mondo, sono più dei cattolici.
Solo il 25% sono arabi, ci tengo a ricordarlo.
Ad esempio ho letto ieri che proprio in Francia ogni anno si convertono all'islam circa 40000 cattolici.
Di questo miliardo e 320milioni una fetta è integralista. All'interno di questa alcune cellule impazzite fanno cose orrende, ignobili.
Di cellule impazzite, anche se il contesto è diverso, ce n'è di ogni specie.
Pensiamo al terrorismo vissuto in casa nostra, brigate rosse e brigate nere... non parlo di destra e sinistra perchè la politica, cura della polis, con il terrorismo non c'entra nulla, come non può entrarci la religione.
Ovviamente queste cellule impazzite sono gestite da qualcuno che ha degli interessi, com'è poi sempre, e che ragiona in modo lucidissimo per ottenere un tornaconto in termini economici e di potere.
Altrettanto ovviamente le cose da fare sono due: smantellare l'organizzazione da un lato, ma dall'altro occorre capire come evitare che a questa aderiscano altre persone, spinte magari da rabbia, da odio.
E bisogna evitare che si faccia la caccia all'islamico, che l'islamico diventi il nemico a prescindere.
Occorre creare le condizioni per cui questa politica di odio razziale non attecchisca nè in un senso nè nell'altro.
Quando io ho individuato in qualcuno un mio nemico, ho un nemico, l'odio si diffonde perchè si nutre degli istinti peggiori.
Ecco cosa bisogna comprendere.
Perchè se si effettua solo la prima cosa, si ottiene sicuramente un effetto boomerang.
Ovvero fare l'interesse dell'integralismo, che poi in realtà diventa l'interesse di chi ci sta dietro.
Oltre al fatto che ovviamente è risibile ricondurre il comportamento di queste cellule all'intero mondo islamico.
Che se fossero tutti terroristi, 1.320.000.000, saremmo credo nella cacca fino al collo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



zadig ha detto:


> se sei presente ok, neanche io esiterei.
> Ma farlo dopo ore ed ore che il poveraccio è stato ammazzato?
> Io preferirei fargli desiderare la morte, a mezzo di carcere ultra duro, lo lascerei a mangiarsi per anni la propria merda.


Certo che sono d'accordo.E non vorrei essere frainteso.Contro il mondo arabo non ho nulla,ma certo dovrebbe partire dal mondo arabo una condanna per questi gesti di merda....e non mi sembra stia accadendo.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Leggete qui*

Per me è sensato, e soprattutto INFORMATO, cazzo!

http://espresso.repubblica.it/visio...-mondo-unitevi-contro-l-intolleranza-1.193747


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

Scusate ma se tutti ammazzano tutti non rimane più  nessuno....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per me è sensato, e soprattutto INFORMATO, cazzo!
> 
> http://espresso.repubblica.it/visio...-mondo-unitevi-contro-l-intolleranza-1.193747


Ma vaffanculo tu, quella cazzo di merdona della Bonino e pure l'Espresso. Ma di che cazzo parla pure questa.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Scusate ma se tutti ammazzano tutti non rimane più  nessuno....


Io ammazzerei solo chi vuole ammazzare.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ammazzerei solo chi vuole ammazzare.


ma dicendo così vuoi ammazzare


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che sono d'accordo.E non vorrei essere frainteso.Contro il mondo arabo non ho nulla,ma certo dovrebbe partire dal mondo arabo una condanna per questi gesti di merda....e non mi sembra stia accadendo.


mi viene da pensare che sia ancora peggio quando lo fanno.
E non solo gli arabi.
Dico questo perchè, all'infuori di quelle parole, i fatti non ci sono mai.
Anzi, magari sono proprio loro i mandanti. Un po' come il "coccolina coccolina, chi l'ha fatta la sente prima".


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> mi viene da pensare che sia ancora peggio quando lo fanno.
> E non solo gli arabi.
> Dico questo perchè, all'infuori di quelle parole, i fatti non ci sono mai.
> Anzi, magari sono proprio loro i mandanti. Un po' come il "coccolina coccolina, chi l'ha fatta la sente prima".


andra bene? le voci le sento


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma dicendo così vuoi ammazzare


No,voglio difendere chi vuole vivere civilmente.


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ammazzerei solo chi vuole ammazzare.


Sono tanti però  eh?E poi ne uscirebbero sempre altri....che verrebbero ad amazzarti per aver ammazzato quelli di prima...Insomma un macello.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Sono tanti però  eh?E poi ne uscirebbero sempre altri....che verrebbero ad amazzarti per aver ammazzato quelli di prima...Insomma un macello.


Giusto,ma non c'è alternativa.Non puoi farti uccidere e rimanere impassibile.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,voglio difendere chi vuole vivere civilmente.


ma chi vive civilmente non uccide.
 rinneghi lo stesso principio che difendi


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> andra bene? le voci le sento


va benissimo... somiglia tanto ad un furetto!


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo tu, quella cazzo di merdona della Bonino e pure l'Espresso. Ma di che cazzo parla pure questa.


Provare a leggere?


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Provare a leggere?


utopia.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> va benissimo... somiglia tanto ad un furetto!


È un gatto psicotico. Come la mia Charlie


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Ma*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi vive civilmente non uccide.
> rinneghi lo stesso principio che difendi


Non c'è alternativa.Bisogna ACCETTARE IL FATTO CHE bisogna uccidere per conservare la propria libertà.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> È un gatto psicotico. Come la mia Charlie


non è psicotica, probabilmente solo un po' stressata.

Comunque, per restare in tema...


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è alternativa.Bisogna ACCETTARE IL FATTO CHE bisogna uccidere per conservare la propria libertà.


la tua firma è un omaggio?
a quanto pare non lo lasciano andare in pace


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non è psicotica, probabilmente solo un po' stressata.
> 
> Comunque, per restare in tema...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Provare a leggere?


Ma ho pure letto. Un po'. Ma che cazzo su. La Bonino. Ma porca merda.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ho pure letto. Un po'. Ma che cazzo su. La Bonino. Ma porca merda.


grande donna


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


>


vuoi leggere la pagina di nonciclopedia dove l'ho preso?
È carina..


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> vuoi leggere la pagina di nonciclopedia dove l'ho preso?
> È carina..


certo


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> la tua firma è un omaggio?
> a quanto pare non lo lasciano andare in pace


Mi mancherà,come mi è sempre mancato Massimo Troisi.Non riesco a credere che non ascolterò più la sua inconfondibile musica.Per il resto,siamo solo all'inizio.Indagheranno l'autista,e incominceranno furiose liti.....!Mi sento un pò più solo adesso...!


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> certo


et voilà: http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Gatto_bellico


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande donna


Come no. Ammazza. Un donnone. Una donnola, meglio.


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto,ma non c'è alternativa.Non puoi farti uccidere e rimanere impassibile.


Io ti ho capito,un po' come dicevano i greci antichi "se vogliamo fare la pace dobbiamo fare la guerra" ma neanche ammazzando si risolve un granché.Si arriva allo sterminio.Dirò  una banalità  ma se siamo ancora qui a scivere è  proprio perchè qualcuno ha scelto di non ammazzare....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque io mi sto chiedendo da ieri, come mai, visto che l'intelligence francese sembra tra le più fighe d' Europa come mai pur cconoscendo e seguendo i soggetti in questione, non si sia accorta di un cazzo.
> Cioè.
> Stiamo messi bene a sicurezza.


Anche perchè i due soggetti erano nell'elenco di quelli che non potevano entrare in USA
e gli americani non hanno pubblicato quelle vignette...
Pur conoscendole...


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito ma neanche ammazzando si risolve un granché.Si arriva allo sterminio.Dirò  una banalità  ma se siamo ancora qui a scivere è  proprio perchè qualcuno ha scelto di non ammazzare....


Non abbiamo alternativa,tu ne hai una?


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non abbiamo alternativa,tu ne hai una?


Se l'avessi stavo qui a scrivere?Mi ero presa il nobel per la pace


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Eratò*



Eratò ha detto:


> Se l'avessi stavo qui a scrivere?Mi ero presa il nobel per la pace


O ti fai uccidere passivamente o reagisci.Siamo più noi che loro.....!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche qui,come in molte altre cose della vita che colpiscono il proprio sentire senza avere l' oggettività, fare un calderone è facile.
> Quando all università feci religioni comparate, mi accostati al Corano in maniera un po' chiusa, ed erano anni che il terrorismo islamico così come  lo conosciamo oggi, era ancora in divenire.
> Il Corano è come la Bibbia.
> Il messaggio è universale ma ognuno ci legge quello che vuole.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:

Ma io non capisco tutto sto can can
perchè fa tanto impressione il termine integralisti, jihadisti ecc...ecc...

Quando ahimè da bambino ricordo i jadisti di casa nostra...

I brigatisti rossi no?

Libertà di espressione?
Certo...

Però poi non piangere caro giornalista se le BR ti gambizzavano eh?

E vorrei osservare come il nostro terrorismo cadde nel vuoto per la risposta silenziosa delle masse che dovevano sollevarsi no?

Le BR colpiscono i dirigenti industriali per arringare gli operai a sollevare il capo ed entrare in guerra no?
Risultato, che gli operai umilmente dicono, noi non vogliamo che accoppate i nostri dirigenti che poi finiamo noi in mezzo ad una strada...

Sul discorso dei martiri mi trovi pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E dico un ultima cosa.
> Mi fa ribrezzo pensare che qualcuno non possa fare satira su tutto
> Pensare che in qualche modo " se la siano cercata" è da vomito.
> Per me.


Secondo me si può fare satira su tutto, 
ma per fare satira secondo me ci vuole arguzia e intelligenza
Sapere bene fino a che livello ci si può spingere senza creare "incidenti".

Francamente io penso che la satira di Charlie fosse satira stupida.
E che Charlie stesso pensasse che la sua satira così grottesca non finisse per offendere nessuno.

Ma ripeto, gli americani, hanno ritenuto opportuno NON pubblicare quelle vignette.

Secondo la mia personale sensibilità...
Mi fa crepare dal ridere la satira di Guzzanti quando impersona Bossi trasformato in Annibal che dice...
Basta con i papi extracomunitari che portano via il lavoro ai papi italiani...

Mi fa il voltastomaco una vignetta che riproduce un rapporto omosex tra Cristo e lo Spirito Santo.

Il punto è anche che chi fa o intende fare satira deve stare attento a non colpire realtà che sono prese enormemente sul serio da certe persone...

Faccio un esempio quella battuta di Berlusconi sui Kapo...

Non è stata presa da nessuno come SATIRA...

Perchè non era un comico a farla, ma un presidente di consiglio, in un parlamento europeo.

Altro caso...
Le storpiature dell'immagine del campo di Auswitz da beppe grillo...

Bon tu dirai ci sono maniere civili per opporsi no?

Ma non per tutti è così...


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> O ti fai uccidere passivamente o reagisci.Siamo più noi che loro.....!


Sai cos'è  Oscuro? È che secondo me il discorso va ben oltre la religione,l'integrazione  e le differenze tra i popoli... Ci sono molte forze in gioco  che gestiscono i conflitti secondo i loro interessi.L'industria delle armi e la maggioranza dei governi ci sono dentro fino al collo e non guardano in faccia a nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sai cos'è  Oscuro? È che secondo me il discorso va ben oltre la religione,l'integrazione  e le differenze tra i popoli... Ci sono molte forze in gioco  che gestiscono i conflitti secondo i loro interessi.L'industria delle armi e la maggioranza dei governi ci sono dentro fino al collo e non guardano in faccia a nessuno.


Infatti chi ha armato Osama?
Ocio che Osama era un uomo ricchissimo
che si è ridotto a vivere in mezzo alle grotte...

Ma ha investito tutti i suoi averi...


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti chi ha armato Osama?
> Ocio che Osama era un uomo ricchissimo
> che si è ridotto a vivere in mezzo alle grotte...
> 
> Ma ha investito tutti i suoi averi...


si vede proprio che sei un mangiamerda professionale ed addestrato.
E si vede da come ti bevi le stronzate che sparano gli americani.
Ti piace la cucina internazionale, bravo!

(quella del "Osama era un uomo ricchissimo
che si è ridotto a vivere in mezzo alle grotte" è spassosissima!  )


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande donna



ma anche no


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Conte ma il punto quale sarebbe? Fai il discorso di Don Abbondio, ovvero di stare attenti qui e lì e poi?


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> si vede proprio che sei un mangiamerda professionale ed addestrato.
> E si vede da come ti bevi le stronzate che sparano gli americani.
> Ti piace la cucina internazionale, bravo!


Ma gli americani di casini ne hanno combinati a josa proprio per gli interessi loro.Difensori di 'sto cazzo insieme alla NATO.Decidono d'intervenire solo dove gli conviene e si tirano fuori lasciando gli altri a smazzarsela. ..non che l'EU sia meglio.Per aiutare la Grecia (che poi non è  la Grecia ma le banche) l'hanno prima obbligata ad armarsi fino al collo e adesso siamo pieni zeppi di armi ma gli ospedali son senza farmaci....


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma gli americani di casini ne hanno combinati a josa proprio per gli interessi loro.Difensori di 'sto cazzo insieme alla NATO.Decidono d'intervenire solo dove gli conviene e si tirano fuori lasciando gli altri a smazzarsela. ..non che l'EU sia meglio.Per aiutare la Grecia (che poi non è  la Grecia ma le banche) l'hanno prima obbligata ad armarsi fino al collo e adesso siamo pieni zeppi di armi ma gli ospedali son senza farmaci....


prima che gli USA diventassero quello che sono, lo Stato che ha fatto più merdate per il mondo era l'UK.
E gli USA sono riusciti a scalzare loro dalla pole position...

A loro fregancazzo del popolo greco, tanto si ammantano di meriti grazie al potere che hanno.
E poi sanno di essere impunibili.


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> prima che gli USA diventassero quello che sono, lo Stato che ha fatto più merdate per il mondo era l'UK.
> E gli USA sono riusciti a scalzare loro dalla pole position...
> 
> A loro fregancazzo del popolo greco, tanto si ammantano di meriti grazie al potere che hanno.
> E poi sanno di essere impunibili.


Bravo.A loro frega un cazzo degli popoli...


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma gli americani di casini ne hanno combinati a josa proprio per gli interessi loro.Difensori di 'sto cazzo insieme alla NATO.Decidono d'intervenire solo dove gli conviene e si tirano fuori lasciando gli altri a smazzarsela. ..non che l'EU sia meglio.Per aiutare la Grecia (che poi non è  la Grecia ma le banche) l'hanno prima obbligata ad armarsi fino al collo e adesso siamo pieni zeppi di armi ma gli ospedali son senza farmaci....


che poi fossero solo gli americani... comunque anche con l'islam si fa una grande opera di disinformazione. Il paese che meno rispetta i diritti umani (una su tutte ancora impedisce alle donne di guidare, alcune da poco sono state condannate ad anni di galera per averlo fatto, ma ovviamente non sene parla) e più sovvenziona i movimenti radicali è l'Arabia Saudita. Essendo un alleato di ferro degli yankes, hanno diritto all'invisibilità sui media.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma anche no


cioè?


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> che poi fossero solo gli americani... comunque anche con l'islam si fa una grande opera di disinformazione. Il paese che meno rispetta i diritti umani (una su tutte ancora impedisce alle donne di guidare, alcune da poco sono state condannate ad anni di galera per averlo fatto, ma ovviamente non sene parla) e più sovvenziona i movimenti radicali è l'Arabia Saudita. Essendo un alleato di ferro degli yankes, hanno diritto all'invisibilità sui media.


Impedisce alle donne di guidare?a me questo sembra un grosso esempio di civiltà e di sicurezza delle persone.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande donna


Quoto


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Impedisce alle donne di guidare?a me questo sembra un grosso esempio di civiltà e di sicurezza delle persone.:rotfl:


vabbè questo si... ma almeno che lo si dica, almeno li si prende ad esempio :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè questo si... ma almeno che lo si dica, almeno li si prende ad esempio :carneval:


La dimostrazione che il mondo orientale non è tutto da buttare...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La dimostrazione che il mondo orientale non è tutto da buttare...:rotfl:


Esageraaaaati!!!


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè?



mai sopportata.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma gli americani di casini ne hanno combinati a josa proprio per gli interessi loro.Difensori di 'sto cazzo insieme alla NATO.Decidono d'intervenire solo dove gli conviene e si tirano fuori lasciando gli altri a smazzarsela. ..non che l'EU sia meglio.Per aiutare la Grecia (che poi non è la Grecia ma le banche) l'hanno prima obbligata ad armarsi fino al collo e adesso siamo pieni zeppi di armi ma gli ospedali son senza farmaci....


Gli istituti di credito tedeschi hanno riempito a forza le banche di greche di titoli indebitandole a dismisura, ben oltre le capacità del paese di far fronte ai debiti. E poi l'UE ha ditrutto una NAZIONE per ripagare quei debiti. Il problema non è lslam, ma chi lo usa.


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gli istituti di credito tedeschi hanno riempito a forza le banche di greche di titoli indebitandole a dismisura, ben oltre le capacità del paese di far fronte ai debiti. E poi l'UE ha ditrutto una NAZIONE per ripagare quei debiti. Il problema non è lslam, ma chi lo usa.


Concordo.Vi siete mai chiesti perché  l'allora primo ministro greco Kostas Karamanlis scomparve dalla politica come se non fosse mai esistito?Il 2008 ricevette minacce di morte a lui e ai suoi figli perché aveva rotto il cazzo agli americani e ai governi europei in quanto negoziava con Putin il rifornimento di gas per tutti i balcani e inoltre non piaceva la sua politica estera...Il fallimento (perché  di fallimento si tratta dal momento in cui non abbiamo più  la sovranità) poteva essere evitato?Si ma non conveniva a nessuno.Il progetto di uccisione del premier si chiamava Pithias 1 e da allora Karamanlis scomparve in un buco nero.
Ecco il link ma è  in inglese
http://www.keeptalkinggreece.com/2012/03/15/russian-spies-revealed-assassination-plot-against-former-pm-karamanlis/

Ecco un altro in italianohttp://www.eurasia-rivista.org/un-giallo-politico-in-salsa-greca/15051/


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mai sopportata.


ne hai facoltà.questo non toglie che per me sia una donna in gamba


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Sulla Bonino*

Scusate, ma che cazzo me ne frega di CHI è. Ecco un altro modo di ragionare che mi fa imbufalire. Guardare alla persona e non alle COSE CHE DICE!
Anche queste sono basi di civile convivenza. Proprio vero che guardare la TV fa male. Lo stile dei talk-show vi ha degenerato i tessuti molli.


----------



## tullio (9 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sbagli cara, il messaggio è buono a prescindere, non ha importanza quanti riescono più o meno bene a metterlo in pratica.


IL fatto è che, indipendentemente dall'eventualità che noi si sia o meno credenti, il cristianesimo come elemento culturale condiziona ciò che siamo in profondità. Persino il nostro, eventualmente, esser atei è un risultato del cristianesimo, non essendo concepibile questa categoria (o posizione) in nessuna cultura fuori dal cristianesimo. Dunque noi siamo cristiani in senso culturale. A questo esser cristiani appartengono alcuni valori che, nonostante l'espansione coloniale (o forse: proprio a causa di questa espansione) non appartengono a tutti. Ad esempio la libertà di coscienza, con i suoi derivati nelle 5 classiche libertà civili. 
Ora, diventa difficile coniugare questa libertà con chi non la condivide, Lasciamo stare le reazioni psicologiche personali: chi è colpito emotivamente non sempre ha la necessaria lucidità. Queste reazioni possono spingere a prendere o ocndividere momentaneamente posizioni più vicine al tifo calcistico che alla scelta ideologica. Resta però che per noi diventa difficile mediare tra il rispetto di certi valori, ad esempio la libertà di coscienza, e il rispetto della diversità mentre chi dell'occidente è disposto ad accettare i benefici sociali e tecnologici ma non quelli etici vede come un insulto ciò che per noi è libertà. Da una parte, in nome della libertà, sembra difficile poter pretendere che il diverso si assimili a noi perdendo la sua diversità, dall'altra sembra difficile poter condividere con questa diversità. Di qui le tendenze populiste di carattere reazionario che si diffondono e che minacciano ogni possibilità di convivenza. Il fatto è che non convivere è impossibile (a meno di non sognare come auspicabile una catastrofe nucleare) e questo significa accettare la multiculturalità, indipendentemetne dal fatto che piaccia o no. Una multiculturalità che non possiamo non accettare proprio in nome di quella libertà di coscienza che costituisce la nostra eredità cristiana.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque in Francia sta succedendo un gran casino, ci sono due assedi.


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero che vengano presi vivi.....possono anche consegnarli a me.... mi devono anche consegnare mamme,sorelle,padri e fratelli....il mio canale comunicativo sarebbe decisamente poco incline al diaologo e alle comprensione.....un po come il loro....



Tranquillo, fanatici come sono si suicideranno prima ancora di essere catturati. Non avremmo nemmeno la soddisfazione di ucciderli noi.....


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusate, ma che cazzo me ne frega di CHI è. Ecco un altro modo di ragionare che mi fa imbufalire. Guardare alla persona e non alle COSE CHE DICE!
> Anche queste sono basi di civile convivenza. Proprio vero che guardare la TV fa male. Lo stile dei talk-show vi ha degenerato i tessuti molli.



quindi?


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai facoltà.*questo non toglie che per me sia una donna in gamba*


assolutamente,
io non condivido


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma gli americani di casini ne hanno combinati a josa proprio per gli interessi loro.Difensori di 'sto cazzo insieme alla NATO.Decidono d'intervenire solo dove gli conviene e si tirano fuori lasciando gli altri a smazzarsela. ..non che l'EU sia meglio.Per aiutare la Grecia (che poi non è  la Grecia ma le banche) l'hanno prima obbligata ad armarsi fino al collo e adesso siamo pieni zeppi di armi ma gli ospedali son senza farmaci....



Premesso che amo la Grecia,e la popolazione,avendola piu'volte visitata....ti chiedo........
avere un'esercito con piu'soldati,di quello tedesco,e'stato imposto dagli Usa??
E il numero dei dipendenti statali greci,il piu'alto in Europa,sempre colpa Usa??


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusate, ma che cazzo me ne frega di CHI è. Ecco un altro modo di ragionare che mi fa imbufalire. Guardare alla persona e non alle COSE CHE DICE!
> Anche queste sono basi di civile convivenza. Proprio vero che guardare la TV fa male. Lo stile dei talk-show vi ha degenerato i tessuti molli.


civile convivenza è anche lasciare che gli altri si esprimano senza fare queste considerazioni che sì , assomigliano ai toni del talk


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> civile convivenza è anche lasciare che gli altri si esprimano senza fare queste considerazioni che sì , assomigliano ai toni del talk


beh, mica ho zittito nessuno. Ho solo detto come la penso su questa moda di attaccare le persone invece dei discorsi che fanno. La odio, sono umana anche io.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi?


Quindi non è che perché la signora Bonino mi sta antipatica qualsiasi cosa scriva o dica è di default una stronzata. Tutto qui.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> beh, mica ho zittito nessuno. Ho solo detto come la penso su questa moda di attaccare le persone invece dei discorsi che fanno.* La odio, sono umana anche io*.


pardon , dimenticavo


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> pardon , dimenticavo


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Premesso che amo la Grecia,e la popolazione,avendola piu'volte visitata....ti chiedo?
> Ma avere un'esercito con piu'soldati,di quello tedesco,e'stato imposto dagli Usa??
> E il numero dei dipendenti statali greci,il piu'alto in Europa,sempre colpa Usa??



A parte che in Grecia la naja è  obbligatoria pensate veramente che le promesse e le assunzioni degli statali siano solo un fenomeno greco o italiano?Pensate che la corruzione in paesi come la Germania  non esistano?Veramente pensate che i paesi che non sono in crisi (che poi quali sarebbero?) siano composti solo da persone virtuose,perfette e oneste che non si sono mai fatte corrompere o lo farebbero?La Germania ha la quantita di depositi in contanti doppia rispetto al Italia e ha la tracciabilita del contante non a 1000 euro ma a 10000 per gli acquisti..E in piu le sue banche sono imbottite di derivati tossici americani per un valore di almeno 50 volte il debito pubblico italiano.Dati ufficiali eh?Tira tu le somme e dimmi cos'è  la corruzione... Tutto il mondo è  paese solo che gli italiani e i greci i loro panni li lavano in pubblico mentre gli altri nppure pensi che gli alleati europei non sapessero già  delle finanze della Grecia prima ancora che entrasse nel euro?Dai su Lothar mangiano su di noi e mangiano su di voi.I greci e gli italiani sono ladri di galline quelli invece rubano tutta la fattoria in giacca e cravatta.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parte che in Grecia la naja è  obbligatoria pensate veramente che le promesse e le assunzioni degli statali siano solo un fenomeno greco o italiano?Pensate che la corruzione in paesi come la Germania  non esistano?Veramente pensate che i paesi che non sono in crisi (che poi quali sarebbero?) siano composti solo da persone virtuose,perfette e oneste che non si sono mai fatte corrompere o lo farebbero?La Germania ha la quantita di depositi in contanti doppia rispetto al Italia e ha la tracciabilita del contante non a 1000 euro ma a 10000 per gli acquisti..E in piu le sue banche sono imbottite di derivati tossici americani per un valore di almeno 50 volte il debito pubblico italiano.Dati ufficiali eh?Tira tu le somme e dimmi cos'è  la corruzione... Tutto il mondo è  paese solo che gli italiani e i greci i loro panni li lavano in pubblico mentre gli altri nppure pensi che gli alleati europei non sapessero già  delle finanze della Grecia prima ancora che entrasse nel euro?Dai su Lothar mangiano su di noi e mangiano su di voi.I greci e gli italiani sono ladri di galline quelli invece rubano tutta la fattoria in giacca e cravatta.



Ciao

non concordo a riguardo. 
Ma non importa. 


sienne


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quindi non è che perché la signora Bonino mi sta antipatica qualsiasi cosa scriva o dica è di default una stronzata. Tutto qui.


dove lo avrei scritto, di grazia?

ho solo detto che per me non è una gran donna.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dove lo avrei scritto, di grazia?
> 
> ho solo detto che per me non è una gran donna.


emma for president!


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> dove lo avrei scritto, di grazia?
> 
> ho solo detto che per me non è una gran donna.


Infatti, io parlavo a JB. Ma tu l'articolo l'hai letto?


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parte che in Grecia la naja è  obbligatoria pensate veramente che le promesse e le assunzioni degli statali siano solo un fenomeno greco o italiano?Pensate che la corruzione in paesi come la Germania  non esistano?Veramente pensate che i paesi che non sono in crisi (che poi quali sarebbero?) siano composti solo da persone virtuose,perfette e oneste che non si sono mai fatte corrompere o lo farebbero?La Germania ha la quantita di depositi in contanti doppia rispetto al Italia e ha la tracciabilita del contante non a 1000 euro ma a 10000 per gli acquisti..E in piu le sue banche sono imbottite di derivati tossici americani per un valore di almeno 50 volte il debito pubblico italiano.Dati ufficiali eh?Tira tu le somme e dimmi cos'è  la corruzione... Tutto il mondo è  paese solo che gli italiani e i greci i loro panni li lavano in pubblico mentre gli altri nppure pensi che *gli alleati europei non sapessero già  delle finanze della Grecia prima ancora che entrasse nel euro?*Dai su Lothar mangiano su di noi e mangiano su di voi.I greci e gli italiani sono ladri di galline quelli invece rubano tutta la fattoria in giacca e cravatta.



scusa ma la Grecia non ha taroccato i bilanci per sembrare dentro ai parametri UE?
mi pare fosse questo il punto, o non è vero?


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> emma for president!


de gustibus  




Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti, io parlavo a JB. Ma tu l'articolo l'hai letto?


certo, dopo il mio commento.
cmq si, ho letto l'articolo... e per me non è la soluzione

laici vs talebani?


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma la Grecia non ha taroccato i bilanci per sembrare dentro ai parametri UE?
> mi pare fosse questo il punto, o non è vero?


I conti li ha taroccati la classe dirigente non il popolo che ne sta pagando le conseguenze...Anche se secondo me già  si sapeva tutto.


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questa cosa noto che si fa ancora casino, anche qui.* Le chiese SONO luoghi di culto, lì CI VANNO i simboli religiosi! Se a me non sta bene, non entro in chiesa.* Non è che vado lì a rompere i coglioni.
> 
> A scuola, invece, ci dovrebbero andare tutti! Ergo? Se non vuoi fare la recita di Natale, la scuola dovrebbe proporti un'attività alternativa, fosse anche pulire i cessi! Ma quello è compito della scuola. Se io non voglio fare l'ora di religione, dovrebbe fornirmi un'alternativa. Ai miei tempi, era andare ai giardinetti a leggere Dylan Dog. Neanche all'interno dell'istituto, mi lasciavano stare. E' questa l'idiozia!
> 
> E per il resto, le leggi ci sono. Poi noi siamo ipocriti e coglioni, e qui hai 10.000 volte ragione. Ma è lo stesso problema per cui ogni anno si inasprisce la pena per chi procura un incidente stradale sotto l'effetto di alcol e/o stupefacenti, quando basterebbe far applicare le leggi esistenti! Prova tu in Svizzera a fare inversione a U con la striscia continua.



dai, fai il bravo...tutta la nostra nazione straripa di simboli religiosi, mica c'è bisogno di entrare in chiesa
osti a Napoli ci sono le cappellette dei santi nei muri delle case! e sulle Alpi c'è il Cristo delle vette...abbiamo croci in pratica ovunque, lungo le strade pericolose ci sono le croci che ricordano chi è morto d'incidente, e abbiamo i santini nel portafoglio...siamo noi, siamo così, perchè negarlo?


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> de gustibus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

no, intende verso i fanatismi in generale. 


sienne


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *I conti li ha taroccati la classe dirigente* non il popolo che ne sta pagando le conseguenze...Anche se secondo me già  si sapeva tutto.


bè, certo! non vedo come si possa anche solo ipotizzare diversamente


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, intende verso i fanatismi in generale.
> 
> ...



si l'ho capito che intende in generale


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> dai, fai il bravo...tutta la nostra nazione straripa di simboli religiosi, mica c'è bisogno di entrare in chiesa
> osti a Napoli ci sono le cappellette dei santi nei muri delle case! e sulle Alpi c'è il Cristo delle vette...abbiamo croci in pratica ovunque, lungo le strade pericolose ci sono le croci che ricordano chi è morto d'incidente, e abbiamo i santini nel portafoglio...siamo noi, siamo così, perchè negarlo?


molto vero


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> bè, certo! non vedo come si possa anche solo ipotizzare diversamente


Comunque ad oggi la Grecia non rappresenta  un rischio sistemico in quanto il 99% del debito ellenico è  in mano alle banche greche.Diversamente  nel 2012 i contribuenti europei,sopratutto italiani,attraverso il fondo salvastati hanno mantenuto  a galla  la situazione difatto salvando le banche francesi e tedesche troppo esposte in Grecia coi titoli ellenici il che significa che voi Italiani avete salvato le banche Francesi e Tedesche mentre noi Greci zombie eravamo e zombie siamo rimasti.E quindi sono politiche macroeconomiche in cui i popoli c'entrano ben poco.Perciò  continuo a sostenere(per tornare in tema)che ogni attacco e ogni atto terroristico va ben oltre la religione e i popoli.La guerra tra i poveri(popoli) è  sostenuta dai ricchi (governi).


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti, io parlavo a JB. Ma tu l'articolo l'hai letto?


Ma non è questione di antipatia. Ma porca puttana. L'odio verso i rom, la colpa e nostra che i profughi (...) rinchiudiamo nei campi? Ma VAI CAZZO A FATTI UN GIRO PER ROMA a vedere cosa cazzo combinano i rom. Tu (e la Bonino, ma tu soprattutto) non sao davvero di cosa cazzo parli. Pontificate sul nulla. Quella vecchia ciabatta pro-Israle di merda. Ma vattene a fare in culo, dai. Tu e lei.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di antipatia. Ma porca puttana. L'odio verso i rom, la colpa e nostra che i profughi (...) rinchiudiamo nei campi? Ma VAI CAZZO A FATTI UN GIRO PER ROMA a vedere cosa cazzo combinano i rom. Tu (e la Bonino, ma tu soprattutto) non sao davvero di cosa cazzo parli. Pontificate sul nulla. Quella vecchia ciabatta pro-Israle di merda. Ma vattene a fare in culo, dai. Tu e lei.



Comunque, ci sono modelli in europa, che hanno percorso un'altra via con i Rom. 
Ne avevo già parlato tempo fa. Ho trovato un'articolo in italiano. Ha però già qualche anno. 
La Spagna ad esempio. 

http://www.saluteinternazionale.inf...“modello-spagnolo”-e-di-esempio-per-l’europa/


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Comunque, ci sono modelli in europa, che hanno percorso un'altra via con i Rom.
> Ne avevo già parlato tempo fa. Ho trovato un'articolo in italiano. Ha però già qualche anno.
> La Spagna ad esempio.
> 
> http://www.saluteinternazionale.inf...“modello-spagnolo”-e-di-esempio-per-l’europa/


Sienne. Sono una manica di fesserie. Per piacere, non mi ci far mettere. Per piacere. Prendi per buona la mia opinione in quanto tale.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Comunque, ci sono modelli in europa, che hanno percorso un'altra via con i Rom.
> Ne avevo già parlato tempo fa. Ho trovato un'articolo in italiano. Ha però già qualche anno.
> La Spagna ad esempio.
> 
> http://www.saluteinternazionale.inf...“modello-spagnolo”-e-di-esempio-per-l’europa/


Grazie per l'interessante contributo. Come sempre.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne. Sono una manica di fesserie. Per piacere, non mi ci far mettere. Per piacere. *Prendi per buona la mia opinione in quanto tale*.


E certo. Ipse dixit.:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne. Sono una manica di fesserie. Per piacere, non mi ci far mettere. Per piacere. Prendi per buona la mia opinione in quanto tale.



JB, la prendo per buona e come tua opinione. Ma non si può negare, che i Rom, cioè gli zingari in Spagna fanno parte della cultura spagnola oramai. Un processo lunghissimo. Ma loro ne fanno parte, pur esistendo ancora tanti problemi. Ma quel paese ne ha a prescindere.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

*E anche questo è tra i miei preferiti*

http://temi.repubblica.it/limes/piccolo-dizionario-al-contrario-sulla-strage-di-parigi/67594


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Comunque, ci sono modelli in europa, che hanno percorso un'altra via con i Rom.
> Ne avevo già parlato tempo fa. Ho trovato un'articolo in italiano. Ha però già qualche anno.
> La Spagna ad esempio.
> 
> http://www.saluteinternazionale.inf...“modello-spagnolo”-e-di-esempio-per-l’europa/


Brava. Il problema dei rom a Roma è che sono in mano alla criminalità organizzata.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Brava. Il problema dei rom a Roma è che sono in mano alla criminalità organizzata.


...

Avanti un altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, la prendo per buona e come tua opinione. Ma non si può negare, che i Rom, cioè gli zingari in Spagna fanno parte della cultura spagnola oramai. Un processo lunghissimo. Ma loro ne fanno parte, pur esistendo ancora tanti problemi. Ma quel paese ne ha a prescindere.


Sì sì, pure in Italia fanno parte del paesaggio urbano oramai.


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Avanti un altro.


Opinione supportata dai fatti (recenti, bello mio-a proposito, flap flap). Ma anche gli sbarchi massicci di clandestini lo sono, per esempio, e la voglia a firmare accordi...


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, pure in Italia fanno parte del paesaggio urbano oramai.



Non hai proprio capito. Fanno parte della cultura spagnola. Sono parte integrante. A livello nazionale. 
Cosa credi che sia il flamenco? Quando si parla della Spagna, dell'Andalusia, si parla dei gitani, non degli payos.


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Da piccola la mia scuola ha comprato i terreni in periferia, di fronte a una barraccopoli di zingari. Parlo degli anni 70. Roba alla Pasolini. Poco dopo aver finito il liceo li li hanno costruito case di protezione ufficiale e la baraccopoli non c'è più da mò... Quello quantomeno l'abbiamo fatto bene. Poi c' è la corruzione e c'è la nuova povertà. Ma all'epoca si è fatto un bel lavoro.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Opinione supportata dai fatti (recenti, bello mio-a proposito, flap flap). Ma anche gli sbarchi massicci di clandestini lo sono, per esempio, e la voglia a firmare accordi...


Ma quali fatti Drusì. Per favore. Quasi tutti gli italiani convolti nei fatti recenti sono rom, italiani ma rom di seconda o terza generazione. Mica quelli dei campi nomadi. Da chi cazzo pensi sia com posta la malavita, mmm? Mica sono tutti e solo italiani o che, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Non hai proprio capito. Fanno parte della cultura spagnola. Sono parte integrante. A livello nazionale.
> Cosa credi che sia il flamenco? Quando si parla della Spagna, dell'Andalusia, si parla dei gitani, non degli payos.


Ero ironico.


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quali fatti Drusì. Per favore. Quasi tutti gli italiani convolti nei fatti recenti sono rom, italiani ma rom di seconda o terza generazione. Mica quelli dei campi nomadi. Da chi cazzo pensi sia com posta la malavita, mmm? Mica sono tutti e solo italiani o che, eh.


Ma quando cazzo ho scritto che la criminalità organizzata è solo "italiana"???? Sono una internazionale del minchia Spectra ok????


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma quando cazzo ho scritto che la criminalità organizzata è solo "italiana"???? Sono una internazionale del minchia Spectra ok????


shhhhh calma calma....segui il flusso del chakra.... non seguire la negativita


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ero ironico.



Perfetto. Ho ancora da capire ...


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> shhhhh calma calma....segui il flusso del chakra.... non seguire la negativita


Hehe non ti preoccupare per la mia vena che bomba. Veramente mi scarico e poi li fuori sono serafica e non dico più parolacce[emoji12]


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma quando cazzo ho scritto che la criminalità organizzata è solo "italiana"???? Sono una internazionale del minchia Spectra ok????


Sì, ma non è che "i rom sono in mano alla crimilalità organizzata" come dei poveretti senza arte nè parte che non sanno quello che fanno perchè sono appena arrivati in un paese straniero e non sanno come tirare a campare. Che è una scemenza.


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma non è che "i rom sono in mano alla crimilalità organizzata" come dei poveretti senza arte nè parte che non sanno quello che fanno perchè sono appena arrivati in un paese straniero e non sanno come tirare a campare. Che è una scemenza.


Ok. D'accordo. Mica ho detto così infatti.  La criminalità organizzata pesca nei ghetti sia Tor Sapienza o Scampia.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2015)

Io lo farei diventare presidente, vice presidente, segretario del presidente e segretario del vice presidente (trino quatrino cinquino e tombola..! ). Così l'italia avrebbe sul serio un suo perchè.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ok. D'accordo. Mica ho detto così infatti. La criminalità organizzata pesca nei ghetti sia Tor Sapienza o Scampia.


Va bene, ma, ripeto, pure quelli che si sono "integrati" e sono rimasti qui da due o tre generazioni fanno quello che fanno. Io non sto dicendo che sono tutti malavitosi. Sto dicendo, invece, che il problema SIAMO NOI. Noi Stato, dico. Noi italiani. Le Bonino di questo paese del cazzo. Questo, tutte le Fantastiche piene zeppe di (pre)concetti senza una cazzo di esperienza di vita vissuta VERA che mammà deve ancora fargli la lavatrice e che votano cazzo. QUELLO E' IL PROBLEMA. Che votano pure. E vota oggi, vota domani ecco dove ci troviamo.


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Amarcord: una volta un grupetto di fanciulle abbiamo perso l'ultimo pullman di ritorno alla civiltà e ci siamo incaminate per la riva del fiume, costeggiato da queste baracche. Due pischelli con rami nelle mani si sono accostate a noi. Tutte nel panico. La più grande era mia sorella. Ha cominciato a parlare con loro mentre continuavamo a camminare,dialogando, calma e tranquilla. È risultato alla fine che erano curiosi di noi e l'attegiamento bullesco si è sciolto come neve al sole. Ci hanno "escoltate" e hanno chiesto a mia sorella quando potevano rivederci per continuare a parlarci. Ma il pullman non l'abbiamo perso più. 
Comunque va setto che mia sorella a volte sembra un elfo di Gran Burrone la puzzona...[emoji2]


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

io insisto ... 

il problema è che subiscono pregiudizi e discriminazione in Italia e altrove. E questo anche dalle autorità. 
Il processo di integrazione è veramente difficile per alcuni gruppi etnici ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io insisto ...
> 
> ...


Insisti ma io con te non mi ci metto perchè poi mi insulti in tedesco.


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, ma, ripeto, pure quelli che si sono "integrati" e sono rimasti qui da due o tre generazioni fanno quello che fanno. Io non sto dicendo che sono tutti malavitosi. Sto dicendo, invece, che il problema SIAMO NOI. Noi Stato, dico. Noi italiani. Le Bonino di questo paese del cazzo. Questo, tutte le Fantastiche piene zeppe di (pre)concetti senza una cazzo di esperienza di vita vissuta VERA che mammà deve ancora fargli la lavatrice e che votano cazzo. QUELLO E' IL PROBLEMA. Che votano pure. E vota oggi, vota domani ecco dove ci troviamo.


Quando ti spieghi è bene, non come quando ti pulsa la vena e basta  Spiegazione consivisibile, per me. Se non si fa una politica lunghimirante contro i ghetti ma si va avanti tra slogan dementi da una parte e dall'altra...


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insisti ma io con te non mi ci metto perchè poi mi insulti in tedesco.



:risata: 

OK ... è anche un modo per darmi ragione


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, ma, ripeto, pure quelli che si sono "integrati" e sono rimasti qui da due o tre generazioni fanno quello che fanno. Io non sto dicendo che sono tutti malavitosi. Sto dicendo, invece, che il problema SIAMO NOI. Noi Stato, dico. Noi italiani. Le Bonino di questo paese del cazzo. Questo, tutte le Fantastiche piene zeppe di (pre)concetti senza una cazzo di esperienza di vita vissuta VERA che mammà deve ancora fargli la lavatrice e che votano cazzo. QUELLO E' IL PROBLEMA. Che votano pure. E vota oggi, vota domani ecco dove ci troviamo.


 un'analisi dettagliata nella  quale la bonino e fantastica hanno gravi ed evidenti responsabilità.
del resto mi pare ovvio


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> un'analisi dettagliata nelal quale la bonino e fantastica hanno gravi ed evidenti responsabilità.
> del resto mi pare ovvio


Cazzo come no. Pure la carampane come te che senza capire UN CAZZO DI NULLA DI NIENTE W LA BONINO, BONINO LA GRANDE!!! EHHHHHH!!! PRESIDENTE DELL'UNIVERSO!!! Capito? Tu voti. Cazzo, ed è un bel problema.


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> OK ... è anche un modo per darmi ragione


Come si dice stronzo in tedesco?


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

altro annoso problema: da sterminare prima che lo diventino





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo come no.* Pure la carampane come te* che senza capire UN CAZZO DI NULLA DI NIENTE W LA BONINO, BONINO LA GRANDE!!! EHHHHHH!!! PRESIDENTE DELL'UNIVERSO!!! Capito? Tu voti. Cazzo, ed è un bel problema.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Come si dice stronzo in tedesco?



Ciao

non usiamo dire stronzo a qualcuno, ma ano. 
Arschloch ... simile come in inglese ... :unhappy:
Non lo uso. Uso altri ... 



sienne


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ma torniamo ai campi rom e vediamo che cazzo può fare un bambino messo al mondo per usarlo come fagotto per borseggiare meglio a fermata Spagna che quando cresce non sa che altro fare che è cresciuto tra selvaggi e dove cazzo lo prendono a lavorare se già si sa che è marcio... ma il boss ci ha mangiato su questi relitti umani come sulla merda radioattiva che nascondicchia sotto la sua stessa casa o falda acquifera... bomba al idrogeno?


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non usiamo dire stronzo a qualcuno, ma ano.
> Arschloch ... simile come in inglese ... :unhappy:
> ...


Ma tu sei tedesca tedesca Sienne?Io non ce l'ho con i popoli ma con i sistemi....te l'ho giurooooo!Lo sai che ti voglio beneComunque tu quali parole usi per indicare uno stronzo?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu sei tedesca tedesca Sienne?Io non ce l'ho con i popoli ma con i sistemi....te l'ho giurooooo!Lo sai che ti voglio beneComunque tu quali parole usi per indicare uno stronzo?


Non ho capito, vuoi insultarmi in tedesco pure tu?


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito, vuoi insultarmi in tedesco pure tu?


No.A te no....È che mi voglio fare una cultura.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu sei tedesca tedesca Sienne?Io non ce l'ho con i popoli ma con i sistemi....te l'ho giurooooo!Lo sai che ti voglio beneComunque tu quali parole usi per indicare uno stronzo?



Ciao

no, sono italo-spagnola. E cresciuta in tre paesi, tra qui la Svizzera. Cantone di Berna, ai piedi del Jura in una regione bilingue e con due confessioni. Ecco. E viva il pluralismo culturale ... 

Uso il bernese. Tipo, depp (scemo), hirnlos (senza cervello), fuu (marcio), fautschi-sou (maialefalso) ecc. 




sienne


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, sono italo-spagnola. E cresciuta in tre paesi, tra qui la Svizzera. Cantone di Berna, ai piedi del Jura in una regione bilingue e con due confessioni. Ecco. E viva il pluralismo culturale ...
> 
> ...


Fautschi-sou e depp mi saranno molto utili:up:Grazie


----------



## lunaiena (9 Gennaio 2015)

Li hanno uccisi


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, sono italo-spagnola. E cresciuta in tre paesi, tra qui la Svizzera. Cantone di Berna, ai piedi del Jura in una regione bilingue e con due confessioni. Ecco. E viva il pluralismo culturale ...
> 
> ...


e quindi Johnny Depp --> Johnny Scemo?


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e quindi Johnny Depp --> Johnny Scemo?



Ciao

 ... si. Fa un certo effetto ... 


sienne


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Li hanno uccisi


ovvio: i morti non parlano.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... si. Fa un certo effetto ...
> 
> ...


credo che da oggi in poi lo vedrò sotto altri occhi! 
Un po' come quando ho saputo cosa significa Pajero, il nome di un fuoristrada..


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> credo che da oggi in poi lo vedrò sotto altri occhi!



Ciao

:rotfl: ... è inevitabile ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Brava. Il problema dei rom a Roma è che sono in mano alla criminalità organizzata.


E mica solo i rom no dico ma mafia, ndrangheta, sacra corona unita, camorra che sono e chi arruolano solo stranieri o pure italiani ? e sono o non sono inseriti così bene nel tessuto Italia tanto che hanno in mano anche pezzi di apparato statali ? e sono nella finanza, nel tessuto economico, mele lobbies... Ma vivete sulla luna ?! :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Li hanno uccisi


:cincin:


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ... è inevitabile ...
> 
> ...



ho editato il post, aggiungendo il Pajero...


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :cincin:


brinda idiota, così i segreti li portano nella tomba, e non si saprà mai chi li mandava.
Ma tu brinda, idiota senza cervello.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ho editato il post, aggiungendo il Pajero...



Ciao

:rotfl: ... el Pajero ... si ... 

que lindo ... 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> dai, fai il bravo...tutta la nostra nazione straripa di simboli religiosi, mica c'è bisogno di entrare in chiesa
> osti a Napoli ci sono le cappellette dei santi nei muri delle case! e sulle Alpi c'è il Cristo delle vette...abbiamo croci in pratica ovunque, lungo le strade pericolose ci sono le croci che ricordano chi è morto d'incidente, e abbiamo i santini nel portafoglio...siamo noi, siamo così, perchè negarlo?


Io non nego che buona parte della popolazione sia esattamente così. Nego di essere così io. Nego che tutti gli italiani siano così. E non parlo di minoranze culturali, parlo di italiani. Che tu non veda il problema sono fatti tuoi, ma il tuo discorso è assai pressappochista. Come dire che tutti gli italiani amano il calcio. E se vuoi guardare la TV di domenica devi mettere in conto che ci saranno ovunque trasmissioni calcistiche, anche se a te non piace. Lì però puoi almeno spegnere la TV. 

Inoltre, "fai il bravo" lo dici a qualcun altro. Non ti ho attaccato personalmente e non vedo perchè debba farlo tu. Ho già smesso di dialogare con chi, più che a quello che scrivevo, era interessato a "vincere la gara".

PS - Comunque quella cui ti riferisci tu è superstizione, con la religione c'entra gran poco. Persino il Vaticano è ormai - almeno a parole - piuttosto "freddino" riguardo a santini e luminarie all'italiana.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :cincin:


era inevitabile ...
un bimbo di sei mesi 
l'età del mio ...


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io non nego che buona parte della popolazione sia esattamente così. Nego di essere così io. Nego che tutti gli italiani siano così. E non parlo di minoranze culturali, parlo di italiani. Che tu non veda il problema sono fatti tuoi, ma il tuo discorso è assai pressappochista. Come dire che tutti gli italiani amano il calcio. E se vuoi guardare la TV di domenica devi mettere in conto che ci saranno ovunque trasmissioni calcistiche, anche se a te non piace. Lì però puoi almeno spegnere la TV.
> 
> Inoltre, "fai il bravo" lo dici a qualcun altro. Non ti ho attaccato personalmente e non vedo perchè debba farlo tu. Ho già smesso di dialogare con chi, più che a quello che scrivevo, era interessato a "vincere la gara".
> 
> PS - Comunque quella cui ti riferisci tu è superstizione, con la religione c'entra gran poco. Persino il Vaticano è ormai - almeno a parole - piuttosto "freddino" riguardo a santini e luminarie all'italiana.



fai il bravo era riferito alla tua affermazione che i simboli stanno in chiesa, io invece parlavo proprio, e anche, dei santini e delle luminarie all'italiana
comunque, saluti


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> fai il bravo era riferito alla tua affermazione che i simboli stanno in chiesa, io invece parlavo proprio, e anche, dei santini e delle luminarie all'italiana
> comunque, saluti


sei proprio bellina


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> era inevitabile ...
> un bimbo di sei mesi
> l'età del mio ...



sei invornita forte,pero'......secondo gente cosi'si fa'prendere viva???sveglia che sono le 18!!


----------



## lunaiena (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ovvio: i morti non parlano.



È una cosa a cui non avevo pensato...
alternativa secondo te...


pero cavoli pare ci siano 
4 ostaggi uccisi 
spero non il bimbo...


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> brinda idiota, così i segreti li portano nella tomba, e non si saprà mai chi li mandava.
> Ma tu brinda, idiota senza cervello.


Fatto salvo appoggiarti gli apprezzamenti sul micione D), ma tu credi veramente che nessuno sa/sapeva chi li ha mandati?
I servizi segreti algerini avevano avvisato i francesi il giorno prima.....:condom:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei invornita forte,pero'......secondo gente cosi'si fa'prendere viva???sveglia che sono le 18!!



Ho detto questo?
mi pare di no


----------



## Homer (9 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei invornita forte,pero'......secondo gente cosi'si fa'prendere viva???sveglia che sono le 18!!


E' lapalissiano che da quella tipografia sarebbero usciti orizzontali. I poliziotti non si saranno portati dietro nemmeno le manette ma due buste di plastica nera.....


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io non nego che buona parte della popolazione sia esattamente così. Nego di essere così io. Nego che tutti gli italiani siano così. E non parlo di minoranze culturali, parlo di italiani. Che tu non veda il problema sono fatti tuoi, ma il tuo discorso è assai pressappochista. Come dire che tutti gli italiani amano il calcio. E se vuoi guardare la TV di domenica devi mettere in conto che ci saranno ovunque trasmissioni calcistiche, anche se a te non piace. Lì però puoi almeno spegnere la TV.
> 
> Inoltre, "fai il bravo" lo dici a qualcun altro. Non ti ho attaccato personalmente e non vedo perchè debba farlo tu. Ho già smesso di dialogare con chi, più che a quello che scrivevo, era interessato a "vincere la gara".
> 
> PS - Comunque quella cui ti riferisci tu è superstizione, con la religione c'entra gran poco. Persino il Vaticano è ormai - almeno a parole - piuttosto "freddino" riguardo a santini e luminarie all'italiana.



Ciao

infatti. 
L'usanza dei simboli religiosi ovunque, deriva originariamente dalla Chiesa. 
Proprio per rafforzare la devozione e il ricordo ecc. alla religione. 
Certo che poi da lì è nato anche la superstizione ... 
Non è affatto una questione italiana. Basta vedere certi cantoni con maggioranza cattolica.



sienne


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Fatto salvo appoggiarti gli apprezzamenti sul micione D), ma tu credi veramente che nessuno sa/sapeva chi li ha mandati?
> I servizi segreti algerini avevano avvisato i francesi il giorno prima.....:condom:


ah beh, tutto è possibile!


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

io ho letto 1 terrorista e 4 ostaggi


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> È una cosa a cui non avevo pensato...
> alternativa secondo te...
> 
> 
> ...


riguardo agli ostaggi morti: per le persone normali è una brutta notizia.
Per le forze dell'ordine: danni collaterali.
Per quelli come lothar: sticazzi, l'importante è che abbiano ucciso i terroristi, non importa quanti morti. 
Poi, ovvio, se si trattasse di suoi cari... beh, cambierebbe opinione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ho letto 1 terrorista e 4 ostaggi


Ansa dice 'Uccisi i terroristi'
quindi parrebbe tutti.
Tanto lo sappiamo dopo il riconoscimento accertato delle vittime


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ansa dice 'Uccisi i terroristi'
> quindi parrebbe tutti.
> Tanto lo sappiamo dopo il riconoscimento accertato delle vittime


ok, non ero aggiornata.
altri morti innocenti


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

io aspetto ancora il notiziario ... 

Comunque, un atto anche che pone un segno è stato, 
come tanti islamici nel mondo si sono distanziati da ciò. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io aspetto ancora il notiziario ...
> 
> ...


Concordo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Comunque, un atto anche che pone un segno è stato,
> come tanti islamici nel mondo si sono distanziati da ciò.


Ottimo. A colpi di tweet, "Mi piace", "Not in my name", "Je suis Charlie", prese di distanza, distinguo, spezzeremo le reni a questi fanatici bastardi.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ottimo. A colpi di tweet, "Mi piace", "Not in my name", "Je suis Charlie", prese di distanza, distinguo, spezzeremo le reni a questi fanatici bastardi.









*JE SUIS CHARLIE.*


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> dai, fai il bravo...tutta la nostra nazione straripa di simboli religiosi, mica c'è bisogno di entrare in chiesa
> osti a Napoli ci sono le cappellette dei santi nei muri delle case! e sulle Alpi c'è il Cristo delle vette...abbiamo croci in pratica ovunque, lungo le strade pericolose ci sono le croci che ricordano chi è morto d'incidente, e abbiamo i santini nel portafoglio...siamo noi, siamo così, perchè negarlo?


Voi siete cosi con i santini nel portafoglio, io no.
E manco entro in chiesa se non per ammirarla come opera d arte, esattamente come ho fatto con le moschee.
I simboli rimangono simboli.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Gennaio 2015)

Intanto cominciano a vedersi i primi segnali.

www.corriere.it/esteri/15_gennaio_0...ro-10583b02-97d7-11e4-bb9d-b2ffcea2bbd2.shtml

http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/1704661/charlie-hebdo-attentato-cnn/


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io non nego che buona parte della popolazione sia esattamente così. Nego di essere così io. Nego che tutti gli italiani siano così. E non parlo di minoranze culturali, parlo di italiani. Che tu non veda il problema sono fatti tuoi, ma il tuo discorso è assai pressappochista. Come dire che tutti gli italiani amano il calcio. E se vuoi guardare la TV di domenica devi mettere in conto che ci saranno ovunque trasmissioni calcistiche, anche se a te non piace. Lì però puoi almeno spegnere la TV.
> 
> Inoltre, "fai il bravo" lo dici a qualcun altro. Non ti ho attaccato personalmente e non vedo perchè debba farlo tu. Ho già smesso di dialogare con chi, più che a quello che scrivevo, era interessato a "vincere la gara".
> 
> PS - Comunque quella cui ti riferisci tu è superstizione, con la religione c'entra gran poco. Persino il Vaticano è ormai - almeno a parole - piuttosto "freddino" riguardo a santini e luminarie all'italiana.


Quoto con furore uterino


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non convivere è impossibile (a meno di non sognare come auspicabile una catastrofe nucleare) e questo significa accettare la multiculturalità, indipendentemetne dal fatto che piaccia o no. Una multiculturalità che non possiamo non accettare proprio in nome di quella libertà di coscienza che costituisce la nostra eredità cristiana.


Tu lo sai, vero, che se la lucidità media, là fuori, si avvicinasse anche soltanto di striscio a quella del tuo intervento non avremmo bisogno nemmeno di stare a discutere? 

Io, da ateo, non trovo nulla da obiettare alle tue osservazioni. Quello che mi fa scattare l'idrofobia è il trasformare una posizione di consapevolezza in una specie di "primato" da sbandierare. Senza considerare che il nostro presente storico non costituisce di per sè un successo nè un punto di arrivo, e non "contiene" una morale statica e implicita. Ma è plasmato su un percorso umanamente incostante, fatto di estremismi, revisioni, trasformazioni, adattamento, apprendimento e quando possibile miglioramento.

Il punto è che la suddetta consapevolezza è, ancora ai nostri giorni, bagaglio di pochi. E ancora oppressa dalla superstizione in un mondo e in un tempo in cui gli strumenti culturali per un confronto capace sono a disposizione di tutti. Parlo di noi che abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere, ovviamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io non nego che buona parte della popolazione sia esattamente così. Nego di essere così io. Nego che tutti gli italiani siano così. E non parlo di minoranze culturali, parlo di italiani. Che tu non veda il problema sono fatti tuoi, ma il tuo discorso è assai pressappochista. Come dire che tutti gli italiani amano il calcio. E se vuoi guardare la TV di domenica devi mettere in conto che ci saranno ovunque trasmissioni calcistiche, anche se a te non piace. Lì però puoi almeno spegnere la TV.
> 
> *Inoltre, "fai il bravo" lo dici a qualcun altro. Non ti ho attaccato personalmente e non vedo perchè debba farlo tu. Ho già smesso di dialogare con chi, più che a quello che scrivevo, era interessato a "vincere la gara".
> *
> PS - Comunque quella cui ti riferisci tu è superstizione, con la religione c'entra gran poco. Persino il Vaticano è ormai - almeno a parole - piuttosto "freddino" riguardo a santini e luminarie all'italiana.


Giorgio qua mi sa che hai male interpretato però. "Fai il bravo" è una locuzione, un intercalare che non necessariamente ha chissà quale significato, tipo adesso.


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giorgio qua mi sa che hai male interpretato però. "Fai il bravo" è una locuzione, un intercalare che non necessariamente ha chissà quale significato, tipo adesso.


BJ fai il bravo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Voi siete cosi con i santini nel portafoglio, io no.
> E manco entro in chiesa se non per ammirarla come opera d arte, esattamente come ho fatto con le moschee.
> I simboli rimangono simboli.


Sì ma che ragionamento è. E' chiaro che si parla di grandi numeri, in scala ben più ampia di io. E allora sì, l'Italia è il paese che dice lei dove tutti amano il calcio. Ed è vero.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto con furore uterino


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giorgio qua mi sa che hai male interpretato però. "Fai il bravo" è una locuzione, un intercalare che non necessariamente ha chissà quale significato, tipo adesso.


Se è così, errore mio e chiedo scusa. Sul punto in questione ammetto di essere piuttosto suscettibile. No, "idrofobo" è la parola corretta.

Che poi santini e iconografia "stradale", in Italia, ci sono da molto prima della diffusione del Cristianesimo attraverso Roma. Ma mi fa schifo che questa sottocultura venga rispolverata e utilizzata come stendardo per malcostume e superstizione rivenduti come supremazia morale. Che facendo un passettino indietro e guardando meglio, è Iran.


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto con furore uterino


Stima.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

mi sono ricordata di una cosa. Come si chiama quel "vignettaro" italiano che ha lasciato l'Italia perché impossibile per lui esercitare? Mi sembra che disegnava vignette sui politici ... 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti.
> L'usanza dei simboli religiosi ovunque, deriva originariamente dalla Chiesa.
> ...


In "Italia" è circolata per millenni qualsiasi forma di iconografia. Ancora adesso, soprattutto al Centro per quanto ne so, spesso a celebrazioni squisitamente cattoliche vengono affiancati simboli che risalgono alle antiche origini pagane di alcuni dei popoli poi confluiti nel calderone Italia. E a quanto ho letto, questi elementi spuri sono tollerati di buon grado, esattamente come molti secoli fa, persino dalla Chiesa in quanto non inficiano la ritualità "canonica".

Ma è altro - in quanto a stento evade da una dimensione domestica o estremamente localizzata - rispetto all'imposizione istituzionalizzata di simboli di (qualsiasi) culto.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sono ricordata di una cosa. Come si chiama quel "vignettaro" italiano che ha lasciato l'Italia perché impossibile per lui esercitare? Mi sembra che disegnava vignette sui politici ...
> 
> ...



Ciao

Forattini ... può essere?


sienne


----------



## zadig (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Forattini ... può essere?
> 
> ...


lui credo ora viva in Francia...
Ma è vecchiotto, ha un'80ina di anni.


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Voi siete cosi con i santini nel portafoglio, io no.
> E manco entro in chiesa se non per ammirarla come opera d arte, esattamente come ho fatto con le moschee.
> I simboli rimangono simboli.



lo so che esistono gli atei etc., quasi tutta la mia famiglia lo è, il punto era che non sono d'accordo col desiderio sciocco, per me, di non infastidire eventuali stranieri in questi ultimi anni...che esagerazione incomprensibile


----------



## Zod (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma mi spieghi il senso di togliere i simboli religiosi e il natale dalle scuole quando in Italia ad ogni angolo trovi una chiesa? sono le nostre tradizioni, è la nostra storia...allora secondo te arrivano da noi gli stranieri e noi ci dobbiamo adattare a loro in questo modo finto e sciocco? il senso quale sarebbe? altrimenti si offendono e ci rimangono male? ma sticazzi!
> 
> noi occidentali saremmo anche delle merdacce, intanto noi stiamo qua a disquisire per es. dell'art. 18, mentre loro non sanno nemmeno cosa sia un sindacato...per non parlare di come usano i proventi del petrolio, pochissimi ricconi che lasciano il resto della popolazione nella miseria e nell'ignoranza (che poi sono la base dell'integralismo, pensa un po'!)... e noi merdacce, e anche tu:singleeye:, però partecipiamo a una discussione come questa su un forum a tema (e che tema!), invece di disquisire di pietre sul forum lapidazione.net!
> ma per piacere...


La scuola italiana è laica. Altrimenti ci sono le scuole cattoliche. È un po il discorso che si è fatto mesi fa sulla festa del papà. Se uno non ce l'ha che fa? 

Disquisiamo sull'art. 18 perché ci riguarda direttamente. C'è ne freghiamo invece dei suicidi in Cina nella fabbrica di Iphone, o degli stupri in Congo come strategia di guerra per poter estrarre il coltan a basso prezzo. C'è una battuta in Puerto Escondido di Salvatores : per fare bello lá hanno trasformato in merda tutto il resto del mondo (questo è almeno il senso). Non si può avere una parte del mondo che soffre di malanni per eccesso di cibo, ed un'altra parte che muore di fame. Che poi il pretesto sia la religione ci può stare, ma la motivazione vera sono gli squilibri. Perché il Kuwait non ci manda terroristi? Non sono musulmani anche loro?

Comunque non è che se un cattolico di merda massacra due mussulmani io stia con il cattolico. Nel senso, non trasformiamo gli errori di tre uomini come la dichiarazione di guerra di un popolo che conta oltre un miliardo di individui. Fossero anche 100 mila non rappresentano il popolo musulmano.


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La scuola italiana è laica. Altrimenti ci sono le scuole cattoliche. È un po il discorso che si è fatto mesi fa sulla festa del papà. Se uno non c'è l'ha che fa?
> 
> Disquisiamo sull'art. 18 perché ci riguarda direttamente. C'è ne freghiamo invece dei suicidi in Cina nella fabbrica di Iphone, o degli stupri in Congo come strategia di guerra per poter estrarre il coltan a basso prezzo. C'è una battuta in Puerto Escondido di Salvatores : per fare bello lá hanno trasformato in merda tutto il resto del mondo (questo è almeno il senso). Non si può avere una parte del mondo che soffre di malanni per eccesso di cibo, ed un'altra parte che muore di fame. Che poi il pretesto sia la religione ci può stare, ma la motivazione vera sono gli squilibri. Perché il Kuwait non ci manda terroristi? Non sono musulmani anche loro?


noi dopo secoli, guerre, fame etc. abbiamo trovato un equilibrio, o comunque lo stiamo sempre cercando facendo indubbiamente errori etc., altra parte del mondo ha appena iniziato questa strada e altra parte ancora, non ha nemmeno iniziato...il che non c'entra nulla con l'ammazzare della gente che fa satira, secondo me:singleeye:
perchè sottovaluti questa enormità?


----------



## Zod (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> noi dopo secoli, guerre, fame etc. abbiamo trovato un equilibrio, o comunque lo stiamo sempre cercando facendo indubbiamente errori etc., altra parte del mondo ha appena iniziato questa strada e altra parte ancora, non ha nemmeno iniziato...il che non c'entra nulla con l'ammazzare della gente che fa satira, secondo me:singleeye:
> perchè sottovaluti questa enormità?


Io non sottovaluto un bel nulla. Ma non dimentichiamo il colonialismo. Fare satira dipende. Se per loro è una bestemmia, nemmeno su questo forum si può bestemmiare. Non per questo sono giustificati. Ma ripeto che il male parte dalla povertà e dall' ignoranza, ovvero dallo squilibrio della ricchezza. 

Per quanto riguarda noi l'equilibrio è un'illusione. Bastano sei mesi senza energia elettrica per tornare all'età della pietra.


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo col desiderio sciocco, per me, di non infastidire eventuali stranieri


Ma io mica parlavo degli stranieri! Sono *io *a essere infastidito! E mentre uno straniero non dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo sulla conduzione politica del mio Paese, io per contro dovrei averne, anche in quanto a reale possibilità di delegarla (anche se su certi temi rimango convinto che si dovrebbe procedere ad espressione diretta tramite referendum).

Do per scontato che chi fosse veramente interessato ad integrarsi dovrebbe trovare nelle tradizioni del Paese che lo ospita un'ottima occasione per imparare qualcosa di utile a vivere più consapevolmente la nuova comunità. E se proprio trovasse alcune usanze incompatibili coi propri valori, potrebbe serenamente esimersi o proporre qualcosa di alternativo a sua volta. Se in una classe di scolari con un'alto numero di musulmani (dico per dire) fosse proposto di *condividere* una qualche tradizione tipica dell'Islam potrebbe essere addirittura interessante. E si potrebbe accogliere o declinare l'invito senza segnare alla lavagna i buoni e i cattivi. A scuola ritengo si possa imparare da qualsiasi fonte: si è lì per quello e un insegnante preparato dovrebbe poter mediare un confronto tra studenti. E vale a qualsiasi latitudine, ipoteticamente.

Non sarebbe così difficile se le Istituzioni operassero concretamente secondo quanto sarebbero tenute a fare, senza mascherare inefficienza e coda di paglia dietro alle fisime di un'opinione "pubblica" fuori sincrono con la realtà.


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Bastano sei mesi senza energia elettrica per tornare all'età della pietra.


Vero, verissimo. Tremendamente vero.


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> lo so che esistono gli atei etc., quasi tutta la mia famiglia lo è, il punto era che non sono d'accordo col desiderio sciocco, per me, di non infastidire eventuali stranieri in questi ultimi anni...che esagerazione incomprensibile


Il discorso è molto complesso e io stessa ammetto di non essere immune da rigurgiti razzisti, che affronto cercando di capire di più.
Proprio stasera ho discusso con Mattia quando ha tirato fuori la frase:

Che Dio è quello che dice di uccidere altri.

Ora.
L'ho fatto sedere composto e poi ho cominciato il discorso storico religioso, partendo dal fatto che "noi" abbiamo 2000 anni di storia alle spalle con la Bibbia, i musulmani hanno avuto Maometto solo alla fine del 500.
E quasi seicento anni sono tanti.
Ho continuato spiegandogli che oggi, la maggior parte di questi pazzi che si fanno esplodere e farneticano, non solo non sanno, ma sono per la maggior parte ex bambini soli o nati e cresciuti in ambienti dove certo non hanno goduto di quello che noi, occidentali, abbiamo respirato.
Che non hanno avuto famiglia e sono stati "adottati" da imam della minchia che gli hanno messo un tettonsullaa testa e dato un piatto caldo.
Gli ho fatto tutto un discorso sociologico, storico e religioso, con dati alla mano e impedendogli di fare generalizzazioni da circolo delle bocce.
Non è tutto bianco e nero e "noi" con sti 600 anni di storia in più sulle spalle, abbiamo smesso nefandezze inenarrabili, anche se solo fino al secolo scorso nelle scuole si insegnava che fare la fine di Maria Goretti era una gran figata.
Insomma.
Capisco la rabbia. Il fastidio. Capisco tutto davvero. Perchè a volte li provo,ma...bisogna capire e non fermarsi al fastidio o alla rabbia, generalizzando.
È quello che fanno loro. Gli integralisti.
Ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti che è da dementi.
Soprattutto perché il Corano e il Profeta  non dicono per un cazzo quello che loro millantando.
E a tal proposito, proprio oggi, molti Imam lo hanno detto chiaramente, talmente chiaramente che isis si è sentita in dovere di minacciarli.
Non so se ve ne siete accorti ma mai come in questa strage, il mondo musulmano ha preso le distanze da sti merdoni maledetti.
La battaglia di civiltà devono iniziarla loro, dall' i interno.
E secondo me è iniziata.


----------



## Zod (9 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma io mica parlavo degli stranieri! Sono *io *a essere infastidito! E mentre uno straniero non dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo sulla conduzione politica del mio Paese, io per contro dovrei averne, anche in quanto a reale possibilità di delegarla (anche se su certi temi rimango convinto che si dovrebbe procedere ad espressione diretta tramite referendum).
> 
> Do per scontato che chi fosse veramente interessato ad integrarsi dovrebbe trovare nelle tradizioni del Paese che lo ospita un'ottima occasione per imparare qualcosa di utile a vivere più consapevolmente la nuova comunità. E se proprio trovasse alcune usanze incompatibili coi propri valori, potrebbe serenamente esimersi o proporre qualcosa di alternativo a sua volta. Se in una classe di scolari con un'alto numero di musulmani (dico per dire) fosse proposto di *condividere* una qualche tradizione tipica dell'Islam potrebbe essere addirittura interessante. E si potrebbe accogliere o declinare l'invito senza segnare alla lavagna i buoni e i cattivi. A scuola ritengo si possa imparare da qualsiasi fonte: si è lì per quello e un insegnante preparato dovrebbe poter mediare un confronto tra studenti. E vale a qualsiasi latitudine, ipoteticamente.
> 
> Non sarebbe così difficile se le Istituzioni operassero concretamente secondo quanto sarebbero tenute a fare, senza mascherare inefficienza e coda di paglia dietro alle fisime di un'opinione "pubblica" fuori sincrono con la realtà.


Io non andrei a Cuba a imporre la mia idea di proprietá privata. O non andrei in America a promuovere il comunismo. È un fatto di buon senso. Se sei Musulmano e vieni a stare in Italia accetti le nostre regole, punto. Che poi noi invece di essere chiusi si riesca a valutare l'opportunità di scambi culturali ci può stare. Ma un pesce non può andare a vivere su un albero e pensare di poter stare bene.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma io mica parlavo degli stranieri! Sono *io *a essere infastidito! E mentre uno straniero non dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo sulla conduzione politica del mio Paese, io per contro dovrei averne, anche in quanto a reale possibilità di delegarla (anche se su certi temi rimango convinto che si dovrebbe procedere ad espressione diretta tramite referendum).
> 
> Do per scontato che chi fosse veramente interessato ad integrarsi dovrebbe trovare nelle tradizioni del Paese che lo ospita un'ottima occasione per imparare qualcosa di utile a vivere più consapevolmente la nuova comunità. E se proprio trovasse alcune usanze incompatibili coi propri valori, potrebbe serenamente esimersi o proporre qualcosa di alternativo a sua volta. Se in una classe di scolari con un'alto numero di musulmani (dico per dire) fosse proposto di *condividere* una qualche tradizione tipica dell'Islam potrebbe essere addirittura interessante. E si potrebbe accogliere o declinare l'invito senza segnare alla lavagna i buoni e i cattivi. A scuola ritengo si possa imparare da qualsiasi fonte: si è lì per quello e un insegnante preparato dovrebbe poter mediare un confronto tra studenti. E vale a qualsiasi latitudine, ipoteticamente.
> 
> Non sarebbe così difficile se le Istituzioni operassero concretamente secondo quanto sarebbero tenute a fare, senza mascherare inefficienza e coda di paglia dietro alle fisime di un'opinione "pubblica" fuori sincrono con la realtà.


Anche io ho finito i verdi...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

*La guerra 2.0*

[video=youtube;k1sCVOG9BF8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1sCVOG9BF8#t=55[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il discorso è molto complesso e io stessa ammetto di non essere immune da rigurgiti razzisti, che affronto cercando di capire di più.
> Proprio stasera ho discusso con Mattia quando ha tirato fuori la frase:
> 
> Che Dio è quello che dice di uccidere altri.
> ...


Vabbè, ma al di là di Mattia scolaro rimane che è un'esagerazione incomprensibile. Incomprensibile perché è una cazzo di esagerazione assurdamente sciocca di una sorta d'illuminato progressismo che di illuminato ha ben poco davvero.


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma al di là di Mattia scolaro rimane che è un'esagerazione incomprensibile. Incomprensibile perché è una cazzo di esagerazione assurdamente sciocca di una sorta d'illuminato progressismo che di illuminato ha ben poco davvero.


 non ho capito.

Comunque sto sentendo il coglione la russa che parla di scontro di civiltà tra islam e occidente.


Abbattetemi.


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> 
> Comunque sto sentendo il coglione la russa che parla di scontro di civiltà tra islam e occidente.
> 
> ...


Scattano come pupazzetti a molla... che noia


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il discorso è molto complesso e io stessa ammetto di non essere immune da rigurgiti razzisti, che affronto cercando di capire di più.
> Proprio stasera ho discusso con Mattia quando ha tirato fuori la frase:
> 
> Che Dio è quello che dice di uccidere altri.
> ...


E ti ri -quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> 
> Comunque sto sentendo il coglione la russa che parla di scontro di civiltà tra islam e occidente.
> 
> ...


Tolleranti integralisti. Progressisti distopici.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> 
> Comunque sto sentendo il coglione la russa che parla di scontro di civiltà tra islam e occidente.
> 
> ...


Ma no abbattiamo la russa ..  un calippo e una valigia in mano  per qualche mare del sud  Molto sud ...


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Abbattetemi.


Abbattetelo!
Piuttosto e anzicheno'!


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

a me vien da ridere un bel po', riguardo a certe idee di integrazione. 
Proprio gli italiani hanno faticato enormemente ad integrarsi. Non accettavano il paese in qui emigravano. 
Un arroganza con pochi simili ... mi dispiace. Ma è quello che ho osservato per anni, pure nel lavoro ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me vien da ridere un bel po', riguardo a certe idee di integrazione.
> Proprio gli italiani hanno faticato enormemente ad integrarsi. Non accettavano il paese in qui emigravano.
> ...


Pensa che dal nostro punto di vista: gli emigranti italiani non sono stati accettati ... Per dire come le prospettive e le deduzioni cambiano quando si viene toccati nella parte più sensibile


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolleranti integralisti. Progressisti distopici.



Io sono progressista utopica.
I distopici mi stanno sulla Guest.

Sono delle cassandre maledette.


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me vien da ridere un bel po', riguardo a certe idee di integrazione.
> Proprio gli italiani hanno faticato enormemente ad integrarsi. Non accettavano il paese in qui emigravano.
> ...


Ecco brava


----------



## Tebe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Erano anni che non guardavo porta a porta.
Ora cambio canale.
Pure Ferrara non ce la posso fare.
Alfano poi...

Altro che le lamprede killer


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa che dal nostro punto di vista: gli emigranti italiani non sono stati accettati ... Per dire come le prospettive e le deduzioni cambiano quando si viene toccati nella parte più sensibile



Ciao

All'inizio, qui, l'idea di integrazione era, che lo straniero doveva adattarsi alla cultura. 
Col tempo si è notato che questa politica non funziona. Vari dati lo dimostravano su larga scala. 
Poi hanno cambiato completamente politica ed è subentrato l'idea dell'incontro. 
Questo ha fatto sudare tanti - da ambo le parti. Perché non è facile ... comprende molti ambiti.
Ma ha dato buoni frutti. C'è ancora tanto da fare, ma per quello che ho vissuto è:
rinunciare alle proprie radici è chiedere veramente di "annullarsi" ... non si può fare.
C'è bisogno della convivenza e dello spazio per una cultura multiculturale ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Erano anni che non guardavo porta a porta.
> Ora cambio canale.
> Pure Ferrara non ce la posso fare.
> Alfano poi...
> ...


 in effetti se metti in fila : vespa, la russa, Ferrara e alfano ... :singleeye: Aiuto  Resisti


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> All'inizio, qui, l'idea di integrazione era, che lo straniero doveva adattarsi alla cultura.
> Col tempo si è notato che questa politica non funziona. Vari dati lo dimostravano su larga scala.
> ...


Certo che non è facile, integrarsi spesso viene assimilato al concetto di dover fare un passo indietro, rinunciare a parte di ciò che si è in favore di altro,  diciamo che il 90% delle persone non sono disposte a tale sforzo


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> All'inizio, qui, l'idea di integrazione era, che lo straniero doveva adattarsi alla cultura.
> Col tempo si è notato che questa politica non funziona. Vari dati lo dimostravano su larga scala.
> ...


Ma dici in Svizzera?


----------



## disincantata (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> I conti li ha taroccati la classe dirigente non il popolo che ne sta pagando le conseguenze...Anche se secondo me già  si sapeva tutto.



Sicuramente lo sapevano  ma faceva comodo ampliare i paesi di adesione. 
 Neanche l'Italia era pronta per l'euro. Troppo debito pubblico e nessuno ha controllato che diminuisse anno per anno fino a quando faceva comodo alla Germania chiudere gli occhi. 

INOLTRE hanno  finto, e pure tardi, di aiutare la Grecia per salvaguardare le banche tedesche, impoverendo  la popolazione.

Cosa che rischiamo oggi noi. 

Il debito pubblico ormai sta in piedi per gli acquisti della bce.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che non è facile, integrarsi spesso viene assimilato al concetto di dover fare un passo indietro, rinunciare a parte di ciò che si è in favore di altro,  diciamo che il 90% delle persone non sono disposte a tale sforzo



Ciao

non te lo so dire. Non ho un tale sentire di identificazione verso una cultura. 
Ma per quello che ho osservato, per molti sembra di perdere le radici ... 
Poi subentra la fissazione, che si vuole trasmettere le proprie radici ai figli.
E loro vivono un dualismo, che è quasi pari ad una scissione ... 
E per fortuna sto solo parlando di paesi europei ... con religione uguale. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non te lo so dire. Non ho un tale sentire di identificazione verso una cultura.
> Ma per quello che ho osservato, per molti sembra di perdere le radici ...
> ...


Ma lo comprendo sai, siamo piuttosto,radicati anche noi


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dici in Svizzera?



Si, qui, cioè in Svizzera.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma lo comprendo sai, siamo piuttosto,radicati anche noi



Ciao

è questo che intendo. Se non lo si vive, non si sa bene di cosa si stia parlando. 
Basta leggere Miss, che fa le analisi solo in Italia, cucina solo con prodotti italiani ecc. 
Certo, lo capisco ... e da qui si dovrebbe capire pure altro. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente lo sapevano  ma faceva comodo ampliare i paesi di adesione.
> Neanche l'Italia era pronta per l'euro. Troppo debito pubblico e nessuno ha controllato che diminuisse anno per anno fino a quando faceva comodo alla Germania chiudere gli occhi.
> 
> INOLTRE hanno  finto, e pure tardi, di aiutare la Grecia per salvaguardare le banche tedesche, impoverendo  la popolazione.
> ...


Una nazione senza debito pubblico è una fesseria. Una nazione col debito pubblico a valuta estera (come gli stati UE) follia pura, criminale.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non te lo so dire. Non ho un tale sentire di identificazione verso una cultura.
> Ma per quello che ho osservato, per molti sembra di perdere le radici ...
> ...


E' così vero, ma così vero, che persino i meridionali che si spostano nelle scuole del nord Italia e sono Italiani, lasciano la valigia davanti alla porta di casa e comunque si fanno mandare cibo e vino e altro da "casa", come se il posto dove lavorano, cioè dove trascorrono il 70% del loro tempo e dove vivono 24h/24 non fosse "casa".


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è questo che intendo. Se non lo si vive, non si sa bene di cosa si stia parlando.
> *Basta leggere Miss*, che fa le analisi solo in Italia, cucina solo con prodotti italiani ecc.
> ...


Ma lei è un caso umano. Umanissimo anzi.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è questo che intendo. Se non lo si vive, non si sa bene di cosa si stia parlando.
> Basta leggere Miss, che fa le analisi solo in Italia, cucina solo con prodotti italiani ecc.
> ...


Condivido che l'esperienza serve a capire tanto


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' così vero, ma così vero, che persino i meridionali che si spostano nelle scuole del nord Italia e sono Italiani, lasciano la valigia davanti alla porta di casa e comunque si fanno mandare cibo e vino e altro da "casa", come se il posto dove lavorano, cioè dove trascorrono il 70% del loro tempo e dove vivono 24h/24 non fosse "casa".


Tu ti sei mai spostata da dove vivi?


----------



## Zod (9 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente lo sapevano  ma faceva comodo ampliare i paesi di adesione.
> Neanche l'Italia era pronta per l'euro. Troppo debito pubblico e nessuno ha controllato che diminuisse anno per anno fino a quando faceva comodo alla Germania chiudere gli occhi.
> 
> INOLTRE hanno  finto, e pure tardi, di aiutare la Grecia per salvaguardare le banche tedesche, impoverendo  la popolazione.
> ...


Nel 1992 un privato speculando contro Lira e Sterlina le ha buttate fuori dallo SME (ironia vuole che lo stesso facendo molta beneficienza si sia anche preso una laurea Onoris Causa proprio da Prodi). Se uno stato non ha i numeri, oppure è troppo debole, per gli speculatori è una manna perché ne intravedono la sopravvalutazione e ci investono contro. In sintesi se Italia e Grecia sono entrate è perché avevano raggiunto i parametri richiesti. Il debito elevato era noto che poteva causare problemi nel caso di tassi elevati, ma non è il problema attuale. Il problema attuale è l'inverso, ovvero l'assenza di mercato interno, scarso mercato estero per moneta troppo forte e quindi deflazione. Comunque l'Euro ha parso parecchio negli ultimi due mesi, intorno al 20%, che insieme al calo del petrolio del 50% potrebbe dare buone possibilità di ripresa sia a Italia che Grecia. Solo che purtroppo abbiamo perso il treno di crescita economica americano e tedesco, e ora loro rischiano di tornare in contrazione proprio quando noi abbiamo uno straccio di opportunitá per tornare a crescere. Praticamente abbiamo perso un ciclo di espansione e ora subiremo il ciclo di contrazione estero. Per cui la crescita sarà molto moderata per un anno e mezzo, per poi partire molto veloce quando Usa e Germania torneranno in ciclo espansivo.


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente lo sapevano  ma faceva comodo ampliare i paesi di adesione.
> Neanche l'Italia era pronta per l'euro. Troppo debito pubblico e nessuno ha controllato che diminuisse anno per anno fino a quando faceva comodo alla Germania chiudere gli occhi.
> 
> INOLTRE hanno  finto, e pure tardi, di aiutare la Grecia per salvaguardare le banche tedesche, impoverendo  la popolazione.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Zod (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Si, qui, cioè in Svizzera.


Sarà un'impressione ma gli svizzeri tedeschi, come anche i tedeschi e austriaci, si credono migliori degli italiani. Sono gentili, si comportano bene, ma si vede che si sentono superiori a noi italiani.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sarà un'impressione ma gli svizzeri tedeschi, come anche i tedeschi e austriaci, si credono migliori degli italiani. Sono gentili, si comportano bene, ma si vede che si sentono superiori a noi italiani.



Tu, non rivolgermi la parola, prima di chiedere scusa. 

Avete perso tutta l'ammirazione con lo scempio degli ultimi anni con Berlusconi. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Tu, non rivolgermi la parola, prima di chiedere scusa.
> 
> Avete perso tutta l'ammirazione con lo scempio degli ultimi anni con Berlusconi.
> 
> ...


Io non ti devo alcuna scusa, ho espresso una opinione coerente che nell'altro thread tra l'altro viene confermata post dopo post da altri, e tu mi hai infamato senza ragione. Per caso ti senti superiore? 

Comunque non è un fatto recente il discorso della superiorità, è la sensazione che avevano gli italiani che migravano li, circa 50 anni fa.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non ti devo alcuna scusa, *ho espresso una opinione coerente *che nell'altro thread tra l'altro viene confermata post dopo post da altri, e tu mi hai infamato senza ragione. Per caso ti senti superiore?
> 
> Comunque non è un fatto recente il discorso della superiorità, è la sensazione che avevano gli italiani che migravano li, circa 50 anni fa.


Parole grosse.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non ti devo alcuna scusa, ho espresso una opinione coerente che nell'altro thread tra l'altro viene confermata post dopo post da altri, e tu mi hai infamato senza ragione. Per caso ti senti superiore?
> 
> Comunque non è un fatto recente il discorso della superiorità, è la sensazione che avevano gli italiani che migravano li, circa 50 anni fa.



Per certi versi, rispetto a te lo sono. So riconoscere. 
Tu parli senza cognizione ... è assolutamente inutile.


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Magari in quanto senso civico ed educazione media tanto torto non ne hanno... soltanto a guardare il rispetto del 80% dei conducenti romani per le strisce pedonali... il primo esempio che mi viene in mente


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Magari in quanto senso civico ed educazione media tanto torto non ne hanno... soltanto a guardare il rispetto del 80% dei conducenti romani per le strisce pedonali... il primo esempio che mi viene in mente



Ciao

più che altro, non viene compreso. Tanti scandali, tante cose, non vengono più comprese.
Mi ricordo quando ero piccola, si parlava completamente in altri termini dell'Italia, completamente. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che altro, non viene compreso. Tanti scandali, tante cose, non vengono più comprese.
> Mi ricordo quando ero piccola, si parlava completamente in altri termini dell'Italia, completamente.
> ...


Eh non stento a crederlo, purtroppo


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che altro, non viene compreso. Tanti scandali, tante cose, non vengono più comprese.
> Mi ricordo quando ero piccola, si parlava completamente in altri termini dell'Italia, completamente.
> ...


È vero. Anche da me. La cultura. La manuffattura. Era una potenza industriale. Università rinomate. Europei a tutti gli effetti. Mi ricordo come ho invidiato gli italiani quando il terremoto di Mani Pulite. Ho visto una rivoluzione, un popolo che reagiva e lottava... poi subito la botta del berlusconismo. Così visto da fuori, dal mio paese in ritardo su tante cose. Poi sono venuta qui e ho conosciuto meglio la realtá. Ma negli anni 80 e primi 90 di disprezzo e ironia verso gli italiani o meglio l'Italia come paese non si vedeva tanto in giro.


----------



## Zod (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> È vero. Anche da me. La cultura. La manuffattura. Era una potenza industriale. Università rinomate. Europei a tutti gli effetti. Mi ricordo come ho invidiato gli italiani quando il terremoto di Mani Pulite. Ho visto una rivoluzione, un popolo che reagiva e lottava... poi subito la botta del berlusconismo. Così visto da fuori, dal mio paese in ritardo su tante cose. Poi sono venuta qui e ho conosciuto meglio la realtá. Ma negli anni 80 e primi 90 di disprezzo e ironia verso gli italiani o meglio l'Italia come paese non si vedeva tanto in giro.


L'appellativo di Repubblica delle banane non è recente. Certo la classe politica degli ultimi venti anni può solo aver peggiorato l'immagine. Persino l'ex giudice di mani pulite dopo essere diventato politico è stato beccato a rubare. Certo che pure Craxi, Forlani, Andreotti  ...


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> È vero. Anche da me. La cultura. La manuffattura. Era una potenza industriale. Università rinomate. Europei a tutti gli effetti. Mi ricordo come ho invidiato gli italiani quando il terremoto di Mani Pulite. Ho visto una rivoluzione, un popolo che reagiva e lottava... poi subito la botta del berlusconismo. Così visto da fuori, dal mio paese in ritardo su tante cose. Poi sono venuta qui e ho conosciuto meglio la realtá. Ma negli anni 80 e primi 90 di disprezzo e ironia verso gli italiani o meglio l'Italia come paese non si vedeva tanto in giro.


Ma il disprezzo e l'ironia verso un popolo per sbagli commessi o per via delle vicissitudini  personali di un premier non è  neanche tanto indice di spessore culturale però. ..


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma il disprezzo e l'ironia verso un popolo per sbagli commessi o per via delle vicissitudini  personali di un premier non è  neanche tanto indice di spessore culturale però. ..



Ciao

ehhh stiamo proprio in discussione ... 
L'opinione pubblica ... verso i vari paesi e religioni. 


sienne


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non sottovaluto un bel nulla. Ma non dimentichiamo il colonialismo. Fare satira dipende. Se per loro è una bestemmia,* nemmeno su questo forum si può bestemmiare*. Non per questo sono giustificati. Ma ripeto che il male parte dalla povertà e dall' ignoranza, ovvero dallo squilibrio della ricchezza.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda noi l'equilibrio è un'illusione. Bastano sei mesi senza energia elettrica per tornare all'età della pietra.


forse ti sfugge che proprio il mio nick sta sulla lavagna nera di questo forum, e non certo per aver bestemmiato, anzi:singleeye:
perchè non vai a rileggere la lavagna? comunque non mi ha sparato nessuno, cvd


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma il disprezzo e l'ironia verso un popolo per sbagli commessi o per via delle vicissitudini  personali di un premier non è  neanche tanto indice di spessore culturale però. ..


Ma se la credibilità viene meno ... Conta, Peraltro c'è anche chi ci specula per suo tornaconto


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma il disprezzo e l'ironia verso un popolo per sbagli commessi o per via delle vicissitudini  personali di un premier non è  neanche tanto indice di spessore culturale però. ..


Normalmente disprezzare gli altri è un espediente per non guardarsi dentro, certo, e non lo fanno le menti preclare. Ma il "problema" della democrazia è che se la maggioranza vota per due decenni un impresentabile, nel senso che non si può presentare proprio in pubblico (e Craxi, Andreotti e altri che io esecro anche, avevano qualche espessore, non erano così grottescamente mediocri ) molte menti facilone tendono a dare qualche responsabilità al paese intero. Perché perseverare, altro che errare, è proprio diabolico [emoji12]


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh stiamo proprio in discussione ...
> L'opinione pubblica ... verso i vari paesi e religioni.
> ...


Eh ho capito ma se formiamo la nostra opinione sui popoli a seconda delle vicissitudini dei premier e dei politici allora proprio pochissimi paesi ne escono puliti...


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma io mica parlavo degli stranieri! Sono *io *a essere infastidito! E mentre uno straniero non dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo sulla conduzione politica del mio Paese, io per contro dovrei averne, anche in quanto a reale possibilità di delegarla (anche se su certi temi rimango convinto che si dovrebbe procedere ad espressione diretta tramite referendum).
> 
> Do per scontato che chi fosse veramente interessato ad integrarsi dovrebbe trovare nelle tradizioni del Paese che lo ospita un'ottima occasione per imparare qualcosa di utile a vivere più consapevolmente la nuova comunità. E se proprio trovasse alcune usanze incompatibili coi propri valori, potrebbe serenamente esimersi o proporre qualcosa di alternativo a sua volta. Se in una classe di scolari con un'alto numero di musulmani (dico per dire) fosse proposto di *condividere* una qualche tradizione tipica dell'Islam potrebbe essere addirittura interessante. E si potrebbe accogliere o declinare l'invito senza segnare alla lavagna i buoni e i cattivi. A scuola ritengo si possa imparare da qualsiasi fonte: si è lì per quello e un insegnante preparato dovrebbe poter mediare un confronto tra studenti. E vale a qualsiasi latitudine, ipoteticamente.
> 
> Non sarebbe così difficile se le Istituzioni operassero concretamente secondo quanto sarebbero tenute a fare, senza mascherare inefficienza e coda di paglia dietro alle fisime di un'opinione "pubblica" fuori sincrono con la realtà.


quindi tu sei infastidito dal fatto che a scuola e asilo si festeggi il natale? anche secondo te non si può più? 
perchè parlavamo anche di questo
e ad es. nei reparti degli ospedali toglieresti la zona con la madonnina e le piantine? e la cappella o la chiesa?
anche nelle carceri c'è la cappella, lo sapevi?
tutto fastidio?


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh ho capito ma se formiamo la nostra opinione sui popoli a seconda delle vicissitudini dei premier e dei politici allora proprio pochissimi paesi ne escono puliti...


Ciao

vero. Ma guarda, dopo che è stato rieletto ecc. e da lì non si scrolla, uno che deve pensare?
Se viene persino giustificato su tutto ... il popolo, che ci sta a fare? 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Normalmente disprezzare gli altri è un espediente per non guardarsi dentro, certo, e non lo fanno le menti preclare. Ma il "problema" della democrazia è che se la maggioranza vota per due decenni un impresentabile, nel senso che non si può presentare proprio in pubblico (e Craxi, Andreotti e altri che io esecro anche, avevano qualche espessore, non erano così grottescamente mediocri ) molte menti facilone tendono a dare qualche responsabilità al paese intero. Perché perseverare, altro che errare, è proprio diabolico [emoji12]


Cambiare la legge elettorale  e votare direttamente i politici invece di lasciare la scelta ai partiti no?Perché mi sa che cosi funziona in Italia mi pare.È  il partito a decidere chi rappresenta lo stato e non il cittadino...


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero. Ma guarda, dopo che è stato rieletto ecc. e da lì non si scrolla, uno che deve pensare?
> Se viene persino giustificato su tutto ... il popolo, che ci sta a fare?
> ...


Ho già  risposto a Drusilla riguardo alla legge elettorale  in Italia...poi boh.Ho il terrore nel pensare che 60.000.000 di italiani siano tutti quanti come Berlusconi....


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il discorso è molto complesso e io stessa ammetto di non essere immune da rigurgiti razzisti, che affronto cercando di capire di più.
> Proprio stasera ho discusso con Mattia quando ha tirato fuori la frase:
> 
> Che Dio è quello che dice di uccidere altri.
> ...


sì, infatti il corano è sempre male interpretato...che stranezza...quantomeno gli altri testi sacri del pianeta sono scritti meglio

comunque bel discorso il tuo, tuttavia la religione islamica sarebbe irrilevante e rimarrebbe solo il terrorismo fine a se stesso se i terroristi che compaiono in ogni parte del mondo un giorno sì e l'altro pure, fossero: una volta ebrei, una volta cattolici, una volta buddisti, una volta induisti, una volta musulmani, una volta anglicani, una volta atei, etc. etc...e invece? dimmi tu


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho già  risposto a Drusilla riguardo alla legge elettorale  in Italia...poi boh.Ho il terrore nel pensare che 60.000.000 di italiani siano tutti quanti come Berlusconi....



Ciao

certo, la democrazia diretta è una cosa veramente bella. 
Quante volte il popolo non ha votato contro i consiglieri ... 


Ma in Italia è proprio tutto un insieme di cose. 
Uno si dimette o viene dimesso, dopo certe cose. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, infatti il corano è sempre male interpretato...che stranezza...quantomeno gli altri testi sacri del pianeta sono scritti meglio
> 
> comunque bel discorso il tuo, tuttavia la religione islamica sarebbe irrilevante e rimarrebbe solo il terrorismo fine a se stesso se i terroristi che compaiono in ogni parte del mondo un giorno sì e l'altro pure, fossero: una volta ebrei, una volta cattolici, una volta buddisti, una volta induisti, una volta musulmani, una volta anglicani, una volta atei, etc. etc...e invece? dimmi tu


Terroristi buddhisti è molto improbabile


----------



## drusilla (9 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> tam
> 
> Cambiare la legge elettorale  e votare direttamente i politici invece di lasciare la scelta ai partiti no?Perché mi sa che cosi funziona in Italia mi pare.È  il partito a decidere chi rappresenta lo stato e non il cittadino...


Cavolo non sapevo Berlusconi non fosse stato votato... capo del partito più votato. Partito fondato da lui. Con il suo nome sullo stemma. È il presidente della Repubblica chi non viene votato dal popolo. Altrimenti togliamo ogni responsabilità ai votanti e parliamo dei politici come alieni mutanti venuti ad invaderci. E guarda che mi vergogno anche e tanto della maggioranza "illuminata" ( sono ironica) del mio paese e le sue votazioni del cazzo. Parliamo dell'Italia perché è un forum italiano e gli utenti è quello che conoscono. L'esempio della doppia prospettiva del emigrante italiano che si sente disprezzato e del recettore che lo considera non voglioso di integrazione può essere prezioso per capire il casino delle banlieu di cui stiamo parlando qui.


----------



## Zod (9 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse ti sfugge che proprio il mio nick sta sulla lavagna nera di questo forum, e non certo per aver bestemmiato, anzi:singleeye:
> perchè non vai a rileggere la lavagna? comunque non mi ha sparato nessuno, cvd


Che centra? Le bestemmie non sono ammesse neppure in TV, o sui giornali.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cavolo non sapevo Berlusconi non fosse stato votato... capo del partito più votato. Partito fondato da lui. Con il suo nome sullo stemma. È il presidente della Repubblica chi non viene votato dal popolo. Altrimenti togliamo ogni responsabilità ai votanti e parliamo dei politici come alieni mutanti venuti ad invaderci. E guarda che mi vergogno anche e tanto della maggioranza "illuminata" ( sono ironica) del mio paese e le sue votazioni del cazzo. Parliamo dell'Italia perché è un forum italiano e gli utenti è quello che conoscono. L'esempio della doppia prospettiva del emigrante italiano che si sente disprezzato e del recettore che lo considera non voglioso di integrazione può essere prezioso per capire il casino delle banlieu di cui stiamo parlando qui.



Ciao

quoto


sienne


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Che centra? Le bestemmie non sono ammesse neppure in TV, o sui giornali.



perchè se bestemmi ti sparano o comunque ogni cattolico ha il diritto di ucciderti?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2015)

A me sembra di ricordare che lo stragismo in Italia, corposo peraltro, sia frutto di cellule tutte italiane, probabilmente alcune pure di fede  cattolica , o no? la differenza sostanziale e che noi amiamo uccidere dalle 20/ 30 persone e oltre in in un sol colpo e i nostri processi per risolvere i misteri sono così inquinati da non riuscire a trovare  a distanza di anni una verità processuale certa:singleeye: devo vivere in un altro paese e non me ne sono accorta


----------



## Eratò (10 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cavolo non sapevo Berlusconi non fosse stato votato... capo del partito più votato. Partito fondato da lui. Con il suo nome sullo stemma. È il presidente della Repubblica chi non viene votato dal popolo. Altrimenti togliamo ogni responsabilità ai votanti e parliamo dei politici come alieni mutanti venuti ad invaderci. E guarda che mi vergogno anche e tanto della maggioranza "illuminata" ( sono ironica) del mio paese e le sue votazioni del cazzo. Parliamo dell'Italia perché è un forum italiano e gli utenti è quello che conoscono. L'esempio della doppia prospettiva del emigrante italiano che si sente disprezzato e del recettore che lo considera non voglioso di integrazione può essere prezioso per capire il casino delle banlieu di cui stiamo parlando qui.


Berlusconi fu votato eccome ma mi riferivo al voto di preferenza....per cui il cittadino non può  decidere i candidati.È  così  no?


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> perchè se bestemmi ti sparano o comunque ogni cattolico ha il diritto di ucciderti?


Ma io non ho detto questo. Ho detto che quello che per te è satira per altri può essere bestemmia. Ciò non giustifica il massacro, ma stiamo parlando di una cosa diversa dalla satira.

Ps: che poi i cattolici la bestemmia la tollerano, se ne sentono in giro. Ma la nostra è più una cultura che una religione. Poi noi abbiamo il libero arbitrio, i musulmani non sono esperto ma credo proprio di no.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, infatti il corano è sempre male interpretato...che stranezza...quantomeno gli altri testi sacri del pianeta sono scritti meglio
> 
> comunque bel discorso il tuo, tuttavia la religione islamica sarebbe irrilevante e rimarrebbe solo il terrorismo fine a se stesso se i terroristi che compaiono in ogni parte del mondo un giorno sì e l'altro pure, fossero: una volta ebrei, una volta cattolici, una volta buddisti, una volta induisti, una volta musulmani, una volta anglicani, una volta atei, etc. etc...e invece? dimmi tu


Ma non sto negando che questi terroristi siano islamici ma non puoi prescindere dal fatto che non tutti gli islamici sono terroristi.

Free. Ripeto. Seicento anni di differenza storica e il territorio su cui queste due religioni monoteiste si sono sviluppate, sono molto diverse e non si può prescindere.
Io capisco che solo ad una malata di storia poteva venire la voglia di studiare religioni comparate, ma  non è giustobpensare che la maggior parte  di loro siamo dei vili bastardi tagliagole come dice quell' altro ignorantone di la russa ( davvero imbarazzante la sua non cultura)
E permettimi...anche il cristianesimo ha dovuto crescere e accettare che dio si propone e non si impone.


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cavolo non sapevo Berlusconi non fosse stato votato... capo del partito più votato. Partito fondato da lui. Con il suo nome sullo stemma. È il presidente della Repubblica chi non viene votato dal popolo. Altrimenti togliamo ogni responsabilità ai votanti e parliamo dei politici come alieni mutanti venuti ad invaderci. E guarda che mi vergogno anche e tanto della maggioranza "illuminata" ( sono ironica) del mio paese e le sue votazioni del cazzo. Parliamo dell'Italia perché è un forum italiano e gli utenti è quello che conoscono. L'esempio della doppia prospettiva del emigrante italiano che si sente disprezzato e del recettore che lo considera non voglioso di integrazione può essere prezioso per capire il casino delle banlieu di cui stiamo parlando qui.


Comsidera però che:

- ogni volta che la sinistra ha proposto un candidato valido (Prodi), ha vinto
- ogni volta che la sinistra ha vinto è implosa da sola
- ogni volta che la sinistra era in odore di vittoria i suoi rappresentati andavano in TV dicendo quali nuove tasse avrebbero messo appena vinto

Con questi presupposti poteva vincere anche Riina.


----------



## drusilla (10 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Berlusconi fu votato eccome ma mi riferivo al voto di preferenza....per cui il cittadino non può  decidere i candidati.È  così  no?


Non lo so cone funziona adesso; non voto qui. Ma il voto di preferenza in una cultura di tradizione fortemente clientelista (dall'antica Roma a Scajola) non è che mi sembri un grande miglioramento. E non c'è legge elettorale migliore di un'altra secondo me, tutte cucite addosso a chi le ha varate.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, infatti il corano è sempre male interpretato...che stranezza...quantomeno gli altri testi sacri del pianeta sono scritti meglio
> 
> comunque bel discorso il tuo, tuttavia la religione islamica sarebbe irrilevante e rimarrebbe solo il terrorismo fine a se stesso se i terroristi che compaiono in ogni parte del mondo un giorno sì e l'altro pure, fossero: una volta ebrei, una volta cattolici, una volta buddisti, una volta induisti, una volta musulmani, una volta anglicani, una volta atei, etc. etc...e invece? dimmi tu


Si. Il Corano è male interpretato esattamente come la Bibbia nei secoli.
Tu hai fatto uno studio serio del Corano?
Non sono polemica, ma è come se mi metessi a discutere con un indù.
Manco so in cosa credono.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non sto negando che questi terroristi siano islamici ma non puoi prescindere dal fatto che non tutti gli islamici sono terroristi.
> 
> Free. Ripeto. Seicento anni di differenza storica e il territorio su cui queste due religioni monoteiste si sono sviluppate, sono molto diverse e non si può prescindere.
> Io capisco che solo ad una malata di storia poteva venire la voglia di studiare religioni comparate, ma  non è giustobpensare che la maggior parte  di loro siamo dei vili bastardi tagliagole come dice quell' altro ignorantone di la russa ( davvero imbarazzante la sua non cultura)
> E permettimi...anche il cristianesimo ha dovuto crescere e accettare che dio si propone e non si impone.


Oddio anche Ferrara ... :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (10 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non lo so cone funziona adesso; non voto qui. Ma il voto di preferenza in una cultura di tradizione fortemente clientelista (dall'antica Roma a Scajola) non è che mi sembri un grande miglioramento. E non c'è legge elettorale migliore di un'altra secondo me, tutte cucite addosso a chi le ha varate.


Vabbè senti carissima il mio neurone si è  surriscaldato e deve raffredarsi sennò  rischia l'esplosione...Per cui buenas noches(giusto?)


----------



## drusilla (10 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Comsidera però che:
> 
> - ogni volta che la sinistra ha proposto un candidato valido (Prodi), ha vinto
> - ogni volta che la sinistra ha vinto è implosa da sola
> ...


Ma infatti D'Alema e compagnia sono la quinta colonna di Berlusca. Come le Br erano la quinta colonna di Gladio (o come cavolo si potesse chiamare in quell'epoca) Io sono ultimamente per le teorie della cospirazione.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

E suggerisco caldamente di leggere qualcosa su Maometto uomo.
Fuori dall' iconografia classica e collocandolo nel giusto periodo storico- geografico.
Già questo, conoscendo un minimo le basi, viene da se farsi sorgere un dubbio sul sanguinario Corano.
Come se l' antico testamento fosse tutto rose e fiori.


----------



## drusilla (10 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vabbè senti carissima il mio neurone si è  surriscaldato e deve raffredarsi sennò  rischia l'esplosione...Per cui buenas noches(giusto?)


Buebas noches y dulces sueños [emoji4]


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E suggerisco caldamente di leggere qualcosa su Maometto uomo.
> Fuori dall' iconografia classica e collocandolo nel giusto periodo storico- geografico.
> Già questo, conoscendo un minimo le basi, viene da se farsi sorgere un dubbio sul sanguinario Corano.
> Come se l' antico testamento fosse tutto rose e fiori.


E ti ri ri quoto


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto questo. Ho detto che quello che per te è satira per altri può essere bestemmia. Ciò non giustifica il massacro, ma stiamo parlando di una cosa diversa dalla satira.



però la nostra religione, anche male interpretata quanto vuoi, non prevede la lista nera (la fatwa mi pare si chiami), al massimo andrai all'inferno se non ti penti in tempo, ma da solo...vabbè

che poi la satira sia da sempre stata sulle balle a tutti i regimi e le dittature, mi pare incontestabile


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Il Corano è male interpretato esattamente come la Bibbia nei secoli.
> Tu hai fatto uno studio serio del Corano?
> Non sono polemica, ma è come se mi metessi a discutere con un indù.
> Manco so in cosa credono.


Tu che hai comparato, i musulmani hanno il libero arbitrio?


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma infatti D'Alema e compagnia sono la quinta colonna di Berlusca. Come le Br erano la quinta colonna di Gladio (o come cavolo si potesse chiamare in quell'epoca) Io sono ultimamente per le teorie della cospirazione.


Su D'Alema, Bertinotti e Cossutta siamo in perfetta sintonia.


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non sto negando che questi terroristi siano islamici ma non puoi prescindere dal fatto che *non tutti gli islamici sono terroristi.
> *
> Free. Ripeto. Seicento anni di differenza storica e il territorio su cui queste due religioni monoteiste si sono sviluppate, sono molto diverse e non si può prescindere.
> Io capisco che solo ad una malata di storia poteva venire la voglia di studiare religioni comparate, ma  non è giustobpensare che la maggior parte  di loro siamo dei vili bastardi tagliagole come dice quell' altro ignorantone di la russa ( davvero imbarazzante la sua non cultura)
> E permettimi...anche il cristianesimo ha dovuto crescere e accettare che dio si propone e non si impone.



osti certo che no...ma tu non puoi negare che negli ultimi anni i terroristi sono solo islamici, o quasi


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> però la nostra religione, anche male interpretata quanto vuoi, non prevede la lista nera (la fatwa mi pare si chiami), al massimo andrai all'inferno se non ti penti in tempo, ma da solo...vabbè
> 
> che poi la satira sia da sempre stata sulle balle a tutti i regimi e le dittature, mi pare incontestabile


Se effettivamente i musulmani non hanno libero arbitrio devo darti ragione.


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Il Corano è male interpretato esattamente come la Bibbia nei secoli.
> *Tu hai fatto uno studio serio del Corano?*
> Non sono polemica, ma è come se mi metessi a discutere con un indù.
> Manco so in cosa credono.


no, però leggo i giornali dove compaiono spesso notizie sparse per cui negli stati in cui l'islam è legge non si può compiere molti atti inerenti alla vita privata delle persone (studiare, guidare, vestirsi come si vuole, amare chi si vuole, usare internet etc. etc.) perchè lo dice, secondo il capo di turno, il corano
e tutti a dire che però il corano è male interpretato...dai, non è possibile..
...è una presa per il culo per caso?
perchè lo sembra TANTO


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi tu sei infastidito dal fatto che a scuola e asilo si festeggi il natale? anche secondo te non si può più?
> perchè parlavamo anche di questo


Tu non leggi quello che scrivo, o ne hai comprensione ridotta. Per me a scuola puoi celebrare Natale, Hanukkah e ricordare piazza Tienanmen, oppure organizzare una veglia funebre per commemorare il punk: io parteciperò se mi interessa, altrimenti troverò altro da fare. Il problema nasce quando il resto dell'attività scolastica avviene sotto l'insegna di Gesù crocifisso, Mosè, la falce e il martello o lo stemma dei CCCP.



> e ad es. nei reparti degli ospedali toglieresti la zona con la madonnina e le piantine? e la cappella o la chiesa?
> anche nelle carceri c'è la cappella, lo sapevi?
> tutto fastidio?


Ma vedi che non hai capito nulla o mi trolli? Quelle sono zone adibite al culto!! Se ci voglio andare ci vado, se no non ci vado. Il simbolo diventa un sottinteso sgradito quando non posso scegliere se restare o andarmene, vedi luogo di studi, posto di lavoro, letto di ospedale, cella carceraria. Lì diventa imposto. *E sottinteso*.

Visita di leva: l'addetto (povero demente) mi raccoglie i dati per la piastrina. Mi chiede la religione. "Nessuna." "Come nessuna? Ma proprio nessuna?" "Nessuna." "Sì, ma allora comunque cattolico..." "No, nessuna." "Uhm, senti, qui _nessuna _non ce l'ho, mettiamo cattolico." Senza attendere ulteriore cenno, procede senza che io riesca a fermarlo in termpo. Risultato, se morivo in battaglia mi trovavo* cattolico. Un numerino in più tra i deliri statistici cui mi riferivo qualche post sopra.

* Ho in seguito - molto in seguito - sistemato la cosa.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> una volta ebrei, una volta cattolici, una volta buddisti, una volta induisti, una volta musulmani, una volta anglicani, una volta atei, etc. etc...e invece? dimmi tu


La tua finestra sul mondo è il Quotidiano dei Piccoli, però. Ma se gli induisti hanno smesso di bruciarci vivi giusto un paio di mesi fa (e molto probabilmente è una pausa sigaretta)! Anche i cinesi mi sembra di ricordare che qualche anno fa abbiano arrestato brutalmente (e di loro non si seppe più nulla...) un interessante numero di vescovi nominati localmente senza il beneplacito del Partito. E qualche tempo fa ci siamo pure bisticciati coi pirati somali (cito il fatto perchè mi sembra uno scontro di culture talmente fiabesco che trascende il piano ordinario)!! Diciamo che sull'Islam è concentrato l'obiettivo delle telecamere di tutto il mondo occidentale, in questo periodo (tipo gli ultimi quasi 15 anni).

"Buddista terrorista" invece è un ossimoro, credo. Godibile, quasi.

PS - Ah, negli Stati Uniti gli integralisti ultracattolici fanno il tiro al piattello coi medici abortisti con una certe frequenza. Ormai, è quasi folklore.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> perchè se bestemmi ti sparano o comunque ogni cattolico ha il diritto di ucciderti?


Fino a qualche decennio fa eri passibile di arresto, se non ricordo male.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tolleranti integralisti. Progressisti distopici.


A questa ho dato verde per lo stile.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu non leggi quello che scrivo, o ne hai comprensione ridotta. Per me a scuola puoi celebrare Natale, Hanukkah e ricordare piazza Tienanmen, oppure organizzare una veglia funebre per commemorare il punk: io parteciperò se mi interessa, altrimenti troverò altro da fare. Il problema nasce quando il resto dell'attività scolastica avviene sotto l'insegna di Babbo Natale, Mosè, la falce e il martello o lo stemma dei CCCP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se effettivamente i musulmani non hanno libero arbitrio devo darti ragione.


Mi hai fatto una domanda secca sul libero arbitrio che equivale ad una domanda d' esame e non per nulla facile risponderti brevemente, in più sono da smartphone ma ci provo.

I cristiani hanno il libero arbitrio?
Si. Ma...
Il ma abbraccia tutti i distinguo del caso tipo.
Si. Ho il libero arbitrio ma non posso decidere di porre fine alla mia vita.
Si ho il libero arbitrio ma non posso divorziare.
Si ho il libero arbitrio ma non posso guardare pornografia.
Si ho il libero arbitrio ma...
E questa la premessa.
Che vuol dire libero arbitrio?
Vuol dire liberta di scelta restringendo al massimo il campo.
OK. Fin qui ci siamo.
L' islam ha il libero arbitrio?
Si. Ma...
Il ma dell' islam è un ma " pubblico".
Alla base della loro società c è una libertà privata e una pubblica.
Ci sono delle regole fondate sul tutto e non sulla singola persona.
È proprio diversa la percezione dell' individuo nei confronti del tutto.
Per l' islam il libero arbitrio va messo da parte nel momento in cui c' è un bene superiore da perseguire e a differenza del pensiero occidentale dove il libero a.  è "personale" , l' islam lo vede sociale.

Questo in estremissima sintesi.
Ma ripeto che leggere il periodo storico e sapere qualcosa della loro evoluzione è determinante per capire le cazzate che ci propinano sull' islam e di quanto quei merdoni tagliagole non abbiano capito una coppa.

Ho letto una vignetta che racchiude il tutto.
C è Allah con la mano sulla fronte che dice.
Sono adorato da stupidi.


Ecco


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> però la nostra religione, anche male interpretata quanto vuoi, non prevede la lista nera (la fatwa mi pare si chiami), al massimo andrai all'inferno se non ti penti in tempo, ma da solo...vabbè
> 
> che poi la satira sia da sempre stata sulle balle a tutti i regimi e le dittature, mi pare incontestabile


Free. Noi abbiamo 600 anni di storia religiosa in più di loro.
Guarda dove vivono. 
Quanti terroristi islamici dell Arabia saudita ci sono per esempio.
Sono tutti cazzoni tirati su da piccoli in territori di guerra, fame e nulla.
E 600 anni fa i cristiani e i cattolici che facevano?
Bruciavano streghe, mettevano lo stigma sui bimbi nati fuori dal matrimonio, califfavano sulla gente praticamente.
I musulmani non avranno bisogno di altri 600 anni per raggiungere quello che siamo noi oggi, ma ancora un pochino si.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> no, però leggo i giornali dove compaiono spesso notizie sparse per cui negli stati in cui l'islam è legge non si può compiere molti atti inerenti alla vita privata delle persone (studiare, guidare, vestirsi come si vuole, amare chi si vuole, usare internet etc. etc.) perchè lo dice, secondo il capo di turno, il corano
> e tutti a dire che però il corano è male interpretato...dai, non è possibile..
> ...è una presa per il culo per caso?
> perchè lo sembra TANTO


Mi arrendo


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Visita militare: l'addetto (povero demente) mi raccoglie i dati per la piastrina. Mi chiede la religione. "Nessuna." "Come nessuna? Ma proprio nessuna?" "Nessuna." "Sì, ma allora comunque cattolico..." "No, nessuna." "Uhm, senti, qui _nessuna _non ce l'ho, mettiamo cattolico." Senza attendere ulteriore cenno, procede senza che io riesca a fermarlo in termpo. Risultato, se morivo mi trovavo* cattolico. Un numerino in più tra i deliri statistici cui mi riferivo qualche post sopra.
> 
> * Ho in seguito - molto in seguito - sistemato la cosa.


:rotfl::rotfl:
 Io mi sono pure sbattezzata.
È stata una dura lotta con il prete.
Alla fine ho fatto scrivere dall' avvocato.
Mattia ogni volta che gli capita il certificato di sbattesimo diventa verde.
E sono certa, che in culo al mio libero arbitrio,  farà benedire la mia salma da un uomo in nero.
L' ho minacciato di tornare se fa una roba del genere, e mi ha risposto.
Dio mi proteggerà dalla tuo spirito racchio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Io mi sono pure sbattezzata.
> È stata una dura lotta con il prete.
> Alla fine ho fatto scrivere dall' avvocato.
> ...


L'ossessione dell'ateismo è pari a quello delle sentinelle in piedi e dei ciellini. Che poi me la ricordo ancora la telefonata del finto Bergoglio a quel cretino di Odifreddi, il matematico deficiente.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> L'ossessione dell'ateismo è pari a quello delle sentinelle in piedi e dei ciellini. Che poi me la ricordo ancora la telefonata del finto Bergoglio a quel cretino di Odifreddi, il matematico deficiente.


Hai ragione.
Ma io non sono atea. Credo fortissimamente in Dio.
Ho semplicemente esercitato il mio libero arbitrio per "cancellare" qualcosa a cui non sento di appartenere.
Ovvero la chiesa cattolica
Mi avessero battezzata che so, i valdesi, forse sarebbe stato diverso.
Chi può dirlo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il discorso è molto complesso e io stessa ammetto di non essere immune da rigurgiti razzisti, che affronto cercando di capire di più.
> Proprio stasera ho discusso con Mattia quando ha tirato fuori la frase:
> 
> Che Dio è quello che dice di uccidere altri.
> ...


È un discorso molto illuminato, ma se trovasse applicazione pratica porrebbe Salvini come paladino del'UNHCR.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lothar, vai a studiare la differenza tra "comprendere" e "giustificare". E', diciamo, la base della decenza conversativa.


Non condivido toni e contenuti di quello che scrive Lothar, ma non si capisce perché bisognerebbe sforzarsi di comprendere chi agisce come i fratelli Kuoachi e non chi la pensa come Lothar. La differenza è anche fra agire e pensare, fra l'altro.


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto una domanda secca sul libero arbitrio che equivale ad una domanda d' esame e non per nulla facile risponderti brevemente, in più sono da smartphone ma ci provo.
> 
> I cristiani hanno il libero arbitrio?
> Si. Ma...
> ...


Ho scritto un mega post, vado per inviarlo, mi richiede utente e password, poi mi da il contenuto in bianco, tutto perso, lost in space. Vabbeh, almeno ora posso sintetizzare.

La differenza non la fanno le religioni ma le persone, dove sono nate, cresciute, e come sono state educate. Quei ragazzi erano orfani.

Imterroristi di Parigi citavano l'uccisione di donne e bambini ad opera di occidentali. Bisognerebbe capire cosa accade realmente in medio oriente. Tutta l'Africa brucia in guerre fomentate dall'occidente e dalle sue multinazionali per avere materia prima a basso costo in cambio di armi vecchie.

Se l'occidente usa droni e missili in medio oriente, loro non hanno che il terrorismo con fucili d'assalto e taglierini per poter rispondere. Quindi se non la smettiamo noi, non la smetteranno nemmeno loro.

L'ideologia, che sia religiosa, politica o etnica, può soddisfare dei bisogni primari, come cibo, amore, sicurezza, libertá. L'ideologia permette anche di combattere per un paese o un mondo migliore quando ti senti oppresso (vedi attentato di via Rasella). 

La guerra di civiltà è una cazzata messa su da chi vuole tenere nascosti i reali motivi per cui questi ragazzi desiderano ucciderci.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non condivido toni e contenuti di quello che scrive Lothar, ma non si capisce perché bisognerebbe sforzarsi di comprendere chi agisce come i fratelli Kuoachi e non chi la pensa come Lothar. La differenza è anche fra agire e pensare, fra l'altro.


Non ho letto nessuno cercare di capire i due dementi, ma ho letto solo persone che tentano di far capire chequelli non sono l islam e possono nascere aberrazioni del genere solo in determinate condizioni che non possono prescindere dalla storia di quelle terre. 
Cosa molto diversa


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho letto nessuno cercare di capire i due dementi, ma ho letto solo persone che tentano di far capire chequelli non sono l islam e possono nascere aberrazioni del genere solo in determinate condizioni che non possono prescindere dalla storia di quelle terre.
> Cosa molto diversa



Buongiorno Tebe,ho letto velocemente i vari post,e sono allibito.Solo io e Oscuro,abbiamo il coraggio di scrivere,quello che tutti pensanvvero che non c'e'niente da comprendere,siamo in guerra,e dobbiamo trattare quella gente come merita.I cugini transalpini,se vogliono,i mezzi per rispondere a questo vile attacco li hanno.
Spero che li usino bene,perche'ieri hanno toppato.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto una domanda secca sul libero arbitrio che equivale ad una domanda d' esame e non per nulla facile risponderti brevemente, in più sono da smartphone ma ci provo.
> 
> I cristiani hanno il libero arbitrio?
> Si. Ma...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Io mi sono pure sbattezzata.
> È stata una dura lotta con il prete.
> Alla fine ho fatto scrivere dall' avvocato.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: Mattia è un ottimista


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non condivido toni e contenuti di quello che scrive Lothar, ma non si capisce perché bisognerebbe sforzarsi di comprendere chi agisce come i fratelli Kuoachi e non chi la pensa come Lothar. La differenza è anche fra agire e pensare, fra l'altro.


:facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho letto nessuno cercare di capire i due dementi, ma ho letto solo persone che tentano di far capire chequelli non sono l islam e possono nascere aberrazioni del genere solo in determinate condizioni che non possono prescindere dalla storia di quelle terre.
> Cosa molto diversa


:up:


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Io mi sono pure sbattezzata.
> È stata una dura lotta con il prete.
> Alla fine ho fatto scrivere dall' avvocato.
> ...


Tebe, dopo quasi due anni di forum, in cui evidentemente l'occasione è sempre mancata, sono lieto e piacevolmente sorpreso di aver fatto la tua conoscenza.

Per quanto mi riguarda, la lettera della Curia Vescovile che termina con la scomunica è incorniciata e appesa qui in studio.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> L'ossessione dell'ateismo è pari a quello delle sentinelle in piedi e dei ciellini. Che poi me la ricordo ancora la telefonata del finto Bergoglio a quel cretino di Odifreddi, il matematico deficiente.


Ateismo?!

Credo non ne abbiamo mai parlato in tutto il thread. Forse sbaglio, eh, ma mi pare proprio di no.
Ma qualcuno si sta sentendo attaccato personalmente dalla storia dello stato laico? Perchè sarebbe un'allucinazione, e credo sia evidente, no?


----------



## zadig (10 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Tebe,ho letto velocemente i vari post,e sono allibito.Solo io e Oscuro,abbiamo il coraggio di scrivere,quello che tutti pensanvvero che non c'e'niente da comprendere,siamo in guerra,e dobbiamo trattare quella gente come merita.I cugini transalpini,se vogliono,i mezzi per rispondere a questo vile attacco li hanno.
> Spero che li usino bene,perche'ieri hanno toppato.


meglio se non leggi velocemente, che già capisci ben poco.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Solo io e Oscuro,abbiamo il coraggio di scrivere,quello che tutti pensanvvero che non c'e'niente da comprendere,siamo in guerra,


Anche fosse quello che tutti pensano e non dicono, fosse anche una guerra (e in realtà mi trovi quasi d'accordo), non è che rifiutarsi di comprendere sia l'arma vincente. Anzi, di solito in guerra, a "non comprendere" troppo, muori prestino.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ateismo?
> Credo non ne abbiamo mai parlato in tutto il thread. Forse sbaglio, eh, ma mi pare proprio di no.


Specificatamente no. Forse ha interpretato il tuo racconto sulla visita di leva ed ha allargato l'orizzonte  Con un grandangolo


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Specificatamente no. Forse ha interpretato il tuo racconto sulla visita di leva ed ha allargato l'orizzonte  Con un grandangolo


Ma anche con un fisheye!


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *La tua finestra sul mondo è il Quotidiano dei Piccoli,* però. Ma se gli induisti hanno smesso di bruciarci vivi giusto un paio di mesi fa (e molto probabilmente è una pausa sigaretta)! Anche i cinesi mi sembra di ricordare che qualche anno fa abbiano arrestato brutalmente (e di loro non si seppe più nulla...) un interessante numero di vescovi nominati localmente senza il beneplacito del Partito. E qualche tempo fa ci siamo pure bisticciati coi pirati somali (cito il fatto perchè mi sembra uno scontro di culture talmente fiabesco che trascende il piano ordinario)!! Diciamo che sull'Islam è concentrato l'obiettivo delle telecamere di tutto il mondo occidentale, in questo periodo (tipo gli ultimi quasi 15 anni).
> 
> "Buddista terrorista" invece è un ossimoro, credo. Godibile, quasi.
> 
> PS - Ah, negli Stati Uniti gli integralisti ultracattolici fanno il tiro al piattello coi medici abortisti con una certe frequenza. Ormai, è quasi folklore.


certo, fatti di ieri: http://www.lastampa.it/2015/01/09/e...bJx5pobb9KhEqWQuJsZkSP/pagina.html?refresh_ce


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Free. Noi abbiamo 600 anni di storia religiosa in più di loro.
> Guarda dove vivono.
> Quanti terroristi islamici dell Arabia saudita ci sono per esempio.
> *Sono tutti cazzoni tirati su da piccoli in territori di guerra, fame e nulla.*
> ...



eh? ultimamente molti di questi terroristi sono nati in occidente, cittadini europei...

il tuo discorso sui 600 anni potrebbe anche essere sensato, peccato che PURTROPPO non stiamo parlando di vecchi bacucchi fanatici dell'islam, ma al contrario di GIOVANI generazioni, che dovrebbero abbandonare i fanatismi un passo alla volta, come abbiamo fanno noi e i nostri genitori etc., invece succede l'esatto contrario, il che non è da sottovalutare, secondo me...vabbè


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> certo, fatti di ieri: http://www.lastampa.it/2015/01/09/e...bJx5pobb9KhEqWQuJsZkSP/pagina.html?refresh_ce


Ho letto l'intero articolo, parola per parola, e non ho trovato come contraddice quello che ho scritto io. Ma vabbè. Io credo, onestamente, che i nostri (non parlo di te e me necessariamente, è generico) principali problemi in questa discussione derivino dal leggere "troppo in fretta" i commenti. E' questo che mi fa innervosire: l'impressione è che tu non risponda a quel che scrivo, ma a quelle che "secondo te", nel senso che probabilmente hai astratto un'immagine (un'icona!!) della mia posizione e ora ti basi solo su quella, sono le implicazioni delle mie ideologie (?). Insomma, io qui vedo soprattutto problemi di comprensione della lingua italiana. E ti trovi su un *forum *di tua spontanea volontà, ritengo.


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho letto l'intero articolo, parola per parola, e non ho trovato come contraddice quello che ho scritto io. Ma vabbè. Io credo, onestamente, che i nostri (non parlo di te e me necessariamente, è generico) principali problemi in questa discussione derivino dal leggere "troppo in fretta" i commenti. E' questo che mi fa innervosire: l'impressione è che tu non risponda a quel che scrivo, ma a quelle che "secondo te", nel senso che probabilmente hai astratto un'immagine (un'icona!!) della mia posizione e ora ti basi solo su quella, sono le implicazioni delle mie ideologie (?). Insomma, io qui vedo soprattutto problemi di comprensione della lingua italiana. E ti trovi su un *forum *di tua spontanea volontà, ritengo.


tu hai scritto che terrorista buddista è un ossimoro, perchè, mi sembra di capire, il buddismo è una religione che non ricerca proseliti e notoriamente pacifista
io affermo che, dato che l'islam ha dato e dà ANCHE i risultati che vediamo, secondo me è una religione che può prendere molto più facilmente delle altre una deriva di odio e di distruzione verso chi è "infedele"


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non condivido toni e contenuti di quello che scrive Lothar, ma non si capisce perché bisognerebbe sforzarsi di comprendere chi agisce come i fratelli Kuoachi e non chi la pensa come Lothar.* La differenza è anche fra agire e pensare, fra l'altro*.



ma infatti...la satira può essere irritante e  blasfema quanto vogliamo, ma non si stermina chi la fa
se non siamo uniti su questi concetti basilari, qualunque sia il nostro credo (o non credo), e andiamo a ricercare "giustificazioni" che tra l'altro ci colpevolizzano, andiamo ad intaccare proprio la differenza tra pensiero e azione: pensiamo quello che volgiamo, ma non tutte le azioni sono permesse o giustificabili, ANZI!


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...la satira può essere irritante e  blasfema quanto vogliamo, ma non si stermina chi la fa
> se non siamo uniti su questi concetti basilari, qualunque sia il nostro credo (o non credo), e andiamo a ricercare "giustificazioni" che tra l'altro ci colpevolizzano, andiamo ad intaccare proprio la differenza tra pensiero e azione: pensiamo quello che volgiamo, ma non tutte le azioni sono permesse o giustificabili, ANZI!


Non si cercano giustificazioni, ma il movente reale, come in tutte le indagini per omicidio.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> tu hai scritto che terrorista buddista è un ossimoro, perchè, mi sembra di capire, il buddismo è una religione che non ricerca proseliti e notoriamente pacifista
> io affermo che, dato che l'islam ha dato e dà ANCHE i risultati che vediamo, secondo me è una religione che può prendere molto più facilmente delle altre una deriva di odio e di distruzione verso chi è "infedele"


Uhm. Il Buddismo è, tecnicamente, una "religione non teista". Quindi un "terrorismo buddista" credo sarebbe innanzitutto carente di motivazione. Poi, che si scannino anche loro tra scuole e sottoscuole per questioni di pura etichetta, è verissimo.

Io cerco solo di ricordarmi che i "cattolici" hanno fatto (almeno) *decine di milioni di morti* cristianizzando gli "infedeli", hanno dato nel corso dei secoli un contributo enorme e agghiacciante alla pratica della tortura e riguardo a isteria di massa non sono mai stati secondi a nessuno, e questo mi sembra evidente anche oggigiorno. Con questa consapevolezza, fare delle origini cristiane della nostra cultura un primato di "amore e compassione" è un po' come credere nella democrazia da esportazione degli Stati Uniti. Anzi, mi sembra molto più imbecille, che almeno quelli puntano assai concretamente al petrolio e a una posizione strategicamente vantaggiosa e salda in qualsiasi scenario bellico potenzialmente interessante.

Noi, invece, santini e luminarie!
Di Stato.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Il Buddismo è, tecnicamente, una "religione non teista". Quindi un "terrorismo buddista" credo sarebbe innanzitutto carente di motivazione. Poi, che si scannino anche loro tra scuole e sottoscuole per questioni di pura etichetta, è verissimo.
> 
> Io cerco solo di ricordarmi che i cattolici hanno fatto (almeno) *decine di milioni di morti* "in nome di Dio", hanno dato nel corso dei secoli un contributo enorme e agghiacciante alla pratica della tortura e riguardo a isteria di massa non sono mai stati secondi a nessuno, e questo mi sembra evidente anche oggigiorno. Con questa consapevolezza, fare delle origini cristiane della nostra cultura un primato di "amore e compassione" è un po' come credere nella democrazia da esportazione degli Stati Uniti. Anzi, mi sembra molto più imbecille, che almeno quelli puntano assai concretamente al petrolio e a una posizione strategicamente vantaggiosa e salda in qualsiasi scenario bellico potenzialmente interessante.
> 
> ...



Non sono in grado di partecipare a questa discussione dove leggendo non so più che pesci prendere e cosa decidere in merito. Ma vorrei farti una domanda che potrebbe sembrarti provocatoria, ma non lo è: sei sposato in chiesa? 

Dopo la tua risposta non scriverò assolutamente nulla, è solo una curiosità mia.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma vorrei farti una domanda che potrebbe sembrarti provocatoria, ma non lo è: sei sposato in chiesa?
> 
> Dopo la tua risposta non scriverò assolutamente nulla, è solo una curiosità mia.


Non mi sembra provocatoria, non la capisco semplicemente. Mai stato sposato, e in chiesa latito da un pochetto (credo 23-24 anni). Posso chiederti il motivo della domanda?


----------



## Trinità (10 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dell'attentato di Parigi?
> 
> Mi ha fatto venir in mente una frase di mio nonno.
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo facendo un solo nome: SILVIO PELLICO!
ciao


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non mi sembra provocatoria, non la capisco semplicemente. Mai stato sposato, e in chiesa latito da un pochetto (credo 21-22 anni). Posso chiederti il motivo della domanda?


Certo che puoi.

Però riscrivo la premessa, non sono in grado di partecipare a questa discussione, quindi quello che assumo come idee rimangono soltanto mie ma non assunte in una sicurezza di base. In queste idee non assunte il sapere se sei o no sposato in chiesa facevano la differenza per meglio capire o credere di capire e recepire in quello che sono le mie possibilità di inquadrare nel tema in questione le varie posizioni che leggo, e assumere una loro posizione precisa nel differenziare tra il dire e il fare, e non solo.

Perdonami se sono poco chiaro.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdonami se sono poco chiaro.


No no, credo di avere capito per sommi capi il punto. E apprezzo la ricerca di chiarezza. Come ripeto, credo che il maggior problema nel discutere di un argomento come questo sia trascendere il muro contro muro ideologico e leggere meglio i contributi individuali! 

PS - Detto tra noi, nessuna preclusione a sposarmi, prima o poi. La speranza è ultima a morire!


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Il Buddismo è, tecnicamente, una "religione non teista". Quindi un "terrorismo buddista" credo sarebbe innanzitutto carente di motivazione. Poi, che si scannino anche loro tra scuole e sottoscuole per questioni di pura etichetta, è verissimo.
> 
> Io cerco solo di ricordarmi che i cattolici hanno fatto (almeno) *decine di milioni di morti* "in nome di Dio", hanno dato nel corso dei secoli un contributo enorme e agghiacciante alla pratica della tortura e riguardo a isteria di massa non sono mai stati secondi a nessuno, e questo mi sembra evidente anche oggigiorno. Con questa consapevolezza, fare delle origini cristiane della nostra cultura un primato di "amore e compassione" è un po' come credere nella democrazia da esportazione degli Stati Uniti. Anzi, mi sembra molto più imbecille, che almeno quelli puntano assai concretamente al petrolio e a una posizione strategicamente vantaggiosa e salda in qualsiasi scenario bellico potenzialmente interessante.
> 
> ...



però mentre ti ricordi le nefandezze del cattolicesimo, noti o non noti che i terroristi sono quasi tutti islamici e non di altre religioni? o per te è un caso?
e poi: le popolazioni non si sono mai spostate così tanto come negli ultimi decenni, noi fino a pochi anni fa dei paesi islamici non sapevamo quasi nulla perchè avevamo pochi contatti e notizie, mi riferisco soprattutto alla vita di tutti i giorni, al loro quotidiano, e ammettiamo pure che queste popolazioni abbiano vissuto meravigliosamente per secoli nella loro religione (io per le donne ho parecchi dubbi), tuttavia rimane il fatto che quando tante persone hanno cominciato a spostarsi sono cominciati i problemi da noi (o ANCHE da noi, chissà), noi che vivevamo con i nostri santini e le nostre luminarie tanto ridicoli quanto inoffensivi
quindi, lasciando per un momento stare i governi, il petrolio, chi c'è o non c'è dietro etc., rimane inaccettabile secondo me lo "scontro" sul NOSTRO territorio tra le diverse culture, come infatti per noi sono inaccettabili i padri islamici che hanno ammazzato le figlie in Italia etc. etc....e da ultimo la strage per le vignette
anche per gli islamici, nel loro territorio, queste sono cose inaccettabili? bè, direi DIPENDE...perchè se abbiamo Stati per i quali le adultere vanno lapidate, i condannati per apostasia vanno messi a morte, le donne non possono studiare, guidare, vestirsi come vogliono etc., le nostre culture attualmente sono molto diverse, e il loro modo di vivere condizionato da queste leggi e dalla religione è molto diverso dal nostro, o sbaglio?
e se non mi sbaglio, ritorniamo a quello che affermavo ieri, cioè che a noi europei non viene neanche in mente di ammazzare per delle vignette, per noi è un'assurdità, la Tebe può sbattezzarsi e non le succede un bel nulla, e personalmente ne sono molto contenta


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> però mentre ti ricordi le nefandezze del cattolicesimo, noti o non noti che i terroristi sono quasi tutti islamici e non di altre religioni? o per te è un caso?


Su questo, continuo ad obiettare. Come dicevo, tanto in Asia, quanto in Africa centrale quanto in Nord America i cristiani continuano ad essere brutalmente assassinati da esponenti di qualsiasi confessione e cultura, persino da altri cristiani!!

Il focalizzare la nostra attenzione sulla "minaccia islamica" è una questione fondamentalmente mediatica, anche se trova un senso storico nel declino culturale e nella crisi d'identità dell'Occidente. 



> e poi: le popolazioni non si sono mai spostate così tanto come negli ultimi decenni, noi fino a pochi anni fa dei paesi islamici non sapevamo quasi nulla perchè avevamo pochi contatti e notizie, mi riferisco soprattutto alla vita di tutti i giorni, al loro quotidiano, e ammettiamo pure che queste popolazioni abbiano vissuto meravigliosamente per secoli nella loro religione (io per le donne ho parecchi dubbi), tuttavia rimane il fatto che quando tante persone hanno cominciato a spostarsi sono cominciati i problemi da noi (o ANCHE da noi, chissà),


Qui concordo al 100%. La storia d'altra parte ci insegna che qualsiasi dinamica migratoria di un certo peso, negli ultimi millenni, ha innescato simili incomodi. E' che ora abbiamo Internet e il RealTime a darci una testimonianza oculare dei fatti che si verificano anche a migliaia di km da dove viviamo. E i media pilotano la nostra sensibilizzazione al problema, nel bene e nel male.



> noi che vivevamo con i nostri santini e le nostre luminarie tanto ridicoli quanto *inoffensivi*


Sai che non sono d'accordo. Solo perchè avevamo trovato un recente equilibrio di prospero benessere, ciò non significa che perseverare nelle abitudini di chi ora ci considera infedeli da convertire con le buone o le cattive non sia stupido.



> rimane inaccettabile secondo me lo "scontro" sul NOSTRO territorio tra le diverse culture, come infatti per noi sono inaccettabili i padri islamici che hanno ammazzato le figlie in Italia etc. etc....e da ultimo la strage per le vignette


Perfettamente d'accordo! Neanche una parola.



> anche per gli islamici, nel loro territorio, queste sono cose inaccettabili?


Direi che fondamentalmente ti ci ammazzano. Un amico mi raccontava di quando è andato in crociera in viaggio di nozze, e facendo tappa in alcune capitali del maghreb (e si parla di ambienti turistici, quindi "protetti" e piuttosto occidentalizzati), la guida consigliasse a tutti di nascondere eventuali ornamenti estetici che potessero suonare vagamente offensivi nei confronti dell'Islam. Insomma, delirio puro. 



> e il loro modo di vivere condizionato da queste leggi e dalla religione è molto diverso dal nostro, o sbaglio?


In questi ultimi decenni, sì.



> e se non mi sbaglio, ritorniamo a quello che affermavo ieri, cioè che a noi europei non viene neanche in mente di ammazzare per delle vignette, per noi è un'assurdità, la Tebe può sbattezzarsi e non le succede un bel nulla, e personalmente ne sono molto contenta


Certo, e io con te! Ora non voglio aprire nuove digressioni, ma ha ragione chi ricordava che nel nostro caro e protettivo Occidente, basta che vengano meno elettricità e poche altre comodità e ci ritroviamo in qualche settimana a comportarci come dei selvaggi che si ammazzano a vicenda per il nulla.

Poi, io uso spesso, come esempio di ciò che non accetterei in nessun modo che il mio Paese diventi, l'Iran. Per come quel paese è riuscito, in pochi decenni, a trasformarsi da enclave di un islam moderato e progressista, (relativamente) vicina al nostro livello di benessere materiale e psicologico, in un covo di carnefici esaltati. Umiliati peraltro dall'evidenza che chi ha mantenuto un proprio accesso privilegiato al benessere materiale, non ha certo risentito della deriva integralista degli ultimi 40 anni! Ma le hai viste le foto che girano in rete?


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho scritto un mega post, vado per inviarlo, mi richiede utente e password, poi mi da il contenuto in bianco, tutto perso, lost in space. Vabbeh, almeno ora posso sintetizzare.
> 
> La differenza non la fanno le religioni ma le persone, dove sono nate, cresciute, e come sono state educate. Quei ragazzi erano orfani.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti la guerra di civiltà è una cazzata.
Concordo.
Per il resto...mi arrendo di nuovo.
Non conosci il Corano, il profeta, come hanno vissuto e come vivono ma soprattutto le differenze di territorio e che cosa è importante per La religione islamica e cosa non lo è.
Tu, noi, ragioniamo all occidentale ma loro non lo sono, occidentali.
Hanno un pregresso tutto diverso.
Senza sapere le basi loro, o nostre, è come intavolare una conversazione in italiano con un giapponese.
Capisco benissimo il pensiero tuo o di free ma semplicemente voi conoscete un islam che non è quello ma fate un calderone.
È un islam barbaro e ignorante che uccide anche il proprio popolo, infatti in quelle zone ci sono dittature sanguinarie.
Se tutto l'Islam fosse unito in un pensiero unico terroristico non saremmo nemmeno qui a parlarne, ma voi avreste tutti la barba e noi il burqa probabilmente.

Tu ti basi sull ideologia terroristica che semplicemente non è l'Islam.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Tebe,ho letto velocemente i vari post,e sono allibito.Solo io e Oscuro,abbiamo il coraggio di scrivere,quello che tutti pensanvvero che non c'e'niente da comprendere,siamo in guerra,e dobbiamo trattare quella gente come merita.I cugini transalpini,se vogliono,i mezzi per rispondere a questo vile attacco li hanno.
> Spero che li usino bene,perche'ieri hanno toppato.


Allora forse dovresti leggere meglio, perche nessuno difende i terroristi.
Si dice solo che quello non è islam.

I mafiosi sono tutti cattolici eppure non tutti i cattolici sono mafiosibe sciolgono bambini nell' acido o uccidono magistrati.

Questo è il punto.
Detto anche calderone


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tebe, dopo quasi due anni di forum, in cui evidentemente l'occasione è sempre mancata, sono lieto e piacevolmente sorpreso di aver fatto la tua conoscenza.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, la lettera della Curia Vescovile che termina con la scomunica è incorniciata e appesa qui in studio.


Figa.
La scomunica in bolla papale?
:carneval:
Io non ce l ho, uffi.
Chissà perché.

Non stupirti troppo, io sono kreti.
Quella che scrive cose serie non sono io.
Me le scrivono.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Figa.
> La scomunica in bolla papale?


Purtroppo la scomunica non esiste più in quanto editto papale, è ormai pura burocrazia. Prima di questa, ricevetti altra comunicazione - e parlo sempre di corrispondenza prestampata, timbrata e controfirmata in Curia - in cui mi si elencavano tutte le implicazioni legali del mio atto di rinuncia. Il senso era "Pentiti di averlo chiesto, finchè sei in tempo". Infine, secondo formula prestabilita, è arrivata la raccomandata _latae sententiae_ (can. 1364 § 1 ).

PS - Se ti interessa farti il quadretto, però, ti spiego.


----------



## zadig (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Purtroppo la scomunica non esiste più in quanto editto papale, è ormai pura burocrazia. Prima di questa, ricevetti altra comunicazione - e parlo sempre di corrispondenza prestampata, timbrata e controfirmata in Curia - in cui mi si elencavano tutte le implicazioni legali del mio atto di rinuncia. Il senso era "Pentiti di averlo chiesto, finchè sei in tempo". Infine, secondo formula prestabilita, è arrivata la raccomandata _latae sententiae_ (can. 1364 § 1 ).
> 
> PS - Se ti interessa farti il quadretto, però, ti spiego.


bravo, un applauso!
Ci avevo pensato anche io ma... 8xmille se lo beccano lo stesso, sti ladri.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> bravo, un applauso!
> Ci avevo pensato anche io ma... 8xmille se lo beccano lo stesso, sti ladri.


L'8x1000 è una conseguenza del peso politico che continua ad essere riconosciuto a "'sti ladri" in funzione del numero ufficiale di iscritti al club / popolazione italiana.


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Figa.
> La scomunica in bolla papale?
> :carneval:
> Io non ce l ho, uffi.
> ...


Giorgiocan è molto più figo vuoi mettere? Tu ti sei solo sbattezzata. Anche io la vorrei la scomunica. Ma alla fine, ciò che hai fatto senza scegliere consapevolmente, non conta.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Giorgiocan è molto più figo vuoi mettere? Tu ti sei solo sbattezzata. Anche io la vorrei la scomunica. Ma alla fine, ciò che hai fatto senza scegliere consapevolmente, non conta.


In realtà la sua scomunica è già pronta. E' un atto formale legato all'annullamento del battesimo. Se non le è stata recapitata in forma documentale adeguata (in calce alla comunicazione ufficiale di avvenuta cancellazione dell'iscrizione ai registri anagrafici) esiste un iter prestabilito per richiederla. Il fulcro di tutto il teatrino è sempre il solito mattonazzo legale sul trattamento dei dati sensibili.


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> però mentre ti ricordi le nefandezze del cattolicesimo, noti o non noti che i terroristi sono quasi tutti islamici e non di altre religioni? o per te è un caso?
> e poi: le popolazioni non si sono mai spostate così tanto come negli ultimi decenni, noi fino a pochi anni fa dei paesi islamici non sapevamo quasi nulla perchè avevamo pochi contatti e notizie, mi riferisco soprattutto alla vita di tutti i giorni, al loro quotidiano, e ammettiamo pure che queste popolazioni abbiano vissuto meravigliosamente per secoli nella loro religione (io per le donne ho parecchi dubbi), tuttavia rimane il fatto che quando tante persone hanno cominciato a spostarsi sono cominciati i problemi da noi (o ANCHE da noi, chissà), noi che vivevamo con i nostri santini e le nostre luminarie tanto ridicoli quanto inoffensivi
> quindi, lasciando per un momento stare i governi, il petrolio, chi c'è o non c'è dietro etc., rimane inaccettabile secondo me lo "scontro" sul NOSTRO territorio tra le diverse culture, come infatti per noi sono inaccettabili i padri islamici che hanno ammazzato le figlie in Italia etc. etc....e da ultimo la strage per le vignette
> anche per gli islamici, nel loro territorio, queste sono cose inaccettabili? bè, direi DIPENDE...perchè se abbiamo Stati per i quali le adultere vanno lapidate, i condannati per apostasia vanno messi a morte, le donne non possono studiare, guidare, vestirsi come vogliono etc., le nostre culture attualmente sono molto diverse, e il loro modo di vivere condizionato da queste leggi e dalla religione è molto diverso dal nostro, o sbaglio?
> e se non mi sbaglio, ritorniamo a quello che affermavo ieri, cioè che a noi europei non viene neanche in mente di ammazzare per delle vignette, per noi è un'assurdità, la Tebe può sbattezzarsi e non le succede un bel nulla, e personalmente ne sono molto contenta


Secondo te se mettessero uno stato islamico integralista nell'Italia del nord, con tanto di armi atomiche ed esercito, riconosciuto e difeso dalla comunità internazionale, i cattolici italiani starebbero tranquilli a subire, oppure piazzerebbero un po di ordigni molto zuccherati?

L'idea della donna nella cultura islamica è argomento a parte. Si tornerebbe all'idea della prostituzione vista come conquista nei paesi occidentali. Insomma, c'è da fare un thread da 1000 pagine. Io non penso che nella cultura islamica la donna sia trattata peggio rispetto alla cultura cattolica-protestante-occidentale.


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In realtà la sua scomunica è già pronta. E' un atto formale legato all'annullamento del battesimo. Se non le è stata recapitata in forma documentale adeguata (in calce alla comunicazione ufficiale di avvenuta cancellazione dell'iscrizione ai registri anagrafici) esiste un iter prestabilito per richiederla. Il fulcro di tutto il teatrino è sempre il solito mattonazzo legale sul trattamento dei dati sensibili.


Resta il fatto che sei qui dal 2013 e manco sapevo quanto tu fossi interessante. Purtroppo le persone di valore spesso sfuggono all'attenzione di chi segue con superficialità.


----------



## zadig (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> L'8x1000 è una conseguenza del peso politico che continua ad essere riconosciuto a "'sti ladri" in funzione del numero ufficiale di iscritti al club / popolazione italiana.


già.
E questo, mi sembra, sia in essere dai Patti Lateranensi.


----------



## spleen (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu lo sai, vero, che se la lucidità media, là fuori, si avvicinasse anche soltanto di striscio a quella del tuo intervento non avremmo bisogno nemmeno di stare a discutere?
> 
> Io, da ateo, non trovo nulla da obiettare alle tue osservazioni. Quello che mi fa scattare l'idrofobia è il trasformare una posizione di consapevolezza in una specie di "primato" da sbandierare. *Senza considerare che il nostro presente storico non costituisce di per sè un successo nè un punto di arrivo*, e non "contiene" una morale statica e implicita. Ma è plasmato su un percorso umanamente incostante, fatto di estremismi, revisioni, trasformazioni, adattamento, apprendimento e quando possibile miglioramento.
> 
> Il punto è che la suddetta consapevolezza è, ancora ai nostri giorni, bagaglio di pochi. E ancora oppressa dalla superstizione in un mondo e in un tempo in cui gli strumenti culturali per un confronto capace sono a disposizione di tutti. Parlo di noi che abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere, ovviamente.



Giorgio, in ogni caso io non mi sentirei di vivere in nessun altro posto che non fosse questo imperfetto, diffettoso, mutevole e incoerente occidente.


----------



## tullio (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che mi fa scattare l'idrofobia è il trasformare una posizione di consapevolezza in una specie di "primato" da sbandierare. *Senza considerare che il nostro presente storico non costituisce di per sè un successo nè un punto di arrivo, e non "contiene" una morale statica e implicita*. Ma è plasmato su un percorso umanamente incostante, fatto di estremismi, revisioni, trasformazioni, adattamento, apprendimento e quando possibile miglioramento.
> 
> Il punto è che la suddetta consapevolezza è, ancora ai nostri giorni, bagaglio di pochi. E ancora oppressa dalla superstizione in un mondo e in un tempo in cui gli strumenti culturali per un confronto capace sono a disposizione di tutti. Parlo di noi che abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere, ovviamente.


Considero le due questioni separatamente cominciando dalla seconda. La libertà di cosciena costituisce uno dei codici di riferimento fondamentali dell'Occidente. Questo, naturalmente, non significa che psicologicamente o caratterialmetne tutti si sentano di difenderla. Provo ad esemplificare: dovendo discutere come si insegna qualcosa ad un bambino, diciamo di 8 anni, non sosterreemmo che la cosa migliore è dire: "fai così perché lo dico io" ma affermeremmo che occorre fargli capire che i motivi sono questi e quelli. sosterremmo cioè che la cosa giusta è far interiorizzare al bambino non solo le motivazioni ma anche la necessità di scegliere, e di scegliere in prima persona. Dopodiché è chiaro che a volte difronte ai capricci di un bambino (o a quelli che a noi, magari irritati, appaiono come capricci) a volte scappa un: "Fai così perché lo dico io altrimenti sono sberle". E sicuramente è assai più diffuso di quanto si possa immaginare un atteggiamento autoritario. Analogamente è chiaro che esistono tentazioni contrarie alla libertà di coscienza, pensiamo ai fascismi, che hanno ottenuto forti consensi elettorali. Nondimeno, come principio, noi siamo caratterizzati così. Al contrario, l'Islam fa riferimento al principio di autorità: non ciò che è detto dalla coscienza è il vero ma ciò che è dettato dalle autorità (religiose). Ancora: questo non significa che tutti gli islamici siano intolleranti o retrivi: è noto che a lungo l'Islam è stato assai più tollerante dell'Europa cristiana e sicuramente gran parte dei credenti non sono affatto delgi ottusi privi di capacità critica. Significa che esiste un principio di autorità che costituisce un valore fondamentale. 
Quindi, al di là delle singole posizioni, e al di là persino delle ideologie, tra i codici con cui interpretiamo il mondo la libertà di coscienza, nelle sue varie manifestazioni, è per noi decisiva. Questo è uno dei pilastri dell'Occidente. Ciò di cui non si accorgono le destre contemporanee è che rinunciare a questo principio per difendere l'Occidente significa aver già abbandonato la civiltà occidentale. 
Questo mi consente di giungere alla prima questione: il neretto è decisivo. Non c'è superiorità intrinseca. L'Occidente non è "migliore". Del resto, nonostante il rapporto decisivo tra cristianesimo e libertà di coscienza sono state a volte proprio le chiese a lottare contro tale libertà. Analogamente, per quanto sia basato sul principio di autorità, l'ebraismo maggioritario si è stabilmente integrato nella libertà di coscienza (tanto che gli stessi eccessi degli ortodossi israeliani sono non solo una novità recente ma anche mal visti dalla maggioranza ebraica). Anche molti islamici hanno di fatto aderito ai valori occidentali rimanendo islamici. Questo significa, come rilevi tu, che non esiste un "destino". Però noi siamo così, in quanto figli della nostra storia. E non possiamo che essere così. Si potrebbe, certo, cambiare (e i fascismi sono stati un tentativo di cambiare proprio questo percorso) ma lo vogliamo? Possiamo accettare di essere, di diventare, diversi? Questa è la _crisis_, nel senso etimologico di scelta, che vive oggi l'Occidente: scegliere di rimanere legati alla libertà di coscienza, scegliere di considerare i valori sulla base dell'orizzonte mondano (e non del paradiso), scegliere di essere i soli a poter comprendere e valorizzare gli altri (sempre sul piano mondano, storico) in quanto diversi. 
Le parole di Spleen, nel suo ultimo intervento, costituiscono l'unica risposta accettabile. 

... grazie per i complimenti! *arrossisco*


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Giorgiocan è molto più figo vuoi mettere? Tu ti sei solo sbattezzata. Anche io la vorrei la scomunica. Ma alla fine, ciò che hai fatto senza scegliere consapevolmente, non conta.


Oggi sono più tarda del solito, ed è tutto dire.
Devo dire che sul mio certificato di sbattesimo c è scrittoche ho abiurato la fede cattolica e per questo, sostanzialmente, andrò all' inferno anche se tecnicamente il battesimo non si cancella tipo marchio a fuoco, mutismo e rassegnazione.

Però andai a vedere sui registri se avevano ttrascritto la mia abiura, e scoprì di si.
Comunque se vuoi sbattezzarti trovi il modulo sul sito dell uarr


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oggi sono più tarda del solito, ed è tutto dire.
> Devo dire che sul mio certificato di sbattesimo c è scrittoche ho abiurato la fede cattolica e per questo, sostanzialmente, andrò all' inferno anche se tecnicamente il battesimo non si cancella tipo marchio a fuoco, mutismo e rassegnazione.
> 
> Però andai a vedere sui registri se avevano ttrascritto la mia abiura, e scoprì di si.
> Comunque se vuoi sbattezzarti trovi il modulo sul sito dell uarr


Preferirei che mi chiamasse Bergoglio per convincermi a restare e si finisse con lui che chiede di essere sbattezzato.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> eh? ultimamente molti di questi terroristi sono nati in occidente, cittadini europei...
> 
> il tuo discorso sui 600 anni potrebbe anche essere sensato, peccato che PURTROPPO non stiamo parlando di vecchi bacucchi fanatici dell'islam, ma al contrario di GIOVANI generazioni, che dovrebbero abbandonare i fanatismi un passo alla volta, come abbiamo fanno noi e i nostri genitori etc., invece succede l'esatto contrario, il che non è da sottovalutare, secondo me...vabbè


Essere cittadini europei non ti fa diventare occidentale.
E se tutti quelli nati in Europa fossero terroristi, la guerra sarebbe globale.
Cosa che non mi sembra a meno che tu non risponda che tutti gli islamici nati qui sono terroristi.


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho scritto un mega post, vado per inviarlo, mi richiede utente e password, poi mi da il contenuto in bianco, tutto perso, lost in space. Vabbeh, almeno ora posso sintetizzare.
> 
> La differenza non la fanno le religioni ma le persone, dove sono nate, cresciute, e come sono state educate. Quei ragazzi erano orfani.
> 
> ...


Ho riletto meglio ilntuo intervento, da cell non è facile.
Abbiamo più punti in comune di quanti mi sembrava alla prima risposta.

Flap flap


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Preferirei che mi chiamasse Bergoglio per convincermi a restare e si finisse con lui che chiede di essere sbattezzato.


Se bergoglio potesse parlare liberamente..
Comunque ne sta facendo incazzare un po di integralisti cattolici.
E la cosa mi fa piacere


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Giorgio, in ogni caso io non mi sentirei di vivere in nessun altro posto che non fosse questo imperfetto, diffettoso, mutevole e incoerente occidente.


Quoto, eh! Sia chiaro. Poi, potendo scegliere, direi Scandinavia o Canada. Mi piace il fresco.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora forse dovresti leggere meglio, perche nessuno difende i terroristi.
> Si dice solo che quello non è islam.
> 
> I mafiosi sono tutti cattolici eppure non tutti i cattolici sono mafiosibe sciolgono bambini nell' acido o uccidono magistrati.
> ...


quoto, peraltro l"equazione  italiano=mafioso  ci fa girare gli zebedei, eppure mi sembra che da questa discussioni si associ facilmente il concetto islamico=terrorista ... E torniamo al nocciolo, giudicare gli altri sommariamente è molto più accettabile che sentirsi giudicati con la stessa faciloneria


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Quindi, al di là delle singole posizioni, e al di là persino delle ideologie, tra i codici con cui interpretiamo il mondo la libertà di coscienza, nelle sue varie manifestazioni, è per noi decisiva. Questo è uno dei pilastri dell'Occidente. Ciò di cui non si accorgono le destre contemporanee è che *rinunciare a questo principio per difendere l'Occidente significa aver già abbandonato la civiltà occidentale*.


Standing ovation per il neretto. E i complimenti sono meritati.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se bergoglio potesse parlare liberamente..
> Comunque ne sta facendo incazzare un po di integralisti cattolici.
> E la cosa mi fa piacere


 si Bertone è un tantino incazzato


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto, eh! Sia chiaro. Poi, potendo scegliere, direi Scandinavia o Canada. Mi piace il fresco.


http://www.italiansinfuga.com/2013/10/29/il-canada-annuncia-il-piano-di-immigrazione-per-il-2014/


----------



## zadig (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quoto, peraltro l"equazione  italiano=mafioso  ci fa girare gli zebedei, eppure mi sembra che da questa discussioni si associ facilmente il concetto islamico=terrorista ... E torniamo al nocciolo, giudicare gli altri sommariamente è molto più accettabile che sentirsi giudicati con la stessa faciloneria


a questo aggiungo anche che, secondo me, l'odio verso tutto il mondo islamico ha un altro fine.
E per ottenere questo ci propinano le informazioni che vogliono e travisate come vogliono.
Mica si dice che, ad esempio, oggi ci sono un sacco di guerre in corso (http://www.panorama.it/news/esteri/guerre-israele-gaza-ucraina-africa-siria-libia/ ) , molte delle quali tra islamici o tra etnie che hanno la stessa religione.
E nessuno fa niente, neanche l'ONU (e non voglio neanche pensare troppo al genocidio in Ruanda ed al menefreghismo dell'ONU -che è degli USA- che facevano i vaghi mentre sono morte circa un milione di persone innocenti. Guardatevi il film "Hotel Ruanda").
In sostanza, penso proprio che gli attentati o le guerre non abbiano nulla a che fare con la religione, che viene presa solo come scusa.
La religione fa danni già solo per il semplice fatto di esistere in modo così massiccio ed imposto.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.italiansinfuga.com/2013/10/29/il-canada-annuncia-il-piano-di-immigrazione-per-il-2014/


So. E ho qualche conoscente in avanscoperta.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Gennaio 2015)

Che discussione mirabile!

Io faccio un passetto in avanti, sicuramente criticabile. Ma aggiungerei che non è totalmente impensabile che in nome di una qualche "guerra" alle porte o in atto si comincino a rosicchiare ancor più decisamente i nostri diritti, togliendo già magre risorse allo stato sociale, che tra l'altro è il solo che può garantire livelli accettabili di integrazione...
Insomma, c'è una deriva storica neoliberista evidente dagli Anni Ottanta che saprà ben sfruttare questi eventi mediaticamente superesaltati per toglierci ancora un po' di ossigeno...


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che sei qui dal 2013 e manco sapevo quanto tu fossi interessante. Purtroppo le persone di valore spesso sfuggono all'attenzione di chi segue con superficialità.


Che fai, mi tradisci?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a questo aggiungo anche che, secondo me, l'odio verso tutto il mondo islamico ha un altro fine.
> E per ottenere questo ci propinano le informazioni che vogliono e travisate come vogliono.
> Mica si dice che, ad esempio, oggi ci sono un sacco di guerre in corso (http://www.panorama.it/news/esteri/guerre-israele-gaza-ucraina-africa-siria-libia/ ) , molte delle quali tra islamici o tra etnie che hanno la stessa religione.
> E nessuno fa niente, neanche l'ONU (e non voglio neanche pensare troppo al genocidio in Ruanda ed al menefreghismo dell'ONU -che è degli USA- che facevano i vaghi mentre sono morte circa un milione di persone innocenti. Guardatevi il film "Hotel Ruanda").
> ...


L'estremismo religioso e/o ideologico è utile per chi ha interesse che conflitti e tensioni non si plachino, si troverà sempre chi dietro le quinte  ed in modo più o meno palese alimenterà questi focolai.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> So. E ho qualche conoscente in avanscoperta.


Oh oh .. hai intenzioni di diventare migrante ?


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh oh .. hai intenzioni di diventare migrante ?


Ci vorrebbe una briciola di coraggio in più di quel che mi risulta attualmente. Sto comunque prendendomi un periodo di "aggiornamento professionale" per aumentare il numero di frecce al mio arco. E ho un ex-collega che in questo periodo sta facendo colloqui in loco e a breve tenterà la zampata: lui sostiene che in caso di successo proverà a farmi da apripista, ma dubito che lì le cose funzionino all'italiana!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe una briciola di coraggio in più di quel che mi risulta attualmente. Sto comunque prendendomi un periodo di "aggiornamento professionale" per aumentare il numero di frecce al mio arco. E ho un ex-collega che in questo periodo sta facendo colloqui in loco e a breve tenterà la zampata: lui sostiene che in caso di successo proverà a farmi da apripista, ma dubito che lì le cose funzionino all'italiana!


ciò non toglie che puoi riuscire


----------



## Zod (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che fai, mi tradisci?


Non sono tenuto a darti spiegazioni. E comunque era solo una birra tra amici. E poi basta, vado alla COOP.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciò non toglie che puoi riuscire


Adesso esagero e dico una bestemmia: in una scenario fiorente come quello, in un panorama che confronto alla nostra "vecchia" Europa centromeridionale ispira freschezza mentale e gran voglia (e necessità) di fare, figliare comincerebbe a sembrare persino a me un'opzione sana e sensata.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Adesso esagero e dico una bestemmia: in una scenario fiorente come quello, in un panorama che confronto alla nostra "vecchia" Europa centromeridionale ispira freschezza mentale e gran voglia (e necessità) di fare, figliare comincerebbe a sembrare persino a me un'opzione sana e sensata.


Non dici per nulla una bestemmia, nuovi orizzonti più ampi e allettanti  possono modificare e di molto ciò che pensiamo di essere ( fino a quel momento).L'energia che un'esperienza  positiva ci trasmette diventa determinante, per crescere ed osare


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Erano anni che non guardavo porta a porta.
> Ora cambio canale.
> Pure Ferrara non ce la posso fare.
> Alfano poi...
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAAH
Ferrara ignorante come na sapa in materia religiosa che pontifica sull'Islam....
Da non credere....
Veramente eh?

Però l'unico discorso intelligente, a mio avviso lo ha fatto Ricci della sinagoga di Roma...



free ha detto:


> sì, infatti il corano è sempre male interpretato...che stranezza...quantomeno gli altri testi sacri del pianeta sono scritti meglio
> 
> comunque bel discorso il tuo, tuttavia la religione islamica sarebbe irrilevante e rimarrebbe solo il terrorismo fine a se stesso se i terroristi che compaiono in ogni parte del mondo un giorno sì e l'altro pure, fossero: una volta ebrei, una volta cattolici, una volta buddisti, una volta induisti, una volta musulmani, una volta anglicani, una volta atei, etc. etc...e invece? dimmi tu


Non è che è male interpretato ma è preso alla lettera...
Sono andato a leggermi quelle sure, guidato da un islamico.
Ora però assieme ad un ebreo abbiamo anche commentato certi passi dei Salmi.

Mettiamo che...io inculchi ad un ebreo che tu sei una babilonese....che ha deportato i suoi avi...

E mettiamo che lo istighi dicendo Dio lo vuole (che era il grido dei crociati) a compiere quello che sta scritto nel salmo 136

Come si mette per te?

Insomma quella di usare pretesti religiosi per compiere efferatezze è vecchia come il cucco...



Zod ha detto:


> Che centra? Le bestemmie non sono ammesse neppure in TV, o sui giornali.


Fai un bell'esempio.
Ma da quel che ho reperito oggi, la blasfemia per un islamico è un offesa ben peggiore di queste bestemmie.

Secondo me c'è anche tantissima IGNORANZA dei contenuti delle fedi.

Cioè prova a pensare...
Il cristianesimo gronda di raffigurazioni no? Madonne, Santi, Crocefissi...e per (noi) cristiani un crocefisso è un simbolo no? " Volgeranno lo sguardo a quello che hanno trafitto".

Bon nell'Islam non è ammessa nessuna raffigurazione sia di Allah, sia dei profeti ecc..ecc..ecc...

Noi mettiamo la parola dio in tutto, bon gli ebrei quando parlano di Dio, non lo nominano mai...ma usano aggettivi...tipo l'assoluto, l'eterno, l'onnipotente...

Per me integrazione significa che io cristiano devo tenere presente che per te Islamico non va bene se io faccio un disegno in cui raffiguro il profeta, e tu islamico invece devi tenere presente che per noi invece raffigurare Cristo...

Altrimenti il prossimo grande attentato si compirà nella Cappella Sistina dove un super commando istruito a dovere colpirà il giudizio universale di Michelangelo perchè è blasfemia.

L'Islamico mi ha confessato che il problema dove nasce quell'estremismo è aver antropomorfizzato proprio quello che per loro non è affatto antropormifizzabile...



Zod ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto questo. Ho detto che quello che per te è satira per altri può essere bestemmia. Ciò non giustifica il massacro, ma stiamo parlando di una cosa diversa dalla satira.
> 
> Ps: che poi i cattolici la bestemmia la tollerano, se ne sentono in giro. Ma la nostra è più una cultura che una religione. Poi noi abbiamo il libero arbitrio, i musulmani non sono esperto ma credo proprio di no.


Vedi i nostri veci iman...nel mio caso i veci frati francescani insegnavano a noi bambini...se senti una bestemmia...ripara in cuor tuo con una giaculatoria...e ce ne insegnavano di davvero divertenti...

E io ne inventavo per i miei amici...

Gesù fa finta di non aver sentito
Gesù si è espresso male
Gesù non intendeva offenderti ecc..ecc..ecc...

Fatto sta che se sei una persona cos0detta alta e ti scapa un porcon in pubblico ti fai un figuron eh?


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non sono tenuto a darti spiegazioni. E comunque era solo una birra tra amici. E poi basta, vado alla COOP.


Mmmm quanto sei sostenuto.
:inlove:

Flapflap


----------



## Tebe (10 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAAH
> Ferrara ignorante come na sapa in materia religiosa che pontifica sull'Islam....
> Da non credere....
> Veramente eh?
> ...


Ricci me lo sono perso.
Ero già immersa in pornhub mi sa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho già  risposto a Drusilla riguardo alla legge elettorale  in Italia...poi boh.Ho il terrore nel pensare che 60.000.000 di italiani siano tutti quanti come Berlusconi....



Di Berlu ne abbiamo uno solo. Il problema è che ci sono diversi milioni di italiani che vorrebbero essere lui, nel bene e nel male. Dovete imparare una cosa degli italiani: Siamo un popolo sempre pronto a correre in aiuto dei vincitori.


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora forse dovresti leggere meglio, perche nessuno difende i terroristi.
> Si dice solo che quello non è islam.
> 
> I mafiosi sono tutti cattolici eppure non tutti i cattolici sono mafiosibe sciolgono bambini nell' acido o uccidono magistrati.
> ...



ma dai! i mafiosi mica se la prendono con i magistrati infedeli! sono delinquenti comuni, non hanno motivazioni religiose

allora seguendo il tuo ragionamento l'europa che volesse prevenire fatti simili a quelli di parigi, dovrebbe controllare, chessò, la mafia cinese? o i rom? o gli anarchici?:singleeye:


----------



## zadig (11 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Siamo un popolo sempre pronto a correre in aiuto dei vincitori.


faccio ancora in tempo a sposarti?


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dai! i mafiosi mica se la prendono con i magistrati infedeli! sono delinquenti comuni, non hanno motivazioni religiose
> 
> allora seguendo il tuo ragionamento l'europa che volesse prevenire fatti simili a quelli di parigi, dovrebbe controllare, chessò, la mafia cinese? o i rom? o gli anarchici?:singleeye:


.....?


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

commesso musulmano salva 6 ostaggi a Parigi nascondendoli in una cella frigorifera del supermercato kosher (FOTO)
Redazione, L'Huffington Post Pubblicato: 10/01/15 16:03 CET Aggiornato: 10/01/15 16:03 CET
È riuscito a salvare sei ostaggi, nascondendoli in una cella frigorifera. Lassana Bathily, 24 anni, immigrato del Mali di religione musulmana, dipendente del supermarket kosher, è un altro degli eroi della vicenda che si è consumata nella zona di Porte de Vincennes a Parigi. Il ventiquattrenne, musulmano originario del Mali, si sarebbe subito reso conto della gravità della situazione: secondo il racconto dei sopravvissuti, avrebbe cercato di radunare quante più persone possibili per nasconderle in una cella frigorifera del negozio.

Bathily non avrebbe lasciato nulla al caso. Ha spento l'impianto di raffreddamento insieme alla luce della stanza, per non destare sospetti. Dopo aver messo in salvo i clienti ed essersi messo in contatto con la polizia, il giovane sarebbe tornato tra i corridoi del negozio. Sono almeno sei le persone che, alla fine delle dure ore di prigionia, avrebbero abbracciato e ringraziato Lassana.


Questo è l'Islam.
Come questo è il cristianesimo.
Poi se volete continuare con l equazione che tutto l islam è brutto e cattivo. Fate pure.


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

*io sono ahmed*

Strage Charlie Hebdo, il poliziotto Christophe Crepin: "Il mio amico Ahmed, musulmano praticante ucciso come un animale" dalla nostra corrispondente ANAIS GINORI  
ore 12.48 del 9 gennaio 20150
Invia
14
1

PARIGI - "Ahmed è stato ucciso come un animale. Ma le bestie sono i suoi assassini". Il dirigente di polizia Christophe Crepin conosceva Ahmed Merabet, 42 anni, l'agente che i fratelli Kouachi hanno ucciso in boulevard Richard- Lenoir. "Era un poliziotto coscienzioso, discreto, entusiasta del suo lavoro. Aveva origini tunisine ma era francese. Era un musulmano praticante. Frequentava la moschea. Per noi della polizia è un orgoglio mostrare che abbiamo agenti di ogni religione", spiega Crepin del sindacato Unsa Police. Nel video postato su Facebook si sente uno degli attentatori avvicinarsi all'agente a terra e chiedergli: "Ci vuoi uccidere?". "No. Va bene così, capo", risponde Ahmed alzando le braccia, chiedendo pietà. Invano.

Era da molto tempo nella polizia?
"Lavorava da otto anni nel commissariato dell'undicesimo arrondissement che si trova a pochi metri dalla sede di Charlie Hebdo. È arrivato in bicicletta quando la centrale ha chiesto rinforzi. Di solito non svolgeva compiti di ordine pubblico. Era un poliziotto di quartiere. In boulevard Richard-Lenoir c'è un mercato ortofrutticolo, sorvegliava gli ambulanti, conosceva tutti in zona. Era molto amato".

Crede che Ahmed abbia capito cosa stava succedendo quando è arrivato sul posto?
"È accaduto tutto velocemente. Gli attentatori sono riusciti a far indietreggiare ben due volanti. Ahmed si trovava dietro, con la sua bicicletta. Siamo tutti rimasti scioccati. Il commissariato di quartiere è stato eccezionalmente chiuso per un giorno. I trecento agenti del commissariato sono molto provati".

Gli agenti dovevano essere meglio preparati?
"Sappiamo di essere in guerra. Una guerra a bassa intensità, ma pur sempre guerra contro nemici che non hanno un volto. Il fatto che Ahmed fosse un musulmano praticante aggiunge orrore a quello che è successo. Hanno voluto colpire la stampa e la polizia, due simboli della République".

Ha potuto parlare con la sua famiglia?
"Ahmed era celibe e senza figli. I suoi genitori sono nella banlieue parigina, sarà sepolto a Bobigny. Sua madre e suo padre erano molto fieri di avere un figlio nelle forze dell'ordine. Ahmed aveva anche passato il concorso per entrare nella polizia giudiziaria e a marzo si sarebbe trasferito. Parlava perfettamente arabo e spesso faceva da interprete. Era arrabbiato per quello che si diceva sulla polizia ma anche sull'Islam. C'erano spesso delle discussioni animate. È morto da eroe. Un eroe normale "


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora forse dovresti leggere meglio, perche nessuno difende i terroristi.
> Si dice solo che quello non è islam.
> 
> I mafiosi sono tutti cattolici eppure non tutti i cattolici sono mafiosibe sciolgono bambini nell' acido o uccidono magistrati.
> ...


Hai riassunto mirabilmente, e non solo qui.
Purtroppo i terroristi hanno buon gioco con chi confonde la solidità di una fede veramente sentita con degli stronzi estremisti arrabbiati col mondo che usano la religione come catalizzatore.
In nome di Allah lo dicono loro, non il Corano.


----------



## zadig (11 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Terroristi buddhisti è molto improbabile


così, tanto per completezza: http://www.imille.org/2013/10/myanmar-storia-di-integralismo-buddista/


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....?



???

se c'è un pullulare di terroristi che dichiarano di agire per conto di Allah, mi parrebbe opportuno controllare se per es. sono andati avanti e indietro da Paesi integralisti, o se frequentano moschee o centri culturali islamici, o se cliccano su siti inneggianti al fanatismo islamico etc. etc., e per ricercare questi elementi per il momento lascerei perdere i gruppi anarchici o la mafia, cinese o italiana che sia, o gli integralisti buddisti... e non avrei il timore di controllare anche chi si dichiara islamico moderato, anzi mi aspetterei che gli stessi moderati segnalassero ed escludessero le teste calde che bazzicano nelle moschee, VISTO QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO

invece per te sembra che tanto i terroristi sono tutti uguali, tant'è vero che i mafiosi sono cattolici...amen, fine della prevenzione


----------



## Zod (11 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> così, tanto per completezza: http://www.imille.org/2013/10/myanmar-storia-di-integralismo-buddista/


Il seme di violenza contenuto nel Vangelo è: "andate e predicate il mio Vangelo". 
Il Buddhismo è un metodo di crescita spirituale, una filosofia più che una religione. Che poi ci siano persone violente e buddhiste può essere dovuto al fatto che credono ma non praticano 
Alla fine va a finire che il tanto vituperato Satana è quello in nome di cui si è fatto meno danni.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di Berlu ne abbiamo uno solo. Il problema è che ci sono diversi milioni di italiani che vorrebbero essere lui, nel bene e nel male. Dovete imparare una cosa degli italiani: Siamo un popolo sempre pronto a correre in aiuto dei vincitori.


La massa sicuro poi per fortuna ci sino i distinguo


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> commesso musulmano salva 6 ostaggi a Parigi nascondendoli in una cella frigorifera del supermercato kosher (FOTO)
> Redazione, L'Huffington Post Pubblicato: 10/01/15 16:03 CET Aggiornato: 10/01/15 16:03 CET
> È riuscito a salvare sei ostaggi, nascondendoli in una cella frigorifera. Lassana Bathily, 24 anni, immigrato del Mali di religione musulmana, dipendente del supermarket kosher, è un altro degli eroi della vicenda che si è consumata nella zona di Porte de Vincennes a Parigi. Il ventiquattrenne, musulmano originario del Mali, si sarebbe subito reso conto della gravità della situazione: secondo il racconto dei sopravvissuti, avrebbe cercato di radunare quante più persone possibili per nasconderle in una cella frigorifera del negozio.
> 
> ...


 ed i mafiosi invece son buoni buoni :singleeye:anche se fanno sparire nell'acido dei bambini, saranno opere di bene :singleeye:  vabbe' pigliamola a ridere :facepalm:


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di Berlu ne abbiamo uno solo. Il problema è che ci sono diversi milioni di italiani che vorrebbero essere lui, nel bene e nel male. Dovete imparare una cosa degli italiani: Siamo un popolo sempre pronto a correre in aiuto dei vincitori.



altra cantonata che ha preso, quando caldeggiava l'entrata della Turchia in UE, quale ponte tra Europa e Medio Oriente (anche se c'era la grana piuttosto imbarazzante dell'occupazione di Cipro:singleeye
a distanza di qualche annetto, la Turchia ha preso la deriva che vediamo...


----------



## sienne (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

però, è terrorismo. E non è l'Islam. 
Gli islamisti stessi stanno sotto tiro. 
Come i siciliano con la mafia ... 
Chi ha avuto il coraggio di denunciare la mafia?


sienne


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ???
> 
> se c'è un pullulare di terroristi che dichiarano di agire per conto di Allah, mi parrebbe opportuno controllare se per es. sono andati avanti e indietro da Paesi integralisti, o se frequentano moschee o centri culturali islamici, o se cliccano su siti inneggianti al fanatismo islamico etc. etc., e per ricercare questi elementi per il momento lascerei perdere i gruppi anarchici o la mafia, cinese o italiana che sia, o gli integralisti buddisti... e non avrei il timore di controllare anche chi si dichiara islamico moderato, anzi mi aspetterei che gli stessi moderati segnalassero ed escludessero le teste calde che bazzicano nelle moschee, VISTO QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO
> 
> invece per te sembra che tanto i terroristi sono tutti uguali, tant'è vero che i mafiosi sono cattolici...amen, fine della prevenzione


Ma guarda che sono d accordo con te sul controllo.
Minchia. Sono terroristi.
Che cazzo. Io li bombizzerei preventivamente.
Cioè.
E si.
Per me i terroristi  sono tutti uguali. Di qualsiasi etnia o religione appartengano.

L'esempio sui mafiosi cattolici, visto che non l ha capito, era una presa in giro sul tuo calderone.
Islam= solo terrorismo.
Sono stara più chiara ora?


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, è terrorismo. E non è l'Islam.
> Gli islamisti stessi stanno sotto tiro.
> ...


Ecco brava.
Ma niente. No.
Tutto l islam è brutto, cattivo e faccia di merda.
Che poi sembriamo dimenticare che le prime vittime dei terroristi islamici sono proprio le persone di fede musulmana.
Se non sbaglio, parliamo di cifre al 90%.
Il 90% delle vittime del terrorismo islamico sono gli islamici stessi.


----------



## sienne (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco brava.
> Ma niente. No.
> Tutto l islam è brutto, cattivo e faccia di merda.
> Che poi sembriamo dimenticare che le prime vittime dei terroristi islamici sono proprio le persone di fede musulmana.
> ...



Ciao

infatti. C'è da fare una chiara differenziazione. 
Proprio per poter unire le forze ... formare ciò che ci unisce ... 
e dare l'aiuto a quella maggioranza silenziosa di islamisti ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Il seme di violenza contenuto nel Vangelo è: "andate e predicate il mio Vangelo".
> Il Buddhismo è un metodo di crescita spirituale, una filosofia più che una religione. Che poi ci siano persone violente e buddhiste può essere dovuto al fatto che credono ma non praticano
> Alla fine va a finire che il tanto vituperato Satana è quello in nome di cui si è fatto meno danni.


Ma dove vedi il seme di violenza?
Dici bene il mandato del cristiano è andate e predicate...

Il mandato dell'islam è vai e converti il mondo all'Islam.

Ma mi pare che sia Malcom-X che disse...

Se vuoi che il mondo si converta all'Islam tu islamico devi essere una persona migliore sotto ogni punto di vista.

Il problema dell'accumulo di violenza è quando si ha a che fare con persone che reagiscono rincarando la dose no?

Tu mi tiri un sasso? Ok io ti sparo con un cannone...
Ah allora io mi riempio di tritolo e ti faccio saltare la discoteca e vanti vanti vanti vanti...

Ma Cristo fu categorico...
Se non vi accolgono, scuotete la polvere dai vostri calzari e andatevene...

Del resto per i cristiani il peggiore dei peccati è: aver conosciuto la grazia divina e averla rifiutata...


----------



## Zod (11 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dove vedi il seme di violenza?
> Dici bene il mandato del cristiano è andate e predicate...
> 
> Il mandato dell'islam è vai e converti il mondo all'Islam.
> ...


Andate e predicate il mio Vangelo.
Se non vi accolgono, scuotete la polvere dai vostri calzari e andatevene...

La prima l'ho sentita tante volte. La seconda è la prima volta che la sento. Sono state uccise milioni di persone per predicare il Vangelo di Cristo, nelle crociate, nelle colonizzazioni, la posizione del missionario, ancora oggi vanno in Africa a portare cibo con la croce al collo, e di fianco alla scuola e all'ospedale costruiscono una chiesa. E quanti morti per il divieto della contraccezione?

Inutile giudicare una religione per ciò che è scritto nei suoi testi sacri. Ha senso invece giudicarla per la storia dei suoi adepti, per ciò che fanno e che hanno fatto. Cristo ha detto 2000 anni fa cose futuristiche ancora oggi. Ma i cattolici non possono dire di essere una civiltà superiore, a meno che non stiano facendo satira...


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sono d accordo con te sul controllo.
> Minchia. Sono terroristi.
> Che cazzo. Io li bombizzerei preventivamente.
> Cioè.
> ...


io faccio il calderone, quando invece sei tu che dici che i terroristi sono tutti uguali?:singleeye:
il risultato è uguale (morte e terrore), ma le motivazioni e le modalità sono diverse, osti noi la cintura di bombe per sterminare più gente possibile e andare direttamente di fianco ad Allah non sapevamo nemmeno cosa fosse, o sbaglio?

allora, visto la gravità di quello che è successo, mi aspetto a breve che gli islamici moderati finalmente denuncino chi li vuole reclutare, o anche se sanno di qualcun'altro che è stato reclutato o è lì lì, e non che si sappia sempre DOPO che nella moschea X c'era l'iman Y che predicava il martirio etc....perchè ti ricordo che esistono parenti di mafiosi che sono morti o fanno una vita protetta proprio per essersi dissociati o aver denunciato il loro stesso sangue...tipo la ragazza siciliana che poi si è suicidata, oppure la Garolfo...tutto ciò per dire che questi famosi islamici moderati è ora che diano un segnale forte, invece di proporre la solita tiritera che il corano non dice così e che loro hanno storia e cultura


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io faccio il calderone, quando invece sei tu che dici che i terroristi sono tutti uguali?:singleeye:
> il risultato è uguale (morte e terrore), ma le motivazioni e le modalità sono diverse, osti noi la cintura di bombe per sterminare più gente possibile e andare direttamente di fianco ad Allah non sapevamo nemmeno cosa fosse, o sbaglio?
> 
> allora, visto la gravità di quello che è successo, mi aspetto a breve che gli islamici moderati finalmente denuncino chi li vuole reclutare, o anche se sanno di qualcun'altro che è stato reclutato o è lì lì, e non che si sappia sempre DOPO che nella moschea X c'era l'iman Y che predicava il martirio etc....perchè ti ricordo che esistono parenti di mafiosi che sono morti o fanno una vita protetta proprio per essersi dissociati o aver denunciato il loro stesso sangue...tipo la ragazza siciliana che poi si è suicidata, oppure la Garolfo...tutto ciò per dire che questi famosi islamici moderati è ora che diano un segnale forte, invece di proporre la solita tiritera che il corano non dice così e che loro hanno storia e cultura


OK. Hai ragione.


----------



## sienne (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> OK. Hai ragione.



Ciao

per sfinimento 


chi sa cosa sono i musulmani come rifugiati politici ... 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sono d accordo con te sul controllo.
> Minchia. Sono terroristi.
> Che cazzo. Io li bombizzerei preventivamente.
> Cioè.
> ...


Tebe sei chiarissima,credimi


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per sfinimento
> 
> ...


E comunque  qui si usa tritolo, certo non è che i mafiosi si suicidano con le cinture usano dispositivi a distanza ... Più vigliacchi ? forse o forse  solo la cultura occidentale che non prevede il martirio  volontario a differenza della cultura islamica e orientale (Kamikaze)


----------



## sienne (11 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E comunque  qui si usa tritolo, certo non è che i mafiosi si suicidano con le cinture usano dispositivi a distanza ... Più vigliacchi ? forse o forse  solo la cultura occidentale che non prevede il martirio  volontario a differenza della cultura islamica e orientale (Kamikaze)



Ciao

lasciamo stare Fiammetta. Al peggio non c'è mai fine. 
Il punto è, che da lì scappano. E se scappano, un motivo ci sarà. 
Che poi, tra chi scappa c'è chi è marcio o lo diviene o altri aderiscono, certo. 
Fenomeno ben conosciuto anche in altre forme di terrorismo o mafie. 
Che ancora persistono. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io faccio il calderone, quando invece sei tu che dici che i terroristi sono tutti uguali?:singleeye:
> il risultato è uguale (morte e terrore), ma le motivazioni e le modalità sono diverse, osti noi la cintura di bombe per sterminare più gente possibile e andare direttamente di fianco ad Allah non sapevamo nemmeno cosa fosse, o sbaglio?
> 
> allora, visto la gravità di quello che è successo, mi aspetto a breve che gli islamici moderati finalmente denuncino chi li vuole reclutare, o anche se sanno di qualcun'altro che è stato reclutato o è lì lì, e non che si sappia sempre DOPO che nella moschea X c'era l'iman Y che predicava il martirio etc....perchè ti ricordo che esistono parenti di mafiosi che sono morti o fanno una vita protetta proprio per essersi dissociati o aver denunciato il loro stesso sangue...tipo la ragazza siciliana che poi si è suicidata, oppure la Garolfo...tutto ciò per dire che questi famosi islamici moderati è ora che diano un segnale forte, invece di proporre la solita tiritera che il corano non dice così e che loro hanno storia e cultura



Ma pensi che debbano mettere un annuncio sui giornali quando vedono che qualcuno sta prendendo una deriva terrorista o ti accontenti se collaborano con l' intelligence ? Perché io credo, credo eh? Che se fosse come dici tu sarebbe stata fatta una pressione mediatica sull'omertà degli islamici. Invece sta avvenendo l'opposto da parte di tutti i capi di stato europei. Questi elementi erano tutti conosciuti e attenzionati ma giocoforza tu ed io lo veniamo a sapere dopo altrimenti che investigazione sarebbe?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ???
> 
> se c'è un pullulare di terroristi che dichiarano di agire per conto di Allah, mi parrebbe opportuno controllare se per es. sono andati avanti e indietro da Paesi integralisti, o se frequentano moschee o centri culturali islamici, o se cliccano su siti inneggianti al fanatismo islamico etc. etc., e per ricercare questi elementi per il momento lascerei perdere i gruppi anarchici o la mafia, cinese o italiana che sia, o gli integralisti buddisti... e non avrei il timore di controllare anche chi si dichiara islamico moderato, anzi mi aspetterei che gli stessi moderati segnalassero ed escludessero le teste calde che bazzicano nelle moschee, VISTO QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO
> 
> invece per te sembra che tanto i terroristi sono tutti uguali, tant'è vero che i mafiosi sono cattolici...amen, fine della prevenzione



I mafiosi non sono terroristi nel senso canonico del termine. Ma tu ti ricordi chi era Giusba Fioravanti? Figlio di papà pornostar che a 19 anni partecipò alla strage di Bologna? Anche quelli agivano in nome di un ideale. Politico, non religioso.


----------



## Zod (11 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I mafiosi non sono terroristi nel senso canonico del termine. Ma tu ti ricordi chi era Giusba Fioravanti? Figlio di papà pornostar che a 19 anni partecipò alla strage di Bologna? Anche quelli agivano in nome di un ideale. Politico, non religioso.


Non ha mai ammesso la sua responsabilitá in quella strage, nonostante sia stato condannato all'ergastolo per altri reati. La strage di Bologna è ancora uno dei tanti misteri italiani.


----------



## Eratò (11 Gennaio 2015)

La verità  è  che i musulmani non hanno bisogno di armi per "dominare" il mondo.Il loro tasso di natalità  è 7 volte quello degli europei per cui l'integrazione e la comprensione da entrambi le parti è  un percorso obbligato....Anzi fra poco saranno gli europei che dovranno chiedere l'integrazione.


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

La gabbia su la7 sta facendo una trasmissione molto bella.
Esplicitamente anti stupido.
Nota negativa la santachè che parla come lothar&company


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Poi se uno vuole leggere solo libero e il giornale per carità.
Può.


:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La gabbia su la7 sta facendo una trasmissione molto bella.
> Esplicitamente anti stupido.
> Nota negativa la santachè che parla come lothar&company


e mentre parla si sta scollando e sciogliendo o rimane integra


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ???
> 
> se c'è un pullulare di terroristi che dichiarano di agire per conto di Allah, *mi parrebbe opportuno controllare se per es. sono andati avanti e indietro da Paesi integralisti, o se frequentano moschee o centri culturali islamici, o se cliccano su siti inneggianti al fanatismo islamico *etc. etc., e per ricercare questi elementi per il momento lascerei perdere i gruppi anarchici o la mafia, cinese o italiana che sia, o gli integralisti buddisti... e non avrei il timore di controllare anche chi si dichiara islamico moderato, anzi mi aspetterei che gli stessi moderati segnalassero ed escludessero le teste calde che bazzicano nelle moschee, VISTO QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO
> 
> invece per te sembra che tanto i terroristi sono tutti uguali, tant'è vero che i mafiosi sono cattolici...amen, fine della prevenzione


se continuiamo a foraggiarli per fargli abbattere i regimi laici che li controllavano come Libia Iraq o Siria, non meravigliamoci se poi questi fuori di testa a cui abbiamo insegnato a sparare ci si rivoltano contro. Gheddafi Assad o Saddam erano brutti sporchi e cattivi, i nostri amici del golfo ingolfati di petrodollari sono educate mammolette.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Eviterei di associare mafia- islam- sicilia. Credo proprio che non ci azzecchi assolutamente nulla.

Solo questo mi premeva di puntualizzare. 

Fate pure comunque se pensate che associare il tutto sia esatto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ha mai ammesso la sua responsabilitá in quella strage, nonostante sia stato condannato all'ergastolo per altri reati. La strage di Bologna è ancora uno dei tanti misteri italiani.


ma come si fa a scrivere una roba del genere? Mi domando se la tua sia ignoranza o malafede. Fioravanti e la Mambro hanno avuto una condanna DEFINITIVA per la strage di Bologna, in seguito alla quale hanno subìto una ulteriore condanna, civile, al risarcimento dei danni alle vittime, a novembre dell'anno scorso.

Che ci siano dei misteri bella scoperta, ai tempi quei due erano dei ragazzotti che qualcuno manipolava, ed è quel qualcuno che non è mai saltato fuori. 
Che non abbia ammesso... non commento neanche.
Come non commento neanche che gli altri reati sui quali tu tanto elegantemente glissi, fossero omicidi a sangue freddo, trai i quali quello di un poliziotto di 19 anni, eseguito allo scopo di rubargli l'arma.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

è chiaro come l'Amen nella chiesa, che Mafia, terrorismo, dittature non sono comparabili. 
Ma una cosa hanno in comune: La paura. La paura di denunciare, quando si sa o ci si oppone. 
Credo che sia chiaro, che non si trattava di nature intrinseche ... ma di un parallelismo a noi ben conosciuto. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è chiaro come l'Amen nella chiesa, che Mafia, terrorismo, dittature non sono comparabili.
> Ma una cosa hanno in comune: La paura. La paura di denunciare, quando si sa o ci si oppone.
> ...


Sienne, la mafia non c'entra nulla con il terrorismo.
Anche storicamente, hanno origini diverse, sviluppi diversi.
Qui ha ragione Ultimo.
Il terrorismo nasce per destabilizzare, è rivoluzionario, ovviamente in termini negativi.
La mafia è conservatrice, è gerarchica e non governa affatto solo con la paura: l'arma più forte della mafia è la connivenza.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Non si tratta di comparazioni oppure no. L'associazione del termine mafia unita alla sicilia parlando nell'attuale è un'associazione che non c'azzecca una beata cippola. 

La mafia intesa al giorno d'oggi è tutt'altra cosa. "Cosa nostra" invece rispecchia nel termine la situazione attuale distinguendo la regione. 
Ok sono sottigliezze, mie. Volevo nuovamente precisare.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne, la mafia non c'entra nulla con il terrorismo.
> Anche storicamente, hanno origini diverse, sviluppi diversi.
> Qui ha ragione Ultimo.
> Il terrorismo nasce per destabilizzare, è rivoluzionario, ovviamente in termini negativi.
> La mafia è conservatrice, è gerarchica e non governa affatto solo con la paura: l'arma più forte della mafia è la connivenza.



Ciao

è quello che ho appena scritto. Che in sé non sono affatto comparabili. 
Ma se si parla con facilità di dover denunciare, allora guardiamo a casa nostra ... 
Così facile apparentemente non lo è ... o mafia o franchismo o terrorismo ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è chiaro come l'Amen nella chiesa, che Mafia, terrorismo, dittature non sono comparabili.
> Ma una cosa hanno in comune: La paura. La paura di denunciare, quando si sa o ci si oppone.
> ...


Giá,.
I parallelismi questi sconosciuti.


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne, la mafia non c'entra nulla con il terrorismo.
> Anche storicamente, hanno origini diverse, sviluppi diversi.
> Qui ha ragione Ultimo.
> Il terrorismo nasce per destabilizzare, è rivoluzionario, ovviamente in termini negativi.
> La mafia è conservatrice, è gerarchica e non governa affatto solo con la paura: l'arma più forte della mafia è la connivenza.


Sbri, pure tu.
Non volevo associare niente, l ho anche spiegato prima a free.
Era un esempio di calderone.
Puro e semplice.


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma pensi che debbano mettere un annuncio sui giornali quando vedono che qualcuno sta prendendo una deriva terrorista o ti accontenti se* collaborano con l' intelligence *? Perché io credo, credo eh? Che se fosse come dici tu sarebbe stata fatta una pressione mediatica sull'omertà degli islamici. Invece sta avvenendo l'opposto da parte di tutti i capi di stato europei. Questi elementi erano tutti conosciuti e attenzionati ma giocoforza tu ed io lo veniamo a sapere dopo altrimenti che investigazione sarebbe?



speriamo...non ho mai letto notizie di amici o parenti o frequentatori della tal moschea che si sono fatti avanti
invece riguardo ai mafiosi queste notizie escono, tutto qua


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2015)

*Insomma*

Insomma faccio fatica a capire che collegamento possa esserci fra N.A.R,mafia,e islam.


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I mafiosi non sono terroristi nel senso canonico del termine. Ma tu ti ricordi chi era Giusba Fioravanti? Figlio di papà pornostar che a 19 anni partecipò alla strage di Bologna? Anche quelli agivano in nome di un ideale. Politico, non religioso.



certo, infatti lo stragismo italiano era rosso e nero, e avevamo la Legge Reale, poi abrogata, per la quale le forze dell'ordine avevano ampie possibilità di usare le armi, molte persone che non c'entravano nulla sono morte per questo, solo per avere fatto un gesto improvviso ad un posto di blocco...misure eccezionali per combattere situazioni eccezionali


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non si tratta di comparazioni oppure no. L'associazione del termine mafia unita alla sicilia parlando nell'attuale è un'associazione che non c'azzecca una beata cippola.
> 
> La mafia intesa al giorno d'oggi è tutt'altra cosa. "Cosa nostra" invece rispecchia nel termine la situazione attuale distinguendo la regione.
> Ok sono sottigliezze, mie. Volevo nuovamente precisare.


Finalmente!!!!!
Ecco il punto!!!!
L associazione mafia Sicilia  non centra un cazzo!
Esattamente come islam, tutti terroristi!

Ci siamo arrivati!!!!!
Miracolo!

Ecco cosa volevo dimostrare Sbri, con il mio esempio mafia a free.
Che poi io non ho parlato di Sicilia ma di mafiosi cattolici.
Evitando zone geografichebche manco mi sono venute in mente


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Giá,.
> I parallelismi questi sconosciuti.



Ciao

non ho capito. Cosa intendi?


sienne


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se continuiamo a foraggiarli per fargli abbattere i regimi laici che li controllavano come Libia Iraq o Siria, non meravigliamoci se poi questi fuori di testa a cui abbiamo insegnato a sparare ci si rivoltano contro. Gheddafi Assad o Saddam erano brutti sporchi e cattivi,* i nostri amici del golfo ingolfati di petrodollari sono educate mammolette*.


ma guarda che anche in Iran i giovani figli di ricconi vivono all'occidentale, anzi alla superoccidentale! 
il che potrebbe voler dire che questa religione è imposta solo ai poveracci, e invece gli altri, pochi, non ci disprezzano così tanto, ANZI: http://www.lastampa.it/2014/10/06/e...are-il-web-GIbxzeDtXQX6nkv1OVLsnM/pagina.html
http://richkidsofinstagram.tumblr.com/

quindi chi PUO' scegliere grazie al denaro che vita privata condurre, sceglie la nostra, sovralimentata?:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, è terrorismo. E non è l'Islam.
> Gli islamisti stessi stanno sotto tiro.
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> Finalmente!!!!!
> Ecco il punto!!!!
> L associazione mafia Sicilia  non centra un cazzo!
> Esattamente come islam, tutti terroristi!
> ...


.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Finalmente!!!!!
> Ecco il punto!!!!
> L associazione mafia Sicilia non centra un cazzo!
> Esattamente come islam, tutti terroristi!
> ...


ah scusa, avevo frainteso lo scopo del parallelismo.
Edit: in realtà non era molto chiaro perchè sono proprio stati paragonati i loro effetti. Comunque adesso ho capito.
Ma la semplificazione viene sempre preferita alla comprensione.
Italiano = mafioso è un must all'estero, ci hanno fatto pure delle copertine.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

avrei potuto scrivere anche i fratelli spagnoli sotto i franchisti ... 

Se mi vuoi pendere al chiodo e non si vuole vedere cosa intendo, fa pure ...
Questo non è dialogare. Ma di cosa mi meraviglio ... 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tutto chiarito, menomale.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che anche in Iran i giovani figli di ricconi vivono all'occidentale, anzi alla superoccidentale!
> il che potrebbe voler dire che questa religione è imposta solo ai poveracci, e invece gli altri, pochi, non ci disprezzano così tanto, ANZI: http://www.lastampa.it/2014/10/06/e...are-il-web-GIbxzeDtXQX6nkv1OVLsnM/pagina.html
> http://richkidsofinstagram.tumblr.com/
> 
> quindi chi PUO' scegliere grazie al denaro che vita privata condurre, sceglie la nostra, sovralimentata?:singleeye:



Vero.Ho un'amico che lavora in Iran.Inizialmente e'stata dura,pensa che ha scambiato 3 parole con una collega,con grande fatica viste le restrizioni.Poi ha trovato il giro giusto,cene con fiumi di vino,e super alcolici,donne alla moda..etc etc.Altro che chador............


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah scusa, avevo frainteso lo scopo del parallelismo.


Ciao

ed io intendevo uno in più ... sicuramente non un esempio dei più felici


sienne


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero.Ho un'amico che lavora in Iran.Inizialmente e'stata dura,pensa che ha scambiato 3 parole con una collega,con grande fatica viste le restrizioni.Poi ha trovato il giro giusto,cene con fiumi di vino,e super alcolici,donne alla moda..etc etc.Altro che chador............



e questi chi sono? islamici moderati?
o forse  occidentali fanatici?

cerchiamo le motivazioni del terrorismo, e, al contrario, dell'islam moderato, poi alla fine si scopre l'acqua calda, cioè che il denaro cambia tutto, secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> avrei potuto scrivere anche i fratelli spagnoli sotto i franchisti ...
> 
> ...



Evito di risponderti, se qualcuno volesse continuare a spiegare a sienne, per piacere lo faccia, che se scrivo io sembra quasi che la voglio appendere. Al chiodo?


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Evito di risponderti, se qualcuno volesse continuare a spiegare a sienne, per piacere lo faccia, che se scrivo io sembra quasi che la voglio appendere. Al chiodo?



ma è l'accostamento mafiosi - cattolici che non c'entra nulla, secondo me
i mafiosi mica agiscono contro altre religioni:singleeye:, sono mafiosi e basta


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma è l'accostamento mafiosi - cattolici che non c'entra nulla, secondo me
> i mafiosi mica agiscono contro altre religioni:singleeye:, sono mafiosi e basta



E' la parola mafia che non digerisco in questi interventi. ma si comunque hai ragione nella frase sopra scritta. 

Ora sparo una cazzata ok?

Se per mafia odierna intendiamo qua, italia- cattolici, quindi il governo che abbiamo con tutti i loro "intrallazzi con la curia ( è giusto scrivere curia? cmq mi avete capito spero) ed altri ancora... beh, personalmente ancora non digerisco il tutto, ma potrebbe starci come un discorso fatto da opinioni diverse, le vostre, le mie non sono assolutamente da prendere in considerazione, per me ci sono troppe X da prendere in considerazione e non ho la capacità di potermi esprimere. Nè lo voglio, sparerei soltanto cazzate su discorsi che non conosco.


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che anche in Iran i giovani figli di ricconi vivono all'occidentale, anzi alla superoccidentale!
> il che potrebbe voler dire che questa religione è imposta solo ai poveracci, e invece gli altri, pochi, non ci disprezzano così tanto, ANZI: http://www.lastampa.it/2014/10/06/e...are-il-web-GIbxzeDtXQX6nkv1OVLsnM/pagina.html
> http://richkidsofinstagram.tumblr.com/
> 
> quindi chi PUO' scegliere grazie al denaro che vita privata condurre, sceglie la nostra, sovralimentata?:singleeye:


ovvio, i boss religiosi (di tutte le religioni)mica sono scemi :carneval: ma... cosa c'entra la tua risposta con quello che ho scritto?


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' la parola mafia che non digerisco in questi interventi. ma si comunque hai ragione nella frase sopra scritta.
> 
> Ora sparo una cazzata ok?
> 
> *Se per mafia odierna intendiamo qua, italia- cattolici, quindi il governo che abbiamo con tutti i loro "intrallazzi con la curia* ( è giusto scrivere curia? cmq mi avete capito spero) ed altri ancora... beh, personalmente ancora non digerisco il tutto, ma potrebbe starci come un discorso fatto da opinioni diverse, le vostre, le mie non sono assolutamente da prendere in considerazione, per me ci sono troppe X da prendere in considerazione e non ho la capacità di potermi esprimere. Nè lo voglio, sparerei soltanto cazzate su discorsi che non conosco.


certo che la mafia italiana per fare affari in Italia ha a che fare con l'ambiente italiano e quindi credo anche con esponenti della chiesa, molto probabile
tuttavia continua a sfuggirmi la motivazione religiosa che avrebbero i mafiosi nel perpetrare reati comuni come estorsione, spaccio internazionale, corruzione, omicidi etc. etc.


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ovvio, i boss religiosi (di tutte le religioni)mica sono scemi :carneval: ma... cosa c'entra la tua risposta con quello che ho scritto?



ma questi non sono affatto boss religiosi, sono persone che hanno la fortuna di poter scegliere

c'entra perchè in Iran, dove la religione è legge di stato, è così solo per chi non può scegliere, alla faccia dell'islam moderato per cui il corano è bello e buono...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> certo che la mafia italiana per fare affari in Italia ha a che fare con l'ambiente italiano e quindi credo anche con esponenti della chiesa, molto probabile
> tuttavia continua a sfuggirmi la motivazione religiosa che avrebbero i mafiosi nel perpetrare reati comuni come estorsione, spaccio internazionale, corruzione, omicidi etc. etc.



Religiosa nessuna.

Ma se abbiamo nel contesto qualcuno in alto che lavora e i satelliti che ne beneficiano... allora un certo tipo di associazione tacita ci sta. Che di religioso assolutamente non ha una beata cippola.

Ma perchè mi metti in imbarazzo? la smetti che mi tremano le gambe.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah scusa, avevo frainteso lo scopo del parallelismo.
> Edit: in realtà non era molto chiaro perchè sono proprio stati paragonati i loro effetti. Comunque adesso ho capito.
> Ma la semplificazione viene sempre preferita alla comprensione.
> Italiano = mafioso è un must all'estero, ci hanno fatto pure delle copertine.


Non sono stata ia parlare di effetti, ma era un semplice esempio di calderone puro.
Come italiano mafioso.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne, la mafia non c'entra nulla con il terrorismo.
> Anche storicamente, hanno origini diverse, sviluppi diversi.
> Qui ha ragione Ultimo.
> Il terrorismo nasce per destabilizzare, è rivoluzionario, ovviamente in termini negativi.
> La mafia è conservatrice, è gerarchica e non overna affatto solo con la paura: l'arma più forte della mafia è la connivenza.


Ma il 27. 5.1993?  Su via attentato mafioso con procedura terroristica che la famiglia del custode di via georfofili non era convivente sicuramente


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono stata ia parlare di effetti, ma era un semplice esempio di calderone puro.
> Come italiano mafioso.


Infatti è saltato fuori un calderone dal quale secondo me non ne veniamo fuori.

Devo essere sincera, non era chiarissimo l'intento, proprio per le aggiunte successive che ti davano ragione dicendo altro
Provo a riassumere?
Allora: non si intende paragonare i due fenomeni, ma come sono visti da chi non li conosce.
E come sbagliano all'estero a fare l'associazione italiano-mafioso, così sbaglia chi fa l'associazione islamico-integralista.
Oddio, scritta così è una cosa talmente ovvia che parrebbe anche ridondante.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti è saltato fuori un calderone dal quale secondo me non ne veniamo fuori.
> 
> Devo essere sincera, non era chiarissimo l'intento, proprio per le aggiunte successive che ti davano ragione dicendo altro
> Provo a riassumere?
> ...



Come al solito, chiarissima.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Giá,.
> I parallelismi questi sconosciuti.


 Milano via Palestro 5 morti,


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti è saltato fuori un calderone dal quale secondo me non ne veniamo fuori.
> 
> Devo essere sincera, non era chiarissimo l'intento, proprio per le aggiunte successive che ti davano ragione dicendo altro
> Provo a riassumere?
> ...


Ma minchiona che non sei altro, scema, ottusa e e buonista senza senso. Stai sempre la a scrivere cazzate di situazioni che non capisci perchè è tutto chiaro! ma devi per forza di cose metterci la tua che al solito è una via di mezzo che non raggiunge il vero scopo: malignità ignoranza sottosviluppati non solo di cervello ma anche di pipino.. ma fatevi una canna va.. scemi/a 

Perdonami non volevo inviarla  ma ormai..!


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma questi non sono affatto boss religiosi, sono persone che hanno la fortuna di poter scegliere
> 
> c'entra perchè in Iran, dove la religione è legge di stato, è così solo per chi non può scegliere, alla faccia dell'islam moderato per cui il corano è bello e buono...


non c'entra niente,  avevo scritto tutt'altro... comunque dovresti parlare di Arabia Saudita, molto più indietro dell'Iran. Solo che sono compagni di merende, e non si possono nominare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma il 27. 5.1993? Su via attentato mafioso con procedura terroristica che la famiglia del custode di via georfofili non era convivente sicuramente


Oddio Flambette ti prego, pure tu.
Non parliamo di episodi, parliamo di organizzazioni.
I N.A.R. erano terroristi.
Il loro scopo era sovvertire lo stato, ce l'avevano scritto pure nel nome.
La mafia è mafia.
In quel periodo chi la comandava ha pensato di attuare una strategia assolutamente inedita per uno scopo ben preciso, l'eliminazione del 41bis.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I mafiosi non sono terroristi nel senso canonico del termine. Ma tu ti ricordi chi era Giusba Fioravanti? Figlio di papà *pornostar* che a 19 anni partecipò alla strage di Bologna? Anche quelli agivano in nome di un ideale. Politico, non religioso.


No. Recitò in una sit com per famiglie.


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti è saltato fuori un calderone dal quale secondo me non ne veniamo fuori.
> 
> Devo essere sincera, non era chiarissimo l'intento, proprio per le aggiunte successive che ti davano ragione dicendo altro
> Provo a riassumere?
> ...


Ecco.
Più che altro islamico terroristi, in quanto non tutti gli integralisti sono terroristi, se no non potremmo nemmeno uscire di casa.


----------



## zadig (12 Gennaio 2015)

intermezzo musicale

[video=youtube_share;jyL5pCtPr8w]http://youtu.be/jyL5pCtPr8w[/video]


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2015)

fioravanti fece tv e cinema .
lui e la mambro sono stati assassini della peggiore specie...però mi sono sempre chiesta perché avrebbero dovuto negare anche dopo le sentenze.
temo che ora siano liberi, comunque



ps semiliberi


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti è saltato fuori un calderone dal quale secondo me non ne veniamo fuori.
> 
> Devo essere sincera, non era chiarissimo l'intento, proprio per le aggiunte successive che ti davano ragione dicendo altro
> Provo a riassumere?
> ...



Ciao

Giusto. 

Vi erano due punti - a mio avviso ovvi. 
Non tutti gli islamici sono terroristi.
Non tutti gli innocenti hanno coraggio a denunciare. 
Non per questo sono complici o persino in accordo. 
Infatti, i primi perseguitati sono proprio loro. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Giusto.
> 
> ...


il problema è che forse alla gente comune non arriva lo sdegno e la condanna totale della maggior parte degli islamici con la stessa potenza con la quale invece l'avvertiamo per tutti gli altri esempi fatti.
che sia ignoranza nostra, che sia anche una carenza importante nell'informazione immagino  che questo sia il punto focale.
la parte più evoluta va a cercarsi le fonti per avere un'idea più chiara ma questo rimane molto parziale


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Giusto.
> 
> ...



Non hai capito. Chiaramente non hai capito perhè hai risposto a sbri. Lei intende che il malinteso nel tuo caso è dato dal fatto che sei straniera. Ma non a te solo esplicitamente ma come luogo comune di riferimento della parola mafia. 

Ma il tutto diventa confuso perchè in mezzo ci sta tebe dove sembrava ti quotasse in un tuo post, quando invece nel quote intendeva altro. 

Madonna confusione.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che forse alla gente comune non arriva lo sdegno e la condanna totale della maggior parte degli islamici con la stessa potenza con la quale invece l'avvertiamo per tutti gli altri esempi fatti.
> che sia ignoranza nostra, che sia anche una carenza importante nell'informazione immagino  che questo sia il punto focale.
> la parte più evoluta va a cercarsi le fonti per avere un'idea più chiara ma questo rimane molto parziale



Ciao

credo, che sia un fattore di informazione. Certe cose non fanno notizia. Purtroppo. 
Come ad esempio la posizione dell'Indonesia, che ha una delle comunità islamiche più grandi al mondo. 
Ci sono leggi molto severe per chi aderisce a questa follia, fino alla perdita della cittadinanza. 
Oppure in Danimarca (sono quasi sicurissima, sono passati troppi anni ...) nonostante ci sono stati 
delle scosse fortissime anni fa, ci sono case di recupero dal lavaggio del cervello per chi ritorna dal fronte per aiutarli a reintegrarsi. Con sostegno di tanti islamici e non. 
Spero che si capisca che non sto giustificando. Ma il quadro è molto ampio. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio Flambette ti prego, pure tu.
> Non parliamo di episodi, parliamo di organizzazioni.
> I N.A.R. erano terroristi.
> Il loro scopo era sovvertire lo stato, ce l'avevano scritto pure nel nome.
> ...


Certo ma il 93 fu l'anno nel quale per forzare certi sistemi tentarono di attuare una strategia della tensione


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non hai capito. Chiaramente non hai capito perhè hai risposto a sbri. Lei intende che il malinteso nel tuo caso è dato dal fatto che sei straniera. Ma non a te solo esplicitamente ma come luogo comune di riferimento della parola mafia.
> 
> Ma il tutto diventa confuso perchè in mezzo ci sta tebe dove sembrava ti quotasse in un tuo post, quando invece nel quote intendeva altro.
> 
> Madonna confusione.



Ciao

la confusione l'ho capita. In ritardo. Anche sul primo ovvio, poi sono saltata oltre. 
Avevo riflettuto se prendere come esempio il franchismo. 
Ma sarebbe stato un fenomeno ai più molto lontano. 
E non credo avesse spiegato cosa intendessi ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Giusto.
> 
> ...


diciamo che il discorso è molto complesso e che qui, per iscritto, è ancora più difficile discuterne senza fraintendere.
Però sul neretto non sono affatto d'accordo.
Se io so, ho prove per denunciare e non denuncio non sono affatto innocente.
Posso essere giustificata dalla paura, e posso essere compresa, ma non sono innocente.
Perchè se non denuncio, lo faccio proprio per non essere perseguitata e questo è comprensibile.
Ma l'innocenza per essere tale non deve neppure conoscere la colpa.
E se io sono cosciente di essermi macchiata comunque di una colpa non denunciando, è già un'assunzione di responsabilità.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diciamo che il discorso è molto complesso e che qui, per iscritto, è ancora più difficile discuterne senza fraintendere.
> Però sul neretto non sono affatto d'accordo.
> Se io so, ho prove per denunciare e non denuncio non sono affatto innocente.
> Posso essere giustificata dalla paura, e posso essere compresa, ma non sono innocente.
> ...



Ciao

vero quello che dici, e lo sottoscrivo. 
Io volevo solo dire, che non è così automatico o da tutti. 
Ma se già in partenza condanniamo tutti ... cosa facciamo?


sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> diciamo che il discorso è molto complesso e che qui, per iscritto, è ancora più difficile discuterne senza fraintendere.
> Però sul neretto non sono affatto d'accordo.
> *Se io so, ho prove per denunciare e non denuncio non sono affatto innocente.*
> Posso essere giustificata dalla paura, e posso essere compresa, ma non sono innocente.
> ...


verissimo ma un conto è denunciare in un clima di civiltà, un altro in ambienti dove rischi la vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo ma il 93 fu l'anno nel quale per forzare certi sistemi tentarono di attuare una strategia della tensione


Sì appunto, fu un periodo nel quale usarono una strategia inedita e contraria anche alle politiche mafiose. Alla quale tra l'altro erano contrari in molti anche dentro la stessa organizzazione. La mafia non vuole sovvertire, le basta comandare nell'ombra.
Non vuole costituire una nuova forma di stato, le va benissimo questa.
Proprio per la sua natura, le conviene ottenere la connivenza timorosa delle persone, più che il terrore.
Infatti l'idea di quelle stragi, a detta di Riina, non fu sua: lo convinsero ad operare in quel modo, lui inizialmente aveva altri piani.
Non che lui non avrebbe fatto niente: avrebbe sparso sangue in altro modo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero quello che dici, e lo sottoscrivo.
> Io volevo solo dire, che non è così automatico o da tutti.
> ...


L'importante non è condannare gli altri, l'importante è non assolversi sempre da soli.
Secondo me.
E' il primo passo, quello di mettere i paletti del bene e del male.
L'integrità di cui parlavamo l'altro giorno, la puoi ottenere solo dopo aver deciso cosa è male.
E nel relativismo che poi segue l'assolutismo dei princìpi, essere giudici severi di noi stessi.
Perchè la perfezione non è umana però l'impegno serio lo è.
Faccio un esempio:
arriva una folata di vento e mi fa volare via un pezzo di carta che stavo buttando in un bidone.
Io sono innocente perchè non volevo abbandonare un rifiuto volontariamente.
Se finisce su un'autostrada non è pensabile che io rischi la vita per recuperarlo e buttarlo nel bidone.
Ma se finisce in un'aiuola e io lo lascio lì non devo raccontarmi che tanto in quell'aiuola o in quella vicina ce n'erano altri, e che poi tanto il vento li porterà via e qualcuno li raccoglierà: devo muovere il culo e tirarlo su, anche se per farlo mi sporco le scarpe.
Ma per avere questa spinta, quel pezzo di carta per terra deve essere un fastidio per me, anche se è volato via ad un altro.
E se io sono una che sente di dover comunque raccogliere quel pezzo di carta, anche se sarà finito in un'autostrada la mia coscienza non sarà a posto, non sarò in pace con me stessa e starò lì a pensare come fare perchè non mi succeda più.
Tante coscienze inquiete, prima o poi cambiano le cose.


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'importante non è condannare gli altri, l'importante è non assolversi sempre da soli.
> Secondo me.
> E' il primo passo, quello di mettere i paletti del bene e del male.
> L'integrità di cui parlavamo l'altro giorno, la puoi ottenere solo dopo aver deciso cosa è male.
> ...



IL problema e' come renderle inquiete.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non si tratta di comparazioni oppure no. L'associazione del termine mafia unita alla sicilia parlando nell'attuale è un'associazione che non c'azzecca una beata cippola.
> 
> La mafia intesa al giorno d'oggi è tutt'altra cosa. "Cosa nostra" invece rispecchia nel termine la situazione attuale distinguendo la regione.
> Ok sono sottigliezze, mie. Volevo nuovamente precisare.


Ultimo ho trovato il collegamento...
Devi sapere che ieri sera...su rete 4 in prima serata hanno dato il padrino!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma Ultimo...gli arabi tentarono più volte di conquistare la Sicilia e di convertirla all'Islam....

Ma furono fregati no?

Come disse quello là a Michael Corleone...
Occhio che la donna sicula è coma la luparaaaa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque il casin l'è impiantà dal 732...eh voglio dire...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battaglia_di_Poitiers_(732)

Fino a quando nell'800...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlo_Magno



Zod ha detto:


> Andate e predicate il mio Vangelo.
> Se non vi accolgono, scuotete la polvere dai vostri calzari e andatevene...
> 
> La prima l'ho sentita tante volte. La seconda è la prima volta che la sento. Sono state uccise milioni di persone per predicare il Vangelo di Cristo, nelle crociate, nelle colonizzazioni, la posizione del missionario, ancora oggi vanno in Africa a portare cibo con la croce al collo, e di fianco alla scuola e all'ospedale costruiscono una chiesa. E quanti morti per il divieto della contraccezione?
> ...


Sul superiore mi trovi d'accordo.
Il problema nasce sempre quando una persona religiosa, considera il suo credo l'unico possibile.
Credimi eh? 
QUando ero all'università andavo alla taverna della Scimmia retta dai Siriani, e loro imbrogliavano giocando a tre sette a chi fa manco...e io quando calavo l'asso esclamavo...il mio dio ti punirà...e loro...ma taschi, taschi ( i siriani non riescono a dire la c morbida ma diventa una sorta di sc) che sei un cretino...

Ma dici bene...certi missionari partono da scuole e ospedali...altri ahimè...partono da addestramento militare e incitamento alla guerra...


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'importante non è condannare gli altri, l'importante è non assolversi sempre da soli.
> Secondo me.
> E' il primo passo, quello di mettere i paletti del bene e del male.
> L'integrità di cui parlavamo l'altro giorno, la puoi ottenere solo dopo aver deciso cosa è male.
> ...


Ciao

ci credi che non lo so? Perché rimane la percezione dell'altro. Una percezione che condanna o assolve, a secondo delle simpatie. Provo a spiegarmi cosa intendo, facendo tutto un'altro ragionamento ... 
All'italiano verrà scusato / perdonato questo scempio degli ultimi vent'anni. È già chiaro ora. Perché in fondo è un'artista, uno che se la sa cavare ecc. Con il francese la stessa cosa. Con i greci anche. E che ci siano delle teste di cavolo, si sa. Non tutti sono così. Con i tedeschi no. Se un tedesco parla in modo duro o è arrogante, è come se parlasse per tutta la nazione ... e Zaratustra e il nazismo rivive (basta pensare a quante associazioni sono state fatte con Hitler riguardo alla Merkel). La stessa cosa - credo - con gli arabi. Il fatto non è che sono antipatici. È che non hanno "nulla" di simpatico e sono pure brutti  . Per alcuni popoli, è veramente dura abbattere giù certi muri ... anche se hanno detto persino NO alla guerra in Irak e gli è stato negato il saluto da alcuni americani e inclinato i rapporti politici. Nessuno vede ciò. Neanche ... lasciamo stare ... sono "antipatici" e brutti pure a me.  
Speriamo che tu abbia ragione. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL problema e' come renderle inquiete.


Continuando a parlare di islam, direi che il vero islam e non quello che nonnso cosa sia dei terroristi, stia dando per la prima volta, unnsegnale fortissimo.
Io non ho mai visto prendere tante prese di posizione cosi. E condannare senza se e senza ma quello che è successo.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Continuando a parlare di islam, direi che il vero islam e non quello che nonnso cosa sia dei terroristi, stia dando per la prima volta, unnsegnale fortissimo.
> Io non ho mai visto prendere tante prese di posizione cosi. E condannare senza se e senza ma quello che è successo.



Ciao

vero.

Sai cosa è pure. Che l'islam, cioè coloro che prendono posizione, non hanno solo una voce. 
Porta anche a confusione. Ci vorrà del tempo ... me i segnali già ci sono. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Recitò in una sit com per famiglie.


sai che mi ricordavo di una roba porno-soft da un'intervista fatta a non so quale regista che mi aveva fatto fare un salto sulla sedia perchè proprio mi pareva una cosa assurda?
Magari mi sono confusa.
Vabbè.


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Continuando a parlare di islam, direi che il vero islam e non quello che nonnso cosa sia dei terroristi, stia dando per la prima volta, unnsegnale fortissimo.
> Io non ho mai visto prendere tante prese di posizione cosi. E condannare senza se e senza ma quello che è successo.



VERO, si spera serva di lezione questa strage per integrare tutti.  CHE NESSUNO la dimentichi.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo ho trovato il collegamento...
> Devi sapere che ieri sera...su rete 4 in prima serata hanno dato il padrino!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Ultimo...gli arabi tentarono più volte di conquistare la Sicilia e di convertirla all'Islam....
> 
> Ma furono fregati no?
> 
> ...


Esatto tutto quello che hai scritto. Sia dei film che odio in quanto trasmettitori di stronzate senza senso e recepite ancora peggio, sia sugli arabi. 

Sulla fimmina lascerei perdere... secondo me la lupara ora come ora la cercano e gli piace  ( è una battuta, mi raccomando a non interpretarla male) maria mariaa..!


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono stata ia parlare di effetti, ma era un semplice esempio di calderone puro.
> Come* italiano mafioso.*


ah ok, il solito luogo comune
invece prima avevi scritto* mafioso cattolico,* che non capivo cosa c'entrasse


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto tutto quello che hai scritto. Sia dei film che odio in quanto trasmettitori di stronzate senza senso e recepite ancora peggio, sia sugli arabi.
> 
> Sulla fimmina lascerei perdere... secondo me la lupara ora come ora la cercano e gli piace  ( è una battuta, mi raccomando a non interpretarla male) maria mariaa..!


Beh però quel film è bellissimo comunque...Apollonia è davvero bellissima...
e i giochi di sguardi...

Marlon Brando sommo, al pacino ancor di più...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2015)

*Ciò zod che ne pensi?*

e tu Lothar?

Ecco cosa compare nella nostra bibbia al capitolo 21 del deuteronomio...

10 Se andrai in guerra contro i tuoi nemici e il Signore tuo Dio te li avrà messi nelle mani e tu avrai fatto prigionieri, 11 se vedrai tra i prigionieri una donna bella d'aspetto e ti sentirai legato a lei tanto da volerla prendere in moglie, te la condurrai a casa. 12 Essa si raderà il capo, si taglierà le unghie, 13 si leverà la veste che portava quando fu presa, dimorerà in casa tua e piangerà suo padre e sua madre per un mese intero; dopo, potrai accostarti a lei e comportarti da marito verso di lei e sarà tua moglie. 14 Se in seguito non ti sentissi più di amarla, la lascerai andare a suo piacere, ma non potrai assolutamente venderla per denaro né trattarla come una schiava, per il fatto che tu l'hai disonorata.
15 Se un uomo avrà due mogli, l'una amata e l'altra odiosa, e tanto l'amata quanto l'odiosa gli avranno procreato figli, se il primogenito è il figlio dell'odiosa, 16 quando dividerà tra i suoi figli i beni che possiede, non potrà dare il diritto di primogenito al figlio dell'amata, preferendolo al figlio dell'odiosa, che è il primogenito; 17 ma riconoscerà come primogenito il figlio dell'odiosa, dandogli il doppio di quello che possiede; poiché egli è la primizia del suo vigore e a lui appartiene il diritto di primogenitura.
18 Se un uomo avrà un figlio testardo e ribelle che non obbedisce alla voce né di suo padre né di sua madre e, benché l'abbiano castigato, non dà loro retta, 19 suo padre e sua madre lo prenderanno e lo condurranno dagli anziani della città, alla porta del luogo dove abita, 20 e diranno agli anziani della città: Questo nostro figlio è testardo e ribelle; non vuole obbedire alla nostra voce, è uno sfrenato e un bevitore. 21 Allora tutti gli uomini della sua città lo lapideranno ed egli morirà; così estirperai da te il male e tutto Israele lo saprà e avrà timore.
22 Se un uomo avrà commesso un delitto degno di morte e tu l'avrai messo a morte e appeso a un albero, 23 il suo cadavere non dovrà rimanere tutta la notte sull'albero, ma lo seppellirai lo stesso giorno, perché l'appeso è una maledizione di Dio e tu non contaminerai il paese che il Signore tuo Dio ti dà in eredità.

E il capitolo 22


Deuteronomio 22
Deuteronomio 22:1 ^
Se vedi smarriti il bue o la pecora del tuo fratello, tu non farai vista di non averli scorti, ma avrai cura di ricondurli al tuo fratello.
Deuteronomio 22:2 ^
E se il tuo fratello non abita vicino a te e non lo conosci, raccoglierai l’animale in casa tua, e rimarrà da te finché il tuo fratello non ne faccia ricerca; e allora glielo renderai.
Deuteronomio 22:3 ^
Lo stesso farai del suo asino, lo stesso della sua veste, lo stesso di qualunque altro oggetto che il tuo fratello abbia perduto e che tu trovi; tu non farai vista di non averli scorti.
Deuteronomio 22:4 ^
Se vedi l’asino del tuo fratello o il suo bue caduto nella strada, tu non farai vista di non averli scorti, ma dovrai aiutare il tuo fratello a rizzarlo.
Deuteronomio 22:5 ^
La donna non si vestirà da uomo, né l’uomo si vestirà da donna; poiché chiunque fa tali cose è in abominio all’Eterno, il tuo Dio.
Deuteronomio 22:6 ^
Quando, cammin facendo, t’avverrà di trovare sopra un albero o per terra un nido d’uccello con de’ pulcini o delle uova e la madre che cova i pulcini o le uova, non prenderai la madre coi piccini;
Deuteronomio 22:7 ^
avrai cura di lasciar andare la madre, prendendo per te i piccini; e questo affinché tu sii felice e prolunghi i tuoi giorni.
Deuteronomio 22:8 ^
Quando edificherai una casa nuova, farai un parapetto intorno al tuo tetto, per non metter sangue sulla tua casa, nel caso che qualcuno avesse a cascare di lassù.
Deuteronomio 22:9 ^
Non seminerai nella tua vigna semi di specie diverse; perché altrimenti il prodotto di ciò che avrai seminato e la rendita della vigna saranno cosa consacrata.
Deuteronomio 22:10 ^
Non lavorerai con un bue ed un asino aggiogati assieme.
Deuteronomio 22:11 ^
Non porterai vestito di tessuto misto, fatto di lana e di lino.
Deuteronomio 22:12 ^
Metterai delle frange ai quattro canti del mantello con cui ti cuopri.
Deuteronomio 22:13 ^
Se un uomo sposa una donna, coabita con lei e poi la prende in odio,
Deuteronomio 22:14 ^
l’accusa di cose turpi e la diffama, dicendo: "Ho preso questa donna, e quando mi sono accostato a lei non l’ho trovata vergine",
Deuteronomio 22:15 ^
il padre e la madre della giovane prenderanno i segni della verginità della giovane e li produrranno dinanzi agli anziani della città, alla porta;
Deuteronomio 22:16 ^
e il padre della giovane dirà agli anziani: "Io ho dato la mia figliuola per moglie a quest’uomo; egli l’ha presa in odio,
Deuteronomio 22:17 ^
ed ecco che l’accusa di cose infami, dicendo: Non ho trovata vergine la tua figliuola; or ecco qua i segni della verginità della mia figliuola". E spiegheranno il lenzuolo davanti agli anziani della città.
Deuteronomio 22:18 ^
Allora gli anziani di quella città prenderanno il marito e lo castigheranno;
Deuteronomio 22:19 ^
e siccome ha diffamato una vergine d’Israele, lo condanneranno a un’ammenda di cento sicli d’argento, che daranno al padre della giovane. Ella rimarrà sua moglie ed egli non potrà mandarla via per tutto il tempo della sua vita.
Deuteronomio 22:20 ^
Ma se la cosa è vera, se la giovane non è stata trovata vergine,
Deuteronomio 22:21 ^
allora si farà uscire quella giovane all’ingresso della casa di suo padre, e la gente della sua città la lapiderà, sì ch’ella muoia, perché ha commesso un atto infame in Israele, prostituendosi in casa di suo padre. Così torrai via il male di mezzo a te.
Deuteronomio 22:22 ^
Quando si troverà un uomo a giacere con una donna maritata, ambedue morranno: l’uomo che s’è giaciuto con la donna, e la donna. Così torrai via il male di mezzo ad Israele.
Deuteronomio 22:23 ^
Quando una fanciulla vergine è fidanzata, e un uomo, trovandola in città, si giace con lei,
Deuteronomio 22:24 ^
condurrete ambedue alla porta di quella città, e li lapiderete sì che muoiano: la fanciulla, perché essendo in città, non ha gridato; e l’uomo perché ha disonorato la donna del suo prossimo. Così torrai via il male di mezzo a te.
Deuteronomio 22:25 ^
Ma se l’uomo trova per i campi la fanciulla fidanzata e facendole violenza si giace con lei, allora morrà soltanto l’uomo che si sarà giaciuto con lei;
Deuteronomio 22:26 ^
ma non farai niente alla fanciulla; nella fanciulla non c’è colpa degna di morte; si tratta d’un caso come quello d’un uomo che si levi contro il suo prossimo, e l’uccida;
Deuteronomio 22:27 ^
poiché egli l’ha trovata per i campi; la fanciulla fidanzata ha gridato, ma non c’era nessuno per salvarla.
Deuteronomio 22:28 ^
Se un uomo trova una fanciulla vergine che non sia fidanzata, e l’afferra, e si giace con lei, e sono sorpresi,
Deuteronomio 22:29 ^
l’uomo che s’è giaciuto con lei darà al padre della fanciulla cinquanta sicli d’argento, ed ella sarà sua moglie, perché l’ha disonorata; e non potrà mandarla via per tutto il tempo della sua vita.
Deuteronomio 22:30 ^
Nessuno prenderà la moglie di suo padre ne solleverà il lembo della coperta di suo padre.


----------



## Zod (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma come si fa a scrivere una roba del genere? Mi domando se la tua sia ignoranza o malafede. Fioravanti e la Mambro hanno avuto una condanna DEFINITIVA per la strage di Bologna, in seguito alla quale hanno subìto una ulteriore condanna, civile, al risarcimento dei danni alle vittime, a novembre dell'anno scorso.
> 
> Che ci siano dei misteri bella scoperta, ai tempi quei due erano dei ragazzotti che qualcuno manipolava, ed è quel qualcuno che non è mai saltato fuori.
> Che non abbia ammesso... non commento neanche.
> Come non commento neanche che gli altri reati sui quali tu tanto elegantemente glissi, fossero omicidi a sangue freddo, trai i quali quello di un poliziotto di 19 anni, eseguito allo scopo di rubargli l'arma.


Calma. Mica lo stavo difendendo. So cosa ha fatto. Ha ammesso degli omicidi, e ne ha negati degli altri, nonostante ai fini della pena non cambiasse nulla. A quanto mi risulta ha scontato 26 anni di galera ed ora è fuori. Lo so che è stato accusato e stra accusato, ma se uno nega anche quando non gli cambia nulla...qualche dubbio viene.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2015)

*Il libero arbitrio*

Il più bel passo che io conosca sul libero arbitrio si trova al Deuteronomio capitolo 30

15 Vedi, io pongo oggi davanti a te la vita e il bene, la morte e il male; 16 poiché io oggi ti comando di amare il Signore tuo Dio, di camminare per le sue vie, di osservare i suoi comandi, le sue leggi e le sue norme, perché tu viva e ti moltiplichi e il Signore tuo Dio ti benedica nel paese che tu stai per entrare a prendere in possesso. 17 Ma se il tuo cuore si volge indietro e se tu non ascolti e ti lasci trascinare a prostrarti davanti ad altri dèi e a servirli, 18 io vi dichiaro oggi che certo perirete, che non avrete vita lunga nel paese di cui state per entrare in possesso passando il Giordano. 19 Prendo oggi a testimoni contro di voi il cielo e la terra: io ti ho posto davanti la vita e la morte, la benedizione e la maledizione; scegli dunque la vita, perché viva tu e la tua discendenza, 20 amando il Signore tuo Dio, obbedendo alla sua voce e tenendoti unito a lui, poiché è lui la tua vita e la tua longevità, per poter così abitare sulla terra che il Signore ha giurato di dare ai tuoi padri, Abramo, Isacco e Giacobbe».


----------



## Zod (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne, la mafia non c'entra nulla con il terrorismo.
> Anche storicamente, hanno origini diverse, sviluppi diversi.
> Qui ha ragione Ultimo.
> Il terrorismo nasce per destabilizzare, è rivoluzionario, ovviamente in termini negativi.
> La mafia è conservatrice, è gerarchica e non governa affatto solo con la paura: l'arma più forte della mafia è la connivenza.


Io penso che Tebe intendesse dire che così come i mafiosi si definisco cattolici, allo stesso modo i terroristi si definiscono musulmani. Ma così come i cattolici non c'entrano nulla con la mafia, ovvero essere cattolico non significa essere mafioso, allo stesso modo essere musulmano non significa essere terrorista.


----------



## drusilla (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne, la mafia non c'entra nulla con il terrorismo.
> Anche storicamente, hanno origini diverse, sviluppi diversi.
> Qui ha ragione Ultimo.
> Il terrorismo nasce per destabilizzare, è rivoluzionario, ovviamente in termini negativi.
> La mafia è conservatrice, è gerarchica e non governa affatto solo con la paura: l'arma più forte della mafia è la connivenza.


Io invece penso che i movimenti terroristici, passato il loro primo "slancio idealista" (fa schifo lo so ma loro si vedono così) si adagino su strutture mafiose. Penso a movimenti come il terrorismo vasco. Per decenni oumini e donne che non sapevano fare altro che ammazzare e seminare terrore... hanno campato con i soldi più o meno estorti agli imprenditori tramite l'imposta rivoluzionaria.


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io invece penso che i movimenti terroristici, passato il loro primo "slancio idealista" (fa schifo lo so ma loro si vedono così) si adagino su strutture mafiose. Penso a movimenti come il terrorismo vasco. Per decenni oumini e donne che non sapevano fare altro che ammazzare e seminare terrore... hanno campato con i soldi più o meno estorti agli imprenditori tramite l'imposta rivoluzionaria.



Ciao

ehhh ora pure i baschi ... 
comunque, ammirevole come riesci ad esprimerti. :up:

PS: Dopo qualche anno, ancora sudo sette camice ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh però quel film è bellissimo comunque...Apollonia è davvero bellissima...
> e i giochi di sguardi...
> 
> Marlon Brando sommo, al pacino ancor di più...


Bellissimo si, per te per me e sicuramente anche per altri. 

Ma per come ho scritto prima...... te capì, no?  ci sono persone che dopo...  nun c'è capiscono una beata cippola.


----------



## drusilla (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh ora pure i baschi ...
> comunque, ammirevole come riesci ad esprimerti. :up:
> ...


Grazie del incoraggiamento, ma se te confesso da quanti anni sto qua... e ancora non appena dico Buongiorno mi rispondono: ma lei è spagnola?[emoji2]


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Grazie del incoraggiamento, ma se te confesso da quanti anni sto qua... e ancora non appena dico Buongiorno mi rispondono: ma lei è spagnola?[emoji2]



Ciao


:rotfl: ... lo so. Si sente da lontano. 
Io ho pure l'accento tedesco ... una miscela, che ... va bon, son così. 

Un grande piacere leggerti. 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (12 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl: ... lo so. Si sente da lontano.
> ...


Piacere ultra-ricambiato[emoji4] (e poi come spieghi la composizione delle parole in tedesco è una magnifica pubblicità per quella lingua, viene voglia di impararla!)


----------



## sienne (12 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Piacere ultra-ricambiato[emoji4] (e poi come spieghi la composizione delle parole in tedesco è una magnifica pubblicità per quella lingua, viene voglia di impararla!)



Ciao

 ... lo faccio, perché sono veramente affascinata di quella lingua. 
Ha una creatività tutta particolare. Si possono inventare nuove parole, con validità. 
Basta seguire poche regole. È veramente molto particolare. Mi fa piacere, che tu l'abbia notato. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (12 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e tu Lothar?
> 
> Ecco cosa compare nella nostra bibbia al capitolo 21 del deuteronomio...


Io non capisco perchè dovremmo credere in Dio e non dovremmo credere in Babbo Natale. 

La religione è l'oppio dei poveri. Certo è consolante pensare che esista una giustizia divina, un aldilà, qualcuno che ci può giudicare per come siamo realmente. Mi domando quanti uomini si sentano meritevoli dell'inferno in punto di morte, e quanti agiscano nella piena consapevolezza di fare del male e quindi qualcosa di oggettivamente sbagliato.

Ci sono tantissimi punti in comune nelle religioni, al punto che è evidente che siano la stessa cosa interpretata secondo una cultura diversa, ovvero lo stesso bisogno di dare un senso e un seguito alla vita. 

Io grazie a Dio sono ateo.


----------



## tullio (12 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non capisco perchè dovremmo credere in Dio e non dovremmo credere in Babbo Natale.


Immagino che un etnologo arrivato da marte nel periodo natalizio riporterebbe nelle sue note che i terrestri credono poco a Dio ma molto a Babbo Natale.



Zod ha detto:


> La religione è l'oppio dei poveri. (...) Ci sono tantissimi punti in comune nelle religioni, al punto che è  evidente che siano la stessa cosa interpretata secondo una cultura  diversa, ovvero lo stesso bisogno di dare un senso e un seguito alla  vita.


La sinistra hegeliana ha saputo inventare un mucchio di slogan assai pregnanti, e questo è uno dei più citati (veramente si riferiva a "popoli" e non ai "poveri" ma il senso è quello). Il limiti di questo slogan è che assolutizza ciò che vorrebbe relativizzare: la categoria di religione, che diventa una categoria universale anziché un prodotto storico. Un prodotto storico nostro (sia la categoria sia la religione) che scambiamo invece per universale, al punto da creare poi una serie di somiglianze per poi giustificarle in qualche modo: ad esempio dicendo che le religioni hanno la funzione di dare senso. La cultura - e questo è una delle conquiste della cultura occidentale - ha la funzione di dare senso. Poi alcune culture (di nuovo la nostra) producono anche la religione e magari la esportano anche, obbligando gli altri ad usarla. Con i risultati che abbiamo davanti.



Zod ha detto:


> Io grazie a Dio sono ateo.


Sembrerebbe una battuta ironica o divertente, un allegro paradosso e invece queste parole rivelano una profonda veerità: che solo all'interno della cultura cristiana è pensabile l'ateismo.


----------



## Zod (12 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Sembrerebbe una battuta ironica o divertente, un allegro paradosso e invece queste parole rivelano una profonda veerità: che solo all'interno della cultura cristiana è pensabile l'ateismo.


Il Buddismo anche.

Perchè tutti gli uomini hanno sentito il bisogno di creare una entità superiore? In tutte le culture antiche, da est a ovest. Negli animali non succede (loro non hanno mangiato la "mela"). 
Ogni uomo al mondo, musulmano, ebreo, cattolico, bianco, nero, rosso ha in comune a tutti gli altri il bisogno di creare un mito. Non basta già questo a renderci tutti uguali? Facciamo la guerra dei miti? Il mio è migliore del tuo? Io credo al mio più di quanto tu creda al tuo e te lo dimostro uccidendoti?

Stabiliamo che una cultura è tanto più avanzata quanto più tollera i miti altrui e quanto più non impone i propri dove può. Gli atei hanno il mito di se stessi, ovvero la loro idea, che sia il tutto o il nulla conta poco. 

Jesù diceva di avere fede per andare in paradiso, il paradiso perduto per aver morso la mela. Ma forse non parlava dell'aldilà. Forse il mito è ciò che annulla il morso alla mela, ovvero identificando un altro Dio si annulla se stessi come tale, e si ripristina la mela a prima del morso.

PS: anche perchè essere Dio rimanendo mortali e non conoscendo ea conseguenza delle proprie azioni è una sofferenza molto grande


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ah ok, il solito luogo comuneinvece prima avevi scritto* mafioso cattolico,* che non capivo cosa c'entrasse


Era uguale.Madonna free a volte. Che fatica.Ovvio che non capisci cosa ci entrasse.Esattamente come la tua equazione islam tutti terroristi anche le galline ovaiole jadiste.
Luoghi comuni.Dio grazie.
Ci siamo arrivati.


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io penso che Tebe intendesse dire che così come i mafiosi si definisco cattolici, allo stesso modo i terroristi si definiscono musulmani. Ma così come i cattolici non c'entrano nulla con la mafia, ovvero essere cattolico non significa essere mafioso, allo stesso modo essere musulmano non significa essere terrorista.


:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> che solo all'interno della cultura cristiana è pensabile l'ateismo.


...me la spieghi?
Per come l ho capita io non ha senso questa frase.
Un ateo non è cristiano.
Un ateo non è musulmano.
È ateo.
Non c è cultura religiosa credibile a prescindere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Calma. Mica lo stavo difendendo. So cosa ha fatto. Ha ammesso degli omicidi, e ne ha negati degli altri, nonostante ai fini della pena non cambiasse nulla. A quanto mi risulta ha scontato 26 anni di galera ed ora è fuori. Lo so che è stato accusato e stra accusato, ma se uno nega anche quando non gli cambia nulla...qualche dubbio viene.


non accusato, CONDANNATO. A casa mia sono due cose diverse. E affatto vero che non gli cambiava nulla, a pensarci un attimo.


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era uguale.Madonna free a volte. Che fatica.Ovvio che non capisci cosa ci entrasse.Esattamente come* la tua equazione islam tutti terroristi *anche le galline ovaiole jadiste.
> Luoghi comuni.Dio grazie.
> Ci siamo arrivati.



ennò, io ho detto più volte anche in passato che a me non piace dell'islam la pesante invasione nella vita privata delle persone, e in particolare delle donne
invece non ho mai detto che tutti gli islamici sono terroristi, piuttosto che VISTO QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO mi sembra ora di intensificare i controlli, almeno in territorio europeo, ANCHE nelle moschee e nei centri culturali islamici, cosa che, secondo me, non dovrebbe essere necessaria riguardo ai luoghi di culto in generale, ed infatti in Ue abbiamo tante religioni e tanti luoghi di culto, TUTTAVIA purtroppo non è più possibile fare altrimenti, almeno secondo me
poi se mi vuoi far passare per salvina, non capisco che te ne viene ma pazienza


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io invece penso che i movimenti terroristici, passato il loro primo "slancio idealista" (fa schifo lo so ma loro si vedono così) si adagino su strutture mafiose. Penso a movimenti come il terrorismo vasco. Per decenni oumini e donne che non sapevano fare altro che ammazzare e seminare terrore... hanno campato con i soldi più o meno estorti agli imprenditori tramite l'imposta rivoluzionaria.


Non conosco il terrorismo vasco. Il terrorismo ha una storia tipica per ogni nazione, quando è politico. Penso all'Irlanda. In Italia il terrorismo sia di destra che di sinistra, non ha avuto, a mio modesto ed inutile parere, un fine che potesse giustificare nemmeno la sua costituzione, figurarsi il sangue speso. A me sono sempre sembrate pretestuose le motivazioni addette, quando sono state fatte. Il nostro è un paese di nome ma non di fatto, una nazione senza un popolo unito, contrariamente a Germania e Francia. Ma non era nemmeno questo il motivo della violenza assurda che è stata seminata. Ero una bambina quando ci fu la strage dell'Italicus, il treno fatto esplodere  a San Benedetto in Val di Sambro: ero in vacanza dai nonni in un paese vicino, il treno era passato dietro casa pochi minuti prima di esplodere. Dieci anni dopo sempre sulla stessa linea il rapido 904, sempre in vacanza dai nonni, era Natale.Il treno era esploso in galleria e non si riusciva ad arrivare alle carrozze perchè era saltata la linea e il treno era stato fatto saltare in mezzo alla galleria.  La galleria era una delle prime d'Italia, inaugurata prima della seconda guerra mondiale: i cunicoli di servizio scavati durante la sua realizzazione li conoscevano bene i partigiani perchè li avevano scavati come operai e li usavano per scappare dai rastrellamenti. Furono i vecchi a dire come si potevano raggiungere le persone intrappolate in galleria e furono i loro figli i primi ad arrivare, quelli del paese, dei paesi vicini. 
Quei paesi lì sapevano bene cosa fossero le stragi: bombardamenti, rastrellamenti, terreni minati, durante la seconda guerra mondiale li avevano decimati. Marzabotto è famosa per la strage, ma in tutti quei paesi vi furono eccidi, spesso commessi su indicazione di Italiani, fascisti. I cimiteri sono una testimonianza che ferma il respiro: donne, bambini, anziani, tutti morti lo stesso giorno.
Questa digressione perchè non è facile spiegare lo sguardo di sconfitta incredulità di chi aveva vissuto la guerra e credeva di non doverla vedere più, in un mondo ricco, libero, pieno di possibilità e speranze. Credevano di esserne venuti fuori, che non potesse più succedere. Invece ancora morti, ammazzati, innocenti e senza una ragione.
E senza neppure un colpevole. Questo è stato spesso il terrorismo in Italia: una strage insensata, condanne incerte, dubbi, rivelazioni, teorie sui mandanti: P2, mafia, servizi segreti deviati.
Di certo solo i morti, i mutilati, gli orfani.
Non so all'estero, qua è stato così.


----------



## Zod (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non accusato, CONDANNATO. A casa mia sono due cose diverse. E affatto vero che non gli cambiava nulla, a pensarci un attimo.


Non per insistere o per difenderlo...
[h=4]L'ipotesi dell'"incidente"[/h] Nel 2008 Cossiga ha rilasciato un'intervista al _Corriere della Sera_  in cui ribadiva la sua convinzione secondo cui la strage non sarebbe da  imputarsi al terrorismo nero, ma ad un "incidente" di gruppi della  resistenza palestinese operanti in Italia; il compound B, l'esplosivo al  tritolo e T4 non può detonare accidentalmente, occorre comunque un  innesco per le gelatine esplosive, di cui la bomba era composta in parte  maggiore. *Si dichiara altresì convinto dell'innocenza di Francesca Mambro e Giuseppe Valerio Fioravanti.[SUP][11][/SUP]*


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strage_di_Bologna


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non per insistere o per difenderlo...
> *L'ipotesi dell'"incidente"*
> 
> Nel 2008 Cossiga ha rilasciato un'intervista al _Corriere della Sera_  in cui ribadiva la sua convinzione secondo cui la strage non sarebbe da  imputarsi al terrorismo nero, ma ad un "incidente" di gruppi della  resistenza palestinese operanti in Italia; il compound B, l'esplosivo al  tritolo e T4 non può detonare accidentalmente, occorre comunque un  innesco per le gelatine esplosive, di cui la bomba era composta in parte  maggiore. *Si dichiara altresì convinto dell'innocenza di Francesca Mambro e Giuseppe Valerio Fioravanti.[SUP][11][/SUP]*
> ...


Ah beh, detto da uno che ha ammesso, SERENAMENTE,  di aver fatto parte di un piano secondo il quale avrebbe partecipato ad un golpe, se i risultati delle elezioni non fossero stati quelli attesi, e che le armi erano già pronte...
A parte quella che a titolo personale ritengo sfiga di averlo avuto come rappresentante della mia nazione(e pace all'anima sua per carità), la sua era, appunto, una convinzione. Poteva essere convinto pure che fossero stati gli Ufo, ma i giudici non si basano sulle convinzioni.


----------



## sienne (13 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non conosco il terrorismo vasco. Il terrorismo ha una storia tipica per ogni nazione, quando è politico. Penso all'Irlanda. In Italia il terrorismo sia di destra che di sinistra, non ha avuto, a mio modesto ed inutile parere, un fine che potesse giustificare nemmeno la sua costituzione, figurarsi il sangue speso. A me sono sempre sembrate pretestuose le motivazioni addette, quando sono state fatte. Il nostro è un paese di nome ma non di fatto, una nazione senza un popolo unito, contrariamente a Germania e Francia. Ma non era nemmeno questo il motivo della violenza assurda che è stata seminata. Ero una bambina quando ci fu la strage dell'Italicus, il treno fatto esplodere  a San Benedetto in Val di Sambro: ero in vacanza dai nonni in un paese vicino, il treno era passato dietro casa pochi minuti prima di esplodere. Dieci anni dopo sempre sulla stessa linea il rapido 904, sempre in vacanza dai nonni, era Natale.Il treno era esploso in galleria e non si riusciva ad arrivare alle carrozze perchè era saltata la linea e il treno era stato fatto saltare in mezzo alla galleria.  La galleria era una delle prime d'Italia, inaugurata prima della seconda guerra mondiale: i cunicoli di servizio scavati durante la sua realizzazione li conoscevano bene i partigiani perchè li avevano scavati come operai e li usavano per scappare dai rastrellamenti. Furono i vecchi a dire come si potevano raggiungere le persone intrappolate in galleria e furono i loro figli i primi ad arrivare, quelli del paese, dei paesi vicini.
> Quei paesi lì sapevano bene cosa fossero le stragi: bombardamenti, rastrellamenti, terreni minati, durante la seconda guerra mondiale li avevano decimati. Marzabotto è famosa per la strage, ma in tutti quei paesi vi furono eccidi, spesso commessi su indicazione di Italiani, fascisti. I cimiteri sono una testimonianza che ferma il respiro: donne, bambini, anziani, tutti morti lo stesso giorno.
> Questa digressione perchè non è facile spiegare lo sguardo di sconfitta incredulità di chi aveva vissuto la guerra e credeva di non doverla vedere più, in un mondo ricco, libero, pieno di possibilità e speranze. Credevano di esserne venuti fuori, che non potesse più succedere. Invece ancora morti, ammazzati, innocenti e senza una ragione.
> E senza neppure un colpevole. Questo è stato spesso il terrorismo in Italia: una strage insensata, condanne incerte, dubbi, rivelazioni, teorie sui mandanti: P2, mafia, servizi segreti deviati.
> ...



Ciao

proprio perché è interessante aggiungo o correggo un piccolo passaggio. 
Ora, non vado troppo indietro nella storia. La Germania pare un popolo unito, ma non lo è. Il muro / la divisione esiste ancora in tante teste. Riunificare la Germania è stato sì un atto storico senza simili. La ex-DDR era comunista e caratterizzata da una forte corruzione, clientelismo, favoritismo, mal gestione ecc. Il processo di metterla in piedi ancora non ha terminato del tutto. Ma il popolo è molto stanco delle riforme ecc. ... ma questo è un'altra storia. Comunque, quello che volevo dire è che basta pensare che molti si presentano con "Ost-Deutscher o West-Deutscher", i così detti Osis o Wesis. Aggiungo che in Germania vi è stato pure il terrorismo. La cosiddetta Raf (Rote Armee Fraktion) "Frazione dell'armata rossa". Solo così. 


Edit: Oltre a questa scissione interna, tra Ost e West. C'è qualcosa da considerare. La Germania è una republica federale parlamentare, composta da 16 paesi, cioè stati. Ben definiti. La parola stessa "Deutschland" -> Deutsch - Land (tedesco - territorio), indica che si tratta di un territorio dei vari popoli germanici. Cioè, poco con è una nazione unita. È la solita percezione, in effetti. Ma la realtà parla un altro linguaggio. Anche se convivono pacificamente ... ecc. ecc. ecc. 



sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non accusato, CONDANNATO. A casa mia sono due cose diverse. E affatto vero che non gli cambiava nulla, a pensarci un attimo.


io non ci arrivo, me lo puoi spiegare?


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il più bel passo che io conosca sul libero arbitrio si trova al Deuteronomio capitolo 30
> 
> 15 Vedi, io pongo oggi davanti a te la vita e il bene, la morte e il male; 16 poiché io oggi ti comando di amare il Signore tuo Dio, di camminare per le sue vie, di osservare i suoi comandi, le sue leggi e le sue norme, perché tu viva e ti moltiplichi e il Signore tuo Dio ti benedica nel paese che tu stai per entrare a prendere in possesso. 17 Ma se il tuo cuore si volge indietro e se tu non ascolti e ti lasci trascinare a prostrarti davanti ad altri dèi e a servirli, 18 io vi dichiaro oggi che certo perirete, che non avrete vita lunga nel paese di cui state per entrare in possesso passando il Giordano. 19 Prendo oggi a testimoni contro di voi il cielo e la terra: io ti ho posto davanti la vita e la morte, la benedizione e la maledizione; scegli dunque la vita, perché viva tu e la tua discendenza, 20 amando il Signore tuo Dio, obbedendo alla sua voce e tenendoti unito a lui, poiché è lui la tua vita e la tua longevità, per poter così abitare sulla terra che il Signore ha giurato di dare ai tuoi padri, Abramo, Isacco e Giacobbe».


un bel democratico, questo dio degli ebrei :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non ci arrivo, me lo puoi spiegare?


La differenza tra accusare e condannare?


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La differenza tra accusare e condannare?


no, perchè fioravanti nega bologna nonostante sia stato condannato e abbia 8 (credo) ergastoli comunque


----------



## drusilla (13 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perchè fioravanti nega bologna nonostante sia stato condannato e abbia 8 (credo) ergastoli comunque


ha confessato altre stragi o solo assassini selettivi? adesso googlo


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perchè fioravanti nega bologna nonostante sia stato condannato e abbia 8 (credo) ergastoli comunque


lo stagione bombarola della strategia della tensione fu strage di stato... che poi gli esecutori fossero neofascisti poco cambia.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perchè fioravanti nega bologna nonostante sia stato condannato e abbia 8 (credo) ergastoli comunque


Eh, ma c'è poco da discutere temo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non ci arrivo, me lo puoi spiegare?


L'impatto della strage di Bologna fu fortissimo, forse il più forte tra tutti, probabilmente perchè dai media arrivarono immagini come forse non era mai successo prima, terribili. Alcune credo siano state rese di dominio pubblico solo in un secondo momento.
La stazione era piena di famiglie, gente che andava in ferie, era un momento che doveva essere spensierato.
C'era la chiusura delle fabbriche al nord, tanti tornavano al sud.
Furono fatte diverse ipotesi sugli autori. Una molto sponsorizzata, tra l'altro anche dalla Mambro e da Fioravanti, era quella di una matrice palestinese, nella fattispecie NAZIFASCISTI PALESTINESI. Ovviamente accreditando questa tesi si spostava parecchio l'opinione pubblica: i mandanti erano fuori dal Paese, stranieri, un'altra religione, un'altra lingua, un mondo sconosciuto o quasi all'opinione pubblica, dei palestinesi si sa perlopiù che sono in guerra da una vita e che fanno attentati.
Quindi i mandanti non potevano avere nessun rapporto con poteri italiani più o meno legittimi.
Ecco cosa era diverso.
Io dico solo una cosa: a me, per quel poco che so del nazismo e del fascismo, che esistano nazifascisti palestinesi appare assai improbabile.
Mi pare altresì improbabile che abili terroristi che trasportano esplosivo, acquistato da un grosso trafficante,  lo facciano esplodere per errore quando è fermo in una sala d'aspetto. Non sono un artificere io, però gli esplosivi instabili di solito sono pericolosi in movimento o sottoposti ad una fonte di calore.
Mi pare altresì improbabile che, sempre per favorire i nazifascisti palestinesi, il SISMI abbia tentato un depistaggio delle indagini facendo ritrovare una valigia piena di esplosivo simile su di un treno.
Per quanto deviati fossero, che gli fregava a questi di depistare dalla pista palestinese?
Però io non conto nulla, conta quello che dicono i giudici.
Peculiare è però che, dopo anni di indifferenza e silenzio, si sia riparlato subito della pista palestinese dopo i fatti di Parigi, da parte di una certa stampa.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

Meanwhile in Israel...

http://www.mediaite.com/online/ultr...ale-world-leaders-out-of-charlie-hebdo-march/


----------



## tullio (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...me la spieghi?
> Per come l ho capita io non ha senso questa frase.
> Un ateo non è cristiano.
> Un ateo non è musulmano.
> ...


Sul piano della logica assoluta le cose sono proprio messe così: o sono credente o non lo sono; o sono ateo o non lo sono. Essere ateo o meno non ha a che vedere con "quale" divinità rifiuto, ha a che vedere solo con il fatto che io rifiuto la divinità, non ci credo, quale che essa sia. E dunque un ateo non è cristiano, non è mussulmano, non è buddhista... Questo sul piano di una logica che si presenta come assoluta e neutra. 
Senonché per pensare una logica assoluta abbiamo bisogno di una storia che va da Aristotele, almeno, sino ai giorni nostri. In altre parole questa logica assoluta non è assoluta per niente ma è relativa a noi. Solo a noi. O meglio: solo a noi che poi, a forza di fucilate, la abbiamo imposta come colonizzatori all'intero mondo, compresa quella parte del mondo che combatte l'occidente.
E' possibile pensare l'ateismo, che so? nell'antico Israele? No: lì o sei dalla parte di Yhwh, e allora hai diritto alla terra, o sei dalla parte di Mlkm o Ishtr e allora non hai diritto alla terra. Analogamente, nella Grecia antica: o hai gli dei greci, e sei greco per questi, oppure non li hai e allora sei persiano. Se gli dei sono il modo con cui i Greci pensano il mondo, avere altri dei significa avere un mondo diverso. Idem a Roma ove gli dei non sono nemmeno personali (un po' come la nostra Giustizia che campeggia nei tribunali): anche qui non si pone la questione di "credere" agli dei: non c'è nulla da credere (non è che chi va in tribunale "crede" alla Giustizia) ma c'è solo ca condividere un modo di pensare la realtà. E quando Roma conquista altri popoli non ha problemi ad assimilare altri dei: se la realtà cambia cambiano anche i modi di pensarla e dunque possono essere utili altri dei. Ma questo non significa che i Romani "credono" a Juppiter o a Iside, ponendosi la questione: "Juppiter o Iside esistono davvero?". Significa che Juppiter mi serve per dire una cosa e Iside, dopo la conquista dell'Egitto, un'altra.
Poi arriva il cristianesimo che pone la questione di quale dio sia vero: è una questione tutta cristiana. Qui nasce il problema se sia vero Juppiter (e giù tutti a ridere) oppure Dio (e qui ridono solo i romani che pensano che i cristiani siano scemi). Il cristianesimo vince e impone le sue categorie. Ad esempio le impone all'Islam che non è pensabile senza il cristianesimo. Soprattutto le impone all'universo intero tramite la colonizzazione e i vari popoli che prima non avevano nessun dio cui credere sono costretti ad accettare le interpretazioni occidentali (il linguaggio dell'occidente) per poter discutere con i colonizzatori, per trovare una voce. 
La novità del cristianesimo è la questione della fede e della scelta in coscienza. Qui o dici si o dici no. Fuori dal cristianesimo (fuori dalla cristianizzazione forzata imposta a fucilate) è possibile porre questa questione? E' possibile porla nel buddhismo, che non ammette l'esistenza dell'io (aggregato di "skanda", elementi) e che comunque punta sull'intelligenza/consapevolezza e non certo sulla fede? E' nota la questione: quanti dei ci sono nell'induismo? 23-24 milioni oppure l'induismo è monoteista? La risposta, in termini di politeismo/monoteismo rivela solo la comicità che risulta dal voler imporre categorie nostre agli altri. E, naturalmente, anche l'impossibilità di pensare l'ateismo tra gli Indiani dell'India (almeno prima dell'arrivo degli arabi). 
Il fatto che noi si sia i "vincitori" non dovrebbe farci scambiare le nostre verità, la nostra logica, come se fossero gli unici modi di pensare la realtà e l'unica logica possibile. Analogamente il riconoscere le nostre verità come relative non dovrebbe indurci a ritenere che sono solo farfalle, per cui le possiamo tranquillamente abbandonare per assumerne altre. Possiamo essere atei (e forse l'ateismo è lo sviluppo coerente del cristianesimo inteso come cultura) ma non possiamo essere buddhisti. O meglio: possiamo essere buddhisti solo trasformando il buddhismo in un bene di consumo: c'è chi preferisce dash, chi preferisce dixan e chi preferisce buddha...


----------



## drusilla (13 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Sul piano della logica assoluta le cose sono proprio messe così: o sono credente o non lo sono; o sono ateo o non lo sono. Essere ateo o meno non ha a che vedere con "quale" divinità rifiuto, ha a che vedere solo con il fatto che io rifiuto la divinità, non ci credo, quale che essa sia. E dunque un ateo non è cristiano, non è mussulmano, non è buddhista... Questo sul piano di una logica che si presenta come assoluta e neutra.
> Senonché per pensare una logica assoluta abbiamo bisogno di una storia che va da Aristotele, almeno, sino ai giorni nostri. In altre parole questa logica assoluta non è assoluta per niente ma è relativa a noi. Solo a noi. O meglio: solo a noi che poi, a forza di fucilate, la abbiamo imposta come colonizzatori all'intero mondo, compresa quella parte del mondo che combatte l'occidente.
> E' possibile pensare l'ateismo, che so? nell'antico Israele? No: lì o sei dalla parte di Yhwh, e allora hai diritto alla terra, o sei dalla parte di Mlkm o Ishtr e allora non hai diritto alla terra. Analogamente, nella Grecia antica: o hai gli dei greci, e sei greco per questi, oppure non li hai e allora sei persiano. Se gli dei sono il modo con cui i Greci pensano il mondo, avere altri dei significa avere un mondo diverso. Idem a Roma ove gli dei non sono nemmeno personali (un po' come la nostra Giustizia che campeggia nei tribunali): anche qui non si pone la questione di "credere" agli dei: non c'è nulla da credere (non è che chi va in tribunale "crede" alla Giustizia) ma c'è solo ca condividere un modo di pensare la realtà. E quando Roma conquista altri popoli non ha problemi ad assimilare altri dei: se la realtà cambia cambiano anche i modi di pensarla e dunque possono essere utili altri dei. Ma questo non significa che i Romani "credono" a Juppiter o a Iside, ponendosi la questione: "Juppiter o Iside esistono davvero?". Significa che Juppiter mi serve per dire una cosa e Iside, dopo la conquista dell'Egitto, un'altra.
> Poi arriva il cristianesimo che pone la questione di quale dio sia vero: è una questione tutta cristiana. Qui nasce il problema se sia vero Juppiter (e giù tutti a ridere) oppure Dio (e qui ridono solo i romani che pensano che i cristiani siano scemi). Il cristianesimo vince e impone le sue categorie. Ad esempio le impone all'Islam che non è pensabile senza il cristianesimo. Soprattutto le impone all'universo intero tramite la colonizzazione e i vari popoli che prima non avevano nessun dio cui credere sono costretti ad accettare le interpretazioni occidentali (il linguaggio dell'occidente) per poter discutere con i colonizzatori, per trovare una voce.
> ...


Che non essistesse l'ateismo nella antica Grecia non sono sicura. Alcibiade è stato il Charlie H. del V secolo a C. Ci devo pensare e rispolverare vecchi studi. Miei. Vecchi del millennio scorso[emoji17]


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> e forse l'ateismo è lo sviluppo coerente del cristianesimo inteso come cultura


Ecco, adesso devo approfondirla questa. Devo dire che l'ultima volta che ne abbiamo discusso sei stato tremendamente convincente: devi avermi fatto scattare qualcosa in testa, ed è ancora lì che lavora...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, adesso devo approfondirla questa. Devo dire che l'ultima volta che ne abbiamo discusso sei stato tremendamente convincente: devi avermi fatto scattare qualcosa in testa, ed è ancora lì che lavora...


Inteso come rigetto della cultura cattolica?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io non capisco perchè dovremmo credere in Dio e non dovremmo credere in Babbo Natale.
> 
> La religione è l'oppio dei poveri. Certo è consolante pensare che esista una giustizia divina, un aldilà, qualcuno che ci può giudicare per come siamo realmente. Mi domando quanti uomini si sentano meritevoli dell'inferno in punto di morte, e quanti agiscano nella piena consapevolezza di fare del male e quindi qualcosa di oggettivamente sbagliato.
> 
> ...


Mio caro piccolo e dolce Zod...
Noi non dobbiamo credere! A meno che non arrivi un feroce salamino e ci dica...o ti converti e credi o qui con la mia scimitarra faccio ruzzolare quella testa di caucciù che ti ritrovi...

Il discorso è che siamo liberi di credere a quel che ci pare non trovi?
Quanti credono nei maghi? QUanti in wanna Marchi?
Quanti credono beatamente a quel che a loro pare credibile?
Quanti credono sia vera una cosa solo perchè la dice la tv? 

Orsù dunque discutiamo alquanto!
Se solo tu sapessi a quante realtà io ho creduto che poi si sono rivelate pie illusioni eh...

Ma ho fede! Ogni uomo ha le sue buone ragioni per credere a idee false!

Il punto qui è, se ammettiamo che la dimensione spirituale di una persona, sia importante per lei, noi dobbiamo tenere presente questa importanza e averne umano rispetto.
Ma nulla vieta ahimè che con enorme disdoro, qualcuno non sia disposto a vedere nella pietà di Michelangelo un'opera d'arte ma solo un pezzo di marmo da prendere a martellate no?

Nulla vieta che io possa vedere in un crocifisso un oggetto contundente no?

E veniamo alle tue fortune...
A theos...alfa privativo, che potremmo tradurre con "senza" senza dio...

Allora capisci che per un credente, l'ateo, è una persona a cui manca un pezzo importante no?

Per diventare anch'io ateo, ho bisogno di segni tangibili che mi aiutino a NON credere eh?
Invece mio malgrado, sono costretto a testimoniare, che più volte nella mia vita ho avvertito la presenza del divino nella mia miserabile ed esecrabile esistenza eh?

La fede è qualcosa che relativizza tutto quanto io pensi come assoluto.

Avrei bisogno di segni tangibili forti tipo...che le porte degli inferi prevalgano sulla chiesa...
Avrei avuto bisogno che quel lupo grigio avesse ucciso un papa...

Poi ovvio le prove e le delusioni non mancano...
Lo dico sempre...ancora non si è capito bene chi sia Bergoglio...
Ma vorria vedare quanti preti fossero passati per la sua vita se non avrebbero buttato via la veste...eh?

Non ho idea di come si convertano gli uomini...io non lo so...

Ma mi pare che anche quando quel fisico spiegò la teoria del big bang...non è che fossero tutti lì disposti a credergli eh?


----------



## sienne (13 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meanwhile in Israel...
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/online/ultr...ale-world-leaders-out-of-charlie-hebdo-march/



Un bel lavorino. Non si nota nulla. 
Ma credo, che anche qui le notizie vengano un po' "manipolate".


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Sul piano della logica assoluta le cose sono proprio messe così: o sono credente o non lo sono; o sono ateo o non lo sono. Essere ateo o meno non ha a che vedere con "quale" divinità rifiuto, ha a che vedere solo con il fatto che io rifiuto la divinità, non ci credo, quale che essa sia. E dunque un ateo non è cristiano, non è mussulmano, non è buddhista... Questo sul piano di una logica che si presenta come assoluta e neutra.
> Senonché per pensare una logica assoluta abbiamo bisogno di una storia che va da Aristotele, almeno, sino ai giorni nostri. In altre parole questa logica assoluta non è assoluta per niente ma è relativa a noi. Solo a noi. O meglio: solo a noi che poi, a forza di fucilate, la abbiamo imposta come colonizzatori all'intero mondo, compresa quella parte del mondo che combatte l'occidente.
> E' possibile pensare l'ateismo, che so? nell'antico Israele? No: lì o sei dalla parte di Yhwh, e allora hai diritto alla terra, o sei dalla parte di Mlkm o Ishtr e allora non hai diritto alla terra. Analogamente, nella Grecia antica: o hai gli dei greci, e sei greco per questi, oppure non li hai e allora sei persiano. Se gli dei sono il modo con cui i Greci pensano il mondo, avere altri dei significa avere un mondo diverso. Idem a Roma ove gli dei non sono nemmeno personali (un po' come la nostra Giustizia che campeggia nei tribunali): anche qui non si pone la questione di "credere" agli dei: non c'è nulla da credere (non è che chi va in tribunale "crede" alla Giustizia) ma c'è solo ca condividere un modo di pensare la realtà. E quando Roma conquista altri popoli non ha problemi ad assimilare altri dei: se la realtà cambia cambiano anche i modi di pensarla e dunque possono essere utili altri dei. Ma questo non significa che i Romani "credono" a Juppiter o a Iside, ponendosi la questione: "Juppiter o Iside esistono davvero?". Significa che Juppiter mi serve per dire una cosa e Iside, dopo la conquista dell'Egitto, un'altra.
> Poi arriva il cristianesimo che pone la questione di quale dio sia vero: è una questione tutta cristiana. Qui nasce il problema se sia vero Juppiter (e giù tutti a ridere) oppure Dio (e qui ridono solo i romani che pensano che i cristiani siano scemi). Il cristianesimo vince e impone le sue categorie. Ad esempio le impone all'Islam che non è pensabile senza il cristianesimo. Soprattutto le impone all'universo intero tramite la colonizzazione e i vari popoli che prima non avevano nessun dio cui credere sono costretti ad accettare le interpretazioni occidentali (il linguaggio dell'occidente) per poter discutere con i colonizzatori, per trovare una voce.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Bellissimo post...
Che mi sento di contrappuntare...
Ribaltando la questione il nostro guaio con l'Islam è rappresentarcelo con le nostre categorie no?

Ed è questa la colpa che io riconosco ai vignettisti.

Con il risultato di far attecchire nella nostra cultura le storpiature dei fondamentalisti ( ossia saria come dire la democrazia secondo Rauti), come prodotto della cultura islamica.

Ma non c'è nulla di che stupirsi.

Se io dico a loro islamici guardate che cosa ha prodotto la vostra cultura eh? Ha prodotto Osama...
Loro mi rispondono...e la tua? Non ha forse prodotto Hitler?

Bon nel secolo precedente...durante il positivismo l'area germanica era l'area culturale più avanzata d'Europa...

Ora Tullio sono le persone che fanno le idee, o le idee plasmano le persone?

Altro caso che mi ha lasciato di sasso eh? L'Iran.
Prima del 1978, l'Iran era il paese islamico più occidentale di Oriente eh?
Dalla sera alla mattina è precipitato in un baratro...

Cioè nel tentativo di andare meglio sono andati peggio...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

Osama l'abbiamo prodotto noi, mica gli islamici.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Che non essistesse l'ateismo nella antica Grecia non sono sicura. Alcibiade è stato il Charlie H. del V secolo a C. Ci devo pensare e rispolverare vecchi studi. Miei. Vecchi del millennio scorso[emoji17]


Ma mi pare che anche qualche filosofo presocratico...dicesse che gli dei non esistono no?


----------



## Eratò (13 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Osama l'abbiamo prodotto noi, mica gli islamici.


Concordo


----------



## lolapal (13 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Un bel lavorino. Non si nota nulla.
> Ma credo, che anche qui le notizie vengano un po' "manipolate".



una cosa davveero notevole



rettifico... ho sbagliato a leggere...


----------



## Tebe (13 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Sul piano della logica assoluta le cose sono proprio messe così: o sono credente o non lo sono; o sono ateo o non lo sono. Essere ateo o meno non ha a che vedere con "quale" divinità rifiuto, ha a che vedere solo con il fatto che io rifiuto la divinità, non ci credo, quale che essa sia. E dunque un ateo non è cristiano, non è mussulmano, non è buddhista... Questo sul piano di una logica che si presenta come assoluta e neutra.
> Senonché per pensare una logica assoluta abbiamo bisogno di una storia che va da Aristotele, almeno, sino ai giorni nostri. In altre parole questa logica assoluta non è assoluta per niente ma è relativa a noi. Solo a noi. O meglio: solo a noi che poi, a forza di fucilate, la abbiamo imposta come colonizzatori all'intero mondo, compresa quella parte del mondo che combatte l'occidente.
> E' possibile pensare l'ateismo, che so? nell'antico Israele? No: lì o sei dalla parte di Yhwh, e allora hai diritto alla terra, o sei dalla parte di Mlkm o Ishtr e allora non hai diritto alla terra. Analogamente, nella Grecia antica: o hai gli dei greci, e sei greco per questi, oppure non li hai e allora sei persiano. Se gli dei sono il modo con cui i Greci pensano il mondo, avere altri dei significa avere un mondo diverso. Idem a Roma ove gli dei non sonori nemmeno personali (un po' come la nostra Giustizia che campeggia nei tribunali): anche qui non si pone la questione di "credere" agli dei: non c'è nulla da credere (non è che chi va in tribunale "crede" alla Giustizia) ma c'è solo ca condividere un modo di pensare la realtà. E quando Roma conquista altri popoli non ha problemi ad assimilare altri dei: se la realtà cambia cambiano anche i modi di pensarla e dunque possono essere utili altri dei. Ma questo non significa che i Romani "credono" a Juppiter o a Iside, ponendosi la questione: "Juppiter o Iside esistono davvero?". Significa che Juppiter mi serve per dire una cosa e Iside, dopo la conquista dell'Egitto, un'altra.
> Poi arriva il cristianesimo che pone la questione di quale dio sia vero: è una questione tutta cristiana. Qui nasce il problema se sia vero Juppiter (e giù tutti a ridere) oppure Dio (e qui ridono solo i romani che pensano che i cristiani siano scemi). Il cristianesimo vince e impone le sue categorie. Ad esempio le impone all'Islam che non è pensabile senza il cristianesimo. Soprattutto le impone all'universo intero tramite la colonizzazione e i vari popoli che prima non avevano nessun dio cui credere sono costretti ad accettare le interpretazioni occidentali (il linguaggio dell'occidente) per poter discutere con i colonizzatori, per trovare una voce.
> ...


:unhappy:
Minchia.
Ho capito tre quarti ma...riassumendo.
Diagora di Milo detto l ateo  era...ateo appunto.
Ben più di 400 anni prima della nascita di Cristo. Mi sembra. Anno più anno meno.
E il cristianesimo nasce con lui. Non diagoea ma Cristo.

Quelli prima sono al limite, protocristiani o protocristianesimo, insieme a teisti, deisti, pandeisti e via discorrendo.

Direi che non sono d'accordo con la tua frase. No. No.


----------



## Tebe (13 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Che non essistesse l'ateismo nella antica Grecia non sono sicura. Alcibiade è stato il Charlie H. del V secolo a C. Ci devo pensare e rispolverare vecchi studi. Miei. Vecchi del millennio scorso[emoji17]


No no. Esisteva.
Mi sono appena andata a scoficchiare un paio di libri.

(Minchia se ero scema da giovane. Ho trovato un paio di foglietti dentro che...:unhappy:....)


----------



## drusilla (13 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi pare che anche qualche filosofo presocratico...dicesse che gli dei non esistono no?


Si. Ma Alcibiade ne ha distrutto la statua di Ermete ( e gli ateniensi hanno avuto un attacco isterico l'hanno tolto il commando della flotta diretta a Siracusa e in sintesi hanno perso la guerra del Peloponesso). Chi era il più radicale? Zenone di Elea?  Cavolo ho un  buco nella memoria di decenni accidenti


----------



## drusilla (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. Esisteva.
> Mi sono appena andata a scoficchiare un paio di libri.
> 
> (Minchia se ero scema da giovane. Ho trovato un paio di foglietti dentro che...:unhappy:....)


Io ho trovato la scuola del "agnosticismo" che non è esattamente ateismo. Ma credo l'ateismo odierno sia proprio agnosticismo. Ma c'era uno proprio ateo, ne sono sicura.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io ho trovato la scuola del "agnosticismo" che non è esattamente ateismo. *Ma credo l'ateismo odierno sia proprio agnosticismo.* Ma c'era uno proprio ateo, ne sono sicura.


Temo di no.


----------



## Tebe (13 Gennaio 2015)

Ho le ciglia finte agnostiche e la guest atea.
Le ciglia non si pongono domande sul esistenza di un mascara superiore, la guest non ha mai visto un miracolo.


----------



## Tebe (13 Gennaio 2015)

Mi sentivo a scuola.



Paura


----------



## drusilla (13 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di no.


Dici? L'agnosticismo dice che non ci si può conoscere Dio. Oggi sappiamo che c'è il big bang e ci sarà la fine del universo. Come tanti miti e teologhi e filosofi avevano ipotizzato lungo i millenni. Ma non possiamo sapere che c'è dietro. E fondamentalmente pensiamo sia indifferente se ci sia o non ci sia.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dici? L'agnosticismo dice che non ci si può conoscere Dio. Oggi sappiamo che c'è il big bang e ci sarà la fine del universo. Come tanti miti e teologhi e filosofi avevano ipotizzato lungo i millenni. Ma non possiamo sapere che c'è dietro. E fondamentalmente pensiamo sia indifferente se ci sia o non ci sia.


Ma pensiamo chi? L'umanità?


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sentivo a scuola.
> 
> 
> 
> Paura


l'hai interrogato mattia oggi o gli hai fatto fare un suntino scritto di almeno un protocollo (scritto medio-piccolo)


----------



## drusilla (13 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pensiamo chi? L'umanità?


Molti, se ci fermassero a ripensare alla loro concezione di Dio ereditata da millenni.  Involucrato negli affari umani etc


----------



## Tebe (13 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Dici? L'agnosticismo dice che non ci si può conoscere Dio. Oggi sappiamo che c'è il big bang e ci sarà la fine del universo. Come tanti miti e teologhi e filosofi avevano ipotizzato lungo i millenni. Ma non possiamo sapere che c'è dietro. E fondamentalmente pensiamo sia indifferente se ci sia o non ci sia.


L agnostico non nega l'esistenza di un qualcosa di superiore, semplificando...non si pone domande in merito e ha un atteggiamentodubbiosamente neutro. 
L'ateo nega proprio l'esistenza del superiore.
È molto differente.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Molti, se ci fermassero a ripensare alla loro concezione di Dio ereditata da millenni.  Involucrato negli affari umani etc


Mah, no. Forse tu, od io. Ma di gente che crede, crede in quacosa, ce n'è a iosa. Meno ce n'è di quelli che non credono esista Dio, ma ce ne sono tanti comunque.


----------



## Tebe (13 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'hai interrogato mattia oggi o gli hai fatto fare un suntino scritto di almeno un protocollo (scritto medio-piccolo)


Oggi e anche ieri sono stata quatta e topolina.
È arrabbiatissimo per una cosa, quindi mi trasformo in geisha kreti per fargli passare sta carogna.

Sono un amorevole compagna.


Strega.


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2015)

In fondo gli atei non esistono.

Anche noi, che non crediamo più in nessun Dio, che pensiamo che la  religione dei nostri padri sia solo superstizione, che odiamo le nuove  superstizioni e che coltiviamo il culto della ragione (quasi sempre la  nostra ragione ) abbiamo una religione.
E' una religione senza Dio ma chiara nei suoi precetti, che riteniamo  non discutibili e non negoziabili: - Crediamo nella ragione. Nelle possibilità infinite della nostra mente  fnita, nella convivenza a qualsiasi costo e talvolta nel denaro e nel  benessere, come panacee al vuoto che abbiamo dentro e alla nostra  disperazione interiore.
Questo è Occidente, questo siamo noi, e non potremmo essere altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> In fondo gli atei non esistono.
> mi cito:
> Anche noi, che non crediamo più in nessun Dio, che pensiamo che la  religione dei nostri padri sia solo superstizione, che odiamo le nuove  superstizioni e che coltiviamo il culto della ragione (quasi sempre la  nostra ragione ) abbiamo una religione.
> E' una religione senza Dio ma chiara nei suoi precetti, che riteniamo  non discutibili e non negoziabili: - Crediamo nella ragione. Nelle possibilità infinite della nostra mente  fnita, nella convivenza a qualsiasi costo e talvolta nel denaro e nel  benessere, come panacee al vuoto che abbiamo dentro e alla nostra  disperazione interiore.
> Questo è Occidente, questo siamo noi, e non potremmo essere altro.


Ma tu sei Fabio Volo?


----------



## drusilla (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> L agnostico non nega l'esistenza di un qualcosa di superiore, semplificando...non si pone domande in merito e ha un atteggiamentodubbiosamente neutro.
> L'ateo nega proprio l'esistenza del superiore.
> È molto differente.


Io credo che chi pensa oggi bene(e non per inerzia) a un possibile Dio lo debba pensare in termini molto astratti per non cadere nel paradosso di credere in una divinità onnipotente ma volontariamente appartata dalla sua opera (siamo il suo giocattolino??). Ma con la teoria attuale del big bang etc comunque un inizio c'è. Dio come causa immanente o trascendente?( ho dovuto guardare in internet) non si può sapere.


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei Fabio Volo?


Magari, avrei fatto schei a palate!


----------



## Tebe (13 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> In fondo gli atei non esistono.
> mi cito:
> Anche noi, che non crediamo più in nessun Dio, che pensiamo che la  religione dei nostri padri sia solo superstizione, che odiamo le nuove  superstizioni e che coltiviamo il culto della ragione (quasi sempre la  nostra ragione ) abbiamo una religione.
> E' una religione senza Dio ma chiara nei suoi precetti, che riteniamo  non discutibili e non negoziabili: - Crediamo nella ragione. Nelle possibilità infinite della nostra mente  fnita, nella convivenza a qualsiasi costo e talvolta nel denaro e nel  benessere, come panacee al vuoto che abbiamo dentro e alla nostra  disperazione interiore.
> Questo è Occidente, questo siamo noi, e non potremmo essere altro.


Non ho capito.
L ateo nega il trascendente, mica la ragione che non è certo una "religione" o un credo.
Quindi perché non esistono gli atei?


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> L ateo nega il trascendente, mica la ragione *che non è certo una "religione" o un credo*.
> Quindi perché non esistono gli atei?


Non esserne così certa.


----------



## drusilla (13 Gennaio 2015)

Nel senso: esiste una forza  che ha creato il mondo (la particella famosa da dove viene?) adesso non lo possiamo dubitare. Non atei perché non lo neghiamo questo punto zero (prina chianato Dio) ma non religiosi perché non lo veneriamo né "rispettiamo'" né seguiamo nessun decalogo etc
(Ma io la teologia l'ho srmpre snobvata e adesso capisco perché... che mal di testa che mi sono procurata da sola)


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

Cioè, se uno non crede manco nella sua ragione credo che l'ateismo sia l'ultimo dei suoi problemi. Ammesso che lo sia.


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> CioÃ¨, se uno non crede manco nella sua ragione credo che l'ateismo sia l'ultimo dei suoi problemi. Ammesso che lo sia.


La ragione umana ha i suoi limiti,...  purtroppo. 
I pensatori ed i filosofi di ogni epoca lo hanno sempre saputo. (Nietzsche uno fra tanti)
Ci sono anche altri strumenti che ci aiutano a capire la realtà,
es. il subcosciente.
Siamo noi che abbiamo fatto della ragione, applicata pedissequamente ad ogni aspetto della nostra cultura una nostra caratteristica, questo ci ha consentito di diventare ciò che siamo ed è insieme la nostra virtù e la nostra dannazione.
Ma da questo pensare che per comprendere la realtà, la ragione sia l'unico strumento ce ne passa.
Il mio discorso esula da intenti di giudizio morale, è solo una constatazione.
Non so se mi sono spiegato....


----------



## Zod (13 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Nel senso: esiste una forza  che ha creato il mondo (la particella famosa da dove viene?) adesso non lo possiamo dubitare. Non atei perché non lo neghiamo questo punto zero (prina chianato Dio) ma non religiosi perché non lo veneriamo né "rispettiamo'" né seguiamo nessun decalogo etc
> (Ma io la teologia l'ho srmpre snobvata e adesso capisco perché... che mal di testa che mi sono procurata da sola)


Per quanto io stimi Hawking la sua teoria del bing bang secondo me è una cagata pazzesca. Pensare che l'Universo che noi definiamo infinitamente grande sia nato da una particella subatomica che non vediamo nemmeno al microscopio... E' come un bambino nella pancia che cerca di indovianre cosa c'è fuori. Può formulare tante ipotesi interessanti, ma non potrà mai arrivare a capirlo perchè è fuori dalla sua portata. Come per noi la morte.


----------



## drusilla (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho le ciglia finte agnostiche e la guest atea.
> Le ciglia non si pongono domande sul esistenza di un mascara superiore, la guest non ha mai visto un miracolo.


[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Tebe (13 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non esserne così certa.


Non è certezza.
È italiano.
Il resto è filosofia.


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è certezza.
> È italiano.
> Il resto è filosofia.


Vedi che hai anche tu le tue certezze indiscutibili....... talebana!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La ragione umana ha i suoi limiti,...  purtroppo.
> I pensatori ed i filosofi di ogni epoca lo hanno sempre saputo. (Nietzsche uno fra tanti)
> Ci sono anche altri strumenti che ci aiutano a capire la realtà,
> es. il subcosciente.
> ...


Spleen, definire "credere" l'affidarsi a qualsiasi mezzo ci aiuti ad interpretare la realtà che ci circonda (che sia ragione, subconscio, LSD, poteri esp, fenomeni paranormali incontrollabili o quant'altro) è come definire "carta igienica" qualsiasi pezzo di giornale, foglia, carta vetrata (a chi piace) o cartone uno possa usare per pulirsi il deretano. In un caso non ci sono atei nell'altro non ci sono zozzoni, ma, come dire, è un'analisi un po' forzata. Poi, per carità, opinione come un'altra. Io credo agli ufo.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oggi e anche ieri sono stata quatta e topolina.
> È arrabbiatissimo per una cosa, quindi mi trasformo in geisha kreti per fargli passare sta carogna.
> 
> Sono un amorevole compagna.
> ...


Che hai combinato ?


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spleen, definire "credere" l'affidarsi a qualsiasi mezzo ci aiuti ad interpretare la realtà che ci circonda (che sia ragione, subconscio, LSD, poteri esp, fenomeni paranormali incontrollabili o quant'altro) è come definire "carta igienica" qualsiasi pezzo di giornale, foglia, carta vetrata (a chi piace) o cartone uno possa usare per pulirsi il deretano. In un caso non ci sono atei nell'altro non ci sono zozzoni, ma, come dire, è un'analisi un po' forzata. Poi, per carità, opinione come un'altra. Io credo agli ufo.


A te non è mai successo di vedere una cosa e di cercare di valutarla razionalmente sotto tutti gli aspetti e di sbagliare? A me qualche volta si, anzi ti dirò di più, talvolta "l'intuito" ci conduce a azzeccare aspetti di un problema che il ragionamento da solo non avrebbe potuto portare.
Questo ben inteso non succede sempre, la ragione è uno strumento potentissimo, nessuno lo mette in dubbio, solo è che talvolta non conduce nel posto giusto, altre volte non basta.
Ecco perchè siamo dotati es. dei sentimenti che con la ragione hanno poco a che vedere ma che ad esempio definiscono più compiutamente la nostra condizione, ed ecco perchè esistono anche altri strumenti "non convenzionali" per portare alla comprensione della realtà (che in definitiva è il vero scopo del nostro essere).
Qualsiasi ragionamento a semplificare può essere insomma sbagliato.

Davvero credi negli ufo?   Io sono dubbioso.. penso che ci siano altre forme di vita là fuori 
ma non sono persuaso che siano arrivati qui.


----------



## Tebe (13 Gennaio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che hai combinato ?


Io?
Miss innocenza 2014/15?
Ma niente, è Min che pensa sempre io martirizzi Mattia nonché il mionamore grande.
Non so perché.





:unhappy:
Ops.
Me lo sono dimenticata fuori sul terrazzo.
Ha osato dirmi ciao prima di porgermi le ciabatte e allora l' ho messo in castigo.
:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io?
> Miss innocenza 2014/15?
> Ma niente, è Min che pensa sempre io martirizzi Mattia nonché il mionamore grande.
> Non so perché.
> ...


 Sei  tremendimerrima


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A te non è mai successo di vedere una cosa e di cercare di valutarla razionalmente sotto tutti gli aspetti e di sbagliare? A me qualche volta si, anzi ti dirò di più, talvolta "l'intuito" ci conduce a azzeccare aspetti di un problema che il ragionamento da solo non avrebbe potuto portare.
> Questo ben inteso non succede sempre, la ragione è uno strumento potentissimo, nessuno lo mette in dubbio, solo è che talvolta non conduce nel posto giusto, altre volte non basta.
> Ecco perchè siamo dotati es. dei sentimenti che con la ragione hanno poco a che vedere ma che ad esempio definiscono più compiutamente la nostra condizione, ed ecco perchè esistono anche altri strumenti "non convenzionali" per portare alla comprensione della realtà (che in definitiva è il vero scopo del nostro essere).
> Qualsiasi ragionamento a semplificare può essere insomma sbagliato.
> ...


Il discorso però c'entra poco con la religione. Comunque è interessante e voglio risponderti. Certo che mi è capitato di prendere solennissime cantonate razionali. Hai voglia. Come mi è successo, in passato, di prendere altrettante bastonate emotive. Le ho chiamate "bastonate" e non errori perchè, a differenza delle cantonate logiche, quel tipo di eventualità lascia davvero il segno, quello profondo, sulla persona. 
E quindi l'emotività nella traduzione della realtà a nostro personale uso e consumo è importantissima, come no. Va da sè che quindi credere o non credere nel trascendente, o meglio sentirlo, avvertirlo o percepirlo o meno, ha più a che vedere con l'emotività propriamente detta che non con la ragione. Quella, casomai, arriva dopo, o non arriva affatto. Dipende. 
In ogni caso, non è detto che ci sia un posto giusto, nè in un senso, nè nell'altro.


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

c'è una cosa, che anche tra la comunità degli scienziati inizia sempre più a prendere piede. 
Abbiamo un secondo cervello. La pancia. È ricoperto con una rete di nervi impressionabile. 
Si suppone che è lì, che si accumula un certo sapere tramite le esperienze e più, e che si esprime 
come istinto e che segnala alla mente le emozioni. È anche un linguaggio che ci mette in relazione 
con ciò che ci circonda. Inoltre ci sono malattie mentali (così vengono definite), ma che molti credono,
che sia solo che quel individuo ha "acceso" un sensore in più. E da lì non trova più comunicazione con altri,
perché la parte che percepisce in più, non trova riscontro ... e ciò può puoi scaturire un casino di cose. 
OK, smetto, sto uscendo fuori tema. Sorry. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è una cosa, che anche tra la comunità degli scienziati inizia sempre più a prendere piede.
> Abbiamo un secondo cervello. La pancia. È ricoperto con una rete di nervi impressionabile.
> ...


Ah, vedi. Il cervello nella pancia. Prima o poi allora qualcuno si renderà anche conto che c'è gente che ragiona col culo, immagino.


----------



## sienne (14 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, vedi. Il cervello nella pancia. Prima o poi allora qualcuno si renderà anche conto che c'è gente che ragiona col culo, immagino.



Per chi non ha altro   
OK. È vero. Hanno scoperto l'acqua calda.


----------



## tullio (14 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ribaltando la questione il nostro guaio con l'Islam è rappresentarcelo con le nostre categorie no?
> Ed è questa la colpa che io riconosco ai vignettisti.
> Con il risultato di far attecchire nella nostra cultura le storpiature dei fondamentalisti (ossia saria come dire la democrazia secondo Rauti), come prodotto della cultura islamica.
> (...)
> Ora Tullio sono le persone che fanno le idee, o le idee plasmano le persone?


Le persone che fanno le idee, o le idee plasmano le persone? L. White pensava che fossero le idee, i modelli culturali, a plasmare le persone; l'intera scuola di Cultura e Personalità si poneva come problema quello di capire il grado di indipendenza/dipendenza delle persone dai modelli culturali... messa in termini assoluti non saprei rispondere: noi parliamo italliano ma non lo abbiamo inventato e siamo condizionati da moduli espressivi che ci plasmano. D'altra parte parliamo e scambiamo idee... non saprei...
L'islam non possamo che rappresentarcelo nei nostri termini. E nella misura in cui lo abbiamo condizionato lo abbiamo anche cambiato obbligandolo ad adattarsi ai nostri termini. E uno dei risultati sono le storpiature cui alludi. D'altra parte l'islam è per molti versi figlio stesso dell'occidente cristiano e ha caratteristiche tali da farsi occidentalizzare: la questione, a mio avviso, non è se l'islam è o non è occidentale: porre così le cose significa considerare l'islam come un ente assoluto mentre è un prodotto storico. La questione è: come mai è diventato il terreno per favorire simili esplosioni irrazionali? La risposta, sempre a mio avviso, va cercata certo nelle caratteristiche teologiche dell'islam 
ma anche, e soprattutto, nel contesto storico disumanizzante in cui oggi l'islam si sviluppa.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Altro caso che mi ha lasciato di sasso eh? L'Iran.
> Prima del 1978, l'Iran era il paese islamico più occidentale di Oriente eh?
> Dalla sera alla mattina è precipitato in un baratro...
> Cioè nel tentativo di andare meglio sono andati peggio...


L'Iran aveva avvito un processo di modernizzazione rapidissimo che, proprio per la sua rapidità, sradicava i modelli di riferimento delle masse. Questa modernizzazione guidata dall'alto - che del resto avveniva contraddicendo se stessa, in un mare di corruzione e con violenze che apparivano come il volto reale della modernizzazione stessa - produceva smarrimento e insicurezza e i conservatori ebbero buon gioco a trovare l'appoggio delle masse.


----------



## spleen (14 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso però c'entra poco con la religione. Comunque è interessante e voglio risponderti. Certo che mi è capitato di prendere solennissime cantonate razionali. Hai voglia. Come mi è successo, in passato, di prendere altrettante bastonate emotive. Le ho chiamate "bastonate" e non errori perchè, a differenza delle cantonate logiche, quel tipo di eventualità lascia davvero il segno, quello profondo, sulla persona.
> E quindi l'emotività nella traduzione della realtà a nostro personale uso e consumo è importantissima, come no. *Va da sè che quindi credere o non credere nel trascendente, o meglio sentirlo, avvertirlo o percepirlo o meno, ha più a che vedere con l'emotività propriamente detta che non con la ragione*. Quella, casomai, arriva dopo, o non arriva affatto. Dipende.
> In ogni caso, non è detto che ci sia un posto giusto, nè in un senso, nè nell'altro.


Bravo J.! Secondo me hai toccato un punto fondamentale, che dovrebbe essere oggetto di discussione.... ma poi ci accusano di essere pallosi.


----------



## spleen (14 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Le persone che fanno le idee, o le idee plasmano le persone? L. White pensava che fossero le idee, i modelli culturali, a plasmare le persone; l'intera scuola di Cultura e Personalità si poneva come problema quello di capire il grado di indipendenza/dipendenza delle persone dai modelli culturali... messa in termini assoluti non saprei rispondere: noi parliamo italliano ma non lo abbiamo inventato e siamo condizionati da moduli espressivi che ci plasmano. D'altra parte parliamo e scambiamo idee... non saprei...
> L'islam non possamo che rappresentarcelo nei nostri termini. E nella misura in cui lo abbiamo condizionato lo abbiamo anche cambiato obbligandolo ad adattarsi ai nostri termini. E uno dei risultati sono le storpiature cui alludi. D'altra parte l'islam è per molti versi figlio stesso dell'occidente cristiano e ha caratteristiche tali da farsi occidentalizzare: la questione, a mio avviso, non è se l'islam è o non è occidentale: porre così le cose significa considerare l'islam come un ente assoluto mentre è un prodotto storico. La questione è: come mai è diventato il terreno per favorire simili esplosioni irrazionali? La risposta, sempre a mio avviso, va cercata certo nelle caratteristiche teologiche dell'islam
> ma anche, e soprattutto, nel contesto storico disumanizzante in cui oggi l'islam si sviluppa.
> 
> ...


Potrebbe essere anche una chiave di lettura del fondamentalismo islamico qui in occidente, non credi?


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> *Io credo che chi pensa oggi bene(e non per inerzia) a un possibile Dio lo debba pensare in termini molto astratti per non cadere nel paradosso di credere in una divinità onnipotente ma volontariamente appartata dalla sua opera* (siamo il suo giocattolino??). Ma con la teoria attuale del big bang etc comunque un inizio c'è. Dio come causa immanente o trascendente?( ho dovuto guardare in internet) non si può sapere.


concordo... penso sia l'unico modo che posso concepire di immaginare la divinità. Pensarla per sottrazione.
Però non è vero che la teoria attuale del big bang presupponga necessariamente un inizio. L'universo basterebbe a se stesso, senza una creazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Bravo J.! Secondo me hai toccato un punto fondamentale, che dovrebbe essere oggetto di discussione.... ma poi ci accusano di essere pallosi.


Quello pensavo fosse chiaro. Cioè, è evidente che è così. Per credere devi prima avvertirlo nella pancia e POI nel cervello. Non il contrario.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello pensavo fosse chiaro. Cioè, è evidente che è così. Per credere devi prima avvertirlo nella pancia e POI nel cervello. Non il contrario.




Hanno ragione: sei un tenerone alla fine. ahahhhahahahaha


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Per quanto io stimi Hawking la sua teoria del bing bang secondo me è una cagata pazzesca. Pensare che l'Universo che noi definiamo infinitamente grande sia nato da una particella subatomica che non vediamo nemmeno al microscopio... E' come un bambino nella pancia che cerca di indovianre cosa c'è fuori. Può formulare tante ipotesi interessanti, ma non potrà mai arrivare a capirlo perchè è fuori dalla sua portata. Come per noi la morte.


Scusa, non è per fare il saputello. E' come quando devi assolutamente grattarti.

Hawking è fondamentalmente quello dei buchi neri, ora "grigi". La teoria del Big Bang è invece desunta dalla Relatività Generale, se vuoi dei nomi: Lemaître e poi Hubble, tra molti altri.

L'universo non è infinitamente grande, è in espansione. Tra le varie letture, quella dell'espansione in accelerazione è quella che ha raccolto maggiore assenso, fino al Nobel del 2011. Ma su questo tipo di indagini siamo ancora in fasce.

Non so cosa intendi per particella subatomica, ma la materia si fa convenzionalmente nascere circa 300.000 anni DOPO il Big Bang. La prima attivazione del campo di Higgs si colloca invece nell'"Era elettrodebole" con la formazione dei primi gluoni e quindi delle coppie quark e antiquark. Si chiama "Era" ma sarebbe durata 10 alla -27 secondi, e sarebbe avvenuta DOPO il big bang, anche se di una frazione di tempo così piccola da essere inimmaginabile in termini concreti (da 10 alla -32 a 10 alla -9 secondi).

Il problema nell'immaginare in termini "popolani" un inizio è che difficilmente nell'immaginario comune si riesce a trascendere dal concetto di massa, che è un effetto che si riscontra molto dopo che i giochi sono stati fatti, a livello di configurazione delle forze come le conosciamo oggi. E, va detto, anche sul concetto di massa spesso ci si trova a discutere col vento.

E poi c'è il "problema" del tempo, ovviamente. Quindi, mi fermo qui.




PS - Non è che "immaginiamo", cerchiamo più che altro di verificare modelli teorici. E va detto che qualcosetta riusciamo a combinarlo anche.

PPS - "Aaah!! La morte!!!" [cit. A. Simpson]


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, non è per fare il saputello. E' come quando devi assolutamente grattarti.
> 
> Hawking è fondamentalmente quello dei buchi neri, ora "grigi". La teoria del Big Bang è invece desunta dalla Relatività Generale, se vuoi dei nomi: Lemaître e poi Hubble, tra molti altri.
> 
> ...



Sapevo queste cose.. ma andarle a scrivere, minchia...! complimenti.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, non è per fare il saputello. E' come quando devi assolutamente grattarti.
> 
> Hawking è fondamentalmente quello dei buchi neri, ora "grigi". La teoria del Big Bang è invece desunta dalla Relatività Generale, se vuoi dei nomi: Lemaître e poi Hubble, tra molti altri.
> 
> ...


:scared:

Io ho capito solo fino alla quinta riga poi basta.

Paura  fotonica con raggi gamma di Mazinga


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, non Ã¨ per fare il saputello. E' come quando devi assolutamente grattarti.
> 
> Hawking Ã¨ fondamentalmente quello dei buchi neri, ora "grigi". La teoria del Big Bang Ã¨ invece desunta dalla RelativitÃ  Generale, se vuoi dei nomi: LemaÃ®tre e poi Hubble, tra molti altri.
> 
> ...


Vabbe', Ultron che scrive che la teoria di Hawking sul big bang (che non e' di Hawking, ma comunque) e'una cagata pazzesca e'impagabile. Quell'altro impiastro di siciliano ignorante, falso e stupido, che lui ste cose le sapeva tutte e' che ha solo qualche problema d'italiano. Che figata.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sapevo queste cose.. ma andarle a scrivere, minchia...! complimenti.


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, non è per fare il saputello. E' come quando devi assolutamente grattarti.
> 
> Hawking è fondamentalmente quello dei buchi neri, ora "grigi". La teoria del Big Bang è invece desunta dalla Relatività Generale, se vuoi dei nomi: Lemaître e poi Hubble, tra molti altri.
> 
> ...


Come possono convivere le due definizioni?se l'universo è infinitamente grande come può essere in espansione?come si può misurare una cosa in espansione?non è misurabile no?


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> Io ho capito solo fino alla quinta riga poi basta.
> 
> Paura  fotonica con raggi gamma di Mazinga


alla sesta riga mi è apparsa sant'anna


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come possono convivere le due definizioni?se l'universo è infinitamente grande come può essere in espansione?come si può misurare una cosa in espansione?non è misurabile no?


Ecco....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> Io ho capito solo fino alla quinta riga poi basta.
> 
> Paura  fotonica con raggi gamma di Mazinga





Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:



Tzè..!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco....



E già....


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla sesta riga mi è apparsa sant'anna


:scared::scared:

Minchia.
Doppia paura.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tzè..!


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come possono convivere le due definizioni?se l'universo è infinitamente grande come può essere in espansione?come si può misurare una cosa in espansione?non è misurabile no?


Oscù, NON è infinitamente grande (l'ho scritto eh)! 
E l'espansione delle cose E' misurabile!


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, non è per fare il saputello. E' come quando devi assolutamente grattarti.
> 
> Hawking è fondamentalmente quello dei buchi neri, ora "grigi". La teoria del Big Bang è invece desunta dalla Relatività Generale, se vuoi dei nomi: Lemaître e poi Hubble, tra molti altri.
> 
> ...


ciao giorgio  ma sei un fisico teorico o autodidatta? Comunque complimenti!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2015)

*SI*



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Oscù, NON è infinitamente grande (l'ho scritto eh)!
> E l'espansione delle cose E' misurabile!


Si ho scritto male io.Resta un fatto.Come si fa a misurare una cosa in espansione e affermare che non è infinitamente grande.Potrebbe espandersi all'infinito o no?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come possono convivere le due definizioni?se l'universo è infinitamente grande come può essere in espansione?come si può misurare una cosa in espansione?non è misurabile no?



Attraverso le radiazioni e l'energia. ma mi scoccia usare termini a voi incomprensibili, accontentatevi di questo.
































Ma non prendetemi seriamente che scrivo solo minchiate


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come possono convivere le due definizioni?se l'universo è infinitamente grande come può essere in espansione?*come si può misurare una cosa in espansione?non è misurabile no*?


attraverso lo spettro della luce che osservi... come quando arriva la madama e senti la sirena... se diventa acuta bisogna telare perchè sta arrivando, quando va sulle note basse si allontana, scampato pericolo! :singleeye:


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ho scritto male io.Resta un fatto.Come si fa a misurare una cosa in espansione e affermare che non è infinitamente grande.Potrebbe espandersi all'infinito o no?


Immagina di gonfiare un palloncino, magari usando una bombola d'elio. Potrai misurare e fare previsioni, ad esempio basandoti sulla quantità di gas che esce dalla bombola/unità di tempo, sul volume che il palloncino andrà via via ad acquisire e sull'"espansione" (non è la stessa cosa, ma è un esempio che si usa spesso) della superficie di gomma.

Ora, potrebbe espandersi il palloncino all'infinito? Secondo me*, no. O finisce l'elio, quindi l'energia che alimenta l'espansione, o il palloncino scoppia per aver superato il "limite meccanico" della gomma. 

*Insomma, avendo noti gli elementi su cui formulare un modello è piuttosto facile formulare un modello! Semmai, a volte, è estremamente difficile verificarlo...

Esempio molto cazzaro, ma giusto per rendere l'idea.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> attraverso lo spettro della luce che osservi... come quando arriva la madama e senti la sirena... se diventa acuta bisogna telare perchè sta arrivando, quando va sulle note basse si allontana, scampato pericolo! :singleeye:


Dissentorimo perchè in determinati interventi la madama spegne i segnali proprio per non far scappare chi scapperebbe..:rotfl:.e secondo..perchè l'intervento della madama è misurabile con il tempo,l'espansione dell'universo come la misuri?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2015)

*Resta*



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Immagina di gonfiare un palloncino, magari usando una bombola d'elio. Potrai misurare e fare previsioni, ad esempio basandoti sulla quantità di gas che esce dalla bombola/unità di tempo, sul volume che il palloncino andrà via via ad acquisire e sull'"espansione" (non è la stessa cosa, ma è un esempio che si usa spesso) della superficie di gomma.
> 
> Ora, potrebbe espandersi il palloncino all'infinito? Secondo me, no. O finisce l'elio, quindi l'energia che alimenta l'espansione, o il palloncino scoppia per aver superato il "limite meccanico" della gomma. Insomma, avendo noti gli elementi su cui formulare un'ipotesi è piuttosto facile fare ipotesi!
> 
> Esempio molto cazzaro, ma giusto per rendere l'idea.


Il palloncino non può espandersi all'infinito proprio per il limite meccanico della gomma....quali elementi abbiamo per affermare che c'è un limite meccanico all'espansione dell'universo?


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dissentorimo perchè in determinati interventi la madama spegne le sirene proprio per non far scappare che scapperebbe..:rotfl:.e secondo..perchè l'intervento della madama è misurabile con il tempo,l'espansione dell'universo come la misuri?


 che bastardi :carneval:
quando osservi la luce emessa da un oggetto i movimento, se tende al rosso si sta allontanando, se tende al blu si avvicina. E' simile all'effetto doppler. Le galassie osservate tendono alla luce rossa, quindi si allontanano una dall'altra. Misurando con precisione questo spettro di luce si è visto che l'universo si espande, si è misurata la velocità di espansione e si è notato che sta accelerando.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il palloncino non può espandersi all'infinito proprio per il limite meccanico della gomma....quali elementi abbiamo per affermare che c'è un limite meccanico all'espansione dell'universo?


Tu hai voglia di farmi scrivere l'enciclopedia, vero?
Se ti interessa, piuttosto dai un occhio qui, che è scritta meglio di quanto potrei fare io: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espansione_metrica_dello_spazio


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao giorgio  ma sei un fisico teorico o autodidatta? Comunque complimenti!


Semplice appassionato di astrofisica, con enormi lacune e drammatici limiti intellettuali!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> che bastardi :carneval:
> quando osservi la luce emessa da un oggetto i movimento, se tende al rosso si sta allontanando, se tende al blu si avvicina. E' simile all'effetto doppler. Le galassie osservate tendono alla luce rossa, quindi si allontanano una dall'altra. Misurando con precisione questo spettro di luce si è visto che l'universo si espande, si è misurata la velocità di espansione e si è notato che sta accelerando.


Le volanti spengono i segnali in determinati interventi.....e credo sia pure cosa intelligente.In caso di furto in apprtamento non ha senso avvisare i ladri che stai arrivando...:rotfl::rotfl: !Se sta accelerando non si può sapere per quanto giuisto?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2015)

*Giorgio*



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu hai voglia di farmi scrivere l'enciclopedia, vero?
> Se ti interessa, piuttosto dai un occhio qui, che è scritta meglio di quanto potrei fare io: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espansione_metrica_dello_spazio


No,io sono solo uno che rompe il cazzo...e a detta di molti sono pure in gamba....a romperlo.:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le volanti spengono i segnali in determinati interventi.....e credo sia pure cosa intelligente.In caso di furto in apprtamento non ha senso avvisare i ladri che stai arrivando...:rotfl::rotfl: !*Se sta accelerando non si può sapere per quanto giuisto?*


no infatti, perchè ci sono grandezze fisiche in gioco, scoperte da poco, come l'energia e la materia oscura, che influenzano totalmente il fenomeno e su cui i ricercatori non ci hanno ancora capito un cazzo... allora hanno coniato il termine "oscura" :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2015)

*Ecco*



Nobody ha detto:


> no, perchè ci sono grandezze fisiche in gioco, scoperte da poco, come l'energia e la materia oscura, che influenzano totalmente il fenomeno e su cui i ricercatori non ci hanno ancora capito un cazzo... allora hanno coniato il termine "oscura" :singleeye:


é un universo oscuro....!Veramente non sapevi della guardie che in prossimità di determinati 'interventi spengono i segnali?


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> é un universo oscuro....!Veramente non sapevi della guardie che in prossimità di determinati 'interventi spengono i segnali?


infatti il tuo nick è perfetto... si, lo sapevo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> no infatti, perchè ci sono grandezze fisiche in gioco, scoperte da poco, come l'energia e la materia oscura, che influenzano totalmente il fenomeno e su cui i ricercatori *non ci hanno ancora capito un cazzo... allora hanno coniato il termine "oscura" :singleeye:*


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2015)

http://www.lastampa.it/2015/01/14/e...ea2bb6jK5YyYo5Gjvp7NxH/pagina.html?refresh_ce



le statue con fattezze umane sono proibite?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu hai voglia di farmi scrivere l'enciclopedia, vero?
> Se ti interessa, piuttosto dai un occhio qui, che è scritta meglio di quanto potrei fare io: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espansione_metrica_dello_spazio


Pensa se scopre la storia della materia oscura....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (14 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa se scopre la storia della materia oscura....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


più probabile che trovare in te materia grigia!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Le persone che fanno le idee, o le idee plasmano le persone? L. White pensava che fossero le idee, i modelli culturali, a plasmare le persone; l'intera scuola di Cultura e Personalità si poneva come problema quello di capire il grado di indipendenza/dipendenza delle persone dai modelli culturali... messa in termini assoluti non saprei rispondere: noi parliamo italliano ma non lo abbiamo inventato e siamo condizionati da moduli espressivi che ci plasmano. D'altra parte parliamo e scambiamo idee... non saprei...
> L'islam non possamo che rappresentarcelo nei nostri termini. E nella misura in cui lo abbiamo condizionato lo abbiamo anche cambiato obbligandolo ad adattarsi ai nostri termini. E uno dei risultati sono le storpiature cui alludi. D'altra parte l'islam è per molti versi figlio stesso dell'occidente cristiano e ha caratteristiche tali da farsi occidentalizzare: la questione, a mio avviso, non è se l'islam è o non è occidentale: porre così le cose significa considerare l'islam come un ente assoluto mentre è un prodotto storico. La questione è: come mai è diventato il terreno per favorire simili esplosioni irrazionali? La risposta, sempre a mio avviso, va cercata certo nelle caratteristiche teologiche dell'islam
> ma anche, e soprattutto, nel contesto storico disumanizzante in cui oggi l'islam si sviluppa.
> 
> ...


Senti questa...
Due donne si incrociano...al supermercato
Donna A: Occidentale messa da figona e da sola.

Donna B: Donna Islamica accompagnata dal marito...

Ecco cosa scoviamo nelle loro menti...

La A: pensa ma guarda come sono sfigate, non possono neanche uscire di casa da sole...

La B: pensa ma guarda che poveracce non hanno nemmeno un marito che le accompagni...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla sesta riga mi è apparsa sant'anna


ah era lei? Non l'avevo riconosciuta. E devo dire che dalla spiegazione di Giorgio ho capito più che da Superquark.
InZomma: boom.
e tutte le robe che schizzano via in tutte le direzioni.
e stanno ancora schizzando.
e il nostro sistema solare un puntolino insignificante.
e noi puntolini su un pezzo di puntolino.
e pensiamo pure di essere importanti.
fantastico, da prendere su dalla scrivania e andarsene subito.
Per forza poi abbiamo bisogno di credere in qualcuno per il quale noi siamo unici, che osservi con interesse le nostre vite.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2015)

poco fa stavo guardando il nuovo video diffuso stamattina... ma nei primi 20 secondi non notate un particolare strano? 
[video=youtube;rvOAG6OwaRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvOAG6OwaRY[/video]


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sarà un'impressione ma gli svizzeri tedeschi, come anche i tedeschi e austriaci, si credono migliori degli italiani. Sono gentili, si comportano bene, ma si vede che si sentono superiori a noi italiani.


Infatti lo sono.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho già  risposto a Drusilla riguardo alla legge elettorale  in Italia...poi boh.Ho il terrore nel pensare che 60.000.000 di italiani siano tutti quanti come Berlusconi....


No alcuni anche peggio


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah era lei? Non l'avevo riconosciuta. E devo dire che dalla spiegazione di Giorgio ho capito più che da Superquark.
> InZomma: boom.
> e tutte le robe che schizzano via in tutte le direzioni.
> e stanno ancora schizzando.
> ...


Alla quinta riga si è presentato Asimov chiedendo mi perche non sono mai riuscita ad andare oltreba pagina 13 dei suoi libri.
Secondo voi posso dirgli perche non capivo una cippa o si incazzare?
:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alla quinta riga si è presentato Asimov chiedendo mi perche non sono mai riuscita ad andare oltreba pagina 13 dei suoi libri.
> Secondo voi posso dirgli perche non capivo una cippa o si incazzare?
> :unhappy:


Nooooo....fai buona faccia e cattivo gioco.Non sia mai che s'offende.Digli che dovevi preparare il brasato alla Tebana.... (ho le allucinazioni oggi e son piu tonta del solito:sonar


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah era lei? Non l'avevo riconosciuta. E devo dire che dalla spiegazione di Giorgio ho capito più che da Superquark.
> InZomma: boom.
> e tutte le robe che schizzano via in tutte le direzioni.
> e stanno ancora schizzando.
> ...


Tu lo sai, Sbri, che ti darei un verde ogni 2-3 messaggi. Ma non mi si lascia. Quindi, niente più verdi e mi ti propongo come prossimo marito.

Uno dei problemi nella comprensione "comune" della nascita dell'Universo è che tantissimi pensano che la materia, la Creazione, sia nata da quel puntolino, che ne fosse lo scopo. Invece ne è solo conseguenza, neppure immediata: insomma, come dire che i passaggi che portano dall'esistenza dell'Universo alla nostra sono molti di più di quelli che normalmente ci si immagina. In pratica, se l'Universo stesso, nella sua configurazione attuale, è ancora in parte inspiegato, è invece ampiamente documentato che le dinamiche che hanno portato all'esistenza di tutti gli elementi di cui oggi è costituito...tutto, sono molto più "casuali" e precari di come qualsiasi dogma (che è di natura contraria per definizione) vorrebbe farci intendere.

Ma soprattutto, che quando si pensa che tutto non possa essere stato generato dal nulla...in realtà è esattamente l'opposto. Perchè è andata proprio così. E non è successo solo una volta, ma succede di continuo dall'inizio del tempo (ed evidentemente anche "prima" - e qui me la sto tirando). Il problema è proprio quel nulla, che in fisica si indica come 'vuoto' o 'vuoto quantistico'. Il nostro intuito, come dicevo, è così legato - pur non avendone padronanza - ai concetti di massa e tempo, che è veramente difficile spostare il proprio punto di vista quanto basta a cercare di comprendere. 

Sono appassionato di astronomia e astrofisica da quando ero ragazzino: l'enorme vantaggio di questo ambito di studi, per l'evoluzione del pensiero, è che si tratta di un campo di nozioni estremamente controintuitive; ci si abitua quasi subito - o si abbandona - a considerare gli enormi abbagli con cui ci si confronta chi non ne sa nulla come un'eredità obsoleta. E si sposta un po' più in là l'asticella, pur sapendo bene di aver fatto un passo da formica. Ma questo basta a innescare il dubbio, la curiosità, e a volerne sapere ancora.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alla quinta riga si è presentato Asimov chiedendo mi perche non sono mai riuscita ad andare oltreba pagina 13 dei suoi libri.
> Secondo voi posso dirgli perche non capivo una cippa o si incazzare?
> :unhappy:


Perche' c'e' tantissimo di meglio di uno scrittore sopravvalutato e noioso da mori'. Vedi che ti risponde.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perche' c'e' tantissimo di meglio di uno scrittore sopravvalutato e noioso da mori'.


Io ti quoto.


----------



## Tebe (14 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perche' c'e' tantissimo di meglio di uno scrittore sopravvalutato e noioso da mori'. Vedi che ti risponde.


Mi solleva sapere che non sono l unica ad avere sempre trovato Asimov di una noia mortale.
Ma tanto tanto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu lo sai, Sbri, che ti darei un verde ogni 2-3 messaggi. Ma non mi si lascia. Quindi, niente più verdi e mi ti propongo come prossimo marito.
> 
> Uno dei problemi nella comprensione "comune" della nascita dell'Universo è che tantissimi pensano che la materia, la Creazione, sia nata da quel puntolino, che ne fosse lo scopo. Invece ne è solo conseguenza, neppure immediata: insomma, come dire che i passaggi che portano dall'esistenza dell'Universo alla nostra sono molti di più di quelli che normalmente ci si immagina. In pratica, se l'Universo stesso, nella sua configurazione attuale, è ancora in parte inspiegato, è invece ampiamente documentato che le dinamiche che hanno portato all'esistenza di tutti gli elementi di cui oggi è costituito...tutto, sono molto più "casuali" e precari di come qualsiasi dogma (che è di natura contraria per definizione) vorrebbe farci intendere.
> 
> ...



complimenti
comunque tutto il tuo discorso scientifico ( che condivido appieno) non c'entra niente con la fede


----------



## zadig (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nooooo....fai buona faccia e cattivo gioco.Non sia mai che s'offende.Digli che dovevi preparare il brasato alla Tebana.... (ho le allucinazioni oggi e son piu tonta del solito:sonar


a proposito di Tebani...
Stavo leggendo un po' di storia della Grecia antica ed ho scoperto che gli Spartani, notoriamente i migliori guerrieri, maschi con i controcoglioni etc... beh, sono stati battuti pesantemente dal battaglione sacro tebano.
Ecco.. i guerrieri che componevano quel battaglione erano 150 coppie omosex!
Tra l'altro quel battaglione non fu mai sconfitto... a parte una volta (ma morirono tutti).


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perche' c'e' tantissimo di meglio di uno scrittore sopravvalutato e noioso da mori'. Vedi che ti risponde.


:up:


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a proposito di Tebani...
> Stavo leggendo un po' di storia della Grecia antica ed ho scoperto che gli Spartani, notoriamente i migliori guerrieri, maschi con i controcoglioni etc... beh, sono stati battuti pesantemente dal battaglione sacro tebano.
> Ecco.. i guerrieri che componevano quel battaglione erano 150 coppie omosex!
> Tra l'altro quel battaglione non fu mai sconfitto... a parte una volta (ma morirono tutti).


E quindi?E se anche fosse?Erano uomini con le palle....i veri uomini coraggiosi,virili non sono quelli che si scopano le donne ma quelli che hanno le palle per combattere in cio in cui credono...Un altra dimostrazione di cosa significa la parola virilità.


----------



## drusilla (14 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a proposito di Tebani...
> Stavo leggendo un po' di storia della Grecia antica ed ho scoperto che gli Spartani, notoriamente i migliori guerrieri, maschi con i controcoglioni etc... beh, sono stati battuti pesantemente dal battaglione sacro tebano.
> Ecco.. i guerrieri che componevano quel battaglione erano 150 coppie omosex!
> Tra l'altro quel battaglione non fu mai sconfitto... a parte una volta (ma morirono tutti).


Ma anche gli spartani eh. Dico l'omosessualità. Molto regolata, comunque (nel senso di cosa non era ben visto, tipo di coppia, di rapporto, etc) Mary Renault scrive romanzi bellissimi su questa cosa: "Le ultime gocce di vino", per esempio. Poi su Alessandro Magno che ti dico a fare... 
Invece tra gli ateniesi giusto tra gli aristocratici (che comunque erano pro-spartani, parteggiavano spudoratamente, la democrazia o "demagogia" faceva loro ovvove, leggasi Platone)


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> complimenti
> comunque tutto il tuo discorso scientifico ( che condivido appieno) non c'entra niente con la fede


Ne sono consapevole. In effetti possiamo considerarlo un OT, in quanto è cominciato come puntualizzazione a un intervento che non credo necessitasse di tale approfondimento.

Aggiungo che tutte le nostre attuali conoscenze in materia non fanno che spostare più indietro nel tempo - fino a prima del tempo - le stesse domande o quasi. Il punto, invece, che con la fede a mio modo di vedere c'entra eccome, è che ciò che sappiamo per sommi capi essere verosimilmente avvenuto negli ultimi 13 miliardi abbondanti di anni non implica la supervisione di alcuna entità "esterna". Se un "motore immobile" ha dato il via alla giostra, da quella volta avrebbe potuto non metter più naso negli affari dell'Universo, e all'atto pratico sarebbe cambiato ben poco.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'importante non è condannare gli altri, l'importante è non assolversi sempre da soli.
> Secondo me.
> E' il primo passo, quello di mettere i paletti del bene e del male.
> L'integrità di cui parlavamo l'altro giorno, la puoi ottenere solo dopo aver deciso cosa è male.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma anche gli spartani eh. Dico l'omosessualità. Molto regolata, comunque (nel senso di cosa non era ben visto, tipo di coppia, di rapporto, etc) Mary Renault scrive romanzi bellissimi su questa cosa: "Le ultime gocce di vino", per esempio. Poi su Alessandro Magno che ti dico a fare...
> Invece tra gli ateniesi giusto tra gli aristocratici (che comunque erano pro-spartani, parteggiavano spudoratamente, la democrazia o "demagogia" faceva loro ovvove, leggasi Platone)


Ma anche i sultani eh?Lo stesso Ibrahim,mano destra del sultano (in seguito decapitato al ordine del sultan Souleiman) si racconta che fin da piccolo,quando fu sequestrato dal esercito dei turchi, avesse avuto rapporti omosessuali col sultano.Cosi come tanti altri bambini greci che una volta sequestrati venivano violentati dal sultano e passano la vita a soddisfare gli appettiti sessuali del sultano...I greci antichi invece consideravano  i rapporti omosessuali con gli allievi un metodo che rientrava nel educazione dei giovani.


----------



## zadig (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E quindi?E se anche fosse?Erano uomini con le palle....i veri uomini coraggiosi,virili non sono quelli che si scopano le donne ma quelli che hanno le palle per combattere in cio in cui credono...Un altra dimostrazione di cosa significa la parola virilità.





drusilla ha detto:


> Ma anche gli spartani eh. Dico l'omosessualità. Molto regolata, comunque (nel senso di cosa non era ben visto, tipo di coppia, di rapporto, etc) Mary Renault scrive romanzi bellissimi su questa cosa: "Le ultime gocce di vino", per esempio. Poi su Alessandro Magno che ti dico a fare...
> Invece tra gli ateniesi giusto tra gli aristocratici (che comunque erano pro-spartani, parteggiavano spudoratamente, la democrazia o "demagogia" faceva loro ovvove, leggasi Platone)


anche Epaminonda era gay, se è per questo.
E mica ho detto che essendo gay valevano meno.
Per i tebani era una cosa ben vista, non a caso era il loro battaglione migliore.
Contavano anche sulla forza della coppia ( "_Plutarco testimonia che il motivo per cui era composto da sole coppie di  amanti era dovuto al fatto che si riteneva che ogni soldato sarebbe  stato motivato a combattere al massimo delle proprie capacità sia per  proteggere il compagno, sia per evitare di disonorarsi nei suoi confronti_")


----------



## Palladiano (14 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Alla quinta riga si è presentato Asimov chiedendo mi perche non sono mai riuscita ad andare oltreba pagina 13 dei suoi libri.
> Secondo voi posso dirgli perche non capivo una cippa o si incazzare?
> :unhappy:


non sei riuscita a leggere la trilogia della fondazione?


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> anche Epaminonda era gay, se è per questo.
> E mica ho detto che essendo gay valevano meno.
> Per i tebani era una cosa ben vista, non a caso era il loro battaglione migliore.
> Contavano anche sulla forza della coppia ( "_Plutarco testimonia che il motivo per cui era composto da sole coppie di  amanti era dovuto al fatto che si riteneva che ogni soldato sarebbe  stato motivato a combattere al massimo delle proprie capacità sia per  proteggere il compagno, sia per evitare di disonorarsi nei suoi confronti_")



Ma anche Achille e Patroclo,Damon e Fithias e gli stessi dei si dice che lo fossero...L'amore non ha mai distinto tra i sessi


----------



## zadig (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma anche Achille e Patroclo,Damon e Fithias e gli stessi dei si dice che lo fossero...L'amore non ha mai distinto tra i sessi


Achille e Patroclo sono solo mitologia
Sapevo di Epaminonda, mentre invece non sapevo del battaglione sacro.
Neanche dell'esistenza.
Bella la storia antica.


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Achille e Patroclo sono solo mitologia
> Sapevo di Epaminonda, mentre invece non sapevo del battaglione sacro.
> Neanche dell'esistenza.
> Bella la storia antica.


È  bella sì....La mitologia anche.Anche se ho un debole per le commedie di Aristofane....Ho messo da parte i libri a fumetti con le commedie di Aristofane....Bellissimi e diventertissimi


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il palloncino non può espandersi all'infinito proprio per il limite meccanico della gomma....quali elementi abbiamo per affermare che c'è un limite meccanico all'espansione dell'universo?


L'elemento più bastardo dentro di tutti: l'Entropia.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morte_termica_dell'universo


----------



## Zod (14 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, non è per fare il saputello. E' come quando devi assolutamente grattarti.
> 
> Hawking è fondamentalmente quello dei buchi neri, ora "grigi". La teoria del Big Bang è invece desunta dalla Relatività Generale, se vuoi dei nomi: Lemaître e poi Hubble, tra molti altri.


Il Big Bang è la teoria dell'Universo in espansione. Su come sia partita questa espansione, diciamo l'innesco, ci sono vare teorie. Quella di Hawking è che sia partito tutto da una singolarità quantica, priva di massa. Me la ricordo così, poi per carità, potrei anche sbagliarmi.


----------



## tullio (15 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non sei riuscita a leggere la trilogia della fondazione?



Trilogia???? Sono almeno 10 libri dedicati alla fondazione e inseriti in un ciclo ancora più ampio che, totalmente, conta 15 titoli


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non sei riuscita a leggere la trilogia della fondazione?


No.
Non sono riuscita a leggere proprio nulla di lui. La morte proprio.
Forse il motivo è anche dovuto al fatto che in casa nessuno era amante del genere.
Ho il sospetto che a te piaccia.


Aiuto.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Trilogia???? Sono almeno 10 libri dedicati alla fondazione e inseriti in un ciclo ancora più ampio che, totalmente, conta 15 titoli


:scared:

Una punizione divina in sostanza


----------



## Palladiano (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Non sono riuscita a leggere proprio nulla di lui. La morte proprio.
> Forse il motivo è anche dovuto al fatto che in casa nessuno era amante del genere.
> Ho il sospetto che a te piaccia.
> ...


Si molto.
È come leggere un libro di storia. La caduta dell'impero romano, la perdita della conoscenza conseguente, la conservazione del sapere riservata a una casta, la rinascita...


----------



## Palladiano (15 Gennaio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Trilogia???? Sono almeno 10 libri dedicati alla fondazione e inseriti in un ciclo ancora più ampio che, totalmente, conta 15 titoli


Boh 15 non credo
Io però ho letto solo il ciclo iniziale
Prima fondazione
Fondazione e impero
Seconda fondazione
Che è il ciclo iniziale

A anche preludio alla fondazione che fu scritto dopo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ne sono consapevole. In effetti possiamo considerarlo un OT, in quanto è cominciato come puntualizzazione a un intervento che non credo necessitasse di tale approfondimento.
> 
> Aggiungo che tutte le nostre attuali conoscenze in materia non fanno che spostare più indietro nel tempo - fino a prima del tempo - le stesse domande o quasi. *Il punto, invece, che con la fede a mio modo di vedere c'entra eccome, è che ciò che sappiamo per sommi capi essere verosimilmente avvenuto negli ultimi 13 miliardi abbondanti di anni non implica la supervisione di alcuna entità "esterna". *Se un "motore immobile" ha dato il via alla giostra, da quella volta avrebbe potuto non metter più naso negli affari dell'Universo, e all'atto pratico sarebbe cambiato ben poco.



questo lo dici tu, che infatti non hai la fede.
cerchi di escludere la fede con prove scientifiche e razionali, ma anche se tu o qualche equipe di scienziati riusciste a dimostrare razionalmente e scientificamente l'esistenza di un motore immobile e come si è formato:
la fede sarebbe sempre a monte di tutto questo.

perchè vedi, giorgio, la fede (cristiana in questo caso) non colloca nella creazione l'atto di fede massimo, ma nella resurrezione di Cristo, che dà senso a tutto: ma questo lo sai PER fede, non per ragione.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo lo dici tu, che infatti non hai la fede.
> cerchi di escludere la fede con prove scientifiche e razionali, ma anche se tu o qualche equipe di scienziati riusciste a dimostrare razionalmente e scientificamente l'esistenza di un motore immobile e come si è formato:
> la fede sarebbe sempre a monte di tutto questo.
> 
> perchè vedi, giorgio, la fede (cristiana in questo caso) non colloca nella creazione l'atto di fede massimo, ma nella resurrezione di Cristo, che dà senso a tutto: ma questo lo sai PER fede, non per ragione.


non sono tanto d'accordo... se davvero in futuro si riuscirà a dimostrare una teoria globale unica che permetterà dii spiegare davvero tutto, la metafisica necessariamente scomparirà, non avrebbe più alcuno spazio. Ma probabilmente sarà impossibile arrivare a capire razionalmente ogni cosa.


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non sono tanto d'accordo... se davvero in futuro si riuscirà a dimostrare una teoria globale unica che permetterà dii spiegare davvero tutto, la metafisica necessariamente scomparirà, non avrebbe più alcuno spazio. *Ma probabilmente sarà impossibile arrivare a capire razionalmente ogni cosa*.


Amen


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo lo dici tu, che infatti non hai la fede.
> cerchi di escludere la fede con prove scientifiche e razionali, ma anche se tu o qualche equipe di scienziati riusciste a dimostrare razionalmente e scientificamente l'esistenza di un motore immobile e come si è formato:
> la fede sarebbe sempre a monte di tutto questo.
> 
> perchè vedi, giorgio, la fede (cristiana in questo caso) non colloca nella creazione l'atto di fede massimo, ma nella resurrezione di Cristo, che dà senso a tutto: ma questo lo sai PER fede, non per ragione.


Brava, hai centrato secondo me il punto.
Non è possibile dimostrare la fede con la ragione e ogni sforzo di lettura è un inutile dibattersi.
Appartengono a sfere diverse del sentire, del percepire la propria esistenza.

Capire come funziona l'universo intero non fornisce alcuna spiegazione sullo scopo della sua e nostra esistenza.
Trovare uno scopo per la nostra esistenza non necessita di una spiegazione razionale di come funziona l'universo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu lo sai, Sbri, che ti darei un verde ogni 2-3 messaggi. Ma non mi si lascia. Quindi, niente più verdi e* mi ti propongo come prossimo marito*.
> 
> Uno dei problemi nella comprensione "comune" della nascita dell'Universo è che tantissimi pensano che la materia, la Creazione, sia nata da quel puntolino, che ne fosse lo scopo. Invece ne è solo conseguenza, neppure immediata: insomma, come dire che i passaggi che portano dall'esistenza dell'Universo alla nostra sono molti di più di quelli che normalmente ci si immagina. In pratica, se l'Universo stesso, nella sua configurazione attuale, è ancora in parte inspiegato, è invece ampiamente documentato che le dinamiche che hanno portato all'esistenza di tutti gli elementi di cui oggi è costituito...tutto, sono molto più "casuali" e precari di come qualsiasi dogma (che è di natura contraria per definizione) vorrebbe farci intendere.
> 
> ...


Tesoro, marito no.
Ma non prenderla sul personale.
Ho già dato.
Poi io sono disordinatissssssssssssssssssima.
Armadio alla Tebe.
Però il frigo lo controllo. Più che altro per riempirlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro, marito no.
> Ma non prenderla sul personale.


Figurati. Uno ci prova.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Figurati. Uno ci prova.


vabbè ma non possiamo fare una roba più easy?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Brava, hai centrato secondo me il punto.
> Non è possibile dimostrare la fede con la ragione e ogni sforzo di lettura è un inutile dibattersi.
> Appartengono a sfere diverse del sentire, del percepire la propria esistenza.
> 
> ...



condivido


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non sono tanto d'accordo... se davvero in futuro si riuscirà a dimostrare una teoria globale unica che permetterà dii spiegare davvero tutto, *la metafisica* necessariamente scomparirà, non avrebbe più alcuno spazio. Ma probabilmente sarà impossibile arrivare a capire razionalmente ogni cosa.



ma non si tratta di metafisica, si tratta di fede.
la fede è dentro di te, essere non solo razionale.
la fede cristiana, fra l'altro è un atto di grazia concesso da Dio, al quale tu aderisci.

che tu creda o no, alla fine non è importante. fai parte di un disegno su cui nulla puoi.
e Dio ti rende libero, talmente libero che sei libero di ...non credere.

fede
no razionalità.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo lo dici tu, che infatti non hai la fede.
> cerchi di escludere la fede con prove scientifiche e razionali, ma anche se tu o qualche equipe di scienziati riusciste a dimostrare razionalmente e scientificamente l'esistenza di un motore immobile e come si è formato:
> la fede sarebbe sempre a monte di tutto questo.


Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, perchè mi rendo conto che forse non ho chiarito cosa voglio dire.

La fede nasce per fornire "risposte", non per complicare inutilmente o travisare le domande. Giusto? Altrimenti sarebbe alla meglio superstizione, alla peggio truffa.

Intendo dire che io posso anche spiegarti con cognizione di causa e convincentemente la teoria del Big Bang, ma tu protresti ancora lecitamente chiedermi cosa c'è "a monte", ed è evidente che io non ho e forse non avrò mai elementi per sostenere che il "seme iniziale" sia o non sia riconducibile a Dio o chi per esso. Quindi, a livello di pura logica, tu potresti anche essere un astrofisico con una fede solida e coerente. Non ci vedo alcun abominio, anche se magari cercherei di approfondire un tale concetto di fede (dal mio punto di vista, quando esiste una spiegazione esauriente per qualcosa, accumularne una seconda, alternativa e non verificabile, non è in alcun modo utile o costruttivo, nemmeno per un credente).

Ma voglio essere più specifico. Quando non conoscevamo la combustione, il fuoco DOVEVA essere emanazione di una sfera sovrumana, perchè altre risposte non ce n'erano. Ora che il fuoco lo conosciamo e lo controlliamo, sarai d'accordo pure tu che considerare il fuoco una divinità sia fondamentalmente distorcere la realtà. O affidarsi volontariamente alla superstizione, cosa che è giustamente riconosciuta come il contrario (e la mortificazione) di un Credo. Poi magari fanno eccezione i panteisti, ma tralasciamo. 

Il vero problema gira tutto attorno a quel "volontariamente", ed è lì la differenza. Perchè se le meccaniche legate a fenomeni naturali come un uragano sono in discreta parte note e a disposizione di chiunque voglia farle anche proprie, ma un predicatore afferma e sostiene con veemenza che l'uragano sia una punizione divina dell'omosessualità (fatti realmente accaduti, come saprete), qui saltiamo a piè pari la superstizione e arriviamo direttamente alla truffa, al plagio e all'istigazione.

Quello che voglio dire è che ogni nozione certa in quanto universalmente verificabile DOVREBBE spostare più a monte la Grande Domanda, oppure non serve a nulla cercare di capire e conoscere il mondo (atteggiamento, infatti, assai inviso a qualsiasi integralista "religioso"). 

Quel che mi lascia interdetto e dispiaciuto è che molti ritengono ancora che analizzare a fondo il conoscibile possa offendere "la bellezza" intrinseca delle cose. Come a dire che un credente e un non credente che contemplino un magnifico tramonto dovrebbero trarne differente suggestione perchè al non credente manca "qualcosa". Al contrario, io ritengo che le fascinazioni si sommino.

Ma il punto è che se decidiamo deliberatamente di astenerci dall'indagare il conoscibile sulla base di convinzioni personali o faziose (o di ansie e paure), per come la vedo io smettiamo di crescere sia come fedeli che come scettici. So che lo stesso messaggio è stato diffuso, negli ultimi anni, da molti esponenti di rilievo delle principali istituzioni religiose mondiali. Il tempo in cui "la curiosità è del Diavolo" è fortunatamente finito da un pezzo, almeno dalle nostre parti. E pare sia percepita, anche nelle alte sfere, la necessità di riallineare allo scibile umano la ricerca spirituale. La quale, ritengo, ha tutto da guadagnarci a poter riformulare con rinnovata cognizione di causa le proprie riflessioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, perchè mi rendo conto che forse non ho chiarito cosa voglio dire.
> 
> *La fede nasce per fornire "risposte", *non per complicare inutilmente o travisare le domande. *Giusto?* Altrimenti sarebbe alla meglio superstizione, alla peggio truffa.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che tu creda o no, alla fine non è importante. *fai parte di un disegno su cui nulla puoi.*
> e Dio ti rende libero, talmente libero che sei libero di ...non credere.


Ecco, questo non lo capisco proprio. Onestamente mi sembra una roboante castroneria. Non sarebbe così a prescindere? Esistendo o meno Dio? E se può essere così anche senza l'esistenza di Dio, non è insensato (e persino blasfemo) presupporre la Sua presenza come "accessoria"? Non riesco a concepire che l'esistenza di Dio possa essere avulsa dal "disegno" a tal punto da poter non notare alcuna differenza, altrimenti tanto vale!! 

La Fede "deve" cambiarti e ispirarti la vita, altrimenti è puro esercizio dialettico!! O no?


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè ma non possiamo fare una roba più easy?


Sappi che tenderei ad accasarmi, sul medio/lungo periodo.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro, marito no.
> Ma non prenderla sul personale.
> Ho già dato.
> Poi io sono disordinatissssssssssssssssssima.
> ...


Armadio alla Tebe?
Madonna.
:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Sapevo di averla scritta male, anche se mi sembrava chiaro l'intento di semplificare il ragionamento, visto come continuava la frase. 

Parti tu?

PS - Ti prego però di non sostenere che la "fede" sia innata e/o implicita. Che quella, in caso, si chiama spiritualità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sappi che tenderei ad accasarmi, sul medio/lungo periodo.


mannaggia.
La maledizione della mia vita, io agli uomini ispiro solo quello, fin da piccola.
Mi facevano le trappole per presentarmi alla mamma inconsapevolmente.
Domani vieni a casa mia?
certo! Due ore di meticolosa preparazione.
E quando suonavo al campanello mi ritrovavo i parenti e la tavola imbandita.
E io lì senza fiato, tra l'altro a mani vuote.
... ma con un completino da urlo.
Inutile.


... poi dicono che il destino non esiste...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Armadio alla Tebe?
> Madonna.
> :scared::scared::scared:


tipo aprire l'anta socchiudendo, verificare che non frani nulla e poi, senza fare movimenti bruschi aprire. Un'anta sola per volta.
Però mi accorgo sempre quando la figlia ci ha frugato dentro per fregarmi qualcosa.


----------



## drusilla (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannaggia.
> La maledizione della mia vita, io agli uomini ispiro solo quello, fin da piccola.
> Mi facevano le trappole per presentarmi alla mamma inconsapevolmente.
> Domani vieni a casa mia?
> ...


Agguato!incubo! Ti sono solidale


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sapevo di averla scritta male, anche se mi sembrava chiaro l'intento di semplificare il ragionamento, visto come continuava la frase.
> 
> Parti tu?
> 
> PS - Ti prego però di non sostenere che la "fede" sia innata e/o implicita. Che quella, in caso, si chiama spiritualità.


La religione serve per il conforto. Le domande che le persone rivolgono all'infinito non sono curiosità.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *ma non si tratta di metafisica, si tratta di fede.*
> la fede è dentro di te, essere non solo razionale.
> la fede cristiana, fra l'altro è un atto di grazia concesso da Dio, al quale tu aderisci.
> 
> ...


la fede trova spazio solo se esiste una dimensione metafisica... altrimenti fede in cosa scusa? Se questa dimensione in futuro venisse cancellata (cosa di cui dubito fortemente), o per meglio dire assorbita totalmente dalla fisica, la fede non troverebbe più alcuno spazio.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la fede trova spazio solo se esiste una dimensione metafisica... altrimenti fede in cosa scusa? Se questa dimensione in futuro venisse cancellata (cosa di cui dubito fortemente), o per meglio dire assorbita totalmente dalla fisica, la fede non troverebbe più alcuno spazio.


Più che metafisica...la chiamerei semplicemente spirituale...


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che metafisica...la chiamerei semplicemente spirituale...


però il dominio dello spirito è necessariamente nella metafisica


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> però il dominio dello spirito è necessariamente nella metafisica


In che senso?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> però il dominio dello spirito è necessariamente nella metafisica


Non sempre però nelle religioni...
In quanto vi è una dimensione spirituale, e una cultuale...

In più vi sono le manifestazioni fisiche di Dio no?

Tipo il roveto ardente e qui e là e su e giù...

Nella Bibbia poi è presente la dimensione onirica...

Gli angeli appaiono nei sogni...

Diremo infine che la dimensione metafisica affascina da sempre l'uomo.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso?


nel senso che il trascendente non può nascondersi nell'immanente... il trascendente se c'è è oltre la fisica. Se in un futuro lontano si arrivasse ad una teoria universale dimostrata realmente che comprendesse davvero tutto, tutto necessariamente cadrebbe nell'immanente. A quel punto, la fede non esisterebbe più. Fede in cosa? Sapresti tutto ciò che è, il resto è fantasia.
Non credo però che avverrà mai.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> nel senso che il trascendente non può nascondersi nell'immanente... il trascendente se c'è è oltre la fisica. Se in un futuro lontano si arrivasse ad una teoria universale dimostrata realmente che comprendesse davvero tutto, tutto necessariamente cadrebbe nell'immanente. A quel punto, la fede non esisterebbe più. Fede in cosa? Sapresti tutto ciò che è, il resto è fantasia.
> Non credo però che avverrà mai.


Ma non è una questione di leggi fisiche. Se tu scoprissi che i fantasmi esistono per una qualche legge fisica mica non ci crederesti più (ammesso che tu ci creda). Anzi. Che ragionamento è.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sempre però nelle religioni...
> In quanto vi è una dimensione spirituale, e una cultuale...
> 
> In più vi sono le manifestazioni fisiche di Dio no?
> ...


le manifestazioni metafisiche di Dio non posso considerarle vere razionalmente. Rientrano appunto in un dominio separato... gli angeli appaiono nei sogni, appunto. Non si vedono volare da svegli.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è una questione di leggi fisiche. Se tu scoprissi che i fantasmi esistono per una qualche legge fisica mica non ci crederesti più (ammesso che tu ci creda). Anzi. Che ragionamento è.


Il ragionamento è semplice, sei tu che fai confusione... se i fantasmi fossero dimostrati fisicamente, uscirebbero dalla metafisica no? Ovvio che non ci potresti credere più, ne dovresti semplicemente prendere atto.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Brava, hai centrato secondo me il punto.
> Non è possibile dimostrare la fede con la ragione e ogni sforzo di lettura è un inutile dibattersi.
> Appartengono a sfere diverse del sentire, del percepire la propria esistenza.
> 
> ...


Sai a Natale ho rivisto un mio ex allievo, che ahimè, ora vive a Tenerife e fa l'astrofisico...
Cioè il sogno è arrivare a riuscire a misurare l'Universo con criteri matematici eh?

In altre parole...
Se uno scienziato riuscisse a mostrare l'esistenza di Dio...saria un bel botto eh?

Ma non possiamo escludere a priori che ci possa riuscire eh?

Da quel che ho capito da lui, in astrofisica, alle volte ci si imbatte in situazioni per cui...dati questi risultati ci deve essere qualcosa che li provoca: o abbiamo sbagliato a misurare, o gli strumenti non funzionano, o c'è qualcosa da scovare...

Allora si postula l'esistenza di che so del trosone...

E lo si cerca....

Ed ecco che un brutto giorno si scopre che bombardando con vetriolo, che so....la statua della sibilla cumana...salta fora il trosone di Spark...ed è fatta eh?

Cioè non si può fare scienza se la fisica si trova all'angolo dicendo...ma porca troia...qua c'è qualcosa di metafisico che fa funzionare le leggi della fisica...

Sai una volta introducendo il fattore strano r...ho sconvolto le basi della meccanica quantistica...
E quando il prof mi chiese che cosa fosse sto fattore strano r...

Risposi...

E che ne so io?

L'importante è pervenire a dei risultati no? Prof?...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> nel senso che il trascendente non può nascondersi nell'immanente... il trascendente se c'è è oltre la fisica. Se in un futuro lontano si arrivasse ad una teoria universale dimostrata realmente che comprendesse davvero tutto, tutto necessariamente cadrebbe nell'immanente. A quel punto, la fede non esisterebbe più. Fede in cosa? Sapresti tutto ciò che è, il resto è fantasia.
> Non credo però che avverrà mai.


E si chiuderebbe il cerchio, in quanto senza l'ipotesi metafisica non ci sarebbe stata la dimostrazione epistemica.
Che noia sapere tutto.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E si chiuderebbe il cerchio, in quanto senza l'ipotesi metafisica non ci sarebbe stata la dimostrazione epistemica.
> Che noia sapere tutto.


vero, meglio lasciare un po' di mistero e speranza...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> nel senso che il trascendente non può nascondersi nell'immanente... il trascendente se c'è è oltre la fisica. Se in un futuro lontano si arrivasse ad una teoria universale dimostrata realmente che comprendesse davvero tutto, tutto necessariamente cadrebbe nell'immanente. A quel punto, la fede non esisterebbe più. Fede in cosa? Sapresti tutto ciò che è, il resto è fantasia.
> Non credo però che avverrà mai.


Però è una dimensione vettoriale della scienza no?
Ci pensi ai passi da gigante a quando si credeva che so che l'influenza è colpa degli astri e non dei virus?

A volte la fede è:
Ho fiducia nelle sconfinate capacità dell'uomo...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> le manifestazioni metafisiche di Dio non posso considerarle vere razionalmente. Rientrano appunto in un dominio separato... gli angeli appaiono nei sogni, appunto. Non si vedono volare da svegli.


Ma quelle bibliche sono fisiche...
Leggi il roveto ardente...

Ora però se poi dici che la Bibbia è da prendere con le pinze...allora siamo di nuovo lì...

E pensiamo allora ai guai che passò galileo...solo perchè la bibbia dice che Dio fermò il sole...

Ecco io penso che la scienza sia votata a dire...
Ok hai sognato un angelo...ora dobbiamo verificare come funziona il sogno...

In altre parole...
Tu dici ti amo...e lo scienziato dice..ah si vero...i tuoi ormoni si sono mossi qui...e nel tuo cervello è successo là...


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il ragionamento è semplice, sei tu che fai confusione... se i fantasmi fossero dimostrati fisicamente, uscirebbero dalla metafisica no? Ovvio che non ci potresti credere più, ne dovresti semplicemente prendere atto.


Ma il punto è proprio la metafisica. Perchè? Cioè se l'esistenza di Dio, di un'entità superiore, fosse dimostrata scientificamente e non fosse quindi metafisica, tu ci credereti, no? Se fosse onnipotente e potesse fare cose, grazie a leggi fisiche che tu comprendi ma non hai la capcità nè di usare nè di manipolare, che per te sono impossibili ci crederesti. Non potresti non credere. Se ti avesse creato lui e lui solo e tu non potresti neanche guardarlo in faccia senza impazzire per quanto sarebbe radiosamente, incredibilmente BELLO, cosa faresti? Saresti ancora ateo, o agnostico, o quello che è? Per questo ti dico: non è questione di metafisica. Non sono i miracoli a fare le religioni. E' la natura stessa. Non c'è bisogno di sapere che il big bang c'è stato perchè così ha voluto qualcuno, per chi crede basta proprio che ci sia stato. Basta l'esistenza di una foglia. Non la spiegazione del perchè esiste.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, perchè mi rendo conto che forse non ho chiarito cosa voglio dire.
> 
> *La fede nasce per fornire "risposte", *non per complicare inutilmente o travisare le domande. Giusto? Altrimenti sarebbe alla meglio superstizione, alla peggio truffa.
> 
> ...



ripeto quel che ha scritto già joey.
no
per le risposte c'è l'indagine scientifica che hai descritto tu, che non toglie nulla alla bellezza e alla complessità dei fenomeni, anzi: le spiega.
la fede può dare un senso alla tua vita, il che non è poco.
la fede non ha a che fare con le conoscenze (tante o poche) che un uomo ha, tanto che hanno fede gli ignoranti e i sapienti indistintamente.

purtroppo tu parti dal pregiudizio che la fede imbrigli in qualche modo la voglia e la capacità di conoscere e di andare oltre, quando invece non fa che completarle.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, questo non lo capisco proprio. Onestamente mi sembra una roboante castroneria. *Non sarebbe così a prescindere? Esistendo o meno Dio?* E se può essere così anche senza l'esistenza di Dio, non è insensato (e persino blasfemo) presupporre la Sua presenza come "accessoria"? Non riesco a concepire che l'esistenza di Dio possa essere avulsa dal "disegno" a tal punto da poter non notare alcuna differenza, altrimenti tanto vale!!
> 
> La Fede "deve" cambiarti e ispirarti la vita, altrimenti è puro esercizio dialettico!! O no?



certo che è così, solo che tu non lo chiami Dio e non gli dai la valenza che gli danno i fedeli.
e ripeto: la differenza sta nel credere all'umanità/divinità di Dio (nella fede cristiana)


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La religione serve per il conforto. Le domande che le persone rivolgono all'infinito non sono curiosità.


Ok. Il concetto è: PRIMA percepisci la necessità di conforto, POI arriva la fede (o trovi conforto nella fede). Non è che concepisci e articoli fin dall'inizio i tuoi dubbi esistenziali in modo che arrivi la fede, esattamente e specificamente lei, a risolverteli non importa come. Questo è il succo del mio discorso. Il tramonto non perde di sostanza, se ne conosco la natura. Ne acquista. Nel conoscerlo, ho molto di più da ammirare.

Mi rendo conto che se io ho difficoltà - e non fatico ad ammetterlo - nel cercare risposte personali (è solo una questione di termini: trovare conforto *è* trovare una risposta, anche quando parziale, provvisoria, irrazionale, semplicemente emotiva) tramite qualcosa che non sia osservazione, intuito ed elaborazione, da quel che scrivete tu e Chiara a me sembra - e posso sbagliare - che voi riduciate a semplici numeri il Pensiero umano di secoli nonchè i sogni di migliaia di uomini. La scienza è soltanto uno strumento, cerchiamo tutti le stelle.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la fede può dare un senso alla tua vita, il che non è poco.
> la fede non ha a che fare con le conoscenze (tante o poche) che un uomo ha, tanto che hanno fede gli ignoranti e i sapienti indistintamente.


Ok, forse adesso comincio a capire il punto del tuo discorso.



> purtroppo tu parti dal pregiudizio che la *fede *imbrigli in qualche modo la voglia e la capacità di conoscere e di andare oltre, quando invece non fa che completarle.


Attenzione, che riguardo quanto sopra si parlava ancora di religione, non di fede. E sulla religione, confermo la mia posizione. Soprattutto quando la religione diventa "pubblica".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Attenzione, che riguardo quanto sopra si parlava ancora di religione, non di fede. E sulla religione, confermo la mia posizione. Soprattutto quando la religione diventa "pubblica".


ok, su questo non posso che concordare
la storia della religione cristiano/cattolica è emblematica in tal senso ( anche se sicuramente lo studio delle religioni confermerebbe in tutte la loro trasformazione in strumenti di dominio, politici e quant'altro)


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il punto è proprio la metafisica. Perchè? *Cioè se l'esistenza di Dio, di un'entità superiore, fosse dimostrata scientificamente e non fosse quindi metafisica, tu ci credereti, no?* Se fosse onnipotente e potesse fare cose, grazie a leggi fisiche che tu comprendi ma non hai la capcità nè di usare nè di manipolare, che per te sono impossibili ci crederesti. Non potresti non credere. Se ti avesse creato lui e lui solo e tu non potresti neanche guardarlo in faccia senza impazzire per quanto sarebbe radiosamente, incredibilmente BELLO, cosa faresti? Saresti ancora ateo, o agnostico, o quello che è? Per questo ti dico: non è questione di metafisica. Non sono i miracoli a fare le religioni. E' la natura stessa. Non c'è bisogno di sapere che il big bang c'è stato perchè così ha voluto qualcuno, per chi crede basta proprio che ci sia stato. Basta l'esistenza di una foglia. Non la spiegazione del perchè esiste.


diamo alla parola "credere" un'accezione diversa, mi sa... in questi argomenti, per me credere vuol dire pensare che una cosa sia vera senza nessuna dimostrazione razionale. Se la scienza arrivasse a dimostrare l'esistenza della divinità, non ci crederei, semmai ne prenderei atto... ma non come atto di fede. La fede, il credere, nasce ed esiste fin quando esiste uno spazio metafisico. Se la fisica in futuro ridurrà questo spazio a zero (dimostrando o negando l'esistenza di Dio, non importa), non ci sarà più posto per il credere (cioè la fede). Questo intendevo.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma quelle bibliche sono fisiche...
> Leggi il roveto ardente...*
> 
> Ora però se poi dici che la Bibbia è da prendere con le pinze...allora siamo di nuovo lì...
> ...


si però stranamente roveti ardenti ed angeli si sono fatti rari...  Il vecchio testamento è un libro sapienzale, intriso di miti arcaici, fondato sull'idea di un Dio violento. Anzi, non capisco perchè il Cristianesimo moderno non lo dichiari finalmente tale, liberandosene e facendo un enorme salto di qualità.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Però è una dimensione vettoriale della scienza no?*
> Ci pensi ai passi da gigante a quando si credeva che so che l'influenza è colpa degli astri e non dei virus?
> 
> A volte la fede è:
> Ho fiducia nelle sconfinate capacità dell'uomo...


non so cosa intendi per "visione vettoriale", se intendi non oggettiva ma piuttosto relativa, allora si.
Col tempo, riflettendo su quello che da giovane studiando mandi giù senza riflettere e sulle cose nuove che ti vengono in testa leggendo negli anni altri argomenti, mi sono fatto un'idea mia su come potrebbero essere le cose... potrebbero, perchè non nutro nessuna certezza, sono un uomo di poca fede :singleeye:


----------



## Zod (15 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sempre però nelle religioni...
> In quanto vi è una dimensione spirituale, e una cultuale...
> 
> In più vi sono le manifestazioni fisiche di Dio no?
> ...


Se ci credi esiste, per te, se non ci credi, non esiste, per te. Tutto è vero finchè ci credi. Il credere può essere condiviso, e più persone ci credono e più è normale crederci. Ad esempio tante persone credono in una entità superiore e diviene normale crederci. A Babbo Natale credono molti bambini per cui è normale che un bambino ci creda. Se uno crede ai draghi e li vede, per gli altri è pazzo, ma lui comunque li vede. Si è staccato troppo dalla mente condivisa forse, non è più normale.

La mia idea, non solo mia, è che ci sia una mente condivisa, immortale, che plasma la realtà degli individui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si però stranamente roveti ardenti ed angeli si sono fatti rari...  Il vecchio testamento è un libro sapienzale, intriso di miti arcaici, *fondato sull'idea di un Dio violento.* Anzi,* non capisco perchè il Cristianesimo moderno non lo dichiari finalmente tale, liberandosene e facendo un enorme salto di qualità.*


sul rosso: non diciamo cazzate, per favore.

ma già l'ha fatto col vangelo
nell'antico testamento però ci sono i semi da cui è scaturito il vangelo, per cui non capisco perché, tolta la rivisitazione degli arcaici miti che ora sono spiegabili alla luce di nuove conoscenze scientifiche, la chiesa dovrebbe liberarsi di quei testi.

perché continuiamo a leggere tacito? dante? leopardi?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul rosso: non diciamo cazzate, per favore.
> 
> ma già l'ha fatto col vangelo
> nell'antico testamento però ci sono i semi da cui è scaturito il vangelo, per cui non capisco perché, tolta la rivisitazione degli arcaici miti che ora sono spiegabili alla luce di nuove conoscenze scientifiche, la chiesa dovrebbe liberarsi di quei testi.
> ...


perche non fanno danni


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul rosso: non diciamo cazzate, per favore.
> 
> ma già l'ha fatto col vangelo
> nell'antico testamento però ci sono i semi da cui è scaturito il vangelo, per cui non capisco perché, tolta la rivisitazione degli arcaici miti che ora sono spiegabili alla luce di nuove conoscenze scientifiche, la chiesa dovrebbe liberarsi di quei testi.
> ...


evita di dirle tu, fai la cortesia... e leggiti le istigazioni a delinquere del dio ebraico nell'antico testamento. Il vangelo è altra cosa.


----------



## drusilla (15 Gennaio 2015)

Il Dio del Antico Testamento era allineato agli altri dei dei popoli nomadi pastorali. Poi ci sono due "Dio" (parlo del Genesi Deuteronomio etc)  Yahvé e Yehova , due tradizioni. Dovrei rispolverare gli appunti ma non era nemneno monoteistico,all 'inizio. Non negava l'esistenza di altri Dei. Semplicemente il suo popolo doveva adorare lui (utile per la cohesione di fronte agli popoli stanziali cannaniti) Non mi ricordo quando c'è stata una svolta, forse durante la cattività di Babilonia?


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> diamo alla parola "credere" un'accezione diversa, mi sa... in questi argomenti, per me credere vuol dire pensare che una cosa sia vera senza nessuna dimostrazione razionale. Se la scienza arrivasse a dimostrare l'esistenza della divinità, non ci crederei, semmai ne prenderei atto... ma non come atto di fede. *La fede, il credere, nasce ed esiste fin quando esiste uno spazio metafisico. Se la fisica in futuro ridurrà questo spazio a zero (dimostrando o negando l'esistenza di Dio, non importa), non ci sarà più posto per il credere (cioè la fede). Questo intendevo.*


Niente di più errato.
Il credere non nasce dal bisogno di spiegare quello che non sappiamo spiegare, 
nasce dalla domanda del perchè esiste quello che sappiamo.

Scienza e fede non si toccheranno mai, danno spiegazioni a domande diverse. (Fede, non religione).
Se anche il genere umano arrivasse a non lasciare nessun spazio alla metafisica e a spiegare e a misurare tutti i fenomeni della natura non riuscirebbe comunque a spiegare il "motivo" dell'esistenza.

Perchè esisto? è una domanda che accompagna l'umanità dalla sua origine.
(Intendo la motivazione profonda dell'esistenza, non me ne frega un cazzo di sapere di big bang, di evoluzione, di scopate, di cellule e di gameti capisci?) Ed ecco perchè la fede è trasversale ai popoli e alle compagini sociali.


----------



## Zod (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Niente di più errato.
> Il credere non nasce dal bisogno di spiegare quello che non sappiamo spiegare,
> nasce dalla domanda del perchè esiste quello che sappiamo.
> 
> ...


Se riuscissimo a scoprire cosa c'è dopo la morte, con certezza indiscutibile, in modo scientifico, la fede si estinguerebbe.
La domanda non è perché esisto, ma perchè un giorno morirò. La consapevolezza di un tempo limitato, il mistero della morte, sono alla base di ogni religione. Ogni religione promette la vita dopo la morte, e paradisi vari ai suoi credenti. La morte è il morso della mela. Gli altri animali hanno degli istinti ma non sanno che un giorno moriranno, vivono il loro tempo e basta. Loro sono nel paradiso terrestre, liberi. Noi invece siamo schiavi del tempo finito.


----------



## drusilla (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Niente di più errato.
> Il credere non nasce dal bisogno di spiegare quello che non sappiamo spiegare,
> nasce dalla domanda del perchè esiste quello che sappiamo.
> 
> ...


Gli atei rispondono alla domanda perché esistiamo? rispondendo: per azzardo. Sistema binario il nulla o l'universo. È venuto fuori l'universo


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se riuscissimo a scoprire cosa c'è dopo la morte, con certezza indiscutibile, in modo scientifico, la fede si estinguerebbe.
> La domanda non è perché esisto, ma perchè un giorno morirò. La consapevolezza di un tempo limitato, il mistero della morte, sono alla base di ogni religione. Ogni religione promette la vita dopo la morte, e paradisi vari ai suoi credenti. La morte è il morso della mela. Gli altri animali hanno degli istinti ma non sanno che un giorno moriranno, vivono il loro tempo e basta. Loro sono nel paradiso terrestre, liberi. Noi invece siamo schiavi del tempo finito.


E dagli, continuate a girare attorno e a dibattervi senza voler capire.
A un fedele non frega niente cosa c'è dopo la morte. Al limite va bene anche il nulla (Spinoza docet)
A un fedele interessa dare un senso alla sua esistenza, un senso trascendente, non metafisico, non fisico, non immanente.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Niente di più errato.
> Il credere non nasce dal bisogno di spiegare quello che non sappiamo spiegare,
> nasce dalla domanda del perchè esiste quello che sappiamo.
> 
> ...


Scienza e Fede non si toccheranno mai, vero... dove avanza la prima, retrocede la seconda. E poi... cosa ti fa pensare che debba necessariamente esistere un motivo? Perchè esiste l'Essere e non il Nulla? Domanda eterna della filosofia. Se non c'è risposta dopo millenni, probabilmente la domanda è mal posta. Un buddhista ti riponderebbe: mu.


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Gli atei rispondono alla domanda perché esistiamo? rispondendo: *per azzardo*. Sistema binario il nulla o l'universo. È venuto fuori l'universo


Vedi che la domanda se la sono fatta, e si son trovati pure una risposta!
La domanda è innata, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> evita di dirle tu, fai la cortesia... e leggiti le istigazioni a delinquere del dio ebraico nell'antico testamento. Il vangelo è altra cosa.


Non hai le basi per discutere su questo argomento, é evidente.
Il vangelo, nella fede cristiana, ha dato senso al prima e al dopo.
Voi siete atei? Tu sei ateo? 
Non capisco su cosa volete discutere, visto che negate a prescindere e date l'interpretazione in base al vostro ateismo.


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Scienza e Fede non si toccheranno mai, vero... *dove avanza la prima, retrocede la seconda*. E poi... cosa ti fa pensare che debba necessariamente esistere un motivo? Perchè esiste l'Essere e non il Nulla? Domanda eterna della filosofia. Se non c'è risposta dopo millenni, probabilmente la domanda è mal posta. Un buddhista ti riponderebbe: mu.


Non si toccheranno mai perchè parlano di cose diverse. Possibile che non capisci? Te lo ha detto anche Joey prima, la metafisica non c'entra un niente.
Il trascendente parte da dentro, da quello che già sai, non ti interessa darti una risposta su come funziona l'universo mondo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Gli atei rispondono alla domanda perché esistiamo? rispondendo: per azzardo. Sistema binario il nulla o l'universo. È venuto fuori l'universo


Lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta.
Non c'entra niente con la fede.


----------



## drusilla (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta.
> Non c'entra niente con la fede.


Spleen diceva che la fede è chiedersi il perchè. Io credo che il perchè lo chieda l'essere umano visto che ha una mente razionale. Chi ha fede intravede una risposta diversa di chi non ce l'ha tutto qui.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Non hai le basi per discutere su questo argomento, é evidente.*
> Il vangelo, nella fede cristiana, ha dato senso al prima e al dopo.
> Voi siete atei? Tu sei ateo?
> Non capisco su cosa volete discutere, visto che negate a prescindere e date l'interpretazione in base al vostro ateismo.


ahahahahah dai, sei supponente come pochi :singleeye: 
Sono agnostico, l'ateismo non riesco a concepirlo. Ma se esiste un Primo Principio, una Coscienza Universale... beh sono certo che è agli antipodi di Yhwh.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non si toccheranno mai perchè parlano di cose diverse. Possibile che non capisci? Te lo ha detto anche Joey prima, la metafisica non c'entra un niente.
> Il trascendente parte da dentro, da quello che già sai, non ti interessa darti una risposta su come funziona l'universo mondo.


che parlino di cose diverse è pura illusione... parlano della stessa cosa, seguendo strade opposte. Possibile che non capisci?


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah dai, sei supponente come pochi :singleeye:
> Sono agnostico, l'ateismo non riesco a concepirlo. *Ma se esiste un Primo Principio, una Coscienza Universale*... beh sono certo che è agli antipodi di Yhwh.


Lo hanno chiamato nei modi più disprati,
Javhè 
Geova
Allah
Manitou
etc
Credere che ci sia un disegno nell'esistenza, capisci, al di là delle religioni, dei preti e dei predicatori.
Al di là della comprensione esatta dei fenomeni della natura, della spiegazione razionale e scientifica e persino del dibattito politico e sociale.
E' una risposta -p e r s o n a l e.-


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che parlino di cose diverse è pura illusione... *parlano della stessa cosa,* seguendo strade opposte. Possibile che non capisci?


Si, buonanotte.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo hanno chiamato nei modi più disprati,
> Javhè
> Geova
> Allah
> ...


è l'unica cosa che mi trova concorde... ma guarda che il tuo discorso l'ho capito, eh... la gente cerca un senso, tutti ne abbiamo bisogno. Questo non significa che questo senso necessariamente esista. E se anche esistesse, cosa che mi piacerebbe pensare, e che a volte quasi arrivo a pensare, beh niente vieta che la scienza in un futuro possa arrivare a svelarlo.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, buonanotte.


... e sogni d'oro.


----------



## Zod (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo hanno chiamato nei modi più disprati,
> Javhè
> Geova
> Allah
> ...


Se scoprissimo che l'uomo si è distaccato dalle altre creature terresti a seguito di una contaminazione genetica provocata dall'esterno volontariamente, con l'intento di portare avanti nel tempo un DNA a cui attingere al bisogno? La nostra esistenza verrebbe giustificata, serviremmo ad uno scopo. Un po come avviene nei nostri allevamenti. Il senso dell'esistenza di un maiale è che serve a noi.


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è l'unica cosa che mi trova concorde... ma guarda che il tuo discorso l'ho capito, eh... la gente cerca un senso, tutti ne abbiamo bisogno. Questo non significa che questo senso necessariamente esista. E se anche esistesse, cosa che mi piacerebbe pensare, e che a volte quasi arrivo a pensare, *beh niente vieta che la scienza in un futuro possa arrivare a svelarlo*.


Sapresti dirmi come?
Visto che la scienza si occupa di spiegare l'immanente e non il trascendente.
Ed in queste definizioni -( immanente e trascendente) -  francamente credo si dica tutto.


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se scoprissimo che l'uomo si è distaccato dalle altre creature terresti a seguito di una contaminazione genetica provocata dall'esterno volontariamente, con l'intento di portare avanti nel tempo un DNA a cui attingere al bisogno? La nostra esistenza verrebbe giustificata, serviremmo ad uno scopo. Un po come avviene nei nostri allevamenti. Il senso dell'esistenza di un maiale è che serve a noi.


Continui secondo me a farti delle domande che un fedele non si pone nemmeno, stai parlando di un'altra cosa.
Credo che non hai letto bene gli interventi di Chiara e neanche quelli di Joey.
Il senso trascendente dell'esistenza non ha spiegazioni logiche, nè scientifiche. E' trascendente, il significato stà nella parola.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sapresti dirmi come?
> Visto che la scienza si occupa di spiegare l'immanente e non il trascendente.
> Ed in queste definizioni -( immanente e trascendente) -  francamente credo si dica tutto.


No, non so dirtelo... però se ti dico che la materia nelle sua fondamenta non può esistere senza una coscienza che la osserva, e che sempre laggiù non esistono i principi della logica nella quale macroscopicamente ci siamo evoluti, di causa-effetto nè quello di oggetto-soggetto... questa barriera che tu tracci tra le due definizioni a me pare una sottile linea rossa.


----------



## Zod (15 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Continui secondo me a farti delle domande che un fedele non si pone nemmeno, stai parlando di un'altra cosa.
> Credo che non hai letto bene gli interventi di Chiara e neanche quelli di Joey.
> Il senso trascendente dell'esistenza non ha spiegazioni logiche, nè scientifiche. E' trascendente, il significato stà nella parola.


Dio è la rappresentazione positiva di se stessi. Tutti i valori ritenuti positivi vengono uniti insieme a formare una entità trascendentale a cui ispirarsi, da cui giudicarsi, premiarsi o punirsi. Lo dimostra anche il fatto che nel credente bene a male sono fortemente distinti, mentre nell'ateo si fondono e si scambiano di posto frequentemente.


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Dio è la rappresentazione positiva di se stessi. Tutti i valori ritenuti positivi vengono uniti insieme a formare una entità trascendentale a cui ispirarsi, da cui giudicarsi, premiarsi o punirsi. *Lo dimostra* anche il fatto che nel credente bene a male sono fortemente distinti, mentre nell'ateo si fondono e si scambiano di posto frequentemente.


Luoghi comuni.
Il problema è semantico, non scientifico e tu continui a incasellare e inanellare definizioni di quello che non è scientificamente nè rappresentabile nè dimostrabile.


----------



## spleen (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, non so dirtelo... *però se ti dico che la materia nelle sua fondamenta non può esistere senza una coscienza che la osserva*, e che sempre laggiù non esistono i principi della logica nella quale macroscopicamente ci siamo evoluti, di causa-effetto nè quello di oggetto-soggetto... questa barriera che tu tracci tra le due definizioni a me pare una sottile linea rossa.


Guarda che dire questo è un atto di fede. (Bellissima definizione tra l'altro).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah dai, sei supponente come pochi :singleeye:
> Sono agnostico, l'ateismo non riesco a concepirlo. Ma se esiste un Primo Principio, una Coscienza Universale... beh sono certo che è agli antipodi di Yhwh.



in realtà so di cosa sto parlando
invece mi sembra che tu non abbia ancora centrato il discorso, perché continui a parlare di dimostrazioni quando il punto è la fede, l'atto di fede, che non richiede nessuna dimostrazione.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

E' del tutto fuori luogo / privo di senso, che io inizi un thread sulla fede?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' del tutto fuori luogo / privo di senso, che io inizi un thread sulla fede?


Ciao.
No, non lo è (non ci sono "fuori luogo" in Tradinet, mi pare)


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che dire questo è un atto di fede. (Bellissima definizione tra l'altro).


è un fondamento della meccanica dei quanti


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in realtà so di cosa sto parlando
> invece mi sembra che tu non abbia ancora centrato il discorso, perché continui a parlare di dimostrazioni quando il punto è la fede, l'atto di fede, che non richiede nessuna dimostrazione.


ti sembra male, infatti non parlo di dimostrazioni.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao.
> No, non lo è (non ci sono "fuori luogo" in Tradinet, mi pare)


Ma ciao tu. 

E' che non ho afferrato del tutto la parte in cui c'è poco di cui discutere razionalmente, temo. Eppure, vorrei capirne di più. E anche "capirne" mi sa che non va bene. Il mio vocabolario langue ancora prima di cominciare....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> diamo alla parola "credere" un'accezione diversa, mi sa... in questi argomenti, per me credere vuol dire pensare che una cosa sia vera senza nessuna dimostrazione razionale. Se la scienza arrivasse a dimostrare l'esistenza della divinità, non ci crederei, semmai ne prenderei atto... ma non come atto di fede. La fede, il credere, nasce ed esiste fin quando esiste uno spazio metafisico. Se la fisica in futuro ridurrà questo spazio a zero (dimostrando o negando l'esistenza di Dio, non importa), non ci sarà più posto per il credere (cioè la fede). Questo intendevo.


Se tu spiegassi scientificamente un miracolo, non rimarrebbe forse un miracolo? O no? Se tu spiegassi la liquefazione del sangue a Napoli mdurante la festa di S. Gennaro, ma non sapessi spiegare esattamente perchè accade, solo COME accade, non sarebbe forse un miracolo? Se riuscissi a spigare i miracoli di Lourdes con qualcosa presente nell'acqua che a volte può catalizzare qualcos'altro ma no sapessi perchè e percome a certi sì ed a certi no o perchè proprio quell'acqua non sarebbe forse un prodigio?


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se tu spiegassi scientificamente un miracolo, non rimarrebbe forse un miracolo? O no? Se tu spiegassi la liquefazione del sangue a Napoli mdurante la festa di S. Gennaro, ma non sapessi spiegare esattamente perchè accade, solo COME accade, non sarebbe forse un miracolo? Se riuscissi a spigare i miracoli di Lourdes con qualcosa presente nell'acqua che a volte può catalizzare qualcos'altro ma no sapessi perchè e percome a certi sì ed a certi no o perchè proprio quell'acqua non sarebbe forse un prodigio?


No, il miracolo è qualcosa che va oltre la Natura. Deve sovvertirne le leggi, altrimenti che miracolo è?  Se potessi spiegarlo scientificamente diventerebbe un evento naturale. Anche un'eclisse in passato poteva sembrare un miracolo, una volta spiegata è un normale evento. D'altronde una teoria scientifica una volta dimostrata diventa una legge, e deve saper spiegare come è perchè avviene, e soprattutto poter fare previsioni dell'evento.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, il miracolo è qualcosa che va oltre la Natura. Deve sovvertirne le leggi, altrimenti che miracolo è? Se potessi spiegarlo scientificamente diventerebbe un evento naturale. Anche un'eclisse in passato poteva sembrare un miracolo, una volta spiegata è un normale evento.


E se esistesse un onnipotente e ti avesse creato lui secondo leggi fisiche che esistono ma solo lui può manipolare e tu no, non sarebbe forse un Dio?


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E se esistesse un onnipotente e ti avesse creato lui secondo leggi fisiche che esistono ma solo lui può manipolare e tu no, non sarebbe forse un Dio?


scusa, ho aggiunto ora l'ultima precisazione all'intervento precedente... 
Si certo, ma le leggi fisiche e le costanti universali finora da quando le osserviamo non sono cambiate nel tempo... che possano farlo in futuro su un comandamento divino, è un'ipotesi come un'altra. La trovo alquanto irrealistica, ma niente può escluderlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, il miracolo è qualcosa che va oltre la Natura. Deve sovvertirne le leggi, altrimenti che miracolo è?  Se potessi spiegarlo scientificamente diventerebbe un evento naturale. Anche un'eclisse in passato poteva sembrare un miracolo, una volta spiegata è un normale evento. D'altronde una teoria scientifica una volta dimostrata diventa una legge, e deve saper spiegare come è perchè avviene, e soprattutto poter fare previsioni dell'evento.



che non centra niente con la fede
devo ripeterlo?


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che non centra niente con la fede
> devo ripeterlo?


mi sembra che ti attacchi alle singole parole e non segui il filo della conversazione.


----------



## spleen (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è un fondamento della meccanica dei quanti


Lo disse anche il prof che me li spiegò anni orsono ponendo l'accento di come pure il metodo scientifico talvolta non fosse bastante nemmeno per spiegare la natura.
Figuriamoci il sovranaturale.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo disse anche il prof che me li spiegò anni orsono ponendo l'accento di come pure il metodo scientifico talvolta non fosse bastante nemmeno per spiegare la natura.
> Figuriamoci il sovranaturale.


all'uni la ricordo come un incubo  alla fine mi sono concentrato sulle equazioni e ho lasciato perdere le spiegazioni logiche. Ha indubbiamente un suo fascino, perchè le sue ricadute sono paradossali e sfidano il nostro senso logico.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> scusa, ho aggiunto ora l'ultima precisazione all'intervento precedente...
> Si certo, ma le leggi fisiche e le costanti universali finora da quando le osserviamo non sono cambiate nel tempo... che possano farlo in futuro su un comandamento divino, è un'ipotesi come un'altra. La trovo alquanto irrealistica, ma niente può escluderlo.


Nobody, il tempo è un concetto molto relativo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nobody, il tempo è un concetto molto relativo.


assolutamente si.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, il miracolo è qualcosa che va oltre la Natura. Deve sovvertirne le leggi, altrimenti che miracolo è?  Se potessi spiegarlo scientificamente diventerebbe un evento naturale. Anche un'eclisse in passato poteva sembrare un miracolo, una volta spiegata è un normale evento.


Quoto, il punto per me è questo. La presenza e manifestazione del divino deve trascendere l'ordinario, o significherebbe che avere o non avere Dio nella propria vita non farebbe alcuna differenza. E non riesco proprio a concepirlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se tu spiegassi scientificamente un miracolo, non rimarrebbe forse un miracolo? O no? Se tu spiegassi la liquefazione del sangue a Napoli mdurante la festa di S. Gennaro, ma non sapessi spiegare esattamente perchè accade, solo COME accade, non sarebbe forse un miracolo? Se riuscissi a spigare i miracoli di Lourdes con qualcosa presente nell'acqua che a volte può catalizzare qualcos'altro ma no sapessi perchè e percome a certi sì ed a certi no o perchè proprio quell'acqua non sarebbe forse un prodigio?


Attenzione, ti stai inerpicando pericolosamente e la cosa indebolisce la tua argomentazione. I miracoli da osteria, a mio parere, *sono proprio ciò che banalizza la fede*. Reputo gli esempi sopra simbolici in quanto a strumentalizzazione dell'ingenuità collettiva. La differenza rispetto a un numero di prestigio a teatro è che nel caso di uno spettacolo di varietà sai a chi stai pagando il biglietto.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Attenzione, ti stai inerpicando pericolosamente e la cosa indebolisce la tua argomentazione. I miracoli da osteria, a mio parere, *sono proprio ciò che banalizza la fede*. Reputo gli esempi sopra simbolici in quanto a strumentalizzazione dell'ingenuità collettiva. La differenza rispetto a un numero di prestigio a teatro è che nel caso di uno spettacolo di varietà sai a chi stai pagando il biglietto.


Giorgio, un miracolo è un miracolo. Se non è spiegato altrimenti, non banalizza nulla, è quello che è.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giorgio, un miracolo è un miracolo. Se non è spiegato altrimenti, non banalizza nulla, è quello che è.


No, estise Il miracolo miracolo e ò miracolo semplice......quello da 50 punti e quello da 100 punti....ricordo ancora con nostalgia questa scena del miracolo fra lello arena e massimo troisi...nel film "ricomincio da 3"....


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giorgio, un miracolo è un miracolo. Se non è spiegato altrimenti, non banalizza nulla, è quello che è.


Esatto, quindi non come il sangue di S. Gennaro o i miracoli di Lourdes, che spiegazioni terrene, e nemmeno particolarmente edificanti, ne hanno eccome (quando ci si prende il disturbo di documentare).

Torno a quanto già detto. Non mi si può far passare un falò per miracolo, per quanto stupendo possa essere il falò. Altrimenti tutto diventa miracolo e credere diventa "credere a tutto". E credere a tutto significa che tanto non fa alcuna differenza. E non riesco a concepirlo: appena ho tempo ci apro un thread.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si però stranamente roveti ardenti ed angeli si sono fatti rari...  Il vecchio testamento è un libro sapienzale, intriso di miti arcaici, fondato sull'idea di un Dio violento. Anzi, non capisco perchè il Cristianesimo moderno non lo dichiari finalmente tale, liberandosene e facendo un enorme salto di qualità.


Perchè non ci può essere omega senza alfa...
Egli comunque non si definisce violento...ma geloso...che punisce 
Ma a leggerlo con attenzione il vecchio testamento contiene anche la storia del popolo ebraico eh?
Se leggiamo Esodo, Numeri, Giudici, Re...ecc..ecc...Giuditta...Ester...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non so cosa intendi per "visione vettoriale", se intendi non oggettiva ma piuttosto relativa, allora si.
> Col tempo, riflettendo su quello che da giovane studiando mandi giù senza riflettere e sulle cose nuove che ti vengono in testa leggendo negli anni altri argomenti, mi sono fatto un'idea mia su come potrebbero essere le cose... potrebbero, perchè non nutro nessuna certezza, sono un uomo di poca fede :singleeye:


Che la scienza va in una direzione...e non a casaccio o a tentoni...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ci credi esiste, per te, se non ci credi, non esiste, per te. Tutto è vero finchè ci credi. Il credere può essere condiviso, e più persone ci credono e più è normale crederci. Ad esempio tante persone credono in una entità superiore e diviene normale crederci. A Babbo Natale credono molti bambini per cui è normale che un bambino ci creda. Se uno crede ai draghi e li vede, per gli altri è pazzo, ma lui comunque li vede. Si è staccato troppo dalla mente condivisa forse, non è più normale.
> 
> La mia idea, non solo mia, è che ci sia una mente condivisa, immortale, che plasma la realtà degli individui.


Il problema fondamentale è che la scienza ha mostrato che esistono cose al di là dei nostri sensi no?
Posso dire finchè voglio che io non credo all'esistenza dei virus perchè non li vedo nè li tocco eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul rosso: non diciamo cazzate, per favore.
> 
> ma già l'ha fatto col vangelo
> nell'antico testamento però ci sono i semi da cui è scaturito il vangelo, per cui non capisco perché, tolta la rivisitazione degli arcaici miti che ora sono spiegabili alla luce di nuove conoscenze scientifiche, la chiesa dovrebbe liberarsi di quei testi.
> ...


Embè va a chiederlo a Ramses...e come ha colpito l'Egitto...
Come Dio in persona ne ha fatto scarpette di tutti i nemici di Israele...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2015)

*deuteronomio...*

Perché io il Signore tuo Dio sono un Dio geloso, che punisce la colpa dei padri nei figli fino alla terza e alla quarta generazione per quanti mi odiano, 10 ma usa misericordia fino a mille generazioni verso coloro che mi amano e osservano i miei comandamenti.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2015)

Per i cristiani la fede è un dono di Dio.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Esatto, quindi non come il sangue di S. Gennario o i miracoli di Lourdes, che spiegazioni terrene, e nemmeno particolarmente edificanti, ne hanno eccome (quando ci si prende il disturbo di documentare).
> 
> Torno a quanto già detto. Non mi si può far passare un falò per miracolo, per quanto stupendo possa essere il falò. Altrimenti tutto diventa miracolo e credere diventa "credere a tutto". E credere a tutto significa che tanto non fa alcuna differenza. E non riesco a concepirlo: appena ho tempo ci apro un thread.


Scusa, ma il sangue che si scioglie solo e solamente quel giorno che spiegazioni avrebbe?


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema fondamentale è che la scienza ha mostrato che esistono cose al di là dei nostri sensi no?
> Posso dire finchè voglio che io non credo all'esistenza dei virus perchè non li vedo nè li tocco eh?


o che un elettrone si comporta in maniera diversa e assume forma diversa se lo si osserva o meno... o addirittura che sembra sapere in anticipo se lo osserverai o meno :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma il sangue che si scioglie solo e solamente quel giorno che spiegazioni avrebbe?


se lo agiti oggi si scioglie anche oggi... sono dei cloruri che mischiati al sangue ne permettono la fluidificazione parziale quando viene agitato. Alcuni scienziati anni fa lo avevano riprodotto facilmente in laboratorio.


----------



## Ecate (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> o che un elettrone si comporta in maniera diversa e assume forma diversa se lo si osserva o meno... o addirittura che *sembra sapere in anticipo se lo osserverai o meno *:unhappy:


Per quanto mi riguarda, preferisco il pentateuco


----------



## Ecate (16 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non ci può essere omega senza alfa...
> Egli comunque non si definisce violento...ma geloso...che punisce
> Ma a leggerlo con attenzione il vecchio testamento contiene anche la storia del popolo ebraico eh?
> Se leggiamo Esodo, Numeri, Giudici, Re...ecc..ecc...Giuditta...Ester...


Ester non c'è nel canone cristiano o sbaglio?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se lo agiti oggi si scioglie anche oggi... sono dei cloruri che mischiati al sangue ne permettono la fluidificazione parziale quando viene agitato. Alcuni scienziati anni fa lo avevano riprodotto facilmente in laboratorio.


Cita la fonte, se puoi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ester non c'è nel canone cristiano o sbaglio?


Si che c'è...sta nell'Antico Testamento...mi pare dopo il libro delle lamentazioni...

Incredibile l'analogia di questo forum con il libro delle lamentazioni...non trovi?


----------



## Ecate (16 Gennaio 2015)

*Odio mettere link ma...*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cita la fonte, se puoi.


https://www.cicap.org/new/stampa.php?id=271850
Io la ricordavo così


----------



## Ecate (16 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si che c'è...sta nell'Antico Testamento...mi pare dopo il libro delle lamentazioni...
> 
> Incredibile l'analogia di questo forum con il libro delle lamentazioni...non trovi?


Meghillat Esther? Quella di Mordechai???


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Meghillat Esther? Quella di Mordechai???



Mardocheo?

Si e se ne leggono due passi nella liturgia...che ti cerco dal messale...che ahimè qui non ho...

Il libro fa parte dei racconti biblici dell’epoca post-esilica ( 480 a.C). Narra la storia di Ester una ragazza ebrea che, divenuta regina, salva il suo popolo dallo sterminio.
E’ una storia avvincente, ricca di ironia e colpi di scena, simile ad un romanzo. Dietro questa apparente semplicità si nascondono temi storici e teologici che percorrono la fede biblica, in particolare l’Esodo, quale evento di liberazione del popolo.
Ester è deportata da Gerusalemme durante l'invasione di Nabucodonosor re di Babilonia. Orfana dei genitori è adottata da un suo parente, Mardocheo (2,7). Vivono a Susa, città di Babilonia dove il re persiano trascorre l’inverno. Il re Assuero cerca una moglie tra le ragazze del suo regno. Tra tutte le vergini persiane solo l’ebrea Ester, per la sua bellezza, lo colpisce: “(la) amò più di tutte le altre donne… le pose in testa la corona regale e la fece regina" (2,7.17). Così Ester da orfana diventa la moglie del re.
Essa, però, pur vivendo negli agi della corte, non permette che la sua fede sia scalfita dal paganesimo; confessa al Signore: "Detesto l’emblema della mia fastosa posizione che cinge il mio capo nei giorni in cui devo fare comparsa" (4,17v ), ed ha conservato il suo cuore integro per il Signore: "la tua serva non ha gioito di nulla se non di Te, Signore, Dio di Abramo" (4,17y).
La scena si tinge di toni drammatici e colpi di scena, quando il ministro del re, Amàn esige che tutti si prostrino dinanzi a lui. Mardocheo si rifiuta. Amàn trama lo sterminio del popolo ebraico. Solo lei, la regina può intervenire e intercedere presso il re per il suo popolo. L’impresa è difficile perché Ester è regina ma non ha poteri. Si raccomanda a Dio e rischia la vita, presentandosi al re senza essere stata chiamata. La sua bellezza e la sua fragilità (…sviene dalla paura) commuovono il re Assuero che si mostra pronto a rispondere a tutte le sue richieste. Ester con prudenza e sapienza lo informa del complotto che Amàn trama verso il suo popolo. Le ‘sorti’ cambiano: il popolo è salvato e il cattivo Amàn appeso al palo.
Il libro di Ester definito anche ‘libro profano’ a causa del contesto carnevalesco dove la storia è ambientata è, al contrario, una risposta matura alla condizione di Israele costretto a vivere senza i punti di riferimento tradizionali della sua identità nazionale e religiosa. In questo senso, questo libro biblico è come una “teologia della diaspora” e mette a fuoco la responsabilità del credente, chiamato a vivere la sua fede, in mezzo ai pagani. Ma è anche un "midrash" sull’Esodo: in questo caso, non un Mosè, ma una donna, che nel nome di Dio rischia la sua vita per gli altri, è strumento di salvezza del popolo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Meghillat Esther? Quella di Mordechai???


Allora si legge un passo del capitolo 17 il primo giovedì di quaresima 
e un passo del capitolo 13, dai versetti 8/17 è nella messa del comune delle sante...

Ossia la preghiera di Mardocheo..

Insomma sta Ester era una ebrea andata in sposa a un re persiano.
Cosa capita?
Che lei viene a scoprire che suo marito ha deciso di sterminare il popolo ebreo no?
E lei appunto prima di affrontare il marito fa una lunga preghiera...

"Metti sulla mia bocca una parola ben misurata di fronte al leone, e volgi il suo cuore all'odio contro il nemico, affinchè perisca lui e i suoi complici"


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> https://www.cicap.org/new/stampa.php?id=271850
> Io la ricordavo così


Ma che, davero?


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se lo agiti oggi si scioglie anche oggi... sono dei cloruri che mischiati al sangue ne permettono la fluidificazione parziale quando viene agitato. Alcuni scienziati anni fa lo avevano riprodotto facilmente in laboratorio.


Quoto. JB, trovi abbondante documentazione in rete, proprio perchè l'analisi tecnica del fenomeno è stata così osteggiata inizialmente che alla fine anche gli studenti di chimica del primo anno hanno cominciato a considerare il "Sangue di S. Gennaro" come il "Tunnel della Gelmini".

Il problema è proprio questo. Nel momento in cui mi si nega di decidere quando esercitare la ragione e quando la Fede, è la Fede a uscirne umiliata. Perchè il messaggio che passa è che il fedele dovrebbe credere alle lacrime di qualsiasi Madonna perchè è proprio in questo che consiste l'atto di Fede.

Funzionava allo stesso modo col Sai Baba. Ma anche con Uri Geller.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non ci può essere omega senza alfa...
> Egli comunque non si definisce violento...ma geloso...che punisce
> Ma a leggerlo con attenzione il *vecchio testamento contiene anche la storia del popolo ebraico *eh?
> Se leggiamo Esodo, Numeri, Giudici, Re...ecc..ecc...Giuditta...Ester...


Falso. Gli studi più recenti lo negano vistosamente. Informati.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che, davero?


Nota che all'inizio si rende noto che il liquido contenuto nell'ampolla non è mai stato analizzato direttamente, in quanto le molte richieste sono sempre state rifiutate. Comprensibile, non si vuole danneggiare una reliquia. Ma. Quando si è riusciti a produrre una datazione al radiocarbonio della Sindone, il risultato fu una granata al fosforo per molti fedeli "approssimativi". Da allora, è diventato triste tanto chiedere di analizzare una reliquia, tanto cagarsi addosso perchè i risultati di un test di laboratorio potrebbero rendere insignificante un atto di Fede collettivo.

E' questo che mi disturba fortemente. Il fatto che la Fede, apparentemente, continui ad aver bisogno di essere mediata. Che le istituzioni clericali continuino a far perno sull'incapacità della povera gente di comprendere un simbolo in quanto tale per legare la fedeltà (non la Fede) popolare a una "prova di Dio" come quelle dei miti medievali.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cita la fonte, se puoi.


http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...1991/10/10/la-scienza-boccia-san-gennaro.html


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, preferisco il pentateuco


de gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cita la fonte, se puoi.


Aggiungo che in questo caso mi sembra più genuino l'atteggiamento di Chiara, quando dice che la Fede è di per sè indipendente e slegata anche da qualsiasi stratagemma o evidenza. La Fede non dovrebbe aver bisogno della liquefazione del liquido contenuto in un'ampolla per essere confermata, no? Anzi, a vederla così, io mi sentirei anche preso per il culo nell'aspettarmi dalla chimica una conferma di ciò che credo, se ciò che credo non appartiene alla sfera del sondabile.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Aggiungo che in questo caso mi sembra più genuino l'atteggiamento di Chiara, quando dice che la Fede è di per sè indipendente e slegata anche da qualsiasi stratagemma o evidenza. La Fede non dovrebbe aver bisogno della liquefazione del liquido contenuto in un'ampolla per essere confermata, no? Anzi, a vederla così, io mi sentirei anche preso per il culo nell'aspettarmi dalla chimica una conferma di ciò che credo, se ciò che credo non appartiene alla sfera del sondabile.


totalmente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Nota che all'inizio si rende noto che il liquido contenuto nell'ampolla non è mai stato analizzato direttamente, in quanto le molte richieste sono sempre state rifiutate. Comprensibile, non si vuole danneggiare una reliquia. Ma. Quando si è riusciti a produrre una datazione al radiocarbonio della Sindone, il risultato fu una granata al fosforo per molti fedeli "approssimativi". Da allora, è diventato triste tanto chiedere di analizzare una reliquia, tanto cagarsi addosso perchè i risultati di un test di laboratorio potrebbero rendere insignificante un atto di Fede collettivo.
> 
> E' questo che mi disturba fortemente. Il fatto che la Fede, apparentemente, continui ad aver bisogno di essere mediata. Che le istituzioni clericali continuino a far perno sull'incapacità della povera gente di comprendere un simbolo in quanto tale per legare la fedeltà (non la Fede) popolare a una "prova di Dio" come quelle dei miti medievali.


Giorgio, io potrei riprodurre un cespuglio in fiamme che parla dandogli prima fuoco e poi facendolo parlare con un ingegnoso sistema via bluetooth. Che poi la stessa sia cosa sia accaduta a non mi ricordo chi è poco probabile lungo la strada per non mi ricordo dove tremiliardi di anni fa, sai com'è. Com'è anche estremamente improbabile ed anche assai capziosa l'ipotesi che un alchimista a metà del milletreceonto o vattelappesca si sia inventata sta roba così. 
Il tuo problema con la chiesa deriva dai tuoi problemi con l'umanità più in generale. Le "istituzioni clericali" non c'entrano nulla nè con credere nè con i miracoli o che ne so.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giorgio, io potrei riprodurre un cespuglio in fiamme che parla dandogli prima fuoco e poi facendolo parlare con un ingegnoso sistema via bluetooth. Che poi la stessa sia cosa sia accaduta a non mi ricordo chi è poco probabile lungo la strada per non mi ricordo dove tremiliardi di anni fa, sai com'è. *Com'è anche estremamente improbabile ed anche assai capziosa l'ipotesi che un alchimista a metà del milletreceonto o vattelappesca si sia inventata sta roba così. *
> Il tuo problema con la chiesa deriva dai tuoi problemi con l'umanità più in generale. Le "istituzioni clericali" non c'entrano nulla nè con credere nè con i miracoli o che ne so.


se in quegli anni lì sono riusciti a creare un falso così sofisticato come la sindone, che difficoltà avrebbero avuto?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se in quegli anni lì sono riusciti a creare un falso così sofisticato come la sindone, che difficoltà avrebbero avuto?


La storia della Sindone è ben più complessa di quella che io o te o la datazione al carbonio potremmo rappresentare. Inoltre, l'idea che qualcuno abbia avuto bisogno di fabbricare una reliquia in pieno medio, nel basso medioevo, per raffozare la religione Cristiana è ridicola. A dir poco. Volendo ce ne sarebbe assai più bisogno oggi.


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La storia della Sindone è ben più complessa di quella che io o te o la datazione al carbonio potremmo rappresentare. Inoltre, l'idea che qualcuno abbia avuto bisogno di fabbricare una reliquia in pieno medio, nel basso medioevo, per raffozare la religione Cristiana è ridicola. A dir poco. Volendo ce ne sarebbe assai più bisogno oggi.



boh...a volte anche le cose ridicole accadono
comunque secondo me le reliquie etc. sono un aspetto pagano anche molto folkloristico, a me piacciono tanto e le metto tra le nostre tradizioni


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh...a volte anche le cose ridicole accadono
> comunque secondo me le reliquie etc. sono un aspetto pagano anche molto folkloristico, a me piacciono tanto e le metto tra le nostre tradizioni


Ed io ti amo enormemente.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La storia della Sindone è ben più complessa di quella che io o te o la datazione al carbonio potremmo rappresentare. Inoltre, l'idea *che qualcuno abbia avuto bisogno di fabbricare una reliquia in pieno medio, nel basso medioevo, per raffozare la religione Cristiana è ridicola*. A dir poco. Volendo ce ne sarebbe assai più bisogno oggi.


proprio il medioevo fu l'epoca d'oro delle reliquie, ne fabbricavano a tonnellate, pensa quanto è ridicola la cosa... e non tanto per rafforzare la fede quanto per motivi di prestigio e di denaro. La storia della sindone non è particolarmente complessa, basta leggere. Se poi come alcuni estremisti vuoi confutare la datazione in doppio cieco, effettuata da laboratori indipendenti e sotto il costante controllo delle autorità ecclesiastiche... vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> proprio il medioevo fu l'epoca d'oro delle reliquie, ne fabbricavano a tonnellate, pensa quanto è ridicola la cosa... e non tanto per rafforzare la fede quanto per motivi di prestigio e di denaro. La storia della sindone non è particolarmente complessa, basta leggere. Se poi come alcuni estremisti vuoi confutare la datazione in doppio cieco, effettuata da laboratori indipendenti e sotto il costante controllo delle autorità ecclesiastiche... vabbè.


Non sono certo un estremista. Ma un conto è spacciare l'osso di qualche poveraccio per quello di S. Antonio da Roccacipresso, UN ALTRO è un alchimista che appresso alla ricerca della pietra filosofale si mette lì e s'inventa il sangue che si scioglie basta girarlo un po'. Eh. 
Io non nego assolutamente nulla. Credo però che un oggetto come quello, ammesso che sia il lenzuolo dove fu avvolto il Cristo, abbia ben più di una proprietà, visibile o meno o databile perfino.


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed io ti amo enormemente.


anche gli ex-voto a volte sono molto belli, oppure fanno tenerezza nella loro semplicità rudimentale

quei grandissimi...furbacchioni di Dolce e Gabbana li hanno messi nella nuova collezione primavera estate 2015, non so se hai visto


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono certo un estremista. Ma un conto è spacciare l'osso di qualche poveraccio per quello di S. Antonio da Roccacipresso, UN ALTRO è un alchimista che appresso alla ricerca della pietra filosofale si mette lì e s'inventa il sangue che si scioglie basta girarlo un po'. Eh.
> Io non nego assolutamente nulla. Credo però che un oggetto come quello, ammesso che sia il lenzuolo dove fu avvolto il Cristo, abbia ben più di una proprietà, visibile o meno o databile perfino.


che abbia più di una proprietà hai ragione, ed è normale che sia oggetto di venerazione, perchè è un'icona che rappresenta la passione di Gesù. Non siamo iconoclasti come gli islamici, fortunatamente. La Chiesa stessa non ne fa oggetto di adorazione, ma la venera come un'icona. Sul non databile invece non sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> l'idea che qualcuno abbia avuto bisogno di fabbricare una reliquia in pieno medio, nel basso medioevo, per raffozare la religione Cristiana è ridicola.


Infatti, di solito i falsi artefatti avevano altra motivazione: la principale, un mercato florido allora forse più di adesso. Non ricordo se sia stato il caso della Sindone, eh. Però era assai frequente.



Nobody ha detto:


> proprio il medioevo fu l'epoca d'oro delle reliquie, ne fabbricavano a tonnellate, pensa quanto è ridicola la cosa... e non tanto per rafforzare la fede quanto per motivi di prestigio e di denaro. La storia della sindone non è particolarmente complessa, basta leggere. Se poi come alcuni estremisti vuoi confutare la datazione in doppio cieco, effettuata da laboratori indipendenti e sotto il costante controllo delle autorità ecclesiastiche... vabbè.


Ecco, non avevo letto. Quoto intensamente (anche se sprovvisto di furore uterino).



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono certo un estremista. Ma un conto è spacciare l'osso di qualche poveraccio per quello di S. Antonio da Roccacipresso, UN ALTRO è un alchimista che appresso alla ricerca della pietra filosofale si mette lì e s'inventa il sangue che si scioglie basta girarlo un po'. Eh.


Non so. Oggi tendiamo a semplificare e banalizzare molto le vite di chi ci ha preceduto di secoli, come se fosse mancato loro ingegno e motivazione, oltre alle più bieche qualità tramandate sino a noi.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il tuo problema con la chiesa deriva dai tuoi problemi con l'umanità più in generale. Le "istituzioni clericali" non c'entrano nulla nè con credere nè con i miracoli o che ne so.


Aspetta, hai messo nella stessa frase qualcosa di cui dubito fortemente e qualcosa che mi sembra assai verosimile.

I miei problemi con l'umanità in generale sono noti, quindi non ho difficoltà a collegarli a diffidenza e sfiducia verso un'istituzione di potere millenaria che ha fatto qualche decina di milioni di morti e pure di peggio. La Chiesa come istituzione ritengo andrebbe esclusa da qualsiasi ambito pubblico e politico. Quella nostra come le altre.

Detto questo, hai perfettamente ragione: loro (chiunque siano) non c'entrano nulla con la fede (scrivo piccolo da adesso in poi, ma come fosse maiuscolo). Quella dovrebbe essere soltanto questione mia. Adesso apro il thread.

Coi miracoli invece torniamo punto e a capo. Sarò anche diffidente di mio, ma è da millenni che si sfrutta la creduloneria delle masse con trucchetti&salamelecchi. E quando qualcosa l'hai "vista" accadere, sempre uguale, per millenni, mi sembra abbastanza normale andare a pensar male quando ti sembra di riconoscere lo stesso paradigma. No?


----------



## Ecate (16 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora si legge un passo del capitolo 17 il primo giovedì di quaresima
> e un passo del capitolo 13, dai versetti 8/17 è nella messa del comune delle sante...
> 
> Ossia la preghiera di Mardocheo..
> ...



pensavo che fosse rifiutato dalla cristianità 
non si finisce mai di imparare


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Nota che all'inizio si rende noto che il liquido contenuto nell'ampolla non è mai stato analizzato direttamente, in quanto le molte richieste sono sempre state rifiutate. Comprensibile, non si vuole danneggiare una reliquia. Ma. Quando si è riusciti a produrre una datazione al radiocarbonio della Sindone, il risultato fu una granata al fosforo per molti fedeli "approssimativi". Da allora, è diventato triste tanto chiedere di analizzare una reliquia, tanto cagarsi addosso perchè i risultati di un test di laboratorio potrebbero rendere insignificante un atto di Fede collettivo.
> 
> E' questo che mi disturba fortemente. Il fatto che la Fede, apparentemente, continui ad aver bisogno di essere mediata. Che le istituzioni clericali continuino a far perno sull'incapacità della povera gente di comprendere un simbolo in quanto tale per legare la fedeltà (non la Fede) popolare a una "prova di Dio" come quelle dei miti medievali.



Dai aprilo quel 3d sulla fede...

Senti questa:

Beati quelli che pur non avendo visto crederanno!

Sai per il compimento della fine dei tempi c'è una montagna di tempo sai?

Bisogna prima che i signori Ebrei si convertano e che smettano di attendere il Messia...

Quindi c'è molto, ma molto tempo...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> pensavo che fosse rifiutato dalla cristianità
> non si finisce mai di imparare


Guarda io penso che dati i tempi...
Cristiani ed ebrei assieme hanno fatto passi da giganti eh?

Per secoli i cristiani dicevano degli ebrei: colpevoli di deicidio no?

E nel messale c'era la preghiera (tolta nel 1965) preghiamo per i perfidi ebrei.

Per chi le cose non le sa...

Non sa che portata ha avuto che so Paolo VI che va in terra santa, 

A me piace tanto quel che disse Papa GIovanni Paolo II a Estergom in Ungheria ( dove sta una comunità ebraica fortissima)

Gli ebrei sono i vostri fratelli maggiori.

Da cui gli ungheresi chiamano gli ebrei i fratelli maggiori.

( ma come sai, in Ungheria ci sono parecchie tensioni tra ebrei e non ebrei, derivate dal fatto che ivi, sono gli unici ricchi)

Gli ebrei sbagliano a mio avviso a non voler conoscere la cristianità!

Scoprirebbero che la base della preghiera cattolica, ossia la liturgia delle ore, è quasi interamente composta dal canto dei Salmi!

E come ti dissi...
La liturgia della parola nella nostra messa domenicale è costituita da:
Prima lettura: antico testamento
Un salmo
Seconda lettura: nuovo testamento

Vangelo

E nella liturgia del Sabato santo alla veglia pasquale leggiamo ben sette letture in cui si ricorda l'Esodo.

Eccoti le letture:

PRIMA LETTURA   Gen 1,1 - 2,2 (forma breve 1,1.26-31)
Dio vide quanto aveva fatto, ed ecco, era cosa molto buona.

Dal libro della Gènesi
[ In principio Dio creò il cielo e la terra.] La terra era informe e deserta e le tenebre ricoprivano l’abisso e lo spirito di Dio aleggiava sulle acque.
Dio disse: «Sia la luce!». E la luce fu. Dio vide che la luce era cosa buona e Dio separò la luce dalle tenebre. Dio chiamò la luce giorno, mentre chiamò le tenebre notte. E fu sera e fu mattina: giorno primo.
Dio disse: «Sia un firmamento in mezzo alle acque per separare le acque dalle acque». Dio fece il firmamento e separò le acque che sono sotto il firmamento dalle acque che sono sopra il firmamento. E così avvenne. Dio chiamò il firmamento cielo. E fu sera e fu mattina: secondo giorno.
Dio disse: «Le acque che sono sotto il cielo si raccolgano in un unico luogo e appaia l’asciutto». E così avvenne. Dio chiamò l’asciutto terra, mentre chiamò la massa delle acque mare. Dio vide che era cosa buona. Dio disse: «La terra produca germogli, erbe che producono seme e alberi da frutto, che fanno sulla terra frutto con il seme, ciascuno secondo la propria specie». E così avvenne. E la terra produsse germogli, erbe che producono seme, ciascuna secondo la propria specie, e alberi che fanno ciascuno frutto con il seme, secondo la propria specie. Dio vide che era cosa buona. E fu sera e fu mattina: terzo giorno.
Dio disse: «Ci siano fonti di luce nel firmamento del cielo, per separare il giorno dalla notte; siano segni per le feste, per i giorni e per gli anni e siano fonti di luce nel firmamento del cielo per illuminare la terra». E così avvenne. E Dio fece le due fonti di luce grandi: la fonte di luce maggiore per governare il giorno e la fonte di luce minore per governare la notte, e le stelle. Dio le pose nel firmamento del cielo per illuminare la terra e per governare il giorno e la notte e per separare la luce dalle tenebre. Dio vide che era cosa buona. E fu sera e fu mattina: quarto giorno.
Dio disse: «Le acque brùlichino di esseri viventi e uccelli volino sopra la terra, davanti al firmamento del cielo». Dio creò i grandi mostri marini e tutti gli esseri viventi che guizzano e brùlicano nelle acque, secondo la loro specie, e tutti gli uccelli alati, secondo la loro specie. Dio vide che era cosa buona. Dio li benedisse: «Siate fecondi e moltiplicatevi e riempite le acque dei mari; gli uccelli si moltìplichino sulla terra». E fu sera e fu mattina: quinto giorno.
Dio disse: «La terra produca esseri viventi secondo la loro specie: bestiame, rettili e animali selvatici, secondo la loro specie». E così avvenne. Dio fece gli animali selvatici, secondo la loro specie, il bestiame, secondo la propria specie, e tutti i rettili del suolo, secondo la loro specie. Dio vide che era cosa buona.
[ Dio disse: «Facciamo l’uomo a nostra immagine, secondo la nostra somiglianza: dòmini sui pesci del mare e sugli uccelli del cielo, sul bestiame, su tutti gli animali selvatici e su tutti i rettili che strisciano sulla terra».
E Dio creò l’uomo a sua immagine;
a immagine di Dio lo creò:
maschio e femmina li creò.
Dio li benedisse e Dio disse loro:
«Siate fecondi e moltiplicatevi,
riempite la terra e soggiogatela,
dominate sui pesci del mare e sugli uccelli del cielo
e su ogni essere vivente che striscia sulla terra».
Dio disse: «Ecco, io vi do ogni erba che produce seme e che è su tutta la terra, e ogni albero fruttifero che produce seme: saranno il vostro cibo. A tutti gli animali selvatici, a tutti gli uccelli del cielo e a tutti gli esseri che strisciano sulla terra e nei quali è alito di vita, io do in cibo ogni erba verde». E così avvenne. Dio vide quanto aveva fatto, ed ecco, era cosa molto buona. ] E fu sera e fu mattina: sesto giorno.
Così furono portati a compimento il cielo e la terra e tutte le loro schiere. Dio, nel settimo giorno, portò a compimento il lavoro che aveva fatto e cessò nel settimo giorno da ogni suo lavoro che aveva fatto.





SECONDA LETTURA   Gen 22, 1-18 (forma breve 22.1-2.9a.10-13.15-18)   
Il sacrificio di Abramo, nostro padre nella fede.

Dal libro della Gènesi
[ In quei giorni, Dio mise alla prova Abramo e gli disse: «Abramo!». Rispose: «Eccomi!». Riprese: «Prendi tuo figlio, il tuo unigenito che ami, Isacco, va’ nel territorio di Mòria e offrilo in olocausto su di un monte che io ti indicherò». ]
Abramo si alzò di buon mattino, sellò l’asino, prese con sé due servi e il figlio Isacco, spaccò la legna per l’olocausto e si mise in viaggio verso il luogo che Dio gli aveva indicato. Il terzo giorno Abramo alzò gli occhi e da lontano vide quel luogo. Allora Abramo disse ai suoi servi: «Fermatevi qui con l’asino; io e il ragazzo andremo fin lassù, ci prostreremo e poi ritorneremo da voi». Abramo prese la legna dell’olocausto e la caricò sul figlio Isacco, prese in mano il fuoco e il coltello, poi proseguirono tutti e due insieme.
Isacco si rivolse al padre Abramo e disse: «Padre mio!». Rispose: «Eccomi, figlio mio». Riprese: «Ecco qui il fuoco e la legna, ma dov’è l’agnello per l’olocausto?». Abramo rispose: «Dio stesso si provvederà l’agnello per l’olocausto, figlio mio!». Proseguirono tutti e due insieme. [ Così arrivarono al luogo che Dio gli aveva indicato; qui Abramo costruì l’altare, collocò la legna, legò suo figlio Isacco e lo depose sull’altare, sopra la legna. Poi Abramo stese la mano e prese il coltello per immolare suo figlio.
Ma l’angelo del Signore lo chiamò dal cielo e gli disse: «Abramo, Abramo». Rispose: «Eccomi!». L’angelo disse: «Non stendere la mano contro il ragazzo e non fargli niente! Ora so che tu temi Dio e non mi hai rifiutato tuo figlio, il tuo unigenito».
Allora Abramo alzò gli occhi e vide un ariete, impigliato con le corna in un cespuglio. Abramo andò a prendere l’ariete e lo offrì in olocausto invece del figlio. ]
Abramo chiamò quel luogo «Il Signore vede»; perciò oggi si dice: «Sul monte il Signore si fa vedere».
[ L’angelo del Signore chiamò dal cielo Abramo per la seconda volta e disse: «Giuro per me stesso, oracolo del Signore: perché tu hai fatto questo e non hai risparmiato tuo figlio, il tuo unigenito, io ti colmerò di benedizioni e renderò molto numerosa la tua discendenza, come le stelle del cielo e come la sabbia che è sul lido del mare; la tua discendenza si impadronirà delle città dei nemici. Si diranno benedette nella tua discendenza tutte le nazioni della terra, perché tu hai obbedito alla mia voce». ] 


TERZA LETTURA   Es 14,15 - 15,1
Gli Israeliti camminarono sull'asciutto in mezzo al mare.

Dal libro dell’Èsodo 
In quei giorni, il Signore disse a Mosè: «Perché gridi verso di me? Ordina agli Israeliti di riprendere il cammino. Tu intanto alza il bastone, stendi la mano sul mare e dividilo, perché gli Israeliti entrino nel mare all’asciutto. Ecco, io rendo ostinato il cuore degli Egiziani, così che entrino dietro di loro e io dimostri la mia gloria sul faraone e tutto il suo esercito, sui suoi carri e sui suoi cavalieri. Gli Egiziani sapranno che io sono il Signore, quando dimostrerò la mia gloria contro il faraone, i suoi carri e i suoi cavalieri».
L’angelo di Dio, che precedeva l’accampamento d’Israele, cambiò posto e passò indietro. Anche la colonna di nube si mosse e dal davanti passò dietro. Andò a porsi tra l’accampamento degli Egiziani e quello d’Israele. La nube era tenebrosa per gli uni, mentre per gli altri illuminava la notte; così gli uni non poterono avvicinarsi agli altri durante tutta la notte.
Allora Mosè stese la mano sul mare. E il Signore durante tutta la notte risospinse il mare con un forte vento d’oriente, rendendolo asciutto; le acque si divisero. Gli Israeliti entrarono nel mare sull’asciutto, mentre le acque erano per loro un muro a destra e a sinistra. Gli Egiziani li inseguirono, e tutti i cavalli del faraone, i suoi carri e i suoi cavalieri entrarono dietro di loro in mezzo al mare.
Ma alla veglia del mattino il Signore, dalla colonna di fuoco e di nube, gettò uno sguardo sul campo degli Egiziani e lo mise in rotta. Frenò le ruote dei loro carri, così che a stento riuscivano a spingerle. Allora gli Egiziani dissero: «Fuggiamo di fronte a Israele, perché il Signore combatte per loro contro gli Egiziani!».
Il Signore disse a Mosè: «Stendi la mano sul mare: le acque si riversino sugli Egiziani, sui loro carri e i loro cavalieri». Mosè stese la mano sul mare e il mare, sul far del mattino, tornò al suo livello consueto, mentre gli Egiziani, fuggendo, gli si dirigevano contro. Il Signore li travolse così in mezzo al mare. Le acque ritornarono e sommersero i carri e i cavalieri di tutto l’esercito del faraone, che erano entrati nel mare dietro a Israele: non ne scampò neppure uno. Invece gli Israeliti avevano camminato sull’asciutto in mezzo al mare, mentre le acque erano per loro un muro a destra e a sinistra.
In quel giorno il Signore salvò Israele dalla mano degli Egiziani, e Israele vide gli Egiziani morti sulla riva del mare; Israele vide la mano potente con la quale il Signore aveva agito contro l’Egitto, e il popolo temette il Signore e credette in lui e in Mosè suo servo.
Allora Mosè e gli Israeliti cantarono questo canto al Signore e dissero:



QUARTA LETTURA   Is 54, 5-14
Con affetto perenne il Signore, tuo redentore, ha avuto pietà di te.

Dal libro del profeta Isaìa  
Tuo sposo è il tuo creatore,
Signore degli eserciti è il suo nome;
tuo redentore è il Santo d’Israele,
è chiamato Dio di tutta la terra.
Come una donna abbandonata
e con l’animo afflitto, ti ha richiamata il Signore.
Viene forse ripudiata la donna sposata in gioventù?
– dice il tuo Dio.
Per un breve istante ti ho abbandonata,
ma ti raccoglierò con immenso amore.
In un impeto di collera
ti ho nascosto per un poco il mio volto;
ma con affetto perenne
ho avuto pietà di te,
dice il tuo redentore, il Signore.
Ora è per me come ai giorni di Noè,
quando giurai che non avrei più riversato
le acque di Noè sulla terra;
così ora giuro di non più adirarmi con te
e di non più minacciarti.
Anche se i monti si spostassero e i colli vacillassero,
non si allontanerebbe da te il mio affetto,
né vacillerebbe la mia alleanza di pace,
dice il Signore che ti usa misericordia.
Afflitta, percossa dal turbine, sconsolata,
ecco io pongo sullo stibio le tue pietre
e sugli zaffìri pongo le tue fondamenta.
Farò di rubini la tua merlatura,
le tue porte saranno di berilli,
tutta la tua cinta sarà di pietre preziose.
Tutti i tuoi figli saranno discepoli del Signore,
grande sarà la prosperità dei tuoi figli;
sarai fondata sulla giustizia.
Tieniti lontana dall’oppressione, perché non dovrai temere,
dallo spavento, perché non ti si accosterà.



QUINTA LETTURA   Is 55, 1-11
Venite a me e vivrete; stabilirò per voi un'alleanza eterna.

Dal libro del profeta Isaìa
Così dice il Signore:
«O voi tutti assetati, venite all’acqua,
voi che non avete denaro, venite;
comprate e mangiate; venite, comprate
senza denaro, senza pagare, vino e latte.
Perché spendete denaro per ciò che non è pane,
il vostro guadagno per ciò che non sazia?
Su, ascoltatemi e mangerete cose buone
e gusterete cibi succulenti.
Porgete l’orecchio e venite a me,
ascoltate e vivrete.
Io stabilirò per voi un’alleanza eterna,
i favori assicurati a Davide.
Ecco, l’ho costituito testimone fra i popoli,
principe e sovrano sulle nazioni.
Ecco, tu chiamerai gente che non conoscevi;
accorreranno a te nazioni che non ti conoscevano
a causa del Signore, tuo Dio,
del Santo d’Israele, che ti onora.
Cercate il Signore, mentre si fa trovare,
invocàtelo, mentre è vicino.
L’empio abbandoni la sua via
e l’uomo iniquo i suoi pensieri;
ritorni al Signore che avrà misericordia di lui
e al nostro Dio che largamente perdona.
Perché i miei pensieri non sono i vostri pensieri,
le vostre vie non sono le mie vie. Oracolo del Signore.
Quanto il cielo sovrasta la terra,
tanto le mie vie sovrastano le vostre vie,
i miei pensieri sovrastano i vostri pensieri.
Come infatti la pioggia e la neve scendono dal cielo
e non vi ritornano senza avere irrigato la terra,
senza averla fecondata e fatta germogliare,
perché dia il seme a chi semina
e il pane a chi mangia,
così sarà della mia parola uscita dalla mia bocca:
non ritornerà a me senza effetto,
senza aver operato ciò che desidero
e senza aver compiuto ciò per cui l’ho mandata». 



SESTA LETTURA  Bar 3, 9-15. 32 - 4,4
Cammina allo splendore della luce del Signore.

Dal libro del profeta Baruc
Ascolta, Israele, i comandamenti della vita,
porgi l’orecchio per conoscere la prudenza.
Perché, Israele? Perché ti trovi in terra nemica
e sei diventato vecchio in terra straniera?
Perché ti sei contaminato con i morti
e sei nel numero di quelli che scendono negli inferi?
Tu hai abbandonato la fonte della sapienza!
Se tu avessi camminato nella via di Dio,
avresti abitato per sempre nella pace.
Impara dov’è la prudenza,
dov’è la forza, dov’è l’intelligenza,
per comprendere anche dov’è la longevità e la vita,
dov’è la luce degli occhi e la pace.
Ma chi ha scoperto la sua dimora,
chi è penetrato nei suoi tesori?
Ma colui che sa tutto, la conosce
e l’ha scrutata con la sua intelligenza,
colui che ha formato la terra per sempre
e l’ha riempita di quadrupedi,
colui che manda la luce ed essa corre,
l’ha chiamata, ed essa gli ha obbedito con tremore.
Le stelle hanno brillato nei loro posti di guardia
e hanno gioito;
egli le ha chiamate ed hanno risposto: «Eccoci!»,
e hanno brillato di gioia per colui che le ha create.
Egli è il nostro Dio,
e nessun altro può essere confrontato con lui.
Egli ha scoperto ogni via della sapienza
e l’ha data a Giacobbe, suo servo,
a Israele, suo amato.
Per questo è apparsa sulla terra
e ha vissuto fra gli uomini.
Essa è il libro dei decreti di Dio
e la legge che sussiste in eterno;
tutti coloro che si attengono ad essa avranno la vita,
quanti l’abbandonano moriranno.
Ritorna, Giacobbe, e accoglila,
cammina allo splendore della sua luce.
Non dare a un altro la tua gloria
né i tuoi privilegi a una nazione straniera.
Beati siamo noi, o Israele,
perché ciò che piace a Dio è da noi conosciuto.



SETTIMA LETTURA  Ez 36, 16-17a.18-28
Vi aspergerò con acqua pura e vi darò un cuore nuovo.

Dal libro del profeta Ezechièle 
Mi fu rivolta questa parola del Signore:
«Figlio dell’uomo, la casa d’Israele, quando abitava la sua terra, la rese impura con la sua condotta e le sue azioni. Perciò ho riversato su di loro la mia ira per il sangue che avevano sparso nel paese e per gli idoli con i quali l’avevano contaminato. Li ho dispersi fra le nazioni e sono stati dispersi in altri territori: li ho giudicati secondo la loro condotta e le loro azioni.
Giunsero fra le nazioni dove erano stati spinti e profanarono il mio nome santo, perché di loro si diceva: “Costoro sono il popolo del Signore e tuttavia sono stati scacciati dal suo paese”. Ma io ho avuto riguardo del mio nome santo, che la casa d’Israele aveva profanato fra le nazioni presso le quali era giunta.
Perciò annuncia alla casa d’Israele: “Così dice il Signore Dio: Io agisco non per riguardo a voi, casa d’Israele, ma per amore del mio nome santo, che voi avete profanato fra le nazioni presso le quali siete giunti. Santificherò il mio nome grande, profanato fra le nazioni, profanato da voi in mezzo a loro. Allora le nazioni sapranno che io sono il Signore – oracolo del Signore Dio –, quando mostrerò la mia santità in voi davanti ai loro occhi.
Vi prenderò dalle nazioni, vi radunerò da ogni terra e vi condurrò sul vostro suolo. Vi aspergerò con acqua pura e sarete purificati; io vi purificherò da tutte le vostre impurità e da tutti i vostri idoli; vi darò un cuore nuovo, metterò dentro di voi uno spirito nuovo, toglierò da voi il cuore di pietra e vi darò un cuore di carne.
Porrò il mio spirito dentro di voi e vi farò vivere secondo le mie leggi e vi farò osservare e mettere in pratica le mie norme. Abiterete nella terra che io diedi ai vostri padri; voi sarete il mio popolo e io sarò il vostro Dio”».


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2015)

*toh il papa la pensa come il conte....*

Santità, ieri mattina durante la messa ha parlato della libertà religiosa come diritto umano fondamentale. Ma, nel rispetto delle diverse religioni, fino a che punto si può andare nella libertà di espressione, che è anche quella un diritto umano fondamentale?
«Grazie della domanda, intelligente. Credo che tutti e due siano diritti umani fondamentali, la libertà religiosa e la libertà di espressione. Non si può nascondere una verità: ognuno ha il diritto di praticare la propria religione senza offendere, liberamente, e così dobbiamo fare tutti. Non si può offendere o fare la guerra o uccidere in nome della propria religione, cioè in nome di Dio. A noi quello che succede adesso ci stupisce, no?, ma pensiamo alla nostra storia: quante guerre di religione abbiamo avuto! Lei pensi alla notte di San Bartolomeo. Anche noi siamo stati peccatori su questo. Ma non si può uccidere in nome di Dio. È una aberrazione. Con libertà, senza offendere, ma senza imporre, senza uccidere…Parlava della libertà di espressione. Ognuno non solo ha la libertà, ha il diritto e anche l’obbligo di dire quello che pensa per aiutare il bene comune. L’obbligo! Se un deputato, un senatore non dice quella che pensa sia la vera strada, non collabora al bene comune. Abbiamo l’obbligo di parlare apertamente. Avere questa libertà, ma senza offendere. E vero che non si può reagire violentemente, ma :rotfl:
Santità, c’è molta preoccupazione nel mondo per la sua incolumità. Secondo i servizi americani e israeliani il Vaticano sarebbe nel mirino dei terroristi islamici, sui siti fondamentalisti è comparsa bandiera dell’Islam che sventola su San Pietro, si teme anche per la sua sicurezza nei viaggi all’estero. Lei non vuole rinunciare al contatto diretto con la gente. Ma a questo punto crede che sia necessario modificare qualcosa nei suoi comportamenti e nei suoi programmi? C’è anche timore per l’incolumità dei fedeli che partecipano alla celebrazioni, in caso di attentati. È preoccupato per questo? E più in generale, secondo lei, qual è il miglior modo di rispondere a queste minacce degli integralisti islamici?
«Il miglior modo di rispondere è sempre la mitezza. Essere mite, umile, come il pane, senza fare aggressioni. Io sono qui, ma c’è gente che non capisce questo. A me preoccupano i fedeli, questo mi preoccupa. Ho parlato con la sicurezza vaticana, con il dottor Giani che è incaricato di questo (Domenico Giani, comandante della Gendarmeria vaticana, ndr) e mi aggiorna su questo problema. Questo mi preoccupa. Ho paura? Lei sa che io ho un difetto, una bella dose di incoscienza. A volte mi sono posto una domanda, ma se a me accadesse qualcosa?, e ho detto al Signore: chiedo una grazia, che non mi faccia male, perché non sono coraggioso davanti al dolore. Sono molto timoroso. Ma so che si prendono cura, le misure di sicurezza sono discrete ma sicure».

Negli anni della guerra civile, nello Sri Lanka, ci sono stati più di trecento attentati suicidi. Fatti da uomini, donne, ragazze e ragazzi. Adesso stiamo vedendo attentati suicidi anche con bambini. Che cosa pensa di questo modo di fare guerra?
«Forse quello che mi viene da dire è una mancanza di rispetto, ma io credo che dietro ogni attentato suicida ci sia qualcosa che ha a che fare con lo squilibrio: lo squilibrio umano, non so se mentale ma umano. Qualcosa che non va nella persona. La persona non ha un vero equilibrio sul senso della propria vita, della vita degli altri Dà la vita ma non la dà bene. Tanta gente che lavora, pensiamo ad esempio ai missionari, dà la propria vita per costruire; qui si dà la vita autodistruggendosi e per distruggere. C’è qualcosa che non va. c’è qualcosa che non va. I kamikaze non sono solo una cosa dell’Oriente. Ci sono studi sulla proposta arrivata nella seconda guerra mondiale al fascismo in Italia. Le prove non ci sono, ma si investiga questo. C’è qualcosa che è molto collegato ai sistemi totalitari. Il sistema totalitario uccide: possibilità, futuro, vite. Non è un problema finito né solo orientale»

Ma l’uso dei bambini?
«I bambini sono usati dappertutto per tante cose. Sfruttati nel lavoro. Sfruttati come schiavi. Anche sfruttati sessualmente. Alcuni anni fa, con membri del Senato in Argentina, abbiamo voluto fare una campagna negli alberghi più importanti per dire pubblicamente che qui non si sfruttano bambini per i turisti. Non siamo stati capaci di farlo. Le resistenze nascoste ci sono. Non siamo stati capaci di farlo. Quando ero in Germania mi capitavano fra le mani alcuni giornali, c’era la zona del turismo erotico nel Sud est asiatico…i bambini sono sfruttati. E il lavoro schiavo dei bambini è terribile».

Ieri a Colombo ha visitato a sorpresa il tempio buddista. Fino al XX secolo i missionari dicevano che il buddismo è una religione del diavolo. Quale potrebbe essere la rilevanza del buddismo per il futuro dell’Asia?
«Il capo di questo tempio buddista è venuto a trovarmi in aeroporto, e io sono andato a casa sua. In quel tempio ci sono delle reliquie che si trovavano in Inghilterra, per loro molto importanti, e sono riusciti a farsele ridare. Ieri ho visto una cosa che mai pensavo, a Madhu: non erano tutti cattolici, c’erano buddisti, islamici, induisti, e tutti vanno lì a pregare e dicono che ricevono grazie. Il popolo: c’è nel popolo il senso di qualcosa che li unisce. E sono così tanto naturalmente uniti nel pregare al tempio, che è cristiano ma tutti vogliono andare là. Questa testimonianza ci fa capire il senso della interreligiosità che si vive nello Sri Lanka. C’è rispetto tra loro. Ci sono gruppetti fondamentalisti ma non sono col popolo, sono delle élites ideologiche. Quanto ai buddisti che andavano all’inferno…ma anche i protestanti, quando io ero bambino, settant’anni fa, tutti i protestanti andavano all’inferno! Così ci dicevano. E ricordo la prima esperienza che ho avuto di ecumenismo. L’ho raccontata l’altro giorno ai dirigenti dell’Esercito della salvezza. Avevo quattro o cinque anni ma lo ricordo, lo sto vendendo: andavo per la strada con mia nonna, mi portava per mano, sull’altro marciapiede venivano due donne dell’Esercito ella salvezza con quel cappello che portavano allora, col fiocco. E ho chiesto a mia nonna: ma quelle sono suore? E lei mi ha detto: no, sono protestanti, ma sono buone. La prima volta che io ho sentito parlare di un persona protestante. A quel tempo nella catechesi ci dicevano che andavano all’inferno. Ma credo che la Chiesa sia cresciuta tanto nella conoscenza e nel rispetto delle altre religioni. Leggiamo quello che dice il Concilio Vaticano II sui valori e il rispetto delle altre religioni. È cresciuta tanto la Chiesa in questo. Sì, ci sono tempi oscuri nella storia della Chiesa, e dobbiamo dirlo senza vergogna, perché anche noi siamo in una strada di conversione continua, dal peccato alla grazia sempre. Questa interreligiosità come fratelli, rispettandosi sempre, è una grazia».

shadow carousel
Il Papa nelle Filippine


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2015)

Paolo Brosio a Vicenza:


Brosio al Duomo: «La satira
uccide la fede di chi crede»
Il giornalista: «Non difendo chi ha commesso la strage parigina ma la religione va rispettata»


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Paolo Brosio a Vicenza:
> 
> 
> *Brosio al Duomo: «La satira
> ...


Immagino che fede salda debba avere il signor Brosio, se basta qualche vignetta volgare ad ucciderla


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Immagino che fede salda debba avere il signor Brosio, se basta qualche vignetta volgare ad ucciderla


Perchè questa è la fede all'italiana. Pare che addirittura quell'illuminato (sono sarcastico) di Scalfari abbia velatamente suggerito nel suo imperdibile (sono sarcastico) editoriale di legiferare contro la satira religiosa...

Questa invece è C. Taubira, *Ministro della Giustizia francese*, sulla difesa della laicità dello Stato e "in risposta" al nostro amatissimo Pontefice: 

_In Francia "si può disegnare tutto, anche un profeta ". A dirlo è il ministro della Giustizia francese Christiane Taubira, parlando del "diritto di prendere in giro tutte le religioni ", dopo la pubblicazione dell'ultima edizione di Charlie Hebdo con la copertina dedicata, nuovamente, a Maometto. "Possiamo disegnare tutto, compreso un profeta, perché qui in Francia, il paese di Voltaire e dell'irriverenza, abbiamo il diritto di prendere in giro tutte le religioni", ha detto il ministro francese alla cerimonia del funerale di uno dei vignettisti uccisi nell'attacco del giornale satirico._


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Perchè questa è la fede all'italiana. Pare che addirittura quell'illuminato (sono sarcastico) di Scalfari abbia velatamente suggerito nel suo imperdibile (sono sarcastico) editoriale di legiferare contro la satira religiosa...
> 
> Questa invece è C. Taubira, *Ministro della Giustizia francese*, sulla difesa della laicità dello Stato e "in risposta" al nostro amatissimo Pontefice:
> 
> _In Francia "si può disegnare tutto, anche un profeta ". A dirlo è il ministro della Giustizia francese Christiane Taubira, parlando del "diritto di prendere in giro tutte le religioni ", dopo la pubblicazione dell'ultima edizione di Charlie Hebdo con la copertina dedicata, nuovamente, a Maometto. "Possiamo disegnare tutto, compreso un profeta, perché qui in Francia, il paese di Voltaire e dell'irriverenza, abbiamo il diritto di prendere in giro tutte le religioni", ha detto il ministro francese alla cerimonia del funerale di uno dei vignettisti uccisi nell'attacco del giornale satirico._


Il ministro ha ragione... a me non piacciono certe vignette che irridono il sentimento religioso (di qualunque fede si tratti) ma è giusto che la legge consenta qualunque tipo di satira, anche la più feroce e su qualunque argomento, religioni comprese.
D'altronde i cugini hanno fatto una rivoluzione condita di parecchie nobili teste tagliate anche per ribadire questo concetto.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> D'altronde i cugini hanno fatto una rivoluzione condita di parecchie nobili teste tagliate anche per ribadire questo concetto.


Vero verissimo. Il problema è che noi la Rivoluzione inizieremmo a farla scagliandoci ognuno contro il vicino di casa. Ci vuole una Nazione, almeno in potenza, prima di tagliare teste. Altrimenti siamo punto e a capo come col fu colonnello.


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vero verissimo. Il problema è che noi la Rivoluzione inizieremmo a farla scagliandoci ognuno contro il vicino di casa. *Ci vuole una Nazione, almeno in potenza, prima di tagliare teste.* Altrimenti siamo punto e a capo come col fu colonnello.


Vero, ma noi dubito che lo saremo mai.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2015)

Cari amici,
Dopo letture profonde e dilungate
e dopo esperimenti antropologici e sociologici da me condotti

SOno giunto alla persuasione che nè la vignetta in sè, nè i Jihadisti in sè hanno colpe!

Non so, ahimè, se sono capace di spiegarmi

Ma l'arguto lettore saprà trarre le volute e amate conclusioni.

Ci vuole secondo me, un terzo elemento per scatenare il putiferio.

Ossia ci vuole chi prenda una vignetta o sconosciuta ai più o vista come una facezia dai più, e la sappia veicolare presso chi di dovere come una blasfemia.

Altrimenti la miccia non si accende.

Quindi non è qui da discutere la libertà o meno di espressione, ma eziandio, l'uso che poi si riesce a fare delle espressioni altrui....

Basta sapere come giocattolare con certi meccanismi.


----------

